# Hydroxychloroquine (Plaquenil) Thread



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 19, 2020)

Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds

_Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._

_The drugs will be used in a clinical trial, according to FDA commissioner Dr. Stephen Hahn, who spoke during the press briefing._
_Trump also said that other antiviral medications will be fast-tracked for FDA approval._
Updated: Trump Says FDA Approved Anti-Malaria Drug Chloroquine To Test As Coronavirus Treatment


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 19, 2020)

And its already found to be safe for humans now all they need to do is check for effectiveness....


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Mar 19, 2020)

This is very promising and important: A renowned French medical researcher, Dr. Didier Raoult, who has been tasked by the French government to find a treatment for COVID-19, is reporting that when the drug chloroquine/hydroxy chloroquine has been used on people infected with COVID-19, the drug has caused "a rapid and effective speeding up of their healing process." This drug has been used for years to treat malaria. A new study, published on Friday, March 13, by U.S. scientific researchers, also said that chloroquine "appeared to be an effective treatment, and appeared to align with the findings in France." South Korea and China are already using the drug to successfully treat COVID-19 patients.

French lab offers ‘millions of doses’ of Covid-19 drug

Tucker Carlson did a segment about this drug on his TV program tonight, which included an interview with a medical researcher from Stanford University. Here's the interview segment--it's barely 3 minutes long, and well worth the time:

Study: Malaria drug could be used to treat coronavirus


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2020)

Well done France.  We need something for those hardest hit.  People are going from nasal cannulas to ventilators in 24 hours.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Well done France.  We need something for those hardest hit.  People are going from nasal cannulas to ventilators in 24 hours.



By the way, do you know a big part of the reason we have a shortage of ventilators? Because China stopped shipping the circuit boards for them.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2020)

mikegriffith1 said:


> By the way, do you know a big part of the reason we have a shortage of ventilators? Because China stopped shipping the circuit boards for them.



Also it is because they are expensive and hospitals only kept on hand what they need to for normal operations and a few spares in case something breaks. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/03/18/ventilator-shortage-hospital-icu-coronavirus/


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 19, 2020)

mikegriffith1 said:


> This is very promising and important: A renowned French medical researcher, Dr. Didier Raoult, who has been tasked by the French government to find a treatment for COVID-19, is reporting that when the drug chloroquine/hydroxy chloroquine has been used on people infected with COVID-19, the drug has caused "a rapid and effective speeding up of their healing process." This drug has been used for years to treat malaria. A new study, published on Friday, March 13, by U.S. scientific researchers, also said that chloroquine "appeared to be an effective treatment, and appeared to align with the findings in France." South Korea and China are already using the drug to successfully treat COVID-19 patients.
> 
> French lab offers ‘millions of doses’ of Covid-19 drug
> 
> ...




What a doctor friend of mine in California has to say about this:

_*Also, Chloroquine/Aralen looked pretty effective in a small study.  This is not terribly surprising since (IIRC) it was effective against SARS.*_

_*What is particularly great is that Chloroquine has been around for decades as an anti-malarial drug and is off-patent.  This means production might be increased relatively easily and the cost may not be outrageous.*_

_*But again, it was a small study and a small study is mostly about determining whether a serious study should be done.  But since it worked on SARS I'm betting Chloroquine will prove to be a good drug for the Wuhan Flu!*_

_*There are several other drugs being looked at as possibilities.*_


----------



## okfine (Mar 19, 2020)

mikegriffith1 said:


> This is very promising and important: A renowned French medical researcher, Dr. Didier Raoult, who has been tasked by the French government to find a treatment for COVID-19, is reporting that when the drug chloroquine/hydroxy chloroquine has been used on people infected with COVID-19, the drug has caused "a rapid and effective speeding up of their healing process." This drug has been used for years to treat malaria. A new study, published on Friday, March 13, by U.S. scientific researchers, also said that chloroquine "appeared to be an effective treatment, and appeared to align with the findings in France." South Korea and China are already using the drug to successfully treat COVID-19 patients.
> 
> French lab offers ‘millions of doses’ of Covid-19 drug
> 
> ...


Did you know that you can buy Peruvian Bark, or Cinchona, which can be found in Latino grocery stores? The same stuff has quinine in it. It is like the magic cure-all for many ailments. Like malaria.


----------



## occupied (Mar 19, 2020)

Seems to be a lot misinformation about this. The results of a preliminary study released today showed no positive results. Not sure why the right wing press is pinning their hopes on this.


----------



## waltky (Mar 19, 2020)

Uncle Ferd been usin' it...

... so he can kiss Chinese womens!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2020)

It cured 40 out of 40 of the first batch or test subjects according to what I read this morning.


----------



## okfine (Mar 19, 2020)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Well done France.  We need something for those hardest hit.  People are going from nasal cannulas to ventilators in 24 hours.
> ...


I heard that China beat us to the US made ventilators. They (China) have a contract for the manufacturer to produce 100 per week, and no others can have any fulfillment orders taken till July.


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2020)

*

President Trump made the announcement at the daily Coronavirus press conference in the White House.  The president added that chloroquine has shown, “very, very encouraging results” in treating the coronavirus!*
*
New York Governor Cuomo has agreed to start using the drug in his state immediately!*




HUGE BREAKING NEWS: President Trump Announces Chloroquine Will Be Made Available IMMEDIATELY ! - Has Shown "Very, Very Encouraging Early Results" (VIDEO)


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 19, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> It cured 40 out of 40 of the first batch or test subjects according to what I read this morning.



Then what you read was a lie, this is not a cure, it merely eases the symptoms...maybe


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2020)

I can already sense the disappointment in  all those pitiful creatures suffering from Trump Derangement Syndrome  



GOD BLESS THE BEST PRESIDENT EVER! DONALD TRUMP!


----------



## okfine (Mar 19, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> 
> _Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._
> 
> ...


He is banking on it, I'm sure. SOS.


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2020)

okfine said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> ...




He is trying to save lives! 

Best Prez ever!


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Mar 20, 2020)

The study by U.S. scientific researchers that's mentioned in the article cited in my previous reply about Dr. Raoult's success in using chloroquine to treat the corona virus says, among other things, the following:

Use of chloroquine (tablets) is showing favorable outcomes in humans infected with Coronavirus, including faster time to recovery and shorter hospital stay. Research shows that chloroquine also has strong potential as a prophylactic (preventative) measure against coronavirus in the lab, while we wait for a vaccine to be developed.​


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 20, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> And its already found to be safe for humans now all they need to do is check for effectiveness....



In the mean time, physicians can still prescribe the medicine "off label", they don't have to wait for FDA approval.

That could be a problem as far as insurance, theoretically, but I don't think it will be.  Its a fairly inexpensive nostrum, and if it can stop the patient from incurring the cost of a bed in ICU, Aetna, Blue Cross et al are going to have little problem with saying "sure"


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 20, 2020)

On the nightly news all the networks were downplaying the idea that the marlaria drug chloroquine could offer any hope.........trying to twist it into a story of Trump trying to build false hope.


HUGE DEVELOPMENT! ... Now 3 International Studies Find Chloroquine with Azithromycin Shows 100% Success Rate in Treating Coronavirus in 6 Days! (VIDEO)


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 20, 2020)

That would be great... Let's hope it's all promising work with honest to goodness results. Time is wearing thin for many. God bless and prayers go up to heaven daily for all who are afflicted be it from the corona to the cancer.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 20, 2020)

They should begin using it on every patient that has developed flu symptoms after being tested positive for corona.....

The hate Trump media and the if it bleeds it leads media hacks will avoid this news so they can continue to panic the people into watching them 24-7...


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> On the nightly news all the networks were downplaying the idea that the marlaria drug chloroquine could offer any hope.........trying to twist it into a story of Trump trying to build false hope.
> 
> 
> HUGE DEVELOPMENT! ... Now 3 International Studies Find Chloroquine with Azithromycin Shows 100% Success Rate in Treating Coronavirus in 6 Days! (VIDEO)


Would be great if true.  The experts are urging caution because these aren't clinical trials and the evidence is anecdotal.  That doesn't mean it isn't true though.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Mar 20, 2020)

Something else you'll never see on your sponsored nightly news.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 20, 2020)

The fact that the drug is already known to be safe in humans with few side effects the approval should be a slam dunk...


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 20, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> The fact that the drug is already known to be safe in humans with few side effects the approval should be a slam dunk...



It has been approved.....President saw to that.  Any doctor can prescribe it to a patient that wants it.

Cbs news anchor ....that woman I cannot stand for  some reason....tried to discredit it by saying oh it can have side effects.....name me one drug that does not have side effects.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 20, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Something else you'll never see on your sponsored nightly news.



Ugh..Is this what you think can be played out in the space of a Law and Order episode? Vaccines and combo drugs aren't developed, tested, and approved in the space of days or even weeks or months. What works in a one or two off test doesn't necessarily apply for a large sample size. You start cutting corners and skipping actual testing methodology, lots of people start dying..and the result ends up being worse than the play out of the original scenario.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 20, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> The fact that the drug is already known to be safe in humans with few side effects the approval should be a slam dunk...



Something else.....countries with a history of malaria have a very low rate of corona virus....most likely because so many have used the anti-malaria drug.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 20, 2020)

Proof of a cheap, effective drug against DemoChinese Virus would guarantee what is already a certainty.  President Trump's second term.  For that reason Democrats must find a way to prevent it being tested.

They will because their victory is far more important to them than your death.  Find that hard to believe?  Consider their approval of infant murder and parting out.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 20, 2020)

Try MMS, cures malaria in a couple days. Red cross had to admit it after 400 cures.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 20, 2020)

Our media really is our fifth column. They want people to die because all they care about is getting Trump out of office.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Something else you'll never see on your sponsored nightly news.
> ...




Any one remember Thalidomide?

But this is not an administration that has ANY respect for science.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Mar 20, 2020)

She showed a recent test case in France, albeit on a small sample; that showed that it was effective in dealing with coronavirus and combined with some other medicine (I didn't get the name) was considerably effective.  Even the word "significant improvement" was used.

It seems that in a dangerous situation where it's life or death, it's certainly worth trying.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 20, 2020)

I saw that too.  Democrats will pull out all the stops to prevent anything that will alleviate the crisis that democrats caused.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 20, 2020)

okfine said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is very promising and important: A renowned French medical researcher, Dr. Didier Raoult, who has been tasked by the French government to find a treatment for COVID-19, is reporting that when the drug chloroquine/hydroxy chloroquine has been used on people infected with COVID-19, the drug has caused "a rapid and effective speeding up of their healing process." This drug has been used for years to treat malaria. A new study, published on Friday, March 13, by U.S. scientific researchers, also said that chloroquine "appeared to be an effective treatment, and appeared to align with the findings in France." South Korea and China are already using the drug to successfully treat COVID-19 patients.
> ...



I have been taking Pau d' arco.....I will have to look for the Cinchona....I seem to remember that name from somewhere.

Pau D’Arco: Uses, Benefits, Side Effects, and Dosage


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 21, 2020)

*Dr. Oz Cheers Chloroquine Treatment of Coronavirus: “Biggest Game Changer of All – Completely Changes Behavior of the Virus – Will Know in Six Days if Successful”*


*Dr. Oz Cheers Chloroquine Treatment of Coronavirus: "Biggest Game Changer of All - Completely Changes Behavior of the Virus - Will Know in Six Days if Successful" (VIDEO)*


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 21, 2020)

okfine said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is very promising and important: A renowned French medical researcher, Dr. Didier Raoult, who has been tasked by the French government to find a treatment for COVID-19, is reporting that when the drug chloroquine/hydroxy chloroquine has been used on people infected with COVID-19, the drug has caused "a rapid and effective speeding up of their healing process." This drug has been used for years to treat malaria. A new study, published on Friday, March 13, by U.S. scientific researchers, also said that chloroquine "appeared to be an effective treatment, and appeared to align with the findings in France." South Korea and China are already using the drug to successfully treat COVID-19 patients.
> ...


Use it with zinc just be careful not to overdose on it as it can be deadly if you take too much of it or the pharmaceuticals derivatives like chloroquine.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, do you know a big part of the reason we have a shortage of ventilators? Because China stopped shipping the circuit boards for them.
> ...




*Still* defending China ?


----------



## DOTR (Mar 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> On the nightly news all the networks were downplaying the idea that the marlaria drug chloroquine could offer any hope.........trying to twist it into a story of Trump trying to build false hope.
> 
> 
> HUGE DEVELOPMENT! ... Now 3 International Studies Find Chloroquine with Azithromycin Shows 100% Success Rate in Treating Coronavirus in 6 Days! (VIDEO)




  Uh oh...if this works the next crisis will be suicide hotline overload as Democrats all dial in.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > It cured 40 out of 40 of the first batch or test subjects according to what I read this morning.
> ...




    This is what the crushing of a liberals hope looks like


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 21, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Exactly...they had set their goal of using the corona virus epidemic to destroy Trumps re-election possibilities.

Now suddenly they see that the virus may be defeated which would destroy their hopes of defeating Trump.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that the drug is already known to be safe in humans with few side effects the approval should be a slam dunk...
> ...


I often consume drugs for their side-effect.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 21, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Our media really is our fifth column. They want people to die because all they care about is getting Trump out of office.



  The media is THE problem America has to solve.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 21, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...



Nope, just pointing out the facts.  I apologize for doing so, we all know how much you hate facts and honesty.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 21, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I am sorry that you are too ignorant to know the difference between a treatment and a cure.


----------



## Porthos (Mar 21, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> Proof of a cheap, effective drug against DemoChinese Virus would guarantee what is already a certainty.  President Trump's second term.  For that reason Democrats must find a way to prevent it being tested.
> 
> They will because their victory is far more important to them than your death.  Find that hard to believe?  Consider their approval of infant murder and parting out.


Your crazy!  Do you realize by acusing Democrats of wanting the drug to fail to help their cause, is just plain wrong. Your doing the exact thing you are accusing Democrats of. Please don’t spread lies. 
If the drug works, it works. It will be used and reported on. 
5 out of every thousand people with covid19 in Europe are dead.
What we need is a home test. 
All I can say is, finally people are starting to believe how serious this
Virus is.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, do you know a big part of the reason we have a shortage of ventilators? Because China stopped shipping the circuit boards for them.
> ...


And our hospitals run on the premise of keeping beds a full as possible.

So in their shortsightedness they fail to keep an adequate buffer of both services and equipment to deal with unexpected events


----------



## Porthos (Mar 21, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I saw that too.  Democrats will pull out all the stops to prevent anything that will alleviate the crisis that democrats caused.


Please stop acusing Democrats of wanting people to die.
Thank you.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 21, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> And our hospitals run on the premise of keeping beds a full as possible.
> 
> So in their shortsightedness they fail to keep an adequate buffer of both services and equipment to deal with unexpected events



Hospitals are a business, they have to make money to stay afloat.  Since ObamaCare became the law of the land that became much harder and changes had to be made by them.  Nurse to patient ratios went up and fewer PCTs are in use, which also hampers their ability for unexpected events.

Equipment is expensive, thus they do not have the luxury of keeping vast amounts in storage just in case.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And our hospitals run on the premise of keeping beds a full as possible.
> ...


They are also an essential disaster mitigation resource.

It is idiotic to run hospitals at maximum capacity.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

Coyote said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Oh give it up on the Trump administration bashing already. It makes you look like a Democrat flunky that is gullable beyond gullable. Everyone believes in good science, but not science looking for political outcomes that fuel radical agenda's as a result of.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


I believe this to be true. They hate the man that bad, but they don't really know why because the man is doing a great job.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 21, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> They are also an essential disaster mitigation resource.
> 
> It is idiotic to run hospitals at maximum capacity.



What is the alternative?   How do you force a hospital to have more staff on board just in case?  Or to leave a certain number of rooms empty just in case?   Bed space has been cut because many hospitals went to single patient rooms in an effort to make patients "happier".


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > They are also an essential disaster mitigation resource.
> ...


You pass a law that forces hospitals to run at a lower than 100% capacity

My wife is a vet and she realizes that it's not a good idea to run at 100% capacity because it limits the flexibility needed to deal with unexpected problems.

She expanded her business when she reached 85% and has never had a problem making a profit.

Human medicine is analogous to veterinary medicine in that regard. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 21, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that too.  Democrats will pull out all the stops to prevent anything that will alleviate the crisis that democrats caused.
> ...


Ohhh you want me to lie like a democrat.  Not gonna happen.  Democrats want Americans to die.  They were working on this long before the virus hysteria.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 21, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> You pass a law that forces hospitals to run at a lower than 100% capacity



Is the government going to subsidize the hospitals since they are passing the law?



> My wife is a vet and she realizes that it's not a good idea to run at 100% capacity because it limits the flexibility needed to deal with unexpected problems.
> 
> She expanded her business when she reached 85% and has never had a problem making a profit.
> 
> ...



Your wife does not have to deal with 1000 pages of rules and regulations from ObamaCare.

Your wife does not have to deal with medicare and every changing reimbursement rates based upon "patient satisfaction".

Your wife is not forced to treat patients that cannot pay


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 21, 2020)

Fucking merrykuh. I suppose you'll have to get a Jew to issue a permission slip ? I'm an adult and treated as one. $1.15 a pill. Good luck !


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > You pass a law that forces hospitals to run at a lower than 100% capacity
> ...


The don't have to.

A hospital can still make a healthy profit while leaving some allotted number of beds open.

No system that is running at absolute maximum capacity is flexible enough to deal with emergencies.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> 
> _Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._
> 
> ...


You are living in fantasy land; Maddow hits Trump's 'happy talk' on virus: 'I would stop putting those briefings on live TV'

You need to research your own thread before you post lies that Trump is pedaling.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

skye said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Not when he pedals in lies. He kills people doing that; Maddow hits Trump's 'happy talk' on virus: 'I would stop putting those briefings on live TV'


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> ...


Antimalarial Drug revives the hope to treat Coronavirus infection | News & Updates
China uses anti-malaria drug, plasma against coronavirus

It seems that this drug is actually a promising treatment


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 21, 2020)

mikegriffith1 said:


> This is very promising and important: A renowned French medical researcher, Dr. Didier Raoult, who has been tasked by the French government to find a treatment for COVID-19, is reporting that when the drug chloroquine/hydroxy chloroquine has been used on people infected with COVID-19, the drug has caused "a rapid and effective speeding up of their healing process." This drug has been used for years to treat malaria. A new study, published on Friday, March 13, by U.S. scientific researchers, also said that chloroquine "appeared to be an effective treatment, and appeared to align with the findings in France." South Korea and China are already using the drug to successfully treat COVID-19 patients.
> 
> French lab offers ‘millions of doses’ of Covid-19 drug
> 
> ...


China has helped other nations with what they've learned.  Japan has compounds proven efficacious in China and S Korea.  Cuba as well.  Why this is being preferentially pushed here?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 21, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


 Preliminary data.  Calm the markets, figure it out for real later.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Preliminary but promising.

Why not ramp up the testing to a large scale right away?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Mar 21, 2020)

This thread is a treasure trove of misinformation.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


The article says it revives the "hope. " Key word there. Dr. Fauci was quick to caution Trump and the reporter about promoting that drug, for fear of not knowing. And Dr. Fauci is the head expert in the administration on coronavirus. I'm with Fauci and Maddow. Let's not conclude something is a cure before it is a cure. That's what Trump is trying to do. Throw spaghetti up against the wall and make believe it sticks. If it sticks, fantastic. But don't toss out things that aren't there yet. And that is what these two are saying.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Because it may have the reverse affect. That's why you have clinical trials.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



You're dealing with folks who have no idea what a clinical trial is or what a double blind study is.  Don put is own ignorance on very public display relative to this mindset, ... as well as the history that led us to these protocols and procedures.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...


Most private hospitals are in the business of making money. They have no interest in becoming military hospital ready. It's not in their best financial interest.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Trump is splattering spaghetti all over the walls in every direction, because he knows he screwed up royally on all fronts. He ignored the briefings and intelligence of this virus months ago, made fun of it for a while, and now he is backpedaling miserably to cover his tragic mistakes.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, do you know a big part of the reason we have a shortage of ventilators? Because China stopped shipping the circuit boards for them.
> ...


Tanslation:
Yeah but here's some bad news.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Love watching Fauci stick to reality right in his fake orange face.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 21, 2020)

S.J. said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...



Facts are facts, they do not care about good or bad. 

The desire by a certain group of people to make China responsible for everything bad in the world is a bit childish, but what can we expect.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Yeah, for profit lean six sigma baby.  Consequences time.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Never any responsibility, that is after all what blame is for.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Since they are communists ,they rank with Islamic Republics for EVIL.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


When I saw him lower his head the other day, that was hilarious. Fauci is really having a hard time holding it together with Jim Bob standing in front of him giving us all his expert advise.  Funny as hell, but boy what a tragedy it is when the country is faced with a pandemic, and you have Chauncey Gardner standing up there;


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 21, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Yeah, for profit lean six sigma baby.  Consequences time.



This is the consequences of the 1000 pages of new rules and regulations from ObamaCare.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 21, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Since they are communists ,they rank with Islamic Republics for EVIL.



They are pretty shitty communists actually.  They have far too much free enterprise for communists


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Throw it all off on China, while our administration calls it a hoax, his followers said it doesn't exist, then Trump said it was a pandemic before it was declared one. But ha, look over that at China. Lol! What a bunch of losers.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Absolutely! But ha, if Kudlow injects $2 trillion into this cause, as they are suggesting,  they'll be embracing that government socialism teat.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Well yeah, see that's the thing with socialism in America.  It's reserved for concentrated capital's interests.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 21, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that too.  Democrats will pull out all the stops to prevent anything that will alleviate the crisis that democrats caused.
> ...




Democrats want people to die. They think it helps their election chances. Nothing else has worked for them.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...




   That degenerate has never stopped attacking Trump. And of course she would like to cut his access off to the people. The elites dotn like what he is saying.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> 
> _Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._
> 
> ...


It’s worth a try
Like Trump said....it can’t hurt

But we shouldn’t get people’s hopes up that we have a solution


----------



## yidnar (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> Seems to be a lot misinformation about this. The results of a preliminary study released today showed no positive results. Not sure why the right wing press is pinning their hopes on this.


you hope there is no positive results ...face it scumbag we are going to beat this virus and real Americans are going to win in Nov against the left .


----------



## San Souci (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Since they are communists ,they rank with Islamic Republics for EVIL.
> ...


Yeah. The politboro does. The PROLES? No rights at all.


----------



## occupied (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a lot misinformation about this. The results of a preliminary study released today showed no positive results. Not sure why the right wing press is pinning their hopes on this.
> ...


You hear about people poisoning themselves with this stuff? Turns out it's toxic and an overdose can kill you. Someone needs to tell Trump that there is a difference between reassuring people and bullshitting them. Seriously.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 21, 2020)

As Fauci fiddles, demanding prolonged trials in the best bureaucratic tradition, hospitals are already using the drug therapy that President Trump spoke of and permitted. At Lenox Hill Hospital one desperately ill patient was given the therapy and has since been released. Doctors nicknamed him 'Lazarus'.


As we see this drug therapy helping more people, thanks to speedy action by President Trump, they are climbing over one another to attack him. Had it been left to Fauci we would be stuck on trials while people were dying.


Will this therapy help all in need? No, but as Dr. Grace at Lenox Hill said, we need to proceed.



*"Because you can take the seriously ill people and treat them off-label with the combination of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin*
[and] you can take those people who are not so seriously ill and put them on whatever randomized trial you want, and as many limbs as you want, because there'll be plenty of patients out there that will be sick and not so serious that they're in danger of dying."​

Malaria drugs touted by Trump can work against coronavirus, top doc tells Laura Ingraham



President Trump caused this while Fauci was fiddling in the best tradition of entrenched bureaucracies.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2020)

Let’s hope it works.

I still trust Faucis judgement over Trumps


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Mar 21, 2020)

10,000 doses were sent to New York today. It shouldn't take long to find out if it works as other places are already trying it.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

DOTR said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Because he is lying. Trump hasn't a clue, while living in fantasy land and useless happy talk. And  always self congratulating himself over a bunch of failures. He's so friggin pitiful.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a lot misinformation about this. The results of a preliminary study released today showed no positive results. Not sure why the right wing press is pinning their hopes on this.
> ...


That's all right-wingers care about. Electing a cheat, a thug, and a thief who steals from charities that go to children with cancer. Have you no shame or self respect? How can you vote for someone who does that to kids?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

Teva to send US millions of malaria pills with potential to help COVID-19

*Israeli generic drug giant Teva announced Friday that it will provide ten million doses of its anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine, which could potentially prove effective in fighting the coronavirus pandemic, to US hospitals free of charge.*

The company said six million doses will be delivered to US hospitals by March 31, and more than ten million in a month.


“We are committed to helping to supply as many tablets as possible as demand for this treatment accelerates at no cost,” Teva executive vice president Brendan O’Grady said.

US President Donald Trump touted the potential use of chloroquine on Thursday after encouraging results in China and France, although many experts warn of caution.

*In France, the Sanofi laboratory said it was ready Tuesday to offer millions of doses of hydroxychloroquine to potentially treat 300,000 patients.*

*According to the study carried out by Prof. Raoult on 24 patients with coronavirus, six days after the start of taking hydroxychloroquine, the virus had disappeared in three-quarters of people treated.*

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the federal agency that oversees the marketing of drugs in the United States, somewhat tempered President Trump’s enthusiasm by pointing out that the treatment, authorized for certain diseases, had not been approved for coronavirus.

But it will set up “an extended clinical trial,” said Stephen Hahn, its leader.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

Coronavirus and Lupus

March 21 2020 - The Lupus Foundation of America partnered with national patient organizations to submit a letter to the Congressional Leadership and the Administration calling for the implementation of needed patient protections that include ensuring people with lupus continue to have access to hyrdroxychloroquine (HCQ). The Foundation was responsible for adding language about the needs of the lupus community to this letter. We continue to work in partnership with other patient and provider organizations to explore additional ways in which the patient community can work with government and other stakeholders to preserve access to needed care and treatments.

March 21, 2020 - Read our questions and answers regarding Hydroxychloroquine (Plaquenil) and Coronavirus. 

March 20, 2020_ - _Read our statement regarding access to hydroxychloroquine (Plaquenil) for people with lupus. 

March 17, 2020 - The CDC has recommended that people with serious underlying health conditions stay home and avoid other people as much as possible through March 30, 2020. Lupus is a serious underlying health condition that could lead to a compromised immune system. 

Please see Appendix A (on page 10) in this document from the CDC for a more detailed explanation of underlying health conditions that may increase the risk of serious illness from coronavirus.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 21, 2020)

It most likely will work. But it isn't what killing the elderly. These people has more than one engineered virus in them. And plus they are in poor health, with living parasites attacking them from the inside, that is creating an infection.  And I know that their bodies are filled with inflammation. That it is causing a lot of blockages.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


you can overdose on aspirin ! face it ...we are going to use this drug to render the virus nothing more than a bad cold and the economy will soon boom ! and you cant stand it !


----------



## yidnar (Mar 21, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> 10,000 doses were sent to New York today. It shouldn't take long to find out if it works as other places are already trying it.


this could be the game changer weve been hoping for !


----------



## yidnar (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


how can you vote for someone who supports the killing of the the unborn ?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


How dare you post HOPEFUL things............You might upset a liberal.....


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > 10,000 doses were sent to New York today. It shouldn't take long to find out if it works as other places are already trying it.
> ...





We should know in a couple weeks.


----------



## occupied (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


When Trump gets a medical degree he may then be qualified to say what works and what does not. He was terribly irresponsible to even bring that stuff up.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



It is very revealing of the liberal mind set that they want to pooh pooh something that might possibly shut down the chinese virus.

It is almost like they would like to keep it going so they can use it as a weapon against Trump in the upcoming election...no american would want that right?   I man what kind of American would want that???


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


LOL

Still holding on to dispair............how LIBERAL OF YOU.............He got news from those already testing this..............And countries have been and are using it now............

We WILL KNOW soon enough.......and if it's working.......We need to put the FDA on a leash........

Someone who's dying isn't gonna give a damn about a permission slip from the FDA........who have a history of setting up things to make sure the Pharma makes money here......

Israel is giving us all the doses we need FREE OF CHARGE.......TEVA ..........


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



I am afraid you are right....almost unbelievable....but that seems to be the case.


----------



## occupied (Mar 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


If Trump told you leeches and voodoo would work you would be here extolling the curative virtues of bloodletting and black cat bones.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


They hate Trump so bad and want power so bad that they would let Americans die before admitting he may be right......He doesn't say these things willy nilly......he has MANY ADVISERS......and contact with other countries......who are ALREADY USING THIS DRUG.........Germany nearly has the same number of cases we do...........but less than a THIRD THE DEATH RATE........They are using it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


 Nope........I tried it.............got me a voodoo doll called it occupied.......kept sticking it with needles......and you are still here...

Tests didn't work.......

Oh.......other countries aren't listening to you .............too bad.........We HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE......and the trials are being done already whether you like it or not..

Where you hoping for MORE DEATHS......HMMM LIB.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Our media really is our fifth column. They want people to die because all they care about is getting Trump out of office.


Seems all Trump wants is to get even with the media


----------



## occupied (Mar 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Wow. Cabin fever psychosis already? The point you refuse to get here is that we have the president making unproved statements about a drug that may or may not work. If there was ever a time for Trump to speak the the truth it is right now. There will be no magic bullet for this thing. Might as well get used to it.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


It has already been used in a trial with excellent results

And I never said it was a cure.  I said it is a treatment that has had promising preliminary results

So why not ramp up a large scale trial? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


It's already been used in a small scale trial

The next logical step is a trial with more people.

This drug is already in use and is well known so there is little risk

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


All you need is a trial group and a control.

We are only looking for one metric here and that is the reduction of the viral load.

One small study has already shown that this drug reduces the viral load

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Where did I ever say military?

It is not a big deal to run any business while allowing for some reserve capacity 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


LOL

1.  I need to clean up my man cave.........that is a correct statement.
2.  Trump was saying THERE IS HOPE.......and that is not the wrong thing to say........
3.  Your point is mute...........doesn't matter....they have done trials with this and countries are using it.
      so we will find out soon enough if it matters.
4.  Look at the death rate of Germany.......much lower for the numbers.....they have been using it.
5.  France is going to use it.
6.  Israel is using it.

So........other countries are using it........trying it.....and all you can do is say TRUMP SUCKS.

Do not worry....eventually this pandemic will lesson and work will return...I'll have less time then to post....LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

Bayer Donates 3 Million Chloroquine Tablets in Fight Against Coronavirus

German pharmaceutical giant Bayer AG announced Thursday that it donated 3 million tablets of the malaria drug Resochin to the United States amid testimonies that it could potentially treat individuals with the deadly Chinese coronavirus.

Resochin, which is made of chloroquine phosphate, is presently not approved for consumption in the U.S., though the company is working with federal public health agencies to secure authorization for its use nationwide.

Alabama researchers join global fight against COVID-19 disease - Yellowhammer News

INVESTIGATIONAL DRUG

The University of Alabama at Birmingham, meanwhile, is home to the Antiviral Drug Discovery and Development Center, or AD3C, which focuses on developing treatments for four different virus families, including coronavirus.

AD3C research produced an investigational drug, remdesivir, that is now being used to treat a few select patients in China and the U.S. who have contracted COVID-19. Read about remdesivir.

“This is a prime example of how the research we are conducting at UAB plays a critical role in treating patients on a global scale and our contribution of substantial scientific advances,” said Dr. Richard Whitley, distinguished professor at UAB and principal investigator on the research project.

Southern Research is also a partner in the AD3C.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

Investigational compound remdesivir, developed by UAB and NIH researchers, being used for treatment of novel coronavirus - News

The investigational drug remdesivir, developed through research conducted through the Antiviral Drug Discovery and Development Center, or AD3C, and centered at the University of Alabama at Birmingham, is being used to treat select infected patients in the United States and in China who have been affected by the outbreak of novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV). 

UAB was awarded a $37.5 million, five-year U19 grant from the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases Centers of Excellence for Translational Research to study and develop treatment for high-priority emerging infections. Work has been taking place in earnest to develop drugs for emerging influenza, flaviviruses (dengue, West Nile virus and Zika), coronaviruses that cause SARS and MERS, and alphaviruses such as Venezuelan equine encephalitis virus and chikungunya. The grant is a multi-institutional collaboration to accelerate drug discovery for these emerging infections and is a public-private partnership between academic institutions and Gilead Sciences.

*Remdesivir, developed to treat the coronavirus causing MERS, was found to have significant activity against the 2019-nCoV strain when the outbreak began in the Chinese city of Wuhan*. Importantly, remdesivir had demonstrated efficacy in treating other medically important coronaviruses MERS and SARS in cell culture and animal models. Based on the compassionate plea requests of treating physicians in the United States, Gilead Sciences released remdesivir for use in a few patients, although the drug has not yet been tested for safety or efficacy in these diseases. “The release of remdesivir for safety and efficacy studies is a major accomplishment for the AD3C – namely the U19 grant – as it shows significant and swift advance of antiviral drugs to help treat and respond to emerging infectious disease outbreaks on an international scale and, importantly, to anticipate the introduction of these infections in the United States,” said Richard Whitley, M.D., Distinguished Professor at UAB and principal investigator of the U19 grant.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 21, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Where did I ever say military?
> 
> It is not a big deal to run any business while allowing for some reserve capacity
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Depends on what the business is.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Where did I ever say military?
> ...


No it does not.



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hospitals stockpile malaria drug Trump says could treat COVID-19

*Ten generic-drug makers, including Teva Pharmaceutical Industries Ltd., Mylan NV and Novartis AG’s Sandoz unit, are approved by the FDA to manufacture hydroxychloroquine, which is relatively inexpensive and widely used around the world. But not all of those companies are currently producing it.*

*Novartis said Friday it would donate up to 130 million doses of hydroxychloroquine by the end of May for U.S. pandemic response*, and that Sandoz will explore expanding its capacity to make it. Earlier, Teva, Mylan and Bayer committed to increase manufacturing and shipments.

Medical supply-chain preparedness experts said hospitals have already caused a run on other pharmaceuticals.

“We’re seeing an increase of global demand for a range of products,” said Nicolette Louissaint, executive director of the nonprofit Healthcare Ready, which facilitates public-private partnerships to protect the health-care supply chain.

“This is hoarding that’s not necessarily rooted in evidence,” Louissaint said. “It’s really the same thing we’re seeing with toilet paper.”


----------



## occupied (Mar 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


False hope is better than no hope I suppose. For you. I much prefer a hard truth over a comforting lie any day.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


and when you get a medical degree you can refute his claims.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


and doctor Oz just stated that the drug looks very promising !


----------



## yidnar (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


DR OZ must be a liar also !


----------



## occupied (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Dr. Oz? Are you kidding?


----------



## yidnar (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


i trust his opinion more than Peter Alexander or your's !


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Mar 21, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> 
> _Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._
> 
> ...



Its already out there and obviously does not work which is why the world is locked down..


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Translation - I have TDS.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 21, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> ...


It was used in a small scale trial in France and the results were very good 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Mar 21, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Its being used in NYC and many places and death toll is rising geometrically. What does that teach you?


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Put it this way then - Their are Democrats (not all of them), who wish the worst for the American public under Trump, and like you say, they've done everything else to try and take this president and his followers down, so why wouldn't those among them with TDS wish the very worst to come out of this if it will hurt Trump and his followers ?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


YOU ARE HOPELESS........LMAO


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s hope it works.
> 
> I still trust Faucis judgement over Trumps


You don't hope for nothing, and that's just the way I see it.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Translation - I have TDS.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a lot misinformation about this. The results of a preliminary study released today showed no positive results. Not sure why the right wing press is pinning their hopes on this.
> ...


Unless the left goes into super lie, cheat, and steal an election at any cost mode (oh wait it's way beyond that type of insurance policy now), so it all must be watched like a hawk come Nov.

Who knows what will be next in their attempts to get Trump right ?

All their hopes and fears will be with Slow Joe from a by gone error. Good luck with that one cratzies.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Translation- I can't help it, I have TDS.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > 10,000 doses were sent to New York today. It shouldn't take long to find out if it works as other places are already trying it.
> ...


The one any sane person would be hoping for yes.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


On a massive scale too.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




  They are so obsessed with baby killing they tried to tack it in to Coronavirus aid. Only demons are that obsessed.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


No president has a medical degree, even though stuff pertaining to the medical fields, populations, and professional's cross their desk as soon as they get elected. They have to rely upon advisers, and their common sense. Usually it's spot on because none are of the average intellect, but instead they are of a high intellect whether the left can admit to it or not. TDS is real.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

DOTR said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Pelosi is acting as a crazy person anymore. I heard about that attempt. Unbelievable


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Unborn what, and why are you being a coward by changing the subject, and not answering my question?


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Great way to put it.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a lot misinformation about this. The results of a preliminary study released today showed no positive results. Not sure why the right wing press is pinning their hopes on this.
> ...


Not likely. The last thing real Americans want is a thief in the WH who steals from children's charities for cancer. Nothing more evil than that.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Anything and everything eh ? Context means nothing to a leftist. Just grab bits and pieces, and attempt to paint a false picture with it eh ?? This is why the left is hated so badly now.

TDS is real.


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Is that right doctor? So all viruses respond to the same medication the same? I never knew that. When and how did you find out?


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


What's false about it? Are you saying he didn't get caught from stealing money from a charity going to children with cancer?


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


What a liar you are. That is totally untrue.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Coronavirus drugs: Where we are and what we know


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Did New York Reprimand Trump Family for 'Stealing from a Children's Cancer Charity'?


----------



## BWK (Mar 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


They fined them $2 million dollars. And not nearly enough. I'd be in jail right now if it were me.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Do tell oh wise one, we're all ears. Or how about a link from a reputable source maybe ?


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Fined them or was it Trump specifically that was fined if true ?  Were the fines and charges bogus, otherwise conducted by the left in order to hit the family with some sort of shakey weak case that ended up being a farce just like all the other attempted bullcrap thrown at the Trump family over the years, and this out of range, jealousy, envy, and hatred of the family ??


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 21, 2020)

*Hospitals Begin Stockpiling Hydroxychloroquine Following Announcement of its Success Rate in Battling Coronavirus*

*Hospitals Begin Stockpiling Hydroxychloroquine Following Announcement of its Success Rate in Battling Coronavirus*


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 22, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...


Ask your doctor. They have an immunosupressive effect, so it's probably not a good idea to be taking them if you are not sick.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


That's all a corporate interest "needs", yeah.  We did those experiments, review the legacy.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 22, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> *Hospitals Begin Stockpiling Hydroxychloroquine Following Announcement of its Success Rate in Battling Coronavirus*
> 
> *Hospitals Begin Stockpiling Hydroxychloroquine Following Announcement of its Success Rate in Battling Coronavirus*


Stock bump, the goal.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 22, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



How many people are being given the drug?

If it is only being tried in a relatively small number of cases it won't effect the death rate.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 22, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



There was an actual trial done in France. It was a small scale study that used a negative control group

French researcher posts successful Covid-19 drug trial


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 22, 2020)

BWK said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



The drug was used on people diagnosed with COVID 19

French researcher posts successful Covid-19 drug trial


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 22, 2020)

Actor Daniel Dae Kim Credits Anti-Malaria Drug Hydroxychloroquine in His Coronavirus Recovery (Video)


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> 
> _Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._
> 
> ...


The University of Nebraska's infectious disease unit is already three days into the trial. Its showing remarkable results already.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 22, 2020)

Gee when Trump announced these successful trials the libs said he was lying.  They want the press to stop covering his briefings.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Gee when Trump announced these successful trials the libs said he was lying.  They want the press to stop covering his briefings.


IF Trump can get this treatment out to the people who need it our death rate will fall fast. That is not the crisis they were hoping for...

As of this AM the University of Nebraska removed 6 people from ventilators after just three days of treatment.  Its this fast recovery using these drugs that is going to help our hospitals and medical professionals stay ahead of the curve and not be collapsed.  If my sources are correct, they are stopping the control group and placing them on the regiment so no life is deprived.  That's a huge step forward.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Gee when Trump announced these successful trials the libs said he was lying


No. Everyone, liberals and otherwise, said he was lying when he said the FDA approved a treatment for the virus. Because he was. Because that's what he does: he lies. He has no other setting.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Gee when Trump announced these successful trials the libs said he was lying
> ...


Why do you misquote Trump and make it a lie?  Trump stated "the drugs are all ready approved by the FDA" and THEY ARE! The specific treatment protocols are what is new and they are being proved right now.. And yes these protocols have now been approved for widespread testing.... Grow the fuck up liar!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Trump stated "the drugs are all ready approved by the FDA" and THEY ARE!


False. They are not approved by the FDA as treatment for the virus. Which, of course, is what dumbass thought he was saying. 

I have no interest in trying to reason with a Trump cultist, so find someone else to whine at.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Trump stated "the drugs are all ready approved by the FDA" and THEY ARE!
> ...


You are distorting and twisting what he actually said.  Try some context before you make shit up!  Grow up!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

"It's shown very encouraging -- very, very encouraging early results. And we're going to be able to make that drug available almost immediately. And that's where the FDA has been so great. They -- they've gone through the approval process; it's been approved. And they did it -- they took it down from many, many months to immediate. So we're going to be able to make that drug available by prescription or states," - The Child President.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 22, 2020)

Just to be on the safe side, two pints a day of Gin & Tonic.  Tonic water has the magic ingredient.  Gin (especially high proof) has purifying alcohol.

Now comes The Great American Lime Shortage.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "It's shown very encouraging -- very, very encouraging early results. And we're going to be able to make that drug available almost immediately. And that's where the FDA has been so great. They -- they've gone through the approval process; it's been approved. And they did it -- they took it down from many, many months to immediate. So we're going to be able to make that drug available by prescription or states," - The Child President.


And the protocol HAD BEEN APPROVED at that time for testing..... Because he said so... He is the executive, his word is law as the FDA is under his control as the executive.  Why must you people make shit up? Even a first grader can understand this...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> And the protocol HAD BEEN APPROVED at that time for testing..... Because he said so..


Of course, not what he said.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > And the protocol HAD BEEN APPROVED at that time for testing..... Because he said so..
> ...


Your total partisan shit point of view escapes reality.... I am not surprised...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Oh no!  The crazy cultist doesn't believe Trump lied!  What a shocking development. Moving on...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Trump stated "the drugs are all ready approved by the FDA" and THEY ARE!
> ...


So what?

The drug is well known as are its side effects and as I have stated umpteen times there was a small trial in France that indicates it is an effective treatment for lowering the viral load of patients when used in combination with azithromycin ( a widely used antibiotic)

We have absolutely nothing to lose if we use this study as a basis for clinical trials with more people


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> So what?


So what...that Trump lied? If you don't get that, I sure won't be able to make you understand.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > So what?
> ...



It doesn't fucking matter.

What the fuck is wrong with you assholes who care more about the messenger than the actual message ?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


They desperately want Trump and by extension the US to fail and die.. They dont care about people dying if it can net them unlimited power and that is truly disturbing.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 22, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I am actually starting to believe that but then again I have to believe that if a democrat was in office that republicans would be doing the exact same thing


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you assholes who care more about the messenger than the actual message


That's a poor assumption on your part meant to set yourself up to whine.

I ,of course, hope this treatment is effective. I don't have to get my news from the child president. You shouldn't either. He can't stop lying.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

I still haven't found any good info on why azythromycin would be an effective treatment against the covid-19 virus.

But, it could end up being that we have absolutely no idea how or why it works.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 22, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> 
> _Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._
> 
> ...


Will the drug be made in America?

Hopefully the globalists will have nothing to do with our drug supply from now on


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is wrong with you assholes who care more about the messenger than the actual message
> ...



I don't listen to politicians  but you do. 

I don't know nor do I fucking care what Trump said.  I have been posting real sources with  links.

If you haven't learned by now that you can't trust a politician to tell you the truth or to look out for you then you are too stupid to talk to anymore.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> I don't listen to politicians but you do.


The point is,a lot of people do, especially the president. Instead of being a rabid little whiner trying to turn this into a discussion about me, think for a bit, then post. The president's words are important.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > I don't listen to politicians but you do.
> ...



You're the one whining about Trump incessantly

I haven't even mentioned him or what he has said


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


I actually think Trump doesn't give a shit about party affiliation on this subject. He is doing things that piss off everyone.  But so far his instincts are dead right on the money. Trump is willing to take political hits to save lives. That is the mark of a true Statesman we haven't seen in over 100 years..  And people are taking notice.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 22, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> The University of Nebraska's infectious disease unit is already three days into the trial. Its showing remarkable results already.



Do you have a link for that?  I'd like to read it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So what...that Trump lied? If you don't get that, I sure won't be able to make you understand.
> ...



I have come to find that those who disapproved of Trump prior to the crisis continue to disapprove of him regardless what he does because that's how they've been programmed.  The inverse also appears to be true for his supporters.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 22, 2020)

Regarding Chloroquine:
Coronavirus drugs: Where we are and what we know
(helps, but ain't no silver bullet)


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

In the briefing happening now, Trump noted he has approved the drug combination for use. So it has been authorized...  Time will tell very quickly how this will help or hinder.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Regarding Chloroquine:
> Coronavirus drugs: Where we are and what we know
> (helps, but ain't no silver bullet)


When used in concert it is very effective..

French study finds anti-malarial and antibiotic combo could reduce COVID-19 duration – TechCrunch


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > The University of Nebraska's infectious disease unit is already three days into the trial. Its showing remarkable results already.
> ...


First clinical trial for drug to treat coronavirus underway at UNMC

Clinical Trials at UNMC | CCTR | University of Nebraska Medical Center


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Gee when Trump announced these successful trials the libs said he was lying
> ...


LOL

Wait on the FDA approval and get more body bags that way......it is being used around the world.....WHAT DOES IT MATTER to someone DYING.......excuse me ...........Mr. FDA.......can I try this drug is't my last option........

FDA..........Not until the pharma companies give us permission to .......so they can make all the money.... Malaria pills are too cheap.

This stuff is working around the world .....and these people with TDS can't stand it........Amazing what dirt bags these people are.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > So what?
> ...


If you get the virus......I suggest you not use the drug......Tell them you can't take it because you HATE TRUMP.

Is your Liver Insurance up to date.........Good Luck.......My god you are a WANKER.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 22, 2020)

GOOD NEWS: Actor Daniel Dae Kim credits 'drug cocktail' which included hydroxychloroquine and Z-Pak for his recovery
					

"And, yes, this is the drug the president mentioned the other day."




					twitchy.com


----------



## gulfman (Mar 22, 2020)

If it works Trump deserves Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 22, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> In the briefing happening now, Trump noted he has approved the drug combination for use. So it has been authorized...  Time will tell very quickly how this will help or hinder.








...you seriously think Trump approves drugs?


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 22, 2020)

gulfman said:


> If it works Trump deserves Nobel Peace Prize



They don't give those for pathetic leadership during crisis.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 22, 2020)

Outstanding


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 22, 2020)

antontoo said:


> ...you seriously think Trump approves drugs?


Antosha!!! No he does not


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 22, 2020)

antontoo said:


> ...you seriously think Trump approves drugs?


Ever heard of "right to try" ??? Good grief.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 22, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > In the briefing happening now, Trump noted he has approved the drug combination for use. So it has been authorized...  Time will tell very quickly how this will help or hinder.
> ...


Tell me again who is the CIC and is in charge of the executive branch?  That Would be Trump!  The FDA answers to Trump you moron..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

antontoo said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> > If it works Trump deserves Nobel Peace Prize
> ...


They give them to Obama as he goes off to War in Libya........how did that work out.............So Peaceful.......LOL

If anyone finds the cure..........they deserve it.........and a vaccine.........hmmm........lets take a look.




__





						MIGAL’s Coronavirus Vaccine Project | MIGAL - Galilee Research Institute
					






					www.migal.org.il
				








HEROES........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

There is no doubt that Trump helped push this.............sometimes the scientists are too worried about the testing .......and.........umm........cough cough........their buddies in Pharma get filthy rich off of it......and they get their cut.

WE HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE..........Those dying from the virus.........HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE............ARE YOU SCARED LIBS.

You Fruitcakes get your panties in a Wad when your TDS DNC drone reporter gets his feelings hurt.........Some of us don't give a damn anymore.....

Poor baby.......get a pacifier in and shut up.


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > gulfman said:
> ...



Do you ever get tired of posting pure bullshit?

1. Agree with it or not, war in Libya is NOT an example of pathetic leadership, so there is ZERO reason to bring it up.

2. How hard is it too check when Obama got the Nobel and when he descided to go bomb Libya?


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 23, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



He doesn't approve drugs dummy, he knows nothing about medicine. Thats not what presidents do.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 23, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


he can put pressure on the FDA to fast track a drug


----------



## pyetro (Mar 23, 2020)

Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
Like now.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 23, 2020)

You seem like a malignant TDS douchebag, but the Deep State Tiny Tony says facts are not scientific!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 23, 2020)

Or

Seek medical help from YOUR DOCTOR not your damn neighbors. That's a good way to put yourself in the er


----------



## pyetro (Mar 23, 2020)

Snouter said:


> You seem like a malignant TDS douchebag, but the Deep State Tiny Tony says facts are not scientific!


Take it.


----------



## kyzr (Mar 23, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > You seem like a malignant TDS douchebag, but the Deep State Tiny Tony says facts are not scientific!
> ...


If I had COVID-19 I would gladly take either.








						Why President Trump is at odds with his medical experts over using malaria drugs against Covid-19
					

The study referenced by Trump, and other studies done of potential treatments for #Covid19, are small and hastily designed.




					www.statnews.com
				



"Hope has emerged around two anti-malaria drugs: chloroquine, discovered in 1934, and a derivative of it called hydroxychloroquine that is thought to have less severe side effects. Both have shown promise in preventing SARS-CoV-2 from infecting cells in the laboratory. And a small and preliminary clinical trial of hydroxychloroquine in France circulated widely and stirred excitement on social media (including from the president) — though its findings were hardly definitive about whether the drug would benefit coronavirus patients. New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said Sunday that a study of the drug will start Tuesday. "


----------



## Meathead (Mar 23, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> Like now.


I hear strychnine works really well for TDS. Tell your friends, if you have any!


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 23, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> Like now.



Typical cultist.   Willing to try a dangerous and unproven "cure" that could do more harm than good, on the word of a dangerous, lying conman.  The study that Trump cited, had 6 participants.  And the drug involved is both expensive, and comes with many life-long side effects.  Yes, it can save lives, but at a cost.  That you would make this commendation without any knowledge other than the world of a lying conman like Trump, makes me wonder how you managed to grow to adulthood without unwittingly getting yourself killed.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 23, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> ...











						You can actually see New York Times headline evolve from truth to propaganda on coronavirus stimulus
					

Now this is not actually funny, but it’s so stupid it might make you laugh. So the New York Times posted an article on the rejection of the $1.8 trillion stimulus bill by the Democrats. It wa…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 23, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> Like now.




Yeah, put this under the header, "that didn't take long".
Again, this drug has only shown 'PROMISE" in helping to treat those who are already infected.
But listening to Trump, you'd swear it was a cure.
Nigeria records chloroquine poisoning after Trump endorses it for coronavirus treatment

This is why we have clinical trials and tests. It's why it takes years for drugs and treatments to be approved.
So the "cure" isn't worse than the disease.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 23, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> Like now.



you have some serious fucking issues.


----------



## beautress (Mar 23, 2020)

They're basing this information on positive results from the 1 drug with another, called Azithromyacin, which is reducing the entire problem in the country of France. They've found out that taking the one pill, followed by the other, the problem goes away for whoever takes the combo. That puts the Coronavirus back into flu status. You get it and get over it with medical treatment. And you don't have to gorge down on celery juice.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 23, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> ...


From CNN. HAAAA HAAAAA!
The article says the three "overdosed" on the drug. You forgot to mention that didn't you ASSSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 23, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



Not the point, laughing boy. The point is that people desperate for re-assurance listen to even a former reality TV game show host when he stands up in front of a microphone and pretends to be President. Words matter. Trump says he has the best words. But he comes off as an illiterate boob. Spouting this kind of barely substantiated and as yet widely untested information can be deadly, as well as irresponsible.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

antontoo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


When he got the  prize he hadn't done a dang thing.............it was .........LETS CROWN OUR NEW KING..........

Where the hells the barf bag


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 23, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> ...


It's not hurting anything to investigate the effectiveness of this drug.  I hope it works.  So what if it is expensive!  It can't be more expensive than shutting down the economy for the sake of Social Distancing.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

beautress said:


> They're basing this information on positive results from the 1 drug with another, called Azithromyacin, which is reducing the entire problem in the country of France. They've found out that taking the one pill, followed by the other, the problem goes away for whoever takes the combo. That puts the Coronavirus back into flu status. You get it and get over it with medical treatment. And you don't have to gorge down on celery juice.


And the left can't stand it..............Other countries have already been using it..........but they try and downplay it here because Trump said it might work.

I think the leftist posters have already gotten the virus.........they are delusional.


----------



## Camp (Mar 23, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


Well, there is a little problem in that it causes heart attacks and heart damage.


----------



## beautress (Mar 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > They're basing this information on positive results from the 1 drug with another, called Azithromyacin, which is reducing the entire problem in the country of France. They've found out that taking the one pill, followed by the other, the problem goes away for whoever takes the combo. That puts the Coronavirus back into flu status. You get it and get over it with medical treatment. And you don't have to gorge down on celery juice.
> ...


They'll come around. It's silly season (election year). They're silly.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

beautress said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


You might be TOO HOPEFUL...........LMAO


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Mar 23, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...




There's a generic drug that's not expensive. Tell the idiots they're more likely to die from their TDS than Kung Flu.


----------



## pyetro (Mar 23, 2020)

kyzr said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


No you wouldn't.


----------



## pyetro (Mar 23, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


What's the correct dose?


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 23, 2020)

pyetro said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Drink all you can hold dumbass.


----------



## Camp (Mar 23, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> Like now.


Do not listen to this irresponsible moron. Before using this drug your doctor must do an analysis of your heart health. Even after analysis use of the drug can be dangerous and you will need close monitoring.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Mar 23, 2020)

You might ask yourself if the recommendation comes from a medical professional or from a reality TV star.









						Nigeria reports poisonings from possible coronavirus drug chloroquine
					

Nigeria on Sunday warned about cases of chloroquine poisoning after the anti-Malaria drug was hailed as a possible cure for coronavirus, according to a report. Health officials in the West Afrian n…




					nypost.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> You might ask yourself if the recommendation comes from a medical professional or from a reality TV star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Self Medicated and OVERDOSED.........Nice try Bozo


----------



## joaquinmiller (Mar 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > You might ask yourself if the recommendation comes from a medical professional or from a reality TV star.
> ...



Considering it's not being prescribed for coronavirus, self-medicating is the only way to do it, you bloviating, missing-the-point, fucking idiot.  Did you ask yourself if the recommendation was from a medical professional or a reality TV star?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


LOL

You are really gonna try that snake oil here.........LOL

Where countries are using this..........LIKE HERE........Medical personnel are doing so.......some as drug cocktails............This is isn't NIGERIA..

My god.........you were dropped on your head at birth..........BRAIN DAMAGE.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Mar 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



You dropping your pitiful 'self-medicating' argument so soon?   Good move, dummy.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


I didn't drop it...............LOL

It was in the article you posted DUMMY


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

Nigeria reports poisonings from possible coronavirus drug chloroquine
					

Nigeria on Sunday warned about cases of chloroquine poisoning after the anti-Malaria drug was hailed as a possible cure for coronavirus, according to a report. Health officials in the West Afrian n…




					nypost.com
				




*Nigeria’s Center for Disease Control cautioned citizens from self-medicating with the drug,* which is still undergoing testing for safety and effectiveness.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Nigeria reports poisonings from possible coronavirus drug chloroquine
> 
> 
> Nigeria on Sunday warned about cases of chloroquine poisoning after the anti-Malaria drug was hailed as a possible cure for coronavirus, according to a report. Health officials in the West Afrian n…
> ...


Thank you.

No bias behind joaquinmiller leaving that part out, no, not at all.  (Sarcasm)


----------



## Meathead (Mar 23, 2020)

Camp said:


> Do not listen to this irresponsible moron. Before using this drug your doctor must do an analysis of your heart health. Even after analysis use of the drug can be dangerous and you will need close monitoring.


Thank you for prefacing your post with a warning.


----------



## Redfish (Mar 23, 2020)

Camp said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




so does dyiing


----------



## Hellokitty (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks like dems are already starting the predictable spin on TRUMP's comments about the use HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE & AZITHROMYCIN now that Cuomo is about to start using them.


----------



## kyzr (Mar 23, 2020)

pyetro said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


I said that if I had COVID-19 I would gladly participate in any clinical trial.  
NY is starting one tomorrow (Tuesday), France has them ongoing already, I hope they work.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 23, 2020)

Isn't this the anti malarial drug Trump was talking about when democrats said that Trump was too incompetent to know that anti malaria drugs wouldn't  work?

Democrats want you dead.  Don't  listen to them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 23, 2020)

Hellokitty said:


> Looks like dems are already starting the predictable spin on TRUMP's comments about the use HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE & AZITHROMYCIN now that Cuomo is about to start using them.


Trump was talking about those drugs last week when the enemy Democrats said he was too stupid to know these drugs wouldn't work.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


LOL...  You really are that ignorant of what the CIC has command over...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> You might ask yourself if the recommendation comes from a medical professional or from a reality TV star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of context as usual...

They were citing people who over medicate THEMSELVES...  Not Doctors prescibing the drugs..  Moron..


----------



## joaquinmiller (Mar 23, 2020)

depotoo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Nigeria reports poisonings from possible coronavirus drug chloroquine
> ...



I linked it, I didn't quote it.  I did ask if the recommendation came from a medical professional or a conman.  Trump fans are reluctant to answer.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

The Greater NY Drug trial has begun...  Some 2000 + people will receive medications in the next day or so..









						COVID-19: NY to conduct experimental drug trial; 1,385 cases in Westchester; SUNY Purchase and County Center eyed as hospitals
					

New York state will be conducting a trial of an experimental drug combination to treat cases of COVID-19, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo announced this morning at a news conference in Albany.




					westfaironline.com


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


The OBSERVATION was by medical personnel who were dealing with persons who were self medicating and overdosing.

Your political spin is clouding your vision...  pull your head out!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "It's shown very encouraging -- very, very encouraging early results. And we're going to be able to make that drug available almost immediately. And that's where the FDA has been so great. They -- they've gone through the approval process; it's been approved. And they did it -- they took it down from many, many months to immediate. So we're going to be able to make that drug available by prescription or states," - The Child President.


Oh nonsense.  Once the FDA approves a drug it can be used for any off label purpose. There is no need for further approval.  How do you think Viagra became boner pills? They were only approved for high blood pressure.

Democrats will continue to lie about everything.  They will lie about the sunrise.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > "It's shown very encouraging -- very, very encouraging early results. And we're going to be able to make that drug available almost immediately. And that's where the FDA has been so great. They -- they've gone through the approval process; it's been approved. And they did it -- they took it down from many, many months to immediate. So we're going to be able to make that drug available by prescription or states," - The Child President.
> ...


You are 100% correct..  Both medications have been approved for use in the US. No further approvals are really needed. Now that there are two smaller studies that show near 100% recovery in 5-7 days this could be a major game changer.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 23, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > "It's shown very encouraging -- very, very encouraging early results. And we're going to be able to make that drug available almost immediately. And that's where the FDA has been so great. They -- they've gone through the approval process; it's been approved. And they did it -- they took it down from many, many months to immediate. So we're going to be able to make that drug available by prescription or states," - The Child President.
> ...



You just admitted that Trump has not ordered the FDA to fasttrack shit. These drugs have had approval for years. Why did he lie and tell us that 
he ordered the FDA to fast track these drugs?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


LOL

Trump was referring to the "acceptable uses" that every drug must face trials for. While any doctor can use any drug in saving a life (Critical Care-Right to Try), A standardized treatment protocol requires approvals and controlled studies. These take years to complete.  Trump authorized the use of these drugs on Thursday of last week overriding the policies of the FDA.  HE FAST TRACKED IT!


----------



## colfax_m (Mar 23, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like dems are already starting the predictable spin on TRUMP's comments about the use HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE & AZITHROMYCIN now that Cuomo is about to start using them.
> ...


No, he was talking like they were proven to work and FDA approved which isn’t true.

They are investigative only.

Not that anyone can find it anymore given the rush to get ahold of the available supply.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 23, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Run over to the pharmacy and grab some right quick !


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Only if you have a doctors RX....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 23, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Bull.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 23, 2020)

occupied said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Who cares what happens in Africa?


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 23, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


You mean a Jewish permission slip. I got mine from a good lookin friend who has a farmacia. Third world stuff ya know


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


If you pulled your head from your ass long enough to breath and listen, just maybe you would understand..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

San Souci said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Another thread some asshole is using what happened in Africa and trying to compare it to here.......LOL

Seems they are doing the same here........Any treatments here comes from a Doctor or a hospital....hardly SELF MEDICATIOIN.

Not even close to the same and NO ONE IS GOING OUT and getting the Malaria drug and self medicating here..........that I know of.....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 23, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Fascinating. How and when did you acquire this magical ability not to be "programmed" that, apparently, nobody else has? That's amazing. And hilariously ridiculous...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Not even close to the same and NO ONE IS GOING OUT and getting the Malaria drug and self medicating here..........that I know of.....


Well, that's not surprising, since they would have to rob a pharmacy to do that....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Didn't even read it LOL

Trying to use the headline for a moment of fame.


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 23, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> It cured 40 out of 40 of the first batch or test subjects according to what I read this morning.



It has cut recovery time and negative response to 6 days...


----------



## Hellokitty (Mar 23, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...



Without FDA approval doctors can use them off label, kind of like how doctors prescribe HRT off label to people who identify as transgender, weird how democrats are okay with young girls being prescribe testosterone in high levels without FDA approval or further testing simply allowing them to sign an informed consent form.


----------



## miketx (Mar 23, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> Like now.


THey don't have any at walmart.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 23, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > It cured 40 out of 40 of the first batch or test subjects according to what I read this morning.
> ...



No it hasn't.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 23, 2020)

Meathead said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> ...


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 23, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Have you seen Biden's response? He makes Obama off the teleprompter sound like a pro. Thank you for giving us Biden to run against!


----------



## colfax_m (Mar 23, 2020)

Hellokitty said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Off label has its own problems, including liability and reimbursement issues. Plus, without clinical trials, you’re kind of making up how to use it.

That said, hydroxychloroquine is a pretty common drug known for having few side effects at typical doses. Not sure what doses they’re using for COVID-19.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 23, 2020)

kyzr said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


My wife takes hydroxychloroquine  for her RA.

She was marveling at how something so bad (RA) could result in her being protected from Covid-19.


----------



## kyzr (Mar 23, 2020)

g5000 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



I wouldn't bet on it being bullet-proof for COVID-19.
They are hoping it reduces the symptoms, not be a vaccine.  
Stay safe.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 23, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> Like now.



Are you sure?
So Trump supporters if you are sick of CV just take Chloroquine. I can’t believe I’m reading this. 

Brand name Plaquenil need doctor’s prescriptions. You do know that what you are spreading is dangerous. Just because inept amateur Trump told you with NO medical background doesn’t mean you can just willy willy take chloroquine. This need further study.
Some CV patients took it and get better but it wasn’t clinically watch. Just like the HIV meds used in Singapore. President Cuomo said study will start Tuesday but was very careful how he broadcast it.


Trump as usual ...... It works. 
Just like when he said ......  If you are sick you can still go to work. STUPID.

.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 23, 2020)

I'll let you slaves know in a few days....Being used here for most. Too early to tell but no secondary issues....YET


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


In some cases it has................we SHALL SEE....

I AM HOPEFUL.........HOW ABOUT YOU????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Or should I ABANDON ALL HOPE AND FLEE FOR MY LIFE.


I LOVE IT when Ghandalf smacks his ass.........lmao


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 23, 2020)

Camp said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Why worry with the heart? Pyetro just said if you are a Trump supporter with CV just willy  willy take it. Supported by his cheerleaders. 


Trump supporters are the most ignorant Americans in this planet. I swear to god.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 23, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> ...



Well Snake Oil Salesman finds it hard give up his old job


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 23, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


I agree. Generally ER "doctors" cant get clients.Take two Tylenol and come tomorrow if'n y'aint better


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 23, 2020)

Man dies after self-medicating with chloroquine phosphate
					

PSA: Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine are not approved for coronavirus.




					www.axios.com
				




*"A man has died and his wife is under critical care after the couple, both in their 60s, ingested chloroquine phosphate," one of the anti-malaria drugs that President Trump has mentioned in recent days, according to Banner Health, the hospital system that treated both patients.*

And now Dr Donnys advice has a body count. What a criminal this man is. The upside is that the victims must be Trumpers.


----------



## ozro (Mar 23, 2020)

he used fish tank cleaner, and he also took a dose of his own design.
it might have a different outcome if a doctor prescribes a patient the recomended dosage of the actual drug.
thread fail
bigtime


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Mar 23, 2020)

So a hospital gives the people an overdose of the drug and it's Trump's fault.

Fucking Hillaryous.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 23, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Man dies after self-medicating with chloroquine phosphate
> 
> 
> PSA: Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine are not approved for coronavirus.
> ...



I bet if President Trump told you to go play in the middle of the street, you'd do that, wouldn't you?


----------



## ozro (Mar 23, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> So a hospital gives the people an overdose of the drug and it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Fucking Hillaryous.


the hospital treated them after they ingested fish tank cleaner
read a bit


----------



## ozro (Mar 23, 2020)

post a link where trump or anybody else said
"go home and drink fish tank cleaner"


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 23, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Man dies after self-medicating with chloroquine phosphate
> 
> 
> PSA: Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine are not approved for coronavirus.
> ...


cant believe you posted that ......


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Mar 23, 2020)

ozro said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > So a hospital gives the people an overdose of the drug and it's Trump's fault.
> ...




You don't have to read too much of what tommy twat posts to know it's bullshit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 23, 2020)

Pres is supposed to look after the people, not kill them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> So a hospital gives the people an overdose of the drug and it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Fucking Hillaryous.


The Troll is pushing these troll sites............Self medicated.....and that was the cause of death Nigeria.................they are pushing a NARRATIVE...........

We aren't going to self medicate the dang drug...........Tommy is a TROLL.


----------



## ozro (Mar 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > So a hospital gives the people an overdose of the drug and it's Trump's fault.
> ...


and a fool


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Man dies after self-medicating with chloroquine phosphate
> ...



Why not?  It's highly pertinent info.

>> *PHOENIX (3TV/CBS 5) --* Banner Health officials are warning the general public after a man died and his wife was hospitalized in critical condition from self-medicating to treat coronavirus.​​According to a press release from Banner Health, the product that the couple used was chloroquine, which is a malaria medication that they recommend to not be ingested or used to treat or prevent COVID-19.​​The man and his wife, both in their 60s, became sick within 30 minutes of ingesting chloroquine phosophate, and experienced immediate effects requiring hospitalization. Chloroquine phosphate, is an additive commonly used at aquariums to clean fish tanks. << --- Phoenix Man Dies, Wife Critical​
Who would want people to _NOT _know this?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > So a hospital gives the people an overdose of the drug and it's Trump's fault.
> ...



You think a Phoenix TV station is a fucking "troll site"?  What the fuck is WRONG with you?

Here it is from another Phoenix station.

Here it is from NBC.

You Cultists of Ignorance are exactly the reason these people die.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


trumpers


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

This from just this morning, was prophetic wasn't it.



Dragonlady said:


> Typical cultist.   Willing to try a dangerous and unproven "cure" that could do more harm than good, on the word of a dangerous, lying conman.  The study that Trump cited, had 6 participants.  And the drug involved is both expensive, and comes with many life-long side effects.  Yes, it can save lives, but at a cost.  That you would make this commendation without any knowledge other than the world of a lying conman like Trump, makes me wonder how you managed to grow to adulthood without unwittingly getting yourself killed.



And here it is, now they try to spin their way out of it.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 23, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Man dies after self-medicating with chloroquine phosphate
> ...


No, he would blame it on Putin.


----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2020)

ozro said:


> he used fish tank cleaner, and he also took a dose of his own design.
> it might have a different outcome if a doctor prescribes a patient the recomended dosage of the actual drug.
> thread fail
> bigtime




I agree ^^^

Wasn't prescribed by a doctor and I   also read it was used to clean a fish tank, which means you could pick it up off the shelf at Walmart. 

My God people, wake up!


----------



## ozro (Mar 23, 2020)

skye said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> > he used fish tank cleaner, and he also took a dose of his own design.
> ...


yep. here in az the lical radio is warning other peoole not to try it.
one could argue if these people have to be warned if such idiocy, we would be better off without them.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 23, 2020)

skye said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> > he used fish tank cleaner, and he also took a dose of his own design.
> ...


I'm sure he was a liberal, wonder how many cases of toilet paper he had. The media needs to be held accountable.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 23, 2020)

ozro said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > ozro said:
> ...


Exactly why I was against warning labels.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > ozro said:
> ...



"THE MEDIA"??

Pray, where the FUCK did "THE MEDIA" tell these unfortunates to do this?


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


They hyped this thing up big time. Less than 300 dead and they want to shut an economy down. Let all politicians go without pay and I guarantee you, this problem would be solved tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 23, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



What’s the guarantee of a Russian troll worth these days?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Actually it's over 550 dead, over ten thousand new cases _just today_ and a penetration rate that;s expanded by a factor of 22 times in ten days, but essplain to the class how "THE MEDIA" calls any shots to "shut an economy down".  Is the DJIA part of "THE MEDIA"?  Do you in fact have any clue how all this works?


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 23, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


What's the guarantee that Pelosi flies in on her American funded jet, and takes away help from the American people? Because she wants to fund her agenda? I'll tell you, 100%. So screw you, you people are the problem.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



My mother died several years ago, and you're going to reported land.

Dumbass.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


most people dont make their own concoction.....


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Sorry to hear, but your post makes me think you're around 12.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 23, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> You might ask yourself if the recommendation comes from a medical professional or from a reality TV star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chloroquine is like any drug.
Use it as directed.
Taking too much is dangerous.
1 gram is deadly


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 23, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



No the problem is with the federal government and it’s abject failure to effectively deal with this pandemic.

Dumb Donald has fucked up badly and just like W and his wrong headed response to 9/11, thousands of Americans will die as a result.

Pelosi has nothing to do with these negotiations but she should have been involved because the House will also have to pass this bill and Moscow Mitch is trying to slide one past the American people with this bill.

The President is far to corrupt and dishonest to be given control of a multi billion dollar slush fund. Period.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Get a grip man.. The expansion is largely due to testing. Before all that testing started, you had "suspected cases" that would "roll off" as mild or mis-diagnosed within 2 or 3 days..  

NOBODY -- not even the CDC KNOWS what the "transmission is"...  Because NO ONE KNOWS how many TOTAL infections there are... Total infections include those that are NEVER symptomatic or have very mild symptoms..  So NOBODY knows what the actual death rate is yet.. 

They are working on all that.. Using "best guesses"..  But probably 20,000 this flu season have died without the help of the Corona outbreak..  

Only way to know contagion/transmission/death rates is to RANDOM test a large swath of the population.  And we'll never have the test kits for that anytime soon.. 

What we DO KNOW -- and Fauci and Berkit said it recently -- is that ALL THESE RATES have been revised downwards in the past 15 days or so....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



That is SO FASCINATING, but it has nothing to do with my correction of the quoted poster's lowballng of the conditions OR his fake premise holding"THE MEDIA" responsible for people killing themselves with touted quack formulas, neither of which have a legitimate basis to exist.

And you want to go after ME for calling that bullshit out??

Tell ya what, I'll continue to stand for accuracy, Reality and the Truth, and you continue to do whatever it is you do.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What I do lately is talk hysterical people off the ledge...  You're welcome..  The EXPERTS don't know the numbers accurately -- why argue or fear monger about them????


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Indeed, that's what I was doing with the previous wanker.  You're welcome.

See, now this is why I work solo.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 23, 2020)

occupied said:


> Seems to be a lot misinformation about this. The results of a preliminary study released today showed no positive results. Not sure why the right wing press is pinning their hopes on this.


Because it has shown positive results, dolt.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 23, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Man dies after self-medicating with chloroquine phosphate
> 
> 
> PSA: Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine are not approved for coronavirus.
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> Pres is supposed to look after the people, not kill them.



You are hilarious, since The President on down in the Administration doesn't recommend self medication at all, he makes clear he wants the medical experts manage the medication intake. 

Stop making dumb partisan attacks on the President!


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 23, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yep


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

Coyote said:


> But this is not an administration that has ANY respect for science.


Yep, the scientists and medical doctors that are running the task force on COVID19 have no respect for science.

roflmao, could you step away for a moment and just listen to yourself?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> you can overdose on aspirin ! face it ...we are going to use this drug to render the virus nothing more than a bad cold and the economy will soon boom ! and you cant stand it !


The Germans and French already have guidelines for administering the drug, so why does the FDA have to re-invent the wheel?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

occupied said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Trump has ADVISORS that give him the facts, the options and what likely consequences are. He does not have to be an expert in every little niche of science in order to lead this effort.

Of course you know that, but you have to play the little whiny bitch anyway because ORANGE MAN BAD!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you_ assholes_ who care more about the messenger than the actual message ?


You kinda answered your own question.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I have come to find that those who disapproved of Trump prior to the crisis continue to disapprove of him regardless what he does because that's how they've been programmed.  The inverse also appears to be true for his supporters.


Serious question; what would you have done differently than Trump has done so far?

i can think of several things, but I am curious what you think.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> They hyped this thing up big time. Less than 300 dead and they want to shut an economy down. Let all politicians go without pay and I guarantee you, this problem would be solved tomorrow.


It is about exponential growth rates, like Italy has experienced.

If Trump is successful and it looks like he will be, he will have led us to avoid millions of deaths.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 24, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Pelosi is packing pork in the corona bill because the greedy corrupt Democrats are addicted to stealing


----------



## August West (Mar 24, 2020)

skye said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Move over Jonas Salk!


----------



## Denizen (Mar 24, 2020)

Can the stable genius be the first crash-test dummy?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 24, 2020)

skye said:


> I can already sense the disappointment in  all those pitiful creatures suffering from Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS THE BEST PRESIDENT EVER! DONALD TRUMP!



We all hope this end comes quickly. So to think people are disappointed because a possible cure might be on the way is lunacy. That's all part of the deranged trumper syndrome. We doubt trump because he lies so much. At this point the truth is that there is no cure. The FDA approving this is a positive step, but we are far from done and these medications are far from a certainty. 

Now we are sorry that we burst your trump worshipping bubble by not genuflecting to his every word, but we cannot afford to  do that right now. This man is not the best president ever and history will show that. This situation is a reflection of his failure in leadership. He foolishly disbanded something that could have helped him now, he refused to pay attention to a pandemic scrimmage that was run by his administration, he was told of the possibility of the pandemic hitting America by his intelligence people, refused to listen and now we are here at a crisis. 

So if accepting mediocrity and incompetence is acceptable to you who suffer from deranged trump syndrome, that's on you. The rest of us will demand a president that is  capable and will hold him accountable for being so.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 24, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> 
> _Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._
> 
> ...


Great news...hopefully this will ease some of the panic and we can get back to work........people are hurting more from that than they are from a virus


----------



## Penelope (Mar 24, 2020)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Well done France.  We need something for those hardest hit.  People are going from nasal cannulas to ventilators in 24 hours.
> ...


Link?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 24, 2020)

STUNNING! NY Doctor Vladimir Zelenko Finds 100% Success Rate in 350 Patients Using Hydroxychloroquine with Zinc (VIDEO)
					

Over the weekend Dr. Vladimir Zelenko from New York state announced he has found a treatment against the coronavirus with a 100% success rate on 350 patients. Dr. Zelenko joined Sean Hannity earlier today on his radio program to discuss the results from his test. The New York doctor also posted...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 24, 2020)

Fake News Hacks Claim Man Died After Ingesting Chloroquine 'Because of Trump' - Leaves Out the Fact He Actually Drank Koi Pond Cleaner
					

The fraudstream media is truly the enemy of the American people. Late last week President Donald Trump announced a new medical treatment that includes malaria drug chloroquine and Z-pac cocktail to battle the coronavirus. There are three international studies that show the combination is very...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

MSNBC this morning were saying Trump killed a man because he died after taking the Malaria drug...he was dying before they gave him the drug but they didn't tell their blind followers that bit of news...licences for news agencies really need to be reviewed after this....


----------



## MacTheKnife (Mar 24, 2020)

It cannot be ignored.....the democrats are focused on creating panic, blaming trump etc. instead of uniting the way we always have at times of national emergencies.

and even worse than that they side with china....wanting to exempt them from all responsibility....outrageous!


----------



## MindWars (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> And its already found to be safe for humans now all they need to do is check for effectiveness....



This dumb ass is just now finding this out........    and it still proves just how dumb they are this whole thing is NOT OVER this whole thing isn't truly over the virus this whole thing was 911 the a.holes of today haven't recognized it all yet until they apply for something want to move wantn to buy lmfao 
OMFG 

NEXT YEAR COMES FORCED VACCINES FOOLS!!!


----------



## MindWars (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> MSNBC this morning were saying Trump killed a man because he died after taking the Malaria drug...he was dying before they gave him the drug but they didn't tell their blind followers that bit of news...licences for news agencies really need to be reviewed after this....




AS USUAL MSM SPREADING THEIR LIES

THE TRUTH.  
*Fake News Hacks Claim Man Died After Ingesting Chloroquine ‘Because of Trump’ – Leaves Out the Fact He Actually Drank Koi Pond Cleaner*


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 24, 2020)

MindWars said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > And its already found to be safe for humans now all they need to do is check for effectiveness....
> ...


Bill Gates and crew are depending on that. I say piss on them and that nasty ass horse they ride.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 24, 2020)

You believe exactly who you shouldn't SHEEPLE




RodISHI said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Yes and it is being said forced vaccines coming out next year if not sooner...... we shall see how this plays out...

This order to SHUT DOWN the nation was. not suppose to happen last week as articles were stating it's suppose to be next week late this week.......  They are playing head games the bastards that they are.  

Confuse the sheeple so they are caught off guard just like those who are aware of this they too caught off guard LOL

Dumb fk Americans don't even know their basic rights if they did our children would not get LEGALLY FELT UP AT GGAWD DAM AIRPORTS.. looks like that TSA SHIT really stops those virus crimes aye..


----------



## MindWars (Mar 24, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



OH and as they strip away the rights of these stupid asses they think they will get them back when this is over LMFAO  now that's a really freaking dumb ass..

They can't figure out how this is INVISIBLE 911 to rein in the sheep..

and wait until we get the ADL APPROVED DIGITAL MONEY the same Trump hating assholes think a cashless society omfg they take it all man. 

THE TRUMP HATERS ARE GAWD DAM FKN HITLER IDIOTS WHO LOVE AUTHORITY RIGHT UP THEIR -------U KNOW WHATS!!!  Gawd this nation can't stand these moronic losers.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 24, 2020)

MindWars said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > MSNBC this morning were saying Trump killed a man because he died after taking the Malaria drug...he was dying before they gave him the drug but they didn't tell their blind followers that bit of news...licences for news agencies really need to be reviewed after this....
> ...


And that was chloroquine. It was just not the type trump was talking about. Maybe if trump knew there was more  than one kind he could have explained that and a death might have been avoided. Which is why trump should keep his mouth shut and let the experts talk.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The man was dying from Covid-19...if he took something without a doctors order he is at fault not Trump...would you like it better if no one told you about this treatment?....


----------



## MindWars (Mar 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


DA they are experts u have nno clue where that information came from now do you  little a.k.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



No the problem is with the federal government and it’s abject failure to effectively deal with this pandemic.

Dumb Donald has fucked up badly and just like W and his wrong headed response to 9/11, thousands of Americans will die as a result.

Pelosi


flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Why are YOU downplaying the dangers And pretending this is a media driven hoax?


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Fuck you, she came in and killed the bill. Obama didn't replace the mask. Obama care is a failure, and the media is over hyping this. Because you didn't win the last election, and you won't this one either.


Dragonlady said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Let me know when it exceeds 18,000.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Have no idea why this showed up in my notifications but what is it you're looking to exceed 18,000?

By the way, learn how to post.  You've got multiple posts tossed into some kind of goulash here, as for the previous one about "you lost the election", you do know the poster you're addressing is Canadian, right?  And nice touch, going "fuck you" to a lady.  Stay classy, asswipe.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Obama let over 18,000 die with the swine flu. I didn't really blame it on him then. But you loons blaming Trump for this virus. Well I call it fair play.


----------



## Bush92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> 
> _Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._
> 
> ...


We took a three day treatment before going into Philippine jungle when I was in the Marines. It can give you the shits.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> And that was chloroquine. It was just not the type trump was talking about. Maybe if trump knew there was more  than one kind he could have explained that and a death might have been avoided. Which is why trump should keep his mouth shut and let the experts talk.



Apparently, you're the reason we have to have warnings on plastic bags saying not to place over your head.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> MSNBC this morning were saying Trump killed a man because he died after taking the Malaria drug...he was dying before they gave him the drug but they didn't tell their blind followers that bit of news...licences for news agencies really need to be reviewed after this....



You are lying. Why do you lie? His wife said while in hospital they both took the chloroquine because they heard fromTrump as a cure. STOP LYING.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And that was chloroquine. It was just not the type trump was talking about. Maybe if trump knew there was more  than one kind he could have explained that and a death might have been avoided. Which is why trump should keep his mouth shut and let the experts talk.
> ...


No son, I am not a member of the trump cult. It is people like you who have made excuses for everything trump has said and done who do things like what those two people did.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > you can overdose on aspirin ! face it ...we are going to use this drug to render the virus nothing more than a bad cold and the economy will soon boom ! and you cant stand it !
> ...


Because the number of patients in that study by one doctor Raoult was very small. Age, underlying sickness was not even mentioned. Now they are going to test with 3,200 patients in 7 countries. 

You are my pet project today. So get ready.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 24, 2020)

Oh that's funny
Because you all support this bs

and want it really bad.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Obama did not let anybody die. And when you look at the responses, Obama acted quicker. Furthermore he created a pandemic response team in order so we would be prepared for things like this and trump disbanded it. It is these things we are holding trump accountable for, not the virus. And really, you guys have excused trump for thing you would have demanded Obamas head for.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 24, 2020)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 314819
> 
> Oh that's funny
> Because you all support this bs
> ...


The Daily Wire is a joke. Try using credible sources.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

MindWars said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > MSNBC this morning were saying Trump killed a man because he died after taking the Malaria drug...he was dying before they gave him the drug but they didn't tell their blind followers that bit of news...licences for news agencies really need to be reviewed after this....
> ...



STOP. It’s not a fake news. Yes Trump is responsible for his death. Should be held liable.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



trump is the president and he is responsible for providing accurate information. He didn't do so here. Had he made no mention of chloroquine, this would not have happened.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Just watched the news. New Jersey is being over run at the hospitals and supplies are in short supply. You are a bs artist who gets people killed by floating around lies.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I have come to find that those who disapproved of Trump prior to the crisis continue to disapprove of him regardless what he does because that's how they've been programmed.  The inverse also appears to be true for his supporters.
> ...


Let me update your ignorance and EVERY ONE YOU TRUMPITS  CULT FOLLOWERS.

1. Trump wasted 2 months before doing anything lying, downplayed, hoax, finger pointing, conspiracies, Hannity, Limbaugh etc etc etc etc.
2. While China is on full scale war with CV. As late as February 20 mocking it in his rally. Then travel to Delhi for photo op February 28/20.
3. Disbanded the Pandemic Team because of ignorance that is designed to face this kind of crisis before it hit US. And it did. Courtesy of inept president Trump. 

What you see the chaos and discombobulations today should not have happened. Americans are getting sick and dying, stocks collapsing loosing money, Americans are panicking. 
You do not come here and act like nothing is wrong. This is all Trump fault.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Wrong. No one said he is dying of covid 19 except you. If he is suffering why is he not in hospital?


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


He was ill enough to try something stupid...don't know why he didn't go to the hospital except for the fact that he is obviously the type that does things his way....you know the type...the guys that think they know more than doctors....


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Excellent post, and spot on.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Obama waited till a thousand people died. The death toll right now is aro_und 500, and almost a 100,000 has recovered from it._


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

Trump has handled this crises perfectly.....he passed the test....but if you are having trouble making ends meet this month call Pelosi the home wrecker....


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > They hyped this thing up big time. Less than 300 dead and they want to shut an economy down. Let all politicians go without pay and I guarantee you, this problem would be solved tomorrow.
> ...


Trump does not qualify to give that kind of advice to Americans. already cause some deaths in Africa and here in US because of Trump. 

Even his Surgeon General blasted Fox News for hyping chloroquine.

Why? Because it needs to be clinically proven and study not from anecdotal.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 24, 2020)

meanwhile we told u idiots this was for a " forced vaccine" / economic collapse that's coming. oh your going to see CORONA round 2 coming lmfao.........  Just think I won't post a gawd dam thing about it as I / we  on this board who know what fools the fools looks like posting all their MSM BS LIES OMFG it's comical...


THE QUOTE IN MY PROFILE FOR 3 YEARS NOW AND IT GOES RIGHT THE HELL OVER YOUR HEADS SHEEP!
*“The Revolution won’t happen with guns, rather it will happen incrementally, year by year, generation by generation. We will gradually infiltrate their educational institutions and their political offices, transforming them slowly into Marxist entities as we move towards universal egalitarianism.” – Max Horkheimer*


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Trump has handled this crises perfectly.....he passed the test....but if you are having trouble making ends meet this month call Pelosi the home wrecker....


You are a liar. What made you think your nonsense opinions has any credibility?


----------



## sparky (Mar 24, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > you can overdose on aspirin ! face it ...we are going to use this drug to render the virus nothing more than a bad cold and the economy will soon boom ! and you cant stand it !
> ...


Pharamacabal interests

~S~


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has handled this crises perfectly.....he passed the test....but if you are having trouble making ends meet this month call Pelosi the home wrecker....
> ...


Lets see I lied and had a wrong opinion too?....which is it....you really can't tell the difference can you?...I thought it was an act...


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


As always, you are a liar;    Fact checking Trump's claim on swine flu tests  Why do you come here to lie?


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has handled this crises perfectly.....he passed the test....but if you are having trouble making ends meet this month call Pelosi the home wrecker....
> ...


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Trump has handled this crises perfectly.....he passed the test....but if you are having trouble making ends meet this month call Pelosi the home wrecker....


Trump said it was a hoax, his followers say it doesn't exist, he said he knew it was a pandemic before it was declared one, Trump said out of the fifteen cases it would go to zero, how is that "handling the crisis perfectly?"


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Obama's failed and thousands died and he had a vaccine.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


this is stupid and retarded.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has handled this crises perfectly.....he passed the test....but if you are having trouble making ends meet this month call Pelosi the home wrecker....
> ...


Around 500 deaths and almost a 100,000 already recovered from it. Pretty good job if you ask me.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


You were found to be a liar and cannot debate my link. What Obama did, was done in a much shorter span of time. The amount of people who died has nothing to do with readiness. Trump waited two months to admit it the virus even existed.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Truth hurts? Pelosi stopped a bipartisan bill that would of gave Americans not working the money they need. I read, not saying it's true but there was also a raise for them in it too. Which I'm surprised they didn't sign it if that was in the bill. I'm also talking about republicans also.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


And no masks, no gloves, no medicine, not enough tests, told us it was a hoax, told us he knew it was a pandemic before it was declared, told us the fifteen cases would go down to zero, got in front of Fauci on the malaria drug and tried to use it as his fantasy treatment, wants to open the economy back up at Easter, the man has done a disastrous job. He has failed at every turn.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has handled this crises perfectly.....he passed the test....but if you are having trouble making ends meet this month call Pelosi the home wrecker....
> ...


No he never said it was a hoax...how many times do we have to point that out....he shut down travel from China not only with people but shipping as well...we would be over run with cases if he hadn't...or if he took the tactic of the leaders in Italy that were telling their people to hug a Chinaman...so unless you have video of Trump calling it a hoax please stop telling that lie.....


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


This has nothing to do with your pathetically coward lies.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



And unfortunately did NOT wait two months to admit Chloroquine was untested.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Trump stopped travel from China in January. While your guys were to busy trying to impeach him. oh they did take a break to call him a racist though.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Stop twisting. Wife already said they heard it from Trump as a cure both scared of CV so they took it. He is a Trump followers like you that believe everything what Trump said.

Then you cherry pick


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Yea, he didn't say it was a hoax, and his followers said it doesn't exist. They understood what everyone else understood him to say, who understands the english language.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You are the one that is lying....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Amazing how so many posters "remember" that, yet not a single one can "link" it.  Truly amazing.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Trump stopped travel from China because he cared about the numbers. During that time frame, based on his own words, he made his followers believe it didn't exist.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


That was stupid....what do you want anyone to say?...they must have been two of Trump's thousands of democrat supporters....it will take some time for them to come up to speed....they were dems for cryin out loud....


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


That's not a counter argument. Prove I am lying.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Why is 500 death and the numbers are climbing up a good job?


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I give it to you, they drilled those talking points in your head. Fact is 500 dead and around 100,000 recovered. Lying ass media had it hundreds of thousands dead by now. So by your own predictions. Trump has done a hell of a job. Sorry as much as you wanted it, this isn't Trump's Katrina. In fact, his numbers are high on his approval how he handled this.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Trump stopped travel from China because he cared about the numbers. During that time frame, based on his own words, he made his followers believe it didn't exist


That is hogwash.....cared about the numbers?...what is that?...he cared about the numbers of people that will be in harms way....like my sig says...you guys are reduced to lying....why aren't you angry at Pelosi as she sits on a bill that can help thousands of Americans?.....you are a dishonest person...shame on you....


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


were they prescribed the drug by a doctor ??? if the were did they follow dosage instructions from said doctor ??


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


It worked for Ebola, he didn't tell liberals to go to the pet store to get it. If your that stupid you don't need to be in the gene pool. The reason we don't need warning labels.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


They don't know all the facts then. At every turn, he couldn't have done a worse job. You are prime example of the grotesque ignorance and the shallow mindedness that is defining this country. You really haven't a clue. When you post up 500 deaths and 100,000 cured, you don't have a clue what it is that you are saying. Do you have any idea what 100,000 people who were infected can do? Doyou?


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Exactly! That is exactly what I am asking him? Problem is, he doesn't understand the question.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


LOL. The evidence is clear Dude. 99% I’m pretty sure they are die hard Trump followers.  You are denying that they are not Trump followers like you that believe everything what a lying jerk is telling you. Either lies or fake you don’t care. 
Why should a Democrat believe a pathological hypocrite liar?
What do I want anyone to say? Admit Trump killed this guy. Stop giving advice to Americans that he is not qualified. Lastly Trump should just STFU and let Pence run  the show.


----------



## sparky (Mar 24, 2020)

Cinchona bark chewing jungle natives have been around a millennia before the FDA

So this really isn't 'breaking news'

~S~


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Is that before you called him a racist for it. Experts say that saved lives and Pelosi was trying to strip the power from Trump. Before they found out it worked.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Cuomo would be much better. He isn't lying to everyone.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


HAAAA HAAAA three people overdosed ! so you think thats funny ! wow ! what a piece of dog shit you are ! proof you are happy with people dying if it helps the communist democratic party in Nov ! Are your Chicom comrade instructing you to cheer for death in America !


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Well he had a chance to buy ventilators for NY and passed on it...oooops....spent the money on something else....ooooops...


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Trump stopped travel from China late January was way too late. If the Pandemic Team was in placed they could have stopped it early December or November 2019.
With Trump creating enemies all over I don’t think that is even possible to get cooperation from China.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Nope I said they must have come from the democrat ranks....something you progs are about to learn is that Trump has millions of democrat supporters....millions of them in all colors shapes and sizes...


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Trump needs to shut the hell up and let the professionals do their jobs and stop the madness of his nonsense. Biden on President Trump's coronavirus response: He should stop talking and listen to experts - CNN Video


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Trump stopped travel from China late January was way too late. If the Pandemic Team was in placed they could have stopped it early December or November 2019.
> With Trump creating enemies all over I don’t think that is even possible to get cooperation from China


China was slow at giving accurate information...but you know that...you are just ignoring that little fact....aren't you?...


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Trump needs to shut the hell up and let the professionals do their jobs and stop the madness of his nonsense. Biden on President Trump's coronavirus response: He should stop talking and listen to experts - CNN Video


That's your president at a time of war you unpatriotic scoundrel....


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I know they didn't die, which if the media was right in their reporting. They would be, why aren't you complaining about their lies?


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

What do we do with 400 ventilators? Trump royally fucked this up. Cuomo to FEMA: You pick the 26k people who are going to die - CNN Video


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Pres is supposed to look after the people, not kill them.


tell that to the abortionist .


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Trump needs to shut the hell up and let the professionals do their jobs and stop the madness of his nonsense. Biden on President Trump's coronavirus response: He should stop talking and listen to experts - CNN Video
> ...


And Trump is mia in that war. He's heading to the golf course, and it's see you later suckers.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> What do we do with 400 ventilators? Trump royally fucked this up. Cuomo to FEMA: You pick the 26k people who are going to die - CNN Video


Last time I checked these states have governors...are they responsible at all?....you are on very thin ice.....I guess blue state governors only have to give good speeches...but don't have to do squat.....


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


the people are ignoring the directives of social distancing in those areas ! thats a fact ....unless Quomo is a liar ! and i have'nt seen any reports of NJ being overun ! more leftist lies and propaganda !to demoralize and frighten the public ! Tokyo Rose would be proud of you traitor !


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The post I made has nothing to do with racism. And you are a coward by using that as a distraction. The other part of your post I have no idea what you are talking about? I'm sure you don't either.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Ventilators. Elon Musk just donated 1,255 ventilators. I was wondering how did he get that fast because that’s not his expertise of products. While Ford, GM  and others are just starting to retool their facilities to make ventilators at best delivery is late April.

Elon bought them from China made by Philips and Medtronic USA. This is just an update to every one.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> And Trump is mia in that war. He's heading to the golf course, and it's see you later suckers.


Maybe its because you only watch CNN...but Trump has been answering questions everyday for hours...he and Pence have been working very hard on this and if you ask me its paying off....the market looked better today and deaths and new infections are slowing in our nation....


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > What do we do with 400 ventilators? Trump royally fucked this up. Cuomo to FEMA: You pick the 26k people who are going to die - CNN Video
> ...


the people of NY need to keep their asses inside ! but they wont !Quomo has been complaining about people not social distancing for days !


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Elon bought them from China


Because that is where they are made...thanks to Obama/Biden.....


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


846 new cases in New Jersey overnight;  LIVE UPDATES: Tracking the coronavirus in New Jersey | NJTV News  Wake the hell up people.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


We didn't know it existed then Einstein. Anyway you loons were saying that was to much and he was just doing it because he is a racist. No, you didn't get Trump on this one either. Lol


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The people on the east and west coast are not taking it serious enough...hopefully that changes now.....


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I agree about social distancing, but New York and New Jersey? There are millions packed in there together. At some point these folks have to eat. Where do they go, and how do they get there to get food?


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


What part do you want a link for?


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> What do we do with 400 ventilators? Trump royally fucked this up. Cuomo to FEMA: You pick the 26k people who are going to die - CNN Video


Shouldn't the mayor and governor suppose to have medical supplies for their people?


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And that was chloroquine. It was just not the type trump was talking about. Maybe if trump knew there was more  than one kind he could have explained that and a death might have been avoided. Which is why trump should keep his mouth shut and let the experts talk.
> ...


 and he's the reason we have to tell people not to store gerbils in their asses !


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


In the mean time, Trump wants to open the economy back up at easter. So, who also needs to be serious here? 846 new cases overnight in New jersey, and he wants to open the economy back up in easter? Maybe I'm wrong, but I see a potential apocalyptic event a mile away, if that were to happen? Anyone here think that thought is too crazy?


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Stopping travel from China saved lives, and you saying Trump only did that to help his numbers. Proves no matter what Trump does, you still gonna bitch about it. Yes the democrats have been trying to deflect anything Trump is trying to do. Please wake up and think for yourself.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


We must...the cure can not be allowed to do more harm than the flu....let that sink in awhile and take a posting break...


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > What do we do with 400 ventilators? Trump royally fucked this up. Cuomo to FEMA: You pick the 26k people who are going to die - CNN Video
> ...


Not for events like this. The governors and mayors are not the US military, and they don't get involved in the profit side of private hospitals. You all seem to not be able to make the connection. Private hospitals are a business. Not a national defense operation. This is a war like event where the US military has to take charge. I don't think people have thought this through yet. This is a kin to a war like event that is being waged in every state. It's an attack on our country. People wake up.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


show us the video of Trump calling thew virus a hoax ! the only people calling it a hoax are college age spring breakers and we know how they lean politicaly !


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


You can believe what you want. I really don't care. At the time of the travel ban, Trump was calling it a hoax, we had it controlled because the fifteen cases were going to be zero, he knew as much as the scientists while bragging about that, and, do you think I am stupid enough to believe all his garbage? Hell no.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Like I said no matter what Trump does, you gonna complain. He is doing a great job and the other day 56% of Americans think so also.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I already did. He called it the new democrat hoax. And his followers told us it didn't exist. That was a tragic mistake on his part. Trump calls coronavirus Democrats' 'new hoax'  Russia was a hoax. It wasn't. Impeachment was a hoax. It wasn't. 

WATCH: Trump Supporter Says Coronavirus Doesn't Exist, Is Fabricated By Dems To Hurt The President  This is the result of Trump talking shit.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The facts prove otherwise. No one in our history has handled a disaster as bad as he has.


----------



## skye (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...




Exactly!  ^^^

No matter what the President does, these  socialists demons will have a problem with!

And now, all they want is that  the anti-malaria drug  Chloroquine  - which by the way is used frequently in countries that suffer from malaria, like Nigeria, Mali, etc... - fails too. 

The malaria drug works and Trump is a hero,  the malaria drug works and  the Left will look like ass***s


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> I already did. He called it the new democrat hoax. And his followers told us it didn't exist. That was a tragic mistake on his part. Trump calls coronavirus Democrats' 'new hoax


He said the democrats reaction to it was political and it was and is....


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> The facts prove otherwise. No one in our history has handled a disaster as bad as he has.


That's your TDS opinion...


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No there is no reason to shut the economy down. 500 deaths and 100,000 recovered. The numbers don't add up.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Russia was a hoax and his impeachment was bullshit.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The cure is not opening up the economy. You said the east and west coast should be taking it seriously. How do you propose they do that? Mingle with each other with an opening economy?


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Okay! I'll be sure to remember you said that. For once, I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 24, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that the drug is already known to be safe in humans with few side effects the approval should be a slam dunk...
> ...


Guess she's only "pro choice" about killing her offspring.  This is between the patient and their doctor


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Our intelligence agencies proved you wrong and obstruction of congress and abuse of power was proven. Republicans presented zero defense of substance.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## EvMetro (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I followed your links, but they did not lead to Trump calling the virus a hoax.  Why don't you just put quote marks around his exact wording, IN ITS FULL AND CORRECT CONTEXT, and post what he said right here for us all to see?  Don't forget the full and correct context part.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


He lies very badly....


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I'm talking about healthy people. People with bad immune systems or the elderly.  They should stay away from people.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


We are still in the 15 days of slow down....are you drinking already or do you just have nothing at all?....


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The Senate acquitted Trump, so once again millions wasted because you people cannot get over losing an election.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I wonder if we will ever learn what that whole thing cost us....where are the investigating reporters of the past.....the old gum shoe guys that got to the bottom of things....all gone now.....what a shame....


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



The Senate did not "acquitt" Trump.  They said that the Democrats overwhelmingly proved their case but that the crimes he committed weren't serious enough to remove his from office.  They were lying, but they blew their chance to get the useless conman out of office.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



They sure the fuck don't because those numbers are 698 dead and 378 recovered.  Lie much?


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> The Senate did not "acquitt" Trump. They said that the Democrats overwhelmingly proved their case but that the crimes he committed weren't serious enough to remove his from office.


They didn't say that....they said they found no evidence of wrong doing by Trump....the dems didn't prove their case...don't lie...we all watched it dummy...you can't change history....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Fuck you, she came in and killed the bill.





jknowgood said:


> Obama waited till a thousand people died.


Shameless, regurgitated wingnut lie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> They didn't say that....they said they found no evidence of wrong doing by Trump..


Another lie. Goddamn son, do you ever NOT lie?


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you, she came in and killed the bill.
> ...


Pelosi is shameless...she doesn't care about anyone but herself....


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't say that....they said they found no evidence of wrong doing by Trump..
> ...


We all watched it dummy....blow by blow....


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


           Dragonlady sez: "They said that the Democrats overwhelmingly proved their case but that the crimes he                            committed weren't serious enough to remove his from office."

Moi: They said nothing of the sort.

           Dragonlady sez: "The Senate did not "acquitt" Trump."

Moi:  They most certainly did.

           Dragonlady sez: "They were lying, but they blew their chance to get the useless conman out of office."

Moi:  No they weren't but you get the red flag prize for lying your ass off tonight.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Yes, cultist, that's how we know you are lying.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I guess the 100,000 number is worldwide. By our response the media is way over hyping this. Close the liberal shitholes and this wouldn't be anything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> By our response the media is way over hyping this.


How so?  Be specific. Lots of links would also be required, but we will see first what you can produce in your own words.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you, she came in and killed the bill.
> ...


Let me make a fact checking site like politico, and we will rate it. Pelosi flew into Washington on Sunday night and killed the bill. She tried to slip a lot that has nothing to do with hurting americans.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Pelosi flew into Washington on Sunday night and killed the bill


I wasn't referring to that. But the bill is not dead, and it will be passed.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > By our response the media is way over hyping this.
> ...


Well for one, everyday it's doom and gloom. Thousands maybe millions are gonna die, the media reports. You do know if you're healthy most people thinks of it as a bad cold? Before we knew it was here most people were diagnosed with bronchitis. They say it's been here since October or November. Also to kill the economy for all Americans is way over doing it. Also Pelosi, not wanting to help Americans is proof she wants this thing to be as bad as it can get. To try to get rid of Trump.


----------



## skews13 (Mar 24, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, do you know a big part of the reason we have a shortage of ventilators? Because China stopped shipping the circuit boards for them.
> ...



A friend of mine is a respiratory therapist. She says they're not money makers for hospitals, and her dept. is always one that is shorted or overlooked for funds.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Pelosi flew into Washington on Sunday night and killed the bill
> ...


Not with her demand it won't. Anyway she claims she will write her own bill. Hate to see what extras she will throw in


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Thousands maybe millions are gonna die, the media reports.


Which is a fact, so in no way supports your claim.  Next....



jknowgood said:


> Also to kill the economy for all Americans is way over doing it.


The media didn't do that. You already lost focus, before even coming close to supporting your claim. 

"Most" people don't get seriously ill, eh? Where did you learn that? Maybe...


....the media?

You're incoherent.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 24, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> So a hospital gives the people an overdose of the drug and it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Fucking Hillaryous.


No hospital gave anyone anything.  This couple got the chloroquine at the pet store themselves because they use it to clean their aquarium.  The wife saw the words chloroquine phosphate and thought it was the same hydrocychloroquine used for coronavirus treatment.   He also took the entire box.  

Trump has nothing to do with this.  But...
 You know how democrats lie


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Not with her demand it won't.


And not with all the GOPs demands will it  pass, either. Welcome to the republic.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


are the hospitals in NJ being overun ?


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > By our response the media is way over hyping this.
> ...


His post is beyond the point of stupid. "Close the Liberal shitholes and this wouldn't be anything." Lol! What in the world does that mean?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> "Close the Liberal shitholes and this wouldn't be anything." Lol! What in the world does that mean?


It means he is a fucking moron.  A fucking moron that would be the first to cry his little eyes out, if you dared treat him the way he treats everyone not in his cult.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Trump stopped travel from China because he cared about the numbers. During that time frame, based on his own words, he made his followers believe it didn't exist
> ...


60% of Americans polled think Trump is doing a good job on the outbreak.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


it seems like the dem stronghold NY city don't believe anything Trump says either ...especially social distancing ! and look at the results ! oh and they are starting to use hydroxychloroquine !


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...











						‘It looks like a war zone’: 2 docs say hospitals are under siege, supplies running low
					

Doctors and nurses are scrambling, as supplies of protective gear and other equipment dwindle amid the ongoing coronavirus crisis in New Jersey.




					www.nj.com


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


"Social distancing?" Really? Trump said that? And he wants to open up the economy on Easter Sunday? No shit? Well if that isn't one of the stupidest things I've ever heard of. Damn he's a dumb ass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> 60% of Americans polled think Trump is doing a good job on the outbreak.


That's what $1000 dollars buys ya.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Reality tells us a different story.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > So a hospital gives the people an overdose of the drug and it's Trump's fault.
> ...


Unfortunately, at this point, anyone still believing Trump, is a great candidate for natural selection.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > "Close the Liberal shitholes and this wouldn't be anything." Lol! What in the world does that mean?
> ...


Everytime I see these cultists scrambling to apologize for Trump, I always think about this video;


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


but but what about Biden ??? he did such a great job with h1n1 ??? so now the left wants to switch candidates again ! and what i find hard to understand is the left losing their fucking minds over a drug that shows promise ! its like the scumbags  are scared to death it might work ! you never get this much heated reaction from the left over opioid drug overdoses !thousands every year ! suddenly a couple of people self medicated and the left lose their minds ! why ! because Trump said the drug is showing promise and could be a game changer !but the real reason is this folks ..... it just may be a game changer and the left does not want a game changer ! the left is saying because Trump is POTUS there is no hope ! the only hope is voting him out in 2020 ! can you imagine the egg the left is going to have on their faces when we come out of this and the economy rebounds ! if we get this under control in the next few weeks without destroying our economy ...[dems with holding aid to hurt the economy and the American people ] .....Trump will be unbeatable ! the drug works folks  i saw several people infected  covid 19  that were hospitalized on Dr OZ and were given the drugs and they said the drug worked  ! its going to change the dynamic !


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...


i've noticed most of your posts are childish retorts akin to nanananana ! grow up boy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


There must be a ball of duct tape where your exclamation point key once was.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Biden doesn't hold a government office. But he will.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Trump needs to shut the hell up and let the professionals do their jobs and stop the madness of his nonsense. Biden on President Trump's coronavirus response: He should stop talking and listen to experts - CNN Video


then you and your left wing pals would be accusing him of hiding from the public or not leading and informing the public in a time of crisis ! why dont you just be honest and admitt that you hate the man and there is absolutely nothing he can do to change that !


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Thousands maybe millions are gonna die, the media reports.
> ...


All I can say to you, this isn't Trump's Katrina, even though you want it to be. Sorry dude or dudettt.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


nah ....i've got my laptop resting on the back of your girlfriends head .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> All I can say to you, this isn't Trump's Katrina, even though you want it to be.


No I don't. I am not a trumpist like you, I don't wish ill on everyone who doesn't regurgitate my own spoonfed talking points back to me.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> .i've got my laptop resting on top of your girlfriends head .


Ah, i suppose that's incel humor. I always wondered...


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...





yidnar said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Lol! And you are telling others to grow up? Show us where you are in this video?


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump stopped travel from China late January was way too late. If the Pandemic Team was in placed they could have stopped it early December or November 2019.
> ...


the coward will never criticize his communist allies .


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Trump needs to shut the hell up and let the professionals do their jobs and stop the madness of his nonsense. Biden on President Trump's coronavirus response: He should stop talking and listen to experts - CNN Video
> ...


I watched him today. What closet have you been hiding in?


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > .i've got my laptop resting on top of your girlfriends head .
> ...


nah its called a blowjob ..... you should know that considering you've given thousands of them.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I wouldn't worry about it being his Katrina, but I would worry about it being his apocalypse if he doesn't watch it.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > .i've got my laptop resting on top of your girlfriends head .
> ...


I know he has to be in that video somewhere?


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Elon bought them from China
> ...


and Clinton ! mostly bill Clinton ! he implemented nafta ! and the gave China favored nation status after welcoming the into the WTO.


BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


no he wont ...the man has serious issues .


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Trump needs to shut the hell up and let the professionals do their jobs and stop the madness of his nonsense. Biden on President Trump's coronavirus response: He should stop talking and listen to experts - CNN Video
> ...



Wait --- are you saying Rump is................... impotent?


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 24, 2020)

Ah the left leaning peons!
Bitterly clinging to Gropey Joey when they know deep down in their withered black little hearts that Hillary will be theirs on the ballot.
Innocence.
So cute in a child.
So silly in a chronological adult.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Well without the electoral college, two of those shitholes would've gave us a Hillary president. Understand now? She couldn't keep 4 Americans on her watch alive. When they knew it was coming. We would be sc





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say to you, this isn't Trump's Katrina, even though you want it to be.
> ...


Okay, you forgot. It's CNN spoon feeding you, talking points. Then you regurgitate the exact same talking points. Then you regurgitate your own spoonfed talking points back to yourself. Got it!


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


they cook it ! people all over the country are still going to the grocery store ! keep your asses inside ! my state has been practicing social distancing and the infection rate hasnt skyrocketed ! are you trying to say people are jammed against each other 24 7 in NY city or NJ that there is no way not to have crowds of people together  ! are you saying its impossible to stay 6 feet apart !


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


he also said that it will depend on the progress of the virus outbreak also he said parts of the country may reopen and others may remain shut down !


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

This thread really needs to see those test results,haha


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


iv'e been following the social distancing guidelines have you ??honestly have you ??


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > 60% of Americans polled think Trump is doing a good job on the outbreak.
> ...


it will  also buy 500 blowjobs from you !


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 24, 2020)

This thread is an example of how enemy democrats don't know that Trump's approval is 60% and their candidate is Joe "Who Me?" Biden.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


shut up and finish your donuts fat boy !


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Just so you understand, Trump has no power to open up the economy. The governors do. Trump never shut it down to begin with. It was governors who did that, and they can open it up when they see fit. So really, Trump isn't in charge. It's the presidents like Cuomo and Newsome who are in charge. And they aren't listening to Trump. They're listening to medical experts.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Trump got that bs from Fox news yesterday, from another one of their clowns. Do you have any idea how stupid that is? The cure is social distancing at the moment. At the moment, that is the only cure we have.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 24, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


they arec following his directive ! Cuomo cant controll NY city ! the people have ignored social distancing AND NOW THE PRICE IS BEING PAID ! CUOMO HAS FAILED AS A LEADER OF THE STATE !


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > I already did. He called it the new democrat hoax. And his followers told us it didn't exist. That was a tragic mistake on his part. Trump calls coronavirus Democrats' 'new hoax
> ...


He was the one who said it was a hoax, not the democrats. Trump supporters say it doesn't exist, not the democrats. He said Russia and the impeachment was a hoax, not the democrats. And guess what, Trump was wrong. None that I mentioned proved to be a hoax. If something is not a hoax, it isn't political. It's real.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Trump has no directive. He just wants to see people open up the economy. He doesn't care if they live or die. It's the economy. Fuck the people. I saw the streets. He's doing a pretty good job. People aren't ignoring the social distancing. The problem is, lot's of these people were already infected before hand, and or got infected recently by those who had it,who didn't know they had it. Cuomo called on the military to make other field hospitals, and is calling on manufactures to start making masks. If Trump hadn't made light of this with his fifteen cases going to zero, or calling it a hoax,  we wouldn't be in near as much mess.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## BWK (Mar 24, 2020)

skye said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Trump already lost that war. He will forever be the loser in this for his major screw ups in the beginning, and he continues screwing up today by calling to open up the economy. He can't do that, and he never closed it down to begin with. He's an idiot who doesn't have a clue. He called it a hoax. That's a screw up. He told us he knew it was a pandemic before it was declared. He told us that the fifteen cases would go to zero. Another screw up. He approved the malaria drug? Now he's a doctor? He's screwing up every day.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 24, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This thread is an example of how enemy democrats don't know that Trump's approval is 60% and their candidate is Joe "Who Me?" Biden.



Trumps approval is not 60 percent and Biden is about to take trump apart.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Trumps approval is not 60 percent and Biden is about to take trump apart.


----------



## beautress (Mar 25, 2020)

BWK said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


So you were born after Clinton was President.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 25, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Do not let the naysayers keep you sick. If you are a Trump supporter who has coronavirus or who has a trump supporting friend who has coronavirus, please give him some Chloroquine.
> ...


Is English your second language?


----------



## beautress (Mar 25, 2020)

BWK said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


You and Himis2 have been eating tooooooooooooooo muuuuuuuuuuuch fruitcake.

President Trump is backed by his Republican Party members who understand the big picture. But keep on replaying your broken records on your cellphone screen. President Trump has made known the Great Pretenders like Clinton and Biden to be the Deep State depravities of a lifetime of hidden agendas which is now exposed as relentless propagandists for turning America into a socialist/communist state with them always clamoring to trade in the United States Constitution for everybody yielding their freedoms to the State.

Let's recap the First Amendment --
Exactly, who wants to prevent Christian scriptures, prayers, and principles from being traditionally spoken on intercoms at public schools?
And just as exactly, who wants to prevent the police force from knowing the color of a person's skin as a description of a criminal who robs, rapes, and rubs-out? (IOW, kills freedom of religion and speech that Amendment 1 protects)

And the Second --
Who is spearheading the removal of armaments for self- and society-protecting citizens? (IOW, take our guns away if we own them)

And the Sixth --
Who tried to destroy Donald Trump for 3 years of criminal hearings for impeachable crimes he did not commit, while knowing all along the President did not commit them? So much for a speedy trial-by-jealousy and not facts, and certainly not--after 3 long years--speedy.

And the Seventh, Eighth, Ninth and Tenth amendments plus the Separation of Powers Clause of the US Constitution --
Who in the Legislative Branch partitioned off and executed stalking and punishing President Trump's staff by demanding their constituents become harassing harpies toward members of the Executive Branch which violated all of the above?


----------



## beautress (Mar 25, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


Avoiding respiratory illnesses is as simple as taking an ordinary health supplement of the mineral zinc for humans in the morning before going to work.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 25, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


"would of gave". that's the most correct part of your idiotic drivel.


----------



## beautress (Mar 25, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Coulda woulda shoulda isn't either, however, the American people know what it means. One person's "drivel" is another person's shorthand. Who'd-a-thunk it!!!!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 25, 2020)

beautress said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You have shown yourself to be crazy. Nothing you say here  is the truth. You don't see the big picture, you see a whites only picture. And that picture doesn't include you unless you're making biscuits.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 25, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Ok, so you are admitting that when the economy crashes because no one is working. It's not Trump's fault? The economy crashing is the governor's fault? Since Trump is not in charge.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 25, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Every economy will suffer because of this. But countries that deal with the issue in a responsible way will recover quicker and be in better shape.

The Germans will be making money whilst you are eating roadkill.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 25, 2020)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


So now the governor's have power over the military?


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 25, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Trump is still your president, silly.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 25, 2020)

beautress said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


interassding tranpsective, moran. who needs grammar in an era with best words and alternative facts.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Talk about not making sense, that drivel makes none at all.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


He plays no role because he doesn't know what it is, and you are a liar. Russia was proven to have helped Trump cheat, and the impeachment case was proven based on the evidence that the Right never contested.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

beautress said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Lol! Another Trump toadie asking stupid questions that have nothing to do with anything.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Do they? Did I say that, or did you make that up out of thin air?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Trump already did the damage to the economy by making a joke of it for two months. The clean up crew has to come from governors. Trump has no idea what is going on. He's living in fantasy land. He wants to open up an economy that was never closed by him, just some governors. I mean seriously, "opening the economy?" By Easter? By who? If it opens, it certainly won't be by him. We have the quickest spike in cases, and this nit wit wants to talk about re-opening an economy he has no legal authority to open. Hes a straight idiot;  








						Lawrence: Trump's ‘deadly nonsense’ on re-opening the country
					

Lawrence O'Donnell explains why governors and doctors are in charge of combating the coronavirus pandemic and not listening to Donald Trump's timeline for opening businesses again in the United States.




					www.msnbc.com


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 25, 2020)

A North Dakota news station "Valley News Live" reported "Old drug, new tricks? Fish tank additive may treat coronavirus". A version of the report is still available from the Wayback Machine. I posted it a few minutes ago but someone deleted it which was smart.  {edit - not deleted.. posted it on the other thread}


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 25, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> A North Dakota news station "Valley News Live" reported "Old drug, new tricks? Fish tank additive may treat coronavirus". A version of the report is still available from the Wayback Machine. I posted it a few minutes ago but someone deleted it which was smart.


There is a very big difference between the fish tank additive and the human drug you idiot


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 25, 2020)

You comprehend nothing.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

The madness of Trump and his followers are going to kill more people than it should, with this insane idea of telling his cult base to get out there on Easter. All they are going to do is infect everyone else. Ezra Klein: Trump's economic view of coronavirus a ‘false choice’


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 25, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Trump got acquitted.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

Trump is not in charge. Thank God. Lawrence: Trump's ‘deadly nonsense’ on re-opening the country


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Wrong! There was no trial to acquit him about.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 25, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I asked about the governor or the mayor should make sure they have enough mask for a crisis. You mentioned that in an emergency like that. The military gets involved and the governor has no say so with the military.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 25, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> A North Dakota news station "Valley News Live" reported "Old drug, new tricks? Fish tank additive may treat coronavirus". A version of the report is still available from the Wayback Machine. I posted it a few minutes ago but someone deleted it which was smart.  {edit - not deleted.. posted it on the other thread}


From the article:


> Chloroquine is also used in aquariums to kill some organisms like algae that may harm fish and other aquatic animals.
> 
> Prices for chloroquine phosphate have gone through the roof online.
> 
> The price that was once $9.99 is now up to $500 dollars on eBay.


It's no wonder some would try it. Especially those who think Trump knows things.


> the couple ingested a fish-tank solvent with chloroquine phosphate, the same active ingredient found in anti-malarial drugs that President Donald Trump has hailed as a possible treatment for the novel coronavirus.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 25, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


He was acquitted, Congress didn't make a case. Like they were suppose to.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 25, 2020)

> The woman, who had chloroquine phosphate in the house because she kept koi fish, added: 'I was in the pantry and i saw it sitting on the back shelf and I said "hey isn't that stuff they were talking about on tv".


----------



## j-mac (Mar 25, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > A North Dakota news station "Valley News Live" reported "Old drug, new tricks? Fish tank additive may treat coronavirus". A version of the report is still available from the Wayback Machine. I posted it a few minutes ago but someone deleted it which was smart.  {edit - not deleted.. posted it on the other thread}
> ...




This is highly irresponsible....Chloroquine phosphate is significantly different from Hydroxychloroquine, or Cloroquine sulfate....

To those out there reading Grumblenuts post here thinking all they need do is go to their pet store and but some fish tank cleaner, and ingest it, all I can say is how stupid that is on its face. Nothing concerning this virus should be taken unless a doctor approves, and proscribes it....

Grumblenuts: You need to STOP posting this misinformation, it is dangerous. A man in AZ has already died because of reckless crap like this. STOP IT! I will report any and all postings of you advocating this insane misinformation.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 25, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> View attachment 315088
> 
> 
> > The woman, who had chloroquine phosphate in the house because she kept koi fish, added: 'I was in the pantry and i saw it sitting on the back shelf and I said "hey isn't that stuff they were talking about on tv".


That's summa that thar grate merrykin ejikashin.
I need to start a business. Klorkween health drops...Active ingredient, Choroquine iodide and organic arnica .
Warning ! Only for foot fungus


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is an example of how enemy democrats don't know that Trump's approval is 60% and their candidate is Joe "Who Me?" Biden.
> ...


Go Joe Go!  Joe is such an effective candidate  that the dimwits have to be stopped from drafting Cuomo.

Psst.   Trump's  approval is in the 20s.  Pass it on.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 25, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > A North Dakota news station "Valley News Live" reported "Old drug, new tricks? Fish tank additive may treat coronavirus". A version of the report is still available from the Wayback Machine. I posted it a few minutes ago but someone deleted it which was smart.  {edit - not deleted.. posted it on the other thread}
> ...





> This is highly irresponsible....Chloroquine phosphate is significantly different from Hydroxychloroquine, or Cloroquine sulfate....
> 
> To those out there reading Grumblenuts post here thinking all they need do is go to their pet store and but some fish tank cleaner, and ingest it, all I can say is how stupid that is on its face. Nothing concerning this virus should be taken unless a doctor approves, and proscribes it....
> 
> Grumblenuts: You need to STOP posting this misinformation, it is dangerous. A man in AZ has already died because of reckless crap like this. STOP IT! I will report any and all postings of you advocating this insane misinformation.


So you think it's a sulphate vs. phosphate thing. Bully for you. Take that up with Politifact. I'm making clear how Trump even had "News" outlets believing and spreading this crap. No shit a man died. JFC on a cracker!


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 25, 2020)

j-mac said:


> STOP IT! I will report any and all postings of you advocating this insane misinformation.


Seriously,  read stuff before simply reacting to it like an idiot.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Acquitted? There was no trial. You can't acquit without a trial. McConnell dismissed Trump on a bogus decision of their own making, that doesn't exist in real trials. They were never going to have a real trial. Everyone knew that, because they said that is what they would do.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 25, 2020)

j-mac said:


> This is highly irresponsible....Chloroquine phosphate is significantly different from Hydroxychloroquine, or Cloroquine sulfate....


It's really you who is highly irresponsible. We don't know that any of it is smart to use against this virus yet.


> CHLOROQUINE sulfate or phosphate oral
> _{...}
> – Treatment of malaria due to P. vivax, P. ovale and P. malariae _





> Malpractice settlements are large for undetected hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine toxicity which, if untreated, can lead to permanent loss of central vision. Knowledge of the ocular toxicity of these drugs has increased during the past fifty years as their use has expanded.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > This is highly irresponsible....Chloroquine phosphate is significantly different from Hydroxychloroquine, or Cloroquine sulfate....
> ...


And folks like this don't care. They want to do the same thing Trump wants to do. Throw spaghetti up against the wall, or fix everything with magic wands.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Your responses are not intelligent enough for anyone to know what you are talking about, because you don't know how to arrange your sentences in an educationally, understandable, manner. And on top of that, you invent scenarios that don't exist. Go back to school and try and learn to structure your sentences in a coherent manner, conducive to the english language, and the proper use of english  grammar.


----------



## j-mac (Mar 25, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Well, do us a favor then, instead of lying about what Trump did, and btw. Please give us a quote of Trump saying to take fish tank cleaner, why don't you do a couple of doses just to be safe there buddy....

STOP advocating this, it's dangerous.


----------



## j-mac (Mar 25, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > STOP IT! I will report any and all postings of you advocating this insane misinformation.
> ...



STOP reposting nonsense then....Idiot.


----------



## j-mac (Mar 25, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > This is highly irresponsible....Chloroquine phosphate is significantly different from Hydroxychloroquine, or Cloroquine sulfate....
> ...




The drug is safe. Widely used without adverse consquence. Doctors are now using it "off label" for patients in the US...

So, when your grandmother is in the hospital, and has a dire situation because of the virus, go ahead and tell the doc NOT to use it then...


----------



## j-mac (Mar 25, 2020)

BWK said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...




It's not about "throwing shit against the wall..." It's about finding something that can save lives, and if that comes from already in use safe drugs like Hydroxychloquine, and Z-pak then I say get er' done now....


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 25, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Fuck you. Here, watch this. Maybe that'll keep you from embarrassing yourself further for a while..


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Joe is not in government idiot.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2020)

j-mac said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


You don't waste a malaria medicine by using it as a chance of healing someone with another problem, when a patient who needs the malaria drug is dying of malaria. Which is why you don't use up your malaria drug in mass for something that is unknown. We don't know if it is the cure, and we don't know what our inventory of malaria medicine is. So yes, that is exactly what Trump is doing, and Fauci is doing his best at putting a leash on this idiot Trump for throwing shit up against the wall.  Cuba has a medicine for Coronavirus too, but we have to do clinical trials to see how it does. And, you don't just start giving thousands of patients drugs without the precautionary measures. Trump wants to do whatever because Trump cares about Trump. This virus gets in the way of his personal interests.


----------



## j-mac (Mar 25, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Why am I watching a cam shaft being made?


----------



## yidnar (Mar 25, 2020)

BWK said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


so you are saying Trump wants to get rid of the virus because its getting in the way of his personal interest ???  the virus is getting in the way of all our interests idiot ! you act as though we cant make the drug ! the real reason why you dont want this drug used is because the virus is in your's and your left wing comrades  interest when it comes to Nov !  I HAVE NEVER SEEN SUCH A VEHEMENT ANGRY RESPONSE FROM THE LEFT OVER A DRUG THAT MAY HELP PEOPLE ! PROOF THAT THE LYING EVIL HATEFUL SCUM OF THE EARTH LEFT WANTS THIS VIRUS TO SPREAD !


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

yidnar said:


> so you are saying Trump wants to get rid of the virus because its getting in the way of his personal interest ???


Exactly. That is all Trump cares about, when it comes to anything. Welcome to reality, cultist. Is it nice to finally be awake?


----------



## yidnar (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > so you are saying Trump wants to get rid of the virus because its getting in the way of his personal interest ???
> ...


the virus is hurting all our interests !


----------



## yidnar (Mar 25, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


except the lefts .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

yidnar said:


> the virus is hurting all our interests !


Neato! But, rest assured, Trump only interest is Trump's interests.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > the virus is hurting all our interests !
> ...


we are going to beat this virus scumbag and America's economy is going to rebound ! and when it does the left will once again have eaten shit ! once again ! once again! once again ! in 5 to 6 weeks we are coming out of this pandemic !


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

yidnar said:


> we are going to beat this virus scumbag and America's economy is going to rebound !


Yes I know, Mr. Exclamation Point!!!!!! Leave some cocaine for the rest of us, okay?!?!!!!!!!!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 25, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



That is because  you are as dumb as who I replied to. Nothing that person said was true and the big picture of trump support is white nationalism. Specifically white male nationalism. And that leaves beautress out of the loop.


----------



## beautress (Mar 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No it doesn't. Unlike you, I have one vote because I don't cheat at the polls. The average online Democrat votes lots and lots of times if they can get away with it, and I ran into one of their braggadoccious chats one time on which one had voted the most times. Their answers to each other were 20 to 50 votes apiece.

Edit: Wasn't this thread about a chemical, Chloroquine? The least I could do is contribute its chemical signature here:  (S)-Chloroquine


COMPOUND SUMMARY
*(S)-Chloroquine*

PubChem CID:639540Structure:





Find Similar StructuresMolecular Formula:C18H26ClN3Synonyms:(S)-chloroquine
(+)-Chloroquine
UNII-34P96M7C4K
CHEBI:39254
34P96M7C4K
More...Molecular Weight:319.9 g/molDates:
Modify:
2020-03-21
Create:
2006-01-25
(S)-chloroquine is a chloroquine. It is an enantiomer of a (R)-chloroquine.
ChEBI

Chemical signature: C18H26ClN3 








						(S)-Chloroquine
					

(S)-Chloroquine | C18H26ClN3 | CID 639540 - structure, chemical names, physical and chemical properties, classification, patents, literature, biological activities, safety/hazards/toxicity information, supplier lists, and more.




					pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 25, 2020)

*Thread was about a therapy drug for COVID..  Not about Trump... Seems nobody has anything else to contribute here... 
*


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

*Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*





(Gateway Pundit) – On Friday night Laura Ingraham reported on the latest study by the French research team led by the renowned epidemiologist Dr. Didier Raoult was able to repeat his findings from a previous study.
This time Dr. Raoult administered hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin to 80 patients and observed improvement in EVERY CASE except for a very sick 86-year-old with an advanced form of coronavirus infection.




This is very promising news once again from Dr. Didier Raoult.

This is wonderful news.
Unfortunately, this doctor’s work helps the the global community and Trump so the the liberal media has either igored, attacked or mocked his research.

What awful people.
Dr. Raoult tweeted his results. Translated: Our two articles published tonight help to demonstrate:1. The effectiveness of our protocol, on 80 patients.2. The relevance of the combination of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin, thanks to research carried out in our P3 containment laboratory.


> Didier Raoult
> 
> *✔*@raoult_didier
> https://twitter.com/raoult_didier/status/1243651596808003587
> ...











> Didier Raoult
> 
> *✔*@raoult_didier
> https://twitter.com/raoult_didier/status/1243646733088968705
> ...


https://twitter.com/raoult_didier/status/1243646733088968705



Better yet Dr. Raoult is a climate skeptic.
Via The Ingraham Angle:

thegatewaypundit.com/2020/03/huge-second-french-study-by-dr-raoult-finds-hydroxychloroquine-and-azithromycin-helped-every-patient-in-study-group-of-80-minus-one-video/


For the naysayers, it has been tested, on it's second run. For the dumasses try chloroquinephosphate (aqyarium cleaner) instead, been tested also by 2 lib idiots.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 29, 2020)

If this doctor was in Nevada or Michigan he would be immediately arrested.


----------



## sparky (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> This is wonderful news.
> Unfortunately, this doctor’s work helps the the global community and Trump so the the liberal media has either igored, attacked or mocked his research.


He's not the first one Shawnee

I forget the Doc's name, but he concluded almost a century ago we as '_host_' can survive alkaline levels a virus can not

Guess who discredited his research....?

~S~


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 29, 2020)

Gov. Sisolak, a Democrap, banned it here in Nevada.
F'in blockhead!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If this doctor was in Nevada or Michigan he would be immediately arrested.



Probably. Same with Canadia, they don't tollerate anything the health ministry doesn't"back"


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

sparky said:


> He's not the first one Shawnee
> 
> I forget the Doc's name, but he concluded almost a century ago we as '_host_' can survive alkaline levels a virus can not
> 
> ...



Seems I read something lately on that alkaline level thing. Interesting, thanks.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Ingraham Angle and the GWP. Yeah..two sources of credible journalistic information that I would look to for both public health and medical advice.
The drug has show PROMISE in treating already infected patients. It has also KILLED several people who tried to self medicate with it.
This is why we have a FDA who approves treatments after months and years of clinical trials, data gathering, and analysis.

Again, facts matter. Science matters.
Could Chloroquine Treat Coronavirus?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 29, 2020)

Gateway Pundit - As in SERIOUSLY!!!???

  

*







*

*Overall, we rate The Gateway Pundit Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, promotion of conspiracies and numerous instances of publishing false (fake) news.*


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Gateway Pundit - As in SERIOUSLY!!!???



That's it, bash the messenger. You can prove it wrong? If you had covid would you try *Hydroxychloroquine*  or just say "gateway pundit? bahhamburg"


----------



## jwoodie (Mar 29, 2020)

This medicine should not be made available to libtard naysayers.  It could destroy them psychologically.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The drug has show PROMISE in treating already infected patients. It has also KILLED several people who tried to self medicate with it.



Pay attention Jack, it's well documented except on the onion and dem underground of course. The two that died took *cloroquine phosphate*, aquarium cleaner, a poison and I'm sure it said do not ingest on the label.

This is *Hydroxychloroquine* , totally different compounds. Phosphate a poison, Hydro one a treatment for malaria.

Keep spreading the libtard disinformation Jack


----------



## DrLove (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Gateway Pundit - As in SERIOUSLY!!!???
> ...



If you'd like to be taken seriously, then post serious links. Gateway Pundit is the worst of the worst.
But here's a little more information on your esteemed "scientist" 




__





						POLITICO Pro
					






					www.eenews.net


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It has also KILLED several people who tried to self medicate with it.



It did no such thing and you know it didn't, so why are you spreading that lie?


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

jwoodie said:


> This medicine should not be made available to libtard naysayers.  It could destroy them psychologically.



I agree it should not be available to them, they are too stupid and need to be eliminated fro the gene pool. They still are hung on the ones took a totally different compound and blame trump and the good hydrocloroquine for their deaths. See Jack above, even though it's blown wide open they did NOT take the malaria drug but too aquarium cleaner. Anything to blame Trump


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

DrLove said:


> If you'd like to be taken seriously, then post serious links. Gateway Pundit is the worst of the worst.
> But here's a little more information on your esteemed "scientist"
> 
> 
> ...



Good link Dr, thank you. Point taken on Gateway but they were not wrong of fake were they. I've seen 50-50 on them


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > It has also KILLED several people who tried to self medicate with it.
> ...



Because "Orange man bad" I have posted the differences between the drug and poison over and over, all over this board, everytime a lib brings up that fake narrative. TDS libs just can't get over Trump winning and he will win again.

Hey, I just found a cure for TDS come to think of it, cloroquine phosphate! aka aquarium cleaner!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > It has also KILLED several people who tried to self medicate with it.
> ...



Honest to all that's holy. I did say self-medicate. I didn't say anyone prescribed it. Do you read? And I'm sorry, it doesn't specify whether the fish were taking it or not.
Trying to point out that it takes years for treatments like this to get approved after a lot of study. It's shown PROMISE.
Man Dies After Taking Chloroquine for Coronavirus


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


699 treated, 100% success:









						Dr. Vladimir Zelenko has now treated 699 coronavirus patients with 100% success using Hydroxychloroquine Sulfate, Zinc and Z-Pak [UPDATES] | Tech News | Startups News
					

April 11 Update: A new research study reveals that COVID-19 attacks hemoglobin in red blood cells, rendering it incapable of transporting oxygen. In the conclusion, researchers found that chloroquine could prevent the virus attacking the hemoglobin in the red blood cells. …




					techstartups.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sure to drive trump haters absolutely nuts


----------



## Obiwan (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > This medicine should not be made available to libtard naysayers.  It could destroy them psychologically.
> ...


I think Trump should just tell them NOT to take cloroquine phosphate (because it WON'T cure the Coronavirus), and the Libs would eliminate themselves within a matter of days....


----------



## Meathead (Mar 29, 2020)

Oddly enough I have 10 capsules of the stuff which was a prescription which had to be specially made by the pharmacy for another condition. I used to have 30 but used 20 until I stopped taking them.

I think I'll throw it away since Trump said it might work.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



One man is not several people.  What he took was also not the pharmaceutical medication.  

So, again, I will ask you, why are you spreading that lie?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...



The two idiots in Arizona that drank fish tank cleaner were or are living proof why some people should have never been born.

So when you spread misinformation like you did it make you look very stupid!


----------



## DrLove (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...



Doesn't change a damn thing when a climate denying "scientist" or Dotard J Drumpf tells me they have a miracle drug. We are months if not YEARS more testing away before we have real proof and an approval on this.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



One man, a hundred.  Feel free to split as many hairs as you'd like.
After Trump Hyped Chloroquine as a Covid-19 Cure, a Man Died Trying to Self-Medicate With a Version of the Chemical Used to Clean Fish Tanks


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Like Taz pointed out it was not many but just two idiot that drank Fish Tank Cleaner which anyone with any form of IQ would know that is the dumbest thing to do!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Yes I read, obviously you can't. First paragraph in your article *you failed to read or comprehend.*

_March 24, 2020 -- An Arizona man has died and his wife is in critical condition after they took *chloroquine phosphate* to treat themselves for the novel coronavirus, the hospital system Banner Health says. _

That's aquarium cleaner Jack. *Hydro*cloroquine is the Malaria drug, they did not take that they took poison. Get your head out of your ass and realize there are different chemical compounds with similar root words. That does NOT mean anything with the word chloroquine as a root is safe. Those 2 were dumbasses.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Like Taz pointed out it was not many but just two idiot that drank Fish Tank Cleaner which anyone with any form of IQ would know that is the dumbest thing to do!



Yeas exactly but libs think cloroquinephosphate and hydrocloroquine are the same thing and orange man bad.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


I dont think the french are trumpists


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Like Taz pointed out it was not many but just two idiot that drank Fish Tank Cleaner which anyone with any form of IQ would know that is the dumbest thing to do!
> ...



Yeah, I know and they can not even spell the damn shit, so you can see a few ( well two of them ) drank Fish Tank Cleaner...

I mean the poster that said it was many has no concept of math seeing two does not equate to many, but alas let all agree Orange Man sent brain waves and told those people to drink Fish Tank Cleaner...


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> One man, a hundred.  Feel free to split as many hairs as you'd like.
> After Trump Hyped Chloroquine as a Covid-19 Cure, a Man Died Trying to Self-Medicate With a Version of the Chemical Used to Clean Fish Tanks



No splitting hairs necessary dumbass, now run along little boy. Your stupidity is being exposed by several in this thread. I won't waste my time responding to your blind stupidity any furthur. They took aquarium cleaner, libs that fuking dumb?


----------



## miketx (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...


Filthy liars never stop!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



One person is not many and the name of the medication and what the idiot drank is spelt differently you blooming idiot!

I swear to gawd some of you make my retarded ass seem like Einstein!

So no one is splitting hair and all you are doing is trolling with misinformation as usual!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > One man, a hundred.  Feel free to split as many hairs as you'd like.
> ...



Feel free. The hyping of this miracle treatment won't change the fact that it's literally months or years away from being approved for widespread use. And it won't miraculously save the presidency or enhance the re-election chances of your savior.
He stood up in front of the nation and talked this up as a treatment. That's why words from leaders matter. And somebody took it to the extreme, and died.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

miketx said:


> Filthy liars never stop!



They can't help it Mike, the following may explain it, complicated with TDS


*Defining a pathological liar *

A pathological liar is someone who lies compulsively. While there appears to be many possible causes for pathological lying, it’s not yet entirely understood why someone would lie this way.

*Some lies seem to be told in order to make the pathological liar appear the hero, or to gain acceptance or sympathy, while there’s seemingly nothing to be gained from other lies.*

Some evidence from 2007Trusted Source suggests that issues affecting the central nervous system may predispose someone to pathological lying.

Compulsive lying is also a known trait of some personality disorders, such as antisocial personality disorder. Trauma or head injuries may also play a role in pathological lying, along with an abnormality in hormone-cortisol ratio.

A 2016 studyTrusted Source of what happens in the brain when you lie found that the more untruths a person tells, the easier and more frequent lying becomes. The results also indicated that self-interest seems to fuel dishonesty.

Though the study didn’t specifically look at pathological lying, it may give some insight into why pathological liars lie as much and as easily as they do.

The following are some of the scientifically recognizedTrusted Source traits and characteristics of pathological liars.

*Their lies seem to have no clear benefit*
While a person might lie to avoid an uncomfortable situation, such as embarrassment or getting in trouble, a pathological liar tells lies or stories that don’t have an objective benefit.

Friends and family can find this especially frustrating because the person lying doesn’t stand to gain anything from their lies.

*The stories they tell are usually dramatic, complicated, and detailed*
Pathological liars are great storytellers. Their lies tend to be very detailed and colorful.

Even though obviously over-the-top, the pathological liar may be very convincing.

*They usually portray themselves as the hero or victim*
Along with being made the hero or victim in their stories, pathological liars tend to tell lies that seem to be geared at gaining admiration, sympathy, or acceptance by others.

*They sometimes seem to believe the lies they tell  **************
A pathological liar tells lies and stories that fall somewhere between conscious lying and delusion. They sometimes believe their own lies.

It’s difficult to know how to deal with a pathological liar who may not always be conscious of their lying. Some do it so often that experts believe they may not know the difference between fact and fiction after some time.

Pathological liars also tend to be natural performers. They’re eloquent and know how to engage with others when speaking. They’re creative and original, and quick thinkers who don’t usually show common signs of lying, such as long pauses or avoidance of eye contact.

When asked questions, they may speak a lot without ever being specific or answering the question.









						Pathological Liar: How to Cope with Someone’s Compulsive Lies
					

While everyone lies, pathological lying is different. Also known as mythomania or pseudologia fantastica, it's the chronic behavior of compulsively or habitually lying. We'll explain how pathological lying is different than other types of lying, the root cause, and how to cope if you know a...




					www.healthline.com


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Look, Jack is still ranting the 2 took aquarium cleaner is Trumps fault. I never realized he was this dumb.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Look, Jack is still ranting the 2 took aquarium cleaner is Trumps fault. I never realized he was this dumb.



Had they done it while Obama was President the blooming idiot would have proclaimed those people were retarded rightwing voters but under Trump watch, well Orange Man Bad and tis New Hitler...


----------



## miketx (Mar 29, 2020)

They don't realize it but they have re-elected Trump.


----------



## miketx (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Fake news liar, it's already approved and has been used to treat people. By the way pal, thanks for helping get Trump re-elected.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



You are literally an idiot!

1. Trump was talking up a medication prescribed by Doctors that are not in Fish Tank Cleaning.

2. You are as dumb as those two idiots that took the Fish Tank Cleaner and why?

Simple, one is not many and the spelling of the ingredient in the cleaning chemical is spelt differently from what is prescribed by doctors.

So if you truly believe those idiots stupidity is Trump fault, well you most likely believe Trump is the reason why you did not know that one death is not many!


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...


Fish tank cleaner.....chloroquine*phosphate*
Treats Malaria..........*hydroxy*chloroquine

Do you notice any difference between the two?


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


No, you don’t really want other links, because then Trump would be right-




__





						French researcher posts successful Covid-19 drug trial
					

A renowned research professor in France has reported successful results from a new treatment for Covid-19, with early tests suggesting it can stop the virus from being contagious in just six days.




					www.connexionfrance.com
				











						BREAKING: New controlled clinical study conducted by doctors in France shows that a combo of Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin (Z-Pak) cures 100% of coronavirus patients within 6 days of treatment (covidtrial.io) | Tech News | Startups News
					

March 27, 2020 Update 9: BREAKING: French researchers just completed new additional study on 80 patients, results show a combination of Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin to be effective in treating COVID-19 patients. The team found that, by administering hydroxychloroquine combined with...




					techstartups.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 29, 2020)

So many lies could be saved if Trump would just say the Malaria drug doesn't work...........They would be praising the drug as the LORD GOD THEIR SAVIOR.........oops......they are mostly atheists.......praising to the Fake Gods of Satin's table for salvation.

Trump just needs to say the opposite of what needs to be done and the Media and the left will go opposite.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

miketx said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



I'm sorry. Who again has approved it? The FDA?, the CDC?...No.
What has happened is that they've given approval to treat patients with life threatening virus symptoms. And the drug has shown PROMISE in treating already infected patients. They're showing flexibility. And that's a good thing.
Not fake news, not a conspiracy. Just truth. No misinformation coming from the Oval Office.
FDA Announces Two Drugs Given ‘Compassionate Use’ Status in Treating COVID-19


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

Has anyone ever taken a Z-pak before?

Why am I asking this?

Simple, in a few articles I read the Malaria Medication that is being used is being given with Z-Pak and if anyone knows about Z-Pak it is a strong ass antibiotic that treat pneumonia and other illnesses.

So here is my point and it I believe the Z-pak mixed with something else could be the answer.

Doctors in France believe it is the Malaria medication but I wonder if a Steroid like Prednisone would also help?

Coronavirus 19 attacks the respiratory system and causes pneumonia which is why you need the Z-Pak and a Steroid like Prednisone is used to treat issues like COPD and combined it has kept my sorry ass alive.

So the answer to me is the Z-Pak mixed with another drug to combat this virus...


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



Of course. But do you think that people who are scared out of their minds about this virus and then hear the president stand up and tout this as preventative when its only shown promise are reading warning labels on fish tank cleaners that might have smililar ingredients? Or maybe thinking that the guy they support thinks this is the way to go...or maybe they don't support him. Sure, they might have been dumb asses. But do you think they would have even given it a second thought if Trump hadn't stood up and said this was a treatment that could fit into a one hour medical procedural?


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


You're going to use that as an excuse and blame it on Trump?  These weren't 8 year olds, right?  They were adults and
nature takes the opportunity to rid the weak links through attrition.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is literally all over the news. 

Also in the news: his methods are being questioned and criticized by other medical scientists. Which doesn't surprise anyone familiar with this man, as he has a reputation for being a crackpot and for doing bad science. 

If this drug has efficacy, it will be demonstrated conclusively in good, controlled tests.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 29, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



I will say what I have said before: If you offered these ghouls a magic wand by which we could return to life before this virus, to when we had a healthy population and a booming economy, almost none of them would take it.

They love the crisis: "never let a crisis go to waste".


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



So you blame Trump for every idiotic thing someone does!

Fish Tank Cleaner has warning label on it and the number for poison control, so commonsense dictates that you shouldn't drink it no matter what, and yet Trump is at fault in your mind!

Also two different names and if they can search what the Kardashians are doing they could have read the warning labels and looked it up on the interweb!

Also learn the damn difference between one death and many!


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...


Really?








						France sanctions use of chloroquine for certain patients with coronavirus - France 24
					






					www.france24.com


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Sure. But again. Even if we set aside Darwinian nature. Do you think it even crosses their minds to do this if the President of the United States doesn't stand up and touts this treatment as a remedy?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Really?


Yes, really. What does your link have to do with what I said? What France is doing is continuing a poorly controlled study.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...





SweetSue92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


lefties have been undermining America for political gain for generations


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


I can’t believe we even have to argue this point.  In a sane world we wouldn’t.  It is only the globalists pushing this insanity.  They want a nanny state and to keep the world in crisis mode so they can push their policies and get them passed.  Then suddenly the crisis would disappear, if they succeed.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...


You push the insane for a cause you think is just.


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Well, I guess if you need others to take responsibility for everything in your life, you could look at it like you do.  
Completely flawed as it is, though.

I, myself, take responsibility for my own actions, lessons are learned often, good and bad.

I'm assuming that YOU have others take responsibility for your actions.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Your argument is beyond stupid when the product they used states not for human consumption and is not the same thing as the Malaria Medication!

You would have an argument if Trump told society to drink poison because it is a cure but he did not and anyone with a damn lick of sense knows the difference between fish tank cleaner and medication prescribed by a damn doctor,  well except you and those two retards!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

depotoo said:


> You push the insane for a cause you think is just.


 Me,personally? Or is your use of second person more the "royal" use?


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


It is called pushing for their power and control over others.  Or maybe he has grown up in an educational system that has taught him only a socialist govt knows best, not self.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...


And someone dying in their bed with nothing to lose shouldn't be allowed to take them........Only if the FDA agrees in Marcos of Queenbury rules............

WHAT DO WE HAVE TO LOSE.........We don't have time for a 2 year study on consensus..........it's game on time........And some around this world are using it already......

Because .....they understand WHAT DO WE HAVE TO LOSE.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



What is amazing to me the people that drank the cleaner could read the chemicals but could not read the warning label or that it was not for human consumption and yet the idiot ( not you )defending their stupidity think what is in the cleaner is the same thing we give for Malaria...

I believe some people should just be aborted for being that damn stupid!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



No one is arguing. These treatments have been greenlighted for use in patients that exhibit the most severe symptoms. So far, the response to the treatments has been largely positive. Again, this is a good thing. But until you have further clinical trials, data gathering, and analysis, you're just triaging. Not crafting a long term solution.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > If this doctor was in Nevada or Michigan he would be immediately arrested.
> ...




What happens in Canada doesn't affect US elections, so the motivation just isn't as great to ban it there


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...


Sounds like a liberal at the bottom of the gene pool anyways......Anyone that dumb.......OH WELL.......we are talking medication via Doctors..........not Fish Products...........Your saying Trump is to blame for someone who is COMPLETE MORON doesn't freaking matter.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> And someone dying in their bed with nothing to lose shouldn't be allowed to take them..


Actually, they may recover without the medicine, while its negative side effects may harm the patient. That's what testing for efficacy is all about. It delineates the benefits and the risks. Until it has been properly tested, we don't know the true benefits and risks. That's the concern with every potential medicine. This isn't a standard being suddenly pulled out to stick a thumb in the eye of right wingers, as depotoo the paranoid, self centered, delusional fool  would have everyone believe.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 29, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Oh c'mon Sue, your contention is that those of us who don't care for Donald Trump wish for this shit is dopey to say the least. My income will be significantly affected because the industries I sell to are significantly affected. It also puts a serious dent in both my business travel and vacation plans.

Give me a magic wand - Give MOST of us a magic wand ... And we would use it in a heartbeat.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Of course, we can apply that to most people. But seriously. You can see for yourself the daily worship of the posts that Trump supporters lay out.
Do do you not think that there are people that don't think that every word that comes out of his mouth is gospel?

And I state..clearly..that I am not a Trump supporter. I have no respect for him. Period.


----------



## miketx (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


The drug Trump said may be effective is not fish tank cleaner, liar.


----------



## miketx (Mar 29, 2020)

DrLove said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Trump keeps trying to get one but you keep sabotaging it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > And someone dying in their bed with nothing to lose shouldn't be allowed to take them..
> ...


And they may have ripped the ventilator from their lungs.......jumped up and started dancing after hearing Disco Music as they were old.......

We don't have time for your BS...........this is now...........Yes they need to study it as they try to save lives right now.........Someone dying doesn't give a damn about your study bro.........And other countries are using it............Not to mention they have been studying this thing for years.....Like the University of Alabama at Birmingham..............Think it was Nebraska also.........

FOR YEARS..............this isn't new....They have been trying this on SARs and MERV in studies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> And they may have ripped the ventilator from their lungs.......jumped up and started dancing after hearing Disco Music as they were old.......


No, they may simply recover, as others have. This is like talking to a child. At least a child would have some grasp of reality, though.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

DrLove said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You arent the only lib in captivity


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 29, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Gateway Pundit - As in SERIOUSLY!!!???


Do you have another source?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 29, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Gateway Pundit - As in SERIOUSLY!!!???
> ...



NO climate denier with a reputation for bad science should be believed about anything. 





__





						POLITICO Pro
					






					www.eenews.net


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 29, 2020)

For libs that don't like how Gateway Pundit tells the truth, here is another source:

*---French expert says second study shows malaria drug helps fight coronavirus---*

---Dr Raoult, whose theory has been taken up by US President Donald Drumpf, said his new study of 80 patients showed that four out of five of those treated with the drug had "favourable" outcomes.---

Read it and weap:









						French expert says second study shows malaria drug helps fight coronavirus - France 24
					

French expert says second study shows malaria drug helps fight coronavirus




					www.france24.com


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> ms. So far, the response to the treatments has been largely positive. Again, this is a good thing. But until you have further clinical trials, data gathering, and analysis, you're j





JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Dude, Trump is not a cult, don't believe everything that you hear from the left.  
You are really making weak arguments for that guy who drank fish tank cleaner.  Trump did not say to go to your pet store
and buy fish tank cleaner.  The guy was just plain stupid, and you're condoning it.


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > And they may have ripped the ventilator from their lungs.......jumped up and started dancing after hearing Disco Music as they were old.......
> ...


Well, possibly, but the percentage of recovery is just staggering, and goes against the percentages that we are seeing without the therapy.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > ms. So far, the response to the treatments has been largely positive. Again, this is a good thing. But until you have further clinical trials, data gathering, and analysis, you're j
> ...



OK. I've given you the whole "leader stands up and makes statement" and people follow it argument...and stipulated that they were dumb asses.
Trump implied it. Why can't you just acknowledge that words from leaders matter?

That's why we have experts. But Trump doesn't listen to them..beyond what it means for his near term re-election chances.


----------



## miketx (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > ms. So far, the response to the treatments has been largely positive. Again, this is a good thing. But until you have further clinical trials, data gathering, and analysis, you're j
> ...


Him and rest of the band of Trump hating liars may not be Trump supporters but they are doing everything in the world they can to get him re-elected. The whole world can see what the vile democrats with their media lap dogs have done, and people all over are showing how upset they are over it. Trump support is growing exponentially. Remember the people in Taiwan holding American flags and Trump signs? While they can't vote, it's spreading here like wildfire. These fools are too stupid to see what they are doing.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...





JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Simple Question:

Do you have it where Trump said the chemical used in fish tank cleaner will cure someone from Coronavirus 19 and that society should go out and drink it while ignoring the warning labels saying it is poisonous to consume and you might die if you ingest too much of the cleaner?

Feel free to show where Donald John Trump said that and when you proclaim that he did because that is what you want to believe is not good enough!

In the end you first started off by saying many have died from his comment on the medication when it was only one person and when it was pointed out that what is used to clean fish tanks is not the same as what doctors give patients you still refuse to admit you are just lying and trolling....

One last thing and if you ignore warning labels and drink poison when no one told you to do it, well then kind sir you are a blooming idiot and deserve to die and those that blame another person for your retarded action are as retarded as you!


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


I think you should just stop with your, "I am not a Trump supporter. I have no respect for him. Period."
There should be no blame going to Trump, people need to take responsibility for their actions....Period.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...


At this point the number of paitents who are revoceing and the reduction of time to heal is monumental.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



That was a qualifier. 
He implied it. Period. One or a hundred. No difference.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > And they may have ripped the ventilator from their lungs.......jumped up and started dancing after hearing Disco Music as they were old.......
> ...


Here is reality.......I'm on my death bed......They say that the Malaria drug may work.....but someone like you says I can't because it needs studies.........I do believe the last thing on this earth I'd like to do is WHOOP YOUR ASS ON MY WAY OUT.

You are BS..........Your glass is always half full.......and it is politically motivated...........

If this works..........then THAT IS GREAT......if NOT .........we try something else.........We don't have time for your NEGATIVE WAVES.


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


You're politicizing it, period.
And no matter how much you stomp your feet, he did not, and I repeat did not imply to drink
fish tank cleaner.

Why do liberals have to twist the actual facts to create their yarn?  And no, Jack, that wasn't a question for you, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> Again, facts matter. Science matters.
> Could Chloroquine Treat Coronavirus?


Fish tank cleaner.....chloroquine*phosphate*
Treats Malaria..........*hydroxy*chloroquine

Do you notice any difference between the two?
[/QUOTE]

Obviously he doesn't he has been told the difference several times in this thread by myself and others. Guess he doesn't realize the malaria drug requires a prescription and the poison aquarium cleaner you can get at a pet store.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Here is the reality. You are on your deathbed. They say that the Malaria drug may work but they need studies. Buuuuuutttt...because the FDA greenlighted treatments using these drugs for those of you that have exhibited the symptoms, you get that cocktail..and it ends up saving your skinny butt. They are heroes and your glass is full.

Unless it is in negative waves and it kills you. In which case, you are a statistic.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Of course. But do you think that people who are scared out of their minds about this virus and then hear the president stand up and tout this as preventative when its only shown promise are reading warning labels on fish tank cleaners that might have smililar ingredients? Or maybe thinking that the guy they support thinks this is the way to go...or maybe they don't support him. Sure, they might have been dumb asses. But do you think they would have even given it a second thought if Trump hadn't stood up and said this was a treatment that could fit into a one hour medical procedural?



Do you take draino instead of a laxitive like ducolax? Both start with a D, why not, huh?


----------



## Obiwan (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


I actually think they were idiots that let the media scare them into taking fish tank cleaner....

And if they didn't vote Democrat before, they sure will now!!!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sure. But again. Even if we set aside Darwinian nature. Do you think it even crosses their minds to do this if the President of the United States doesn't stand up and touts this treatment as a remedy?



He did not tout aquarium cleaner dumbass.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You know the answer.

It is a election year and the opposition need all it ammo it can have to use against Trump this November election. 

Many on the right bring up why didn't Obama take the same actions in 2009?

Simple, it was not an election year, so he knew many would have forgotten any mistakes he had made that you when 2012 swung around.

So as you have posters attempting to claim Trump forced two idiots to ignore warning labels and caused them to drink the cleaner it is all for propaganda to help their political candidate out...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


My first action after them saving my skinny ass then is to kick your skinny ass........see how that works Mr. Negative waves..........Your TDS blinds you.................the drug is working..........Universities have been studying similar situations for over 4 years.....

Up yours bro.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 29, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Well you know how Democrats love Dead Voters voting.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 29, 2020)

jwoodie said:


> This medicine should not be made available to libtard naysayers.  It could destroy them psychologically.





Oh, sure.....easy for you to say!!

I've got a busy week, flipping quarters, now you want me to spend the time digging graves!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...



Dude...it is Twitter posts DIRECTLY FROM THE FRENCH DOCTOR doing the test.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


*That is a LIE*.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


Not misinformation. Deliberate DISINFORMATION.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



Key word...French.."doctor"..who has what authority in the US??


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> Well, possibly, but the percentage of recovery is just staggering


You mean, the percentage claimed by this man in a study with poor methods. That's part of the problem: with possibly poor methods and controls, and no true peer review yet, one cannot say that the medicine is effective. One can't claim that this drug leads to speedier recovery yet. That's what scientists find repugnant about bad science And bad scientists: they confuse the issue and muddy the waters.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Has anyone ever taken a Z-pak before?
> 
> Why am I asking this?
> 
> ...


I thought they WERE using a combination of the Z-pak (azithromycin) and hydroxychloroquine


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Your little scenario is not "new". You are not breaking any new ground and coming up with a big brain teaser. The situation you describe -- and which is familiar to any college student who takes ethics or studies for the medical field -- has been part of the ethical discussion of scientific medicine forever. And , to the surprise of nobody, you come down on the wrong side of it.


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Well, possibly, but the percentage of recovery is just staggering
> ...


I didn't read that it was done with poor methods and controls.  I heard the first group was 19 and the second group was with 80.
You seem to have better information, would you present it?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



I am being as nice as I can be with that individual seeing what I want to write would get deleted quickly and rightfully so because those like that poster are what is wrong with society!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Only to someone who is REALLY, REALLY STUPID, on the level of a lobotomized goldfish on Quaaludes.  It's idiocy on the level of making a martini with lantern fuel instead of vodka because they both say "alcohol" on the container.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever taken a Z-pak before?
> ...



They are to my understanding and I believe seeing this is a respiratory issue Prednisone could also help.


----------



## miketx (Mar 29, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Same ones who do this:


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I am being as nice as I can be with that individual seeing what I want to write would get deleted quickly and rightfully so because those like that poster are what is wrong with society!



He is a poster child for why libel and slander should be felonies, punished by public flogging.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


I expect they're trying damn near everything.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

miketx said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Yeah, I did a thread on that one and I am sure someone will blame Trump for that!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


This is a sample:

After Raoult released his latest findings on the internet over the weekend, Professor Francois Balloux of University College, London, tried to dampen talk that the drug could be a silver bullet.

"No, (this is) not 'huge' I'm afraid," he said on Twitter. 

"This is an observational study (i.e. not controlled) following 80 patients with fairly mild symptoms. The majority of patients recover form #COVID19 infection, with or without #Hchloroquine and #Azithromycin treatment."

Statistician Tim Morris of the university's clinical trials unit was even more scathing.

"If hydroxychloroquine turns out to be useful," he tweeted, "it's a shame that this group will be praised as heroes and prophets instead of held to account for the misinformation and self-promotion they've been churning out at a critical time."
.....

Also, the study has undergone no peer review.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



I am sure they are and hope they are.

Pneumonia is as much fun as reading the retardation from individuals that blame Trump for two people drinking fish tank cleaner, blaming Trump for the one death and then attempt to claim many died by doing that...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever taken a Z-pak before?
> ...


There is a 1400 person study in progress right now in NY....  And its showing significant reductions in infection.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


A professor at a University in London said that?
Not sure that should be used as a source to win a debate.   "Fairly mild symptoms"?  A pretty abstract statement
I know when it's used here that there has been good results, and it wasn't for mild symptoms


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


There is also another set of doctors who did their own study of 350 positive COVID19 paitents who have had a 100% reduction and NO HOSPITALIZATIONS requiring life support.  There is way to much evidnece to support the drug combination for anyone to not use it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> There is a 1400 person study in progress right now in NY.... And its showing significant reductions in infection.


How odd of you to say, since those clinical trials haven't even started yet. Hey Marty, where is your time machine?


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You mean, the percentage claimed by this man in a study with poor methods. That's part of the problem: with possibly poor methods and controls, and no true peer review yet, one cannot say that the medicine is effective. One can't claim that this drug leads to speedier recovery yet. That's what scientists find repugnant about bad science And bad scientists: they confuse the issue and muddy the waters.



If you get covid, promise to not take it. 

Just as there are no atheists in foxholes, you'll beg for it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



The two of you are not afraid some poor reader on this evil board will go and buy fish tank cleaner, ignore the warning signs that say if you drink you might die, and mistake the chemical used in the cleaner for the medication?

How heartless you are and let all remember Orange Man made us do it...

" The Devil Made Me Do It "...

( Yes, I am mocking those blaming Trump )


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> I know when it's used here that there has been good results, and it wasn't for mild symptoms


University of Nebraska is about to release 6 patients who were on ventilators last week who are now COVID 19 free according to blood work.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> A professor at a University in London said that?


Yes, among others. The gist is that the professor is making claims not supported by his not yet peer reviewed study. Your doubt is based on your gut and your political fetishes. The skepticism of this man's study is being explained as based on knowledge of methods of clinical trials. Surely you understand that your gut feelings and political fetishes are not as compelling.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Only to someone who is REALLY, REALLY STUPID, on the level of a lobotomized goldfish on Quaaludes.  It's idiocy on the level of making a martini with lantern fuel instead of vodka because they both say "alcohol" on the container.



Jack doesn't get it.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Also, the study has undergone no peer review.


So effin what?  That would just give liberal professors at colleges that do medical research a chance to shoot it down.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > There is a 1400 person study in progress right now in NY.... And its showing significant reductions in infection.
> ...


BWHAAAAAAAAA you retard.. IT started on TUESDAY OF LAST WEEK.....  Moron

We are 5 days in and preliminary reports show significant reductions in COVID 19 infections and no deaths and just one needing a ventilator (life support) for just one day. NIH has yet to publish the early findings.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> If you get covid, promise to not take it.


Sorry weirdo, in what the rest of us call "reality", that won't be an option, as a doctor is not almost certainly not going to prescribe it without good evidence of its efficacy. 

Doctors aren't running around trying to protect the ego of a failed leader. They are trying to do what is best for patients, with a scientific approach to medicine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> BWHAAAAAAAAA you retard.. IT started on TUESDAY OF LAST WEEK


False. The trials may begin as early as this week. 









						Clinical trials may begin next week in New York for coronavirus treatments: Health official
					

Gov. Cuomo announced this week that he was eager to get the trials started.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > BWHAAAAAAAAA you retard.. IT started on TUESDAY OF LAST WEEK
> ...


This is the second trial....  LOL


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > A professor at a University in London said that?
> ...


With people dying, because there hasn't been a year of clinical study to prove or disprove according to the FDA guidelines.
And, there are a couple of tried and true medications that when combined seem to be working well to combat this virus.  That seems
to be a good thing until they come up with another medication after a year, or year and a half.
I would say leave it up to the patient for the option.
You say....sounds like....let em die until a medication passes the FDA regulations.  Got it 
I do pray that you, or your family does not come down with the virus, you wouldn't allow for any options.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna hafta do better than Gateway Pundit, Son.  As far as I know they have never posted an accurate story, and don't even know the definition of the words "journalistic integrity".


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If this doctor was in Nevada or Michigan he would be immediately arrested.


Don't be stupider than you have to be.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> This is the second trial...


Of 1400, as you stated? No it isn't. Face it, you completely made something up and got called on it.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry weirdo, in what the rest of us call "reality", that won't be an option, as a doctor is not almost certainly not going to prescribe it without good evidence of its efficacy.
> 
> Doctors aren't running around trying to protect the ego of a failed leader. They are trying to do what is best for patients, with a scientific approach to medicine.



It's in use, appears it is prescribed wierdo. If a doc says use this on this patient, that's an RX.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> With people dying,


As is always the case with deadly diseases, and the study of potential medicines to treat them. Yet the practice of scientific medicine holds the line against bad science and false and unsupported claims. If limited resources, including time, are misappropriated to something not shown to be effective medicine, this can come at a great cost. 

Again, you guys are throwing about these ideas with childlike wonder and proud ignorance. These are ideas that have been part of the discussion of scientific medicine since the beginning of scientific medicine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> It's in use, appears it is prescribed wierdo.


Not widespread use, no it isn't. That is literally the point of studying its efficacy against covid-19. No, your doctor almost certainly would not prescribe it. That's a fact, throw all the tantrums you like.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Gonna hafta do better than Gateway Pundit, Son.  As far as I know they have never posted an accurate story, and don't even know the definition of the words "journalistic integrity".



Read the entire thread, there are more links that would be more credible to the likes of you, son. DR Love posted a good one first page.


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > With people dying,
> ...


Yeah, whatever, dude.  I stand behind my post.
No matter what you say....the two drugs are showing promising results even over here.
What is, is.  That's the bottom line, and your holier than thou attitude is amusing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> Yeah, whatever, dude. I stand behind my post.


So what? You are an uneducated slob operating from gut feelings. I am also an uneducated slob deferring to the career scientists. You go ahead and stand by your emotional , uninformed rants, and I will continue to defer to the career scientists.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


I have seen Trump tout hydroxychloroquine,  but I have not seen him tout fish tank cleaner.  Do you have a link to where he touts fish tank cleaner?


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Are you saying that response to fish tank cleaner treatments are positive, or treatments of what Trump was touting are positive?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna hafta do better than Gateway Pundit, Son.  As far as I know they have never posted an accurate story, and don't even know the definition of the words "journalistic integrity".
> ...


I'm not going through 150 posts.

The OP should have done better.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Do you have a link to where Trump states or implies that people should ingest fish tank cleaner?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 29, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Well can't they both be positive?

Those that make Fish Tank Cleaner Martini's are curing retardation by killing themselves while the medicine for malaria is a possible cure for Coronavirus...


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...











						Dr. Vladimir Zelenko has now treated 699 coronavirus patients with 100% success using Hydroxychloroquine Sulfate, Zinc and Z-Pak [UPDATES] | Tech News | Startups News
					

April 11 Update: A new research study reveals that COVID-19 attacks hemoglobin in red blood cells, rendering it incapable of transporting oxygen. In the conclusion, researchers found that chloroquine could prevent the virus attacking the hemoglobin in the red blood cells. …




					techstartups.com


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Here you go son, curteousy dr love.   PANDEMIC: Trump pins coronavirus hope on a climate skeptic

Done better? Can't disprove the first link can you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


Clinical trials will sort this out.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


So the "scientist" is a climate denying creationist nut-ball?

Why did you think this was going to help your case?


----------



## colfax_m (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If his mortality is 1/80, or about 1.2%, how much of that is an improvement, really? Isn’t the mortality rate of COVID between 1-2%?


----------



## colfax_m (Mar 29, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If this doctor was in Nevada or Michigan he would be immediately arrested.


That would be a lie.


----------



## colfax_m (Mar 29, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...


Guy sounds like a quack. There’s a reason he’s reporting it in Techstartups.com and not a medical journal.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...


That's the problem with anecdotal evidence and uncontrolled trials: you can't really put any stock in the conclusions.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Oh lordy..you just go on propping up your lord and savior. Don't let me interfere with your deflection.


----------



## colfax_m (Mar 29, 2020)

sparky said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > This is wonderful news.
> ...


Bunk. People have been claiming alkalinization cures everything for decades. It’s bogus.


----------



## colfax_m (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



It’s a good start and reason to keep investigating but not conclusive.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


So no link to where Trump states or implies that people should ingest fish tank cleaner?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Deflect, Misdirect, Misinformation.. So how many times you Trump supporters gonna say that he didn't stand up and say this was a cure/treatment?


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Your next post won't have the link to where Trump states or implies that people should ingest fish tank cleaner either.  You will NEVER be providing any such link, and we all know why.


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Fish tank cleaner?  No he did not.  You are a liar if you're saying he did.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...


Dude...they posted the Twitter posts made BY THE DOCTOR IN QUESTION.  I understand that you have nothing...but that is just pathetic.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Pivot..pivot..just keep pivoting. He implied it. i don't care if they ingested themselves with the water in the fish tank. LOL. He implied it. DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna hafta do better than Gateway Pundit, Son.  As far as I know they have never posted an accurate story, and don't even know the definition of the words "journalistic integrity".
> ...


He does not care.  He is covering his ears and screaming, "LA-LA-LA-LA-LA! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!"


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


No he did not.  You are a bald face liar if you're saying he did.

You're dancing on this one and seem to be out of step with reality, dude


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Weak deflection, even by your standards. 2/10 at best.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Dude...just stop.  You posted something stupid, you got called on it.  Stop doubling down on stupid.  You are NOT this pathetic.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 29, 2020)

Meister said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Then school me. Tell me why the leader of the free world's words don't matter here? Did he say that the drug was a prevent?..or not??
No dancing necessary.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


OK then I'll settle for a link to where he implied anybody should ingest fish tank cleaner.  Link?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Never.  Not even one time.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


 Please provide a quote of the word you are talking about.  What did he say?  Quote with link please....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Could you guys  take this argument to another thread?


----------



## skye (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...




Exactly right! ^^^

Those two who drunk the fish tank, must have been drugged , inebriated, lobotomized, or simply two morons to the nth degree!

Of course there is always the possibility that they were DemonRats.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


 You are dancing.  Show me where Trump stated that he believes that fish tank cleaner is the answer to the virus.
You can't, so now you have to dance your way through this thread


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


Twitter posts?

Try to be serious here


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Aww, you made a friend.

How nice.

You kids play nice now, ya hear?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


Lol.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Twitter posts?
> 
> Try to be serious here



Deflection...weak, 1.5/10 at best.  Keep flailing.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Deflect, Misdirect, Misinformation.. So how many times you Trump supporters gonna say that he didn't stand up and say this was a cure/treatment?



All of us cause you lie and have no link he said that.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Could you guys  take this argument to another thread?



My thread, they can continue.

Jack told a bald face lie and won't own up to it. Had no link cause there is none.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Twitter posts?
> ...


Already reusing comebacks?

Lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> My thread, they can continue.


*Was


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Could you guys  take this argument to another thread?
> ...


Great thread.  There will NEVER be any such link, I just like to push those types around a little.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 29, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



There is no splitting hairs here. One is quite a different figure than several and nobody with an IQ over 50 would think drinking fish cleaner would be acceptable treatment. I heard a report yesterday of several people in Iran dying because they thought drinking bleach would cure them of coronavirus. Does that mean it’s Clorox’s fault? Don’t be such an ass clown.

And by the way, the CEO of Novartis is now recommending hydroxychloroquine also









						Novartis CEO: Malaria drug is biggest hope against coronavirus - SonntagsZeitung — Reuters
					

Novartis Chief Executive Vas Narasimhan said his Sandoz generics unit's malaria, lupus and arthritis drug hydroxychloroquine is the company's biggest hope against the coronavirus, Swiss newspaper SonntagsZeitung reported on Sunday.




					apple.news


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 29, 2020)

So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.









						Novartis CEO: Malaria drug is biggest hope against coronavirus - SonntagsZeitung — Reuters
					

Novartis Chief Executive Vas Narasimhan said his Sandoz generics unit's malaria, lupus and arthritis drug hydroxychloroquine is the company's biggest hope against the coronavirus, Swiss newspaper SonntagsZeitung reported on Sunday.




					apple.news


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 29, 2020)

It is beyond me how the left can keep trying to discredit this drug because of TDS......More and more are saying it is working........To be honest it's like they DON'T WANT IT TO WORK.....

Insane World we live in.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 29, 2020)

China’s National Health Commission published a list of recommended treatments, including injections that contain bear bile powder


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



It's been S.O.P in other countries for years. Might can get it over-the-counter in Mexico.

In b4 somebody makes a run for the border!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, whatever, dude. I stand behind my post.
> ...


BS..........they have been studying these drugs on SARs and Merv for Freaking years...........that's why they knew it might work in the first place.

Got news for you ........the people doing these studies TEACH STUDENTS TO BE DOCTORS....

Must suck to be you as you throw a damned tantrum anyone says these drugs look promising.............You are part of the problem.....and the MEDICAL PEOPLE DON'T NEED YOUR PERMISSION.

Oh well........YOU LOSE.


----------



## okfine (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read "hope" and "could" and "if"
What more, at this point, can they say.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should we just skip the clinical trials, then?  Some doctors are trying it anyway, aren't they, if there is nothing else working?


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 29, 2020)

They're using it here. Too early to have facts and numbers but I have 3 boxes. I don't go anywhere so the odds are I can't get it. Never say never.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 29, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Bah! I just closed the link, but they're doing clinical studies in NO.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Mar 29, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> ...



I think we have our first openly admitted trial going on in Manitoba (I think that was the premier anyways), apparently starting with a few patients next week.

I've also been told on another site that it is basically being used in Ontario in extreme cases, but rather quietly.  I don't know if this is true or not, but clearly when someone has no other hope, it's worth trying.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 29, 2020)

If this virus  is a bad as libbies have been selling then we should take this hydroxy or bear dung powder or whatever because we are all going to suffer anyway.


----------



## okfine (Mar 29, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> ...


I hope not.
"In April 1955 more than 200 000 children in five Western and mid-Western USA states received a polio vaccine in which the process of inactivating the live virus proved to be defective. Within days there were reports of paralysis and within a month the first mass vaccination programme against polio had to be abandoned. Subsequent investigations revealed that the vaccine, manufactured by the California-based family firm of Cutter Laboratories, had caused 40 000 cases of polio, leaving 200 children with varying degrees of paralysis and killing 10."









						The Cutter Incident: How America's First Polio Vaccine Led to a Growing Vaccine Crisis
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 29, 2020)

okfine said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> ...


That's all they CAN say. The can also say it's generally safe if it works for Kung Flu or not, it wont hurt to give it a whirl. I't not 100% on Malaria either but many folks used it as a pre-strike against it on Amazon trips.Far better than those who didn't


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 29, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> If this virus  is a bad as libbies have been selling then we should take this hydroxy or bear dung powder or whatever because we are all going to suffer anyway.



I just added that bear bile headline as relevant reading. Wasn't worth a new thread.


----------



## okfine (Mar 29, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Trial on. Otherwise it would be irresponsible not to thoroughly test. I know some can be impatient, but being safe is my concern. Overwhelming positive results will convince me as I have always been skeptical and never an early adopter.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> .they have been studying these drugs on SARs and Merv for Freaking years...........that's why they knew it might work in the first place.


Yes, but that is not evidence that it DOES work. They have tested it on many viruses on which it does not work. Everyone knows there is good reason to run clinical trials, that's not in dispute. So, wait for them.  See how simple?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 29, 2020)

Hopefully this turns out to work as well as these early reports indicate.  It helps that it's a drug that's been produced for a long time for other purposes, so there are not only some stockpiles available, but companies that make it should be able to produce more of it relatively quickly, or so I would think.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> It is beyond me how the left can keep trying to discredit this drug because of TDS......More and more are saying it is working........To be honest it's like they DON'T WANT IT TO WORK.....
> 
> Insane World we live in.



Imagine, leftists refusing drug that Trump referred to based on French study.

Are they gonna refuse checks from stimulus signed by Trump too?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake News. I believe the likes of Don Lemon and posters like Golfing TDS Gator over this guy.....


----------



## theHawk (Mar 29, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> It is beyond me how the left can keep trying to discredit this drug because of TDS......More and more are saying it is working........To be honest it's like they DON'T WANT IT TO WORK.....
> 
> Insane World we live in.


Yea, they act like he created it himself.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 29, 2020)

Libs want to see a death toll high enough that they can blame Trump.   If this Hydroxychloroquine drug reduces the number killed, it really ruins their case to elect Sleepy Joe.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do they make the drug?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 29, 2020)

theHawk said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > It is beyond me how the left can keep trying to discredit this drug because of TDS......More and more are saying it is working........To be honest it's like they DON'T WANT IT TO WORK.....
> ...



Well, we do have people on this very forum calling it the "Trump Cure"


----------



## okfine (Mar 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > It is beyond me how the left can keep trying to discredit this drug because of TDS......More and more are saying it is working........To be honest it's like they DON'T WANT IT TO WORK.....
> ...


Hope they shrink that horrendous signature if it gets on the checks at all.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 29, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> ...



BTW, yes they do.   And that's makes them very well  acquainted with the medicine's capabilities.   If others agree, they are ready, able and willing to ramp up production.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is the CEO of a company that makes it.  What did you expect the CEO to say?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

okfine said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I was referring to Trump's signature on stimulus bill.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 29, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> ...


Amazing how you simply ignored the first part of the post.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Oh, I read it.  I just went back and read it again.  I just hope there is more to go on by the time I might have to depend on it than Doctors and CEO's who stand to make a profit from it.  I do not have Covid-19.  I will wait for something more tangible and reliable than Drug manufacturers endorsements of their own product as the most promising that the company makes to treat this new disease, unless *my* doctor is the one prescribing it.  I do not *ever* trust drug manufacturers to look out for the public good over their own profits. Did you ever hear of the Oxycontin law suits, where a drug company went out of way to addict people to their product, just for the sake of profits. Heck, Rush Limbaugh learned the hard way, so bad he was shopping doctors in multiple states to feed his habit and the manufacturer was smiling all the way to the bank.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 30, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Should we just skip the clinical trials, then?  Some doctors are trying it anyway, aren't they, if there is nothing else working?


Other drugs show some promise.  Multiple drugs are being tested.
*---Treatments for COVID-19: Drugs being tested against the coronavirus---*








						Treatments for COVID-19: Drugs being tested against the coronavirus
					

Here, we take a look at several of the treatments that doctors hope will help fight COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 30, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it that surprising that a drug manufacturer would be pleased that one of the drugs they already make is released for other uses without any further testing required? Nobody even knows if it works, but they do know they can make a fortune from it.  What a surprise.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2020)

I hope that the hydroxychloroquine works.  I did, unfortunately, just see that another small study showed it having no effect on the COVID-19 virus. Hydroxychloroquine Is Ineffective In Treatment Of Patients Hospitalized With Covid-19, According To Small Controlled Trial From Shanghai

All of the trials done so far seem to be very small-scale.  I don't think anyone here can really say with much certainty that it will end up being effective.  However, considering it has been used for treating other conditions long before now, meaning there is already a good knowledge base regarding the side-effects, I have no problem with it being used as a treatment right now.  I think it's probably best to limit it to severe cases until more research is done, but why not use a relatively safe treatment that might not work, as opposed to no real treatment at all?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2020)

While I agree that the CEO of a company that makes the drug isn't the best indicator of its efficacy, the article states that the company is willing to donate 130 million doses and is supporting clinical trials.  That at least doesn't sound like they are going to completely milk the possible profits from this.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 30, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> While I agree that the CEO of a company that makes the drug isn't the best indicator of its efficacy, the article states that the company is willing to donate 130 million doses and is supporting clinical trials.  That at least doesn't sound like they are going to completely milk the possible profits from this.



I wonder how much tax write off they get for 130 million doses.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 30, 2020)

As President Trump and others have indicated weeks ago, there is a cure.  Tiny Tony Fauci needs to be fired ASAP and governors who opposed the cure need to be removed from office ASAP!

Even from a Fake News source!









						Gap, Kohl's, Macy's to furlough workers due to coronavirus downturn
					

A pandemic of the novel coronavirus has claimed the lives of more than 36,900 people across the globe.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Leftists are gonna swoop in here and say no, no, no it's not reliable, hasn't been tested, etc. In reality they don't WANT a cure and we all know it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 30, 2020)

We need more practical application before declaring victory

but based on reports it looks promising

much to the horror of libs


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 30, 2020)

Snouter said:


> As President Trump and others have indicated weeks ago, there is a cure.  Tiny Tony Fauci needs to be fired ASAP and governors who opposed the cure need to be removed from office ASAP!
> 
> Even from a Fake News source!
> 
> ...


IT WILL MUTATE THEN


----------



## okfine (Mar 30, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > As President Trump and others have indicated weeks ago, there is a cure.  Tiny Tony Fauci needs to be fired ASAP and governors who opposed the cure need to be removed from office ASAP!
> ...


Are you referring that the virus is smart?


----------



## okfine (Mar 30, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> Leftists are gonna swoop in here and say no, no, no it's not reliable, hasn't been tested, etc. In reality they don't WANT a cure and we all know it.


Just turn that around. If it did turn out to be "yes" it's not reliable, would it be a left vs. right issue any longer?


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 30, 2020)

Nobody said it was a cure, dumb ass.


----------



## okfine (Mar 30, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Nobody said it was a cure, dumb ass.


I did notice that Big Pharma said they would donate IF and MAYBE it COULD. Now does that sound reassuring?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2020)

okfine said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody said it was a cure, dumb ass.
> ...



Well ya know, everybody being poor will affect their bottom line.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Of course they are, this will be a gold mine for them


----------



## sparky (Mar 30, 2020)

sparky said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > This is wonderful news.
> ...


finally found him>>>









						NO DISEASE CAN EXIST IN AN ALKALINE ENVIRONMENT
					

Dr. Otto Warburg was born in 1883 in Freiburg, Germany. He studied under Emil Fischer in Berlin, until receiving a Doctorate in Chemistry in 1906. By the age of twenty-eight, he also received a Doctorate in Medicine. He spent a significant portion of his life studying oxygen consumption and...




					naturalfoodpantry.ca
				




*“No disease, including cancer, can exist in an alkaline environment.”*
*-Dr. Otto Warburg*


~S~


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > .they have been studying these drugs on SARs and Merv for Freaking years...........that's why they knew it might work in the first place.
> ...



These people don't really want these drugs to work. Let's just be honest


----------



## Meathead (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


There is no patent on Quinine. If it works, thank God and those who produce it. If you don't like it, don't take it.

Prove Darwin right.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 30, 2020)

okfine said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


ROFLMFAO 

YES THEY ARE SMART

Life finds a way....right

When it can not bind to a host changes take place so it can

Look up antigenic shift and drift, what a pathogen mutation is, evolutionary strains
and how vaccines are made and how vaccines cause antigenic variants of pathogens 

Did you know vaccines are extracted from the embryos of chicken eggs?


----------



## sparky (Mar 30, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


well we can't have the worlds ills cured by alkaline water Sue....

~S~


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 30, 2020)

Snouter said:


> As President Trump and others have indicated weeks ago, there is a cure.  Tiny Tony Fauci needs to be fired ASAP and governors who opposed the cure need to be removed from office ASAP!
> 
> Even from a Fake News source!
> 
> ...



Did you read the linked article and watch the video? 

The piece made no claims about the effectiveness of the drugs at all. It was a filler piece that didn't even offer new reporting outside of updated case numbers. 

The president now says that if we prevent 2.2 million deaths, we've succeeded. Did you see that? The new WINNER is a couple hundred thousand deaths.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 30, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> The piece made no claims about the effectiveness of the drugs at all. It was a filler piece that didn't even offer new reporting outside of updated case numbers.



Aren't you the delusional idiot that insisted Russia hacked the US electoral system to elect President Trump in a landslide victory.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 30, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> IT WILL MUTATE THEN



Mutations of viruses mean the virus is dying and less dangerous.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 30, 2020)

Snouter said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > The piece made no claims about the effectiveness of the drugs at all. It was a filler piece that didn't even offer new reporting outside of updated case numbers.
> ...



No. 

Why are you changing the subject? Feeling stupid?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



I have no need to take it, so I will not


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 30, 2020)

That was dumb.
Next time a genius drinks fish cleaner, the doc will be blamed for their death.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 30, 2020)

Okay, LoneLaugher you TDS individual that needs psychiatric care...newsflash...the Malaria drug cures the Chinese Kung Flu.  Here a Jewish American indicates the cure rate is 100%!









						UPDATE: Dr. Zelenko Has Now Treated 699 Coronavirus Patients with 100% SUCCESS RATE -- Using Hydroxychloroquine, Zinc and Z-Pak
					

Last weekend Dr. Vladimir Zelenko from New York state announced he found a treatment against the coronavirus with a 100% success rate on 350 patients. Dr. Zelenko joined Sean Hannity earlier on his radio program to discuss the results from his test. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h9UXkDaI5A...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 30, 2020)

He defines success as "not to die" Damn, you'll fall for anything, won't you?


----------



## Snouter (Mar 30, 2020)

The anti-Malaria drug is a right to live you idiot.  Your democrat governors wanted to ban it!  You mental case TDS douchebag!


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 30, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > As President Trump and others have indicated weeks ago, there is a cure.  Tiny Tony Fauci needs to be fired ASAP and governors who opposed the cure need to be removed from office ASAP!
> ...


it will most likely mutate anyway.
The flu virus is mutating constantly which is why there is a new flu shot every year and that is based on last year's flu virus but it still offers some protection because the viruses are similar enough


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 30, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> He defines success as "not to die" Damn, you'll fall for anything, won't you?



Isn't that the definition of successful treatment?

And this is a treatment not a cure


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Snouter said:


> As President Trump and others have indicated weeks ago, there is a cure.  Tiny Tony Fauci needs to be fired ASAP and governors who opposed the cure need to be removed from office ASAP!
> 
> Even from a Fake News source!
> 
> ...



it is not a cure dumbfuck, it treats the symptoms...it does not cure


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > As President Trump and others have indicated weeks ago, there is a cure.  Tiny Tony Fauci needs to be fired ASAP and governors who opposed the cure need to be removed from office ASAP!
> ...


If it works as it seems to have in those small trials what it does is lower the viral load more quickly thereby lessening duration of the symptoms


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




What's wrong with someone making money?   This is America, the land of plenty.

Compare and contrast with lib governors who state they are concerned about the supply of this drug instead of ramping up production.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 30, 2020)

Snouter said:


> Okay, LoneLaugher you TDS individual that needs psychiatric care...newsflash...the Malaria drug cures the Chinese Kung Flu.  Here a Jewish American indicates the cure rate is 100%!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you telling me that a cure for COVID-19 has been found?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 30, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, LoneLaugher you TDS individual that needs psychiatric care...newsflash...the Malaria drug cures the Chinese Kung Flu.  Here a Jewish American indicates the cure rate is 100%!
> ...


It's not a cure it's a treatment


----------



## Meathead (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no need to take it, so I will not


You might. Be a man about it and don't if you do. You can really screw 'em on their profits. That'll show 'em!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 30, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...



I responded to the man claiming a 100% cure rate. Does he need your help?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 30, 2020)

Us Democrats would like it over asap, as we have an election to think about.









						How Trump’s war on the coronavirus could win him re-election
					

It was a miserable time to make a re-election bid. When Abraham Lincoln sought his second presidential term in 1864, he was overseeing a bloody war, a bitterly divided nation, and a party that want…




					nypost.com


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



There is nothing wrong with someone making money, I rather enjoy it myself.    But it does raise questions about the motive of the CEO making the statement.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > I have no need to take it, so I will not
> ...



I will take what the doctor thinks is best, I could not careless what politicians say about it 

you are an odd little man


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't hear much talk from the "anti-vaxxers" anymore.....

By the way, Dems don't control the FDA.....


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 30, 2020)

Snouter said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IT WILL MUTATE THEN
> ...


That is not true

*Genetic mutation*



How antigenic shift, or reassortment, can result in novel and highly pathogenic strains of human flu
Viruses undergo genetic change by several mechanisms. These include a process called antigenic drift where individual bases in the DNA or RNA mutate to other bases. Most of these point mutations are "silent"—they do not change the protein that the gene encodes—but others can confer evolutionary advantages such as resistance to antiviral drugs.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 30, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


Mutating naturally(antigenic drift)and manipulated mutation(antigenic shift)are two different things


----------



## wamose (Mar 30, 2020)

Trumpy's initial assessment was exactly right. Use the drug. I haven't heard anyone say the drug hurt them or they had a setback in their recovery. WTF? Are certain drug companies fighting this? Are certain politicians fighting this?  It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 30, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


So you think someone is going keep manipulating the coronavirus?

I think you can still order tin foil hats from Amazon


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 30, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


I'm not even going to bother with your idiocy


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 30, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> That was dumb.
> Next time a genius drinks fish cleaner, the doc will be blamed for their death.



Nobody was instructed or advised to drink fish cleaner.


----------



## debbiedowner (Mar 30, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FDA gave emergency approval to use.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 30, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > That was dumb.
> ...


Lol duh


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 30, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Funny right?

Even funnier that NBC implied that Trump is responsible...


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 30, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yes, them blaming Trump was the innuendo


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 30, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



How stupid you have to be to think this is the medicine?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2020)

okfine said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



The drugs in question have been used on people for decades safely for other purposes. The situation above is not comparable, as that was a new vaccine.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> ...



Considering it's been made by generic manufacturers for decades, no one is going to make a killing off of making this. Any manufacturer who made it for malarial treatment can make it for COVID-19 treatment, and that is a lot of manufacturers probably.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 30, 2020)

Why is this not a top story on media outlets?  Could it be all good news is being intentionally suppressed?

One ponders.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 30, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Lol right?
To be fair, they had to put warnings on draino for a reason..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 30, 2020)

okfine said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


More NEGATIVE WAVES.............while that sucks...............

We went to the moon but lost people blowing up trying........we got there......unless you are one of those Conspiracy nuts.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 30, 2020)

Snouter said:


> As President Trump and others have indicated weeks ago, there is a cure.  Tiny Tony Fauci needs to be fired ASAP and governors who opposed the cure need to be removed from office ASAP!
> 
> Even from a Fake News source!
> 
> ...



It is not a cure, so anyone claiming it is will be lying.

It is used in a cocktail with antibiotics like Z-pak to help combat the virus while a vaccine is worked on.

So let cut the nonsense at telling someone that the Malaria Medication is a cure or you will get more idiots thinking that they drink Fish Tank Cleaner Martini's will also cure them...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 30, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Us Democrats would like it over asap, as we have an election to think about.



Oh.  Well, you can forget about that.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 30, 2020)

Snouter said:


> The anti-Malaria drug is a right to live you idiot.  Your democrat governors wanted to ban it!  You mental case TDS douchebag!


As promised the governors of Michigan and Nevada will arrest any doctor prescribing these meds and any pharmacist filling those prescriptions.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 30, 2020)

Who is leading the race to develop the coronavirus vaccine?
					

Though regulatory processes and bureaucratic barriers are likely to be expedited, including the acceleration of clinical trials in humans, the world will need to be patient.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 30, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Nobody said it was a cure, dumb ass.


I dont know how to define “cure” in this case

But if it helps a patient survive who otherwise would have died its a very big deal

we’ll know more in a few weeks


----------



## okfine (Mar 30, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Not many on that trip to the moon, so your analogy there is moot. Not a conspiracy loon. Just concerned that any time someone thinks they "may" have "it" I am not jumping up and down saying... the cure is here.


----------



## okfine (Mar 30, 2020)

martybegan said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I responded to "should the trials be skipped?" and I say no. It is irresponsible and unethical.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2020)

okfine said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...



Full trials can take up to 4 or 5 years before a drug is approved for use. 

If there is a chance this drug can mitigate spread and symptoms, it is irresponsible and unethical NOT to use it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 30, 2020)

Democrats aren't  just going to roll over and accept a successful treatment.  They will discredit it and arrest doctors using it.  If it gets successful enough there will be the sudden deaths of those treated and cured.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 30, 2020)

okfine said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...


And neither are the doctors giving it to patients............These drugs are experimental and are being tested on people who have nothing else to lose............in most cases.......others are on HEALTHY PATIENTS that would beat the virus anyway,


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



The drugs are not experimental, their use in this specific case is experimental. These drugs have been tested and approved for human use in other treatments. They are so old they have long since lost patent status, and are generic formulations.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 30, 2020)

martybegan said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...


The drugs aren't .........the using on covid 19 are experimental.......as this didn't exist before.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



But we already know how the drug interacts with people, the side effects, and other information on how it interacts with humans, both sick and healthy.


----------



## wamose (Mar 30, 2020)

OK, so they want to do more clinical tests where they compare groups who use hydroxychloroquine against those who don't. Why not let the people decide what treatment they get and do the study. There's no sense wasting time. And this drug isn't anything like that polio drug analogy someone was making on here earlier. This drug has already been safely used for decades.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 30, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So added to the list of other doctors around the world who are vouching for this treatment, now we have the CEO of a major pharmaceutical company.
> ...



Is that why the FDA gave approval last night to start using it as treatment?


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 30, 2020)

The media and blue state leaders keep saying there is no proven treatment yet this medication keeps proving them wrong....wake up!!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 30, 2020)

martybegan said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Very True....I've never said otherwise.........only mentioned taking some version of it a long time ago.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 30, 2020)

White 6 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



Doctors want patients to get better so they can go back to being general doctors and not curing a pandemic. Your statement is illogical.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


No.  It has been used for other things, and if used correctly, probably will not cause harm.  It can give hope, if nothing else.  So far, science has proved nothing else.  Better buy you some stock this morning.  They welcome your money.  There is no doubt about that, at all.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


My statement were completely logical.  You are a victim of drug company commercials one day and law firm commercials the next.  I place more confidence in my doctors, than your drug companies, that's all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 30, 2020)

White 6 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



How does it not benefit the doctors not to find a cure? The drug is already out treating lupus patients?


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Nobody said it benefited doctors not to find a cure.  what are you babbling about, Zog?


----------



## okfine (Mar 30, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


You see it as I did with the Pharma CEO's. They are all in line with a vaccine that they manufacture. Not the designer of it, because they don't have anything else. Just a little while ago, the woman who is under the trial? Dr. Fauci announced that she will be "watched" for a year, which is around 1/5 of the normal of up to 5 years.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 30, 2020)

Snouter said:


> As President Trump and others have indicated weeks ago, there is a cure.  Tiny Tony Fauci needs to be fired ASAP and governors who opposed the cure need to be removed from office ASAP!
> 
> Even from a Fake News source!
> 
> ...



They did not approve the drug. They approved emergency use. It is still untested as a coronavirus treatment. Theree is no cure you lying ass.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 30, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> Leftists are gonna swoop in here and say no, no, no it's not reliable, hasn't been tested, etc. In reality they don't WANT a cure and we all know it.



That would be 6the truth.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 30, 2020)

White 6 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


I am saying enough politicking. If this works we should use it, regardless who it benefits because it mostly benefits the patients.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Clinical trials will sort this out.



*FDA Makes Emergency Authorization To Use Old Malaria Drug Touted By Trump To Treat Coronavirus*


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


For a word with only 2 letters, "if" is a mighty big word.  I hope it works, just not putting undue confidence.  Bought that stock yet, or did you already own some?


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 30, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Aww, you made a friend.
> 
> How nice.
> 
> You kids play nice now, ya hear?



Well that fixes that then. You're not invited to my birthday party either. pfffffffftttttttttttt


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 30, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Great thread.  There will NEVER be any such link, I just like to push those types around a little.



I don't under stand how Jack can be so thickheaded. He's not dumb. Many have showed him there are 2 different compounds and cloroquinephosphate (fish tank stuff) is not what Trump touted. One of these people can never admit they are wrong? Never can say sorry to anyone?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 30, 2020)

White 6 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Neither. My parents are older so I would like a cure and a vaccine. Not worried about profits. So far the info. says it does. Need more tests but there is hope.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Understand and agree.  More power to ya, man.  Wish mine were still around.  All the best to you and yours.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > It is beyond me how the left can keep trying to discredit this drug because of TDS......More and more are saying it is working........To be honest it's like they DON'T WANT IT TO WORK.....
> ...


No one is refusing it.  Let's hope it is an effective treatment.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Not just under the "compassionate" regs that the patient is in dire straits and nothing else has worked?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 30, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Governor of Michigan is warning / threatening doctors against its use, despite drug combo is giving some results.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 30, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> It is beyond me how the left can keep trying to discredit this drug because of TDS......More and more are saying it is working........To be honest it's like they DON'T WANT IT TO WORK.....
> 
> Insane World we live in.



I understand it completely....anything for power....that is the motto of the democrat party...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 30, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




Thanks to Trump, we now have rules that allow sick people to try cures like this.....before Trump it wasn't allowed....


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 30, 2020)

2aguy said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Not just that, FDA and CDC were preventing private and academic development of diagnostic tests while pushing defective government tests. They also stopped Seattle’s Dr. Helen Chu from testing for coronavirus because her lab "was not certified as clinical lab" under regulations established by the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services. 

It was not until March 17 that the FDA first gave emergency approval to any private company to distribute non-government COVID-19 tests to hospitals. The agency still prohibits distribution to private individuals. 

FDA and CDC also banned production of non-approved protective masks until manufacturers submit detailed applications to NIOSH, and those who did submitted applications couldn't been approved because government inspectors have been grounded from travel to inspect the manufacturing facilities. 

Trump had removed those obstacles and allowed production.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 30, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...




Trust the Trump......


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 30, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Not blindly.

He did good in regards this outbreak. 

Although I agree with distancing and self isolation, the federal and state governments response to outbreak has been something of a copy of draconian responses by the world’s most tyrannical dictators. Governors throughout America have issued orders *without resort to any statutes or legislation* shuttering thousands of businesses and terminating tens of millions of workers. Even Justice Department is calling openly calling for indefinite detentions and a suspension of habeas corpus. That looks like tyranny.

Panic will end, but tyranny will stay.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 30, 2020)

White 6 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 30, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



CDC has been against Trump the entire time and still is. 

That's a good point 2A, he did. And a very good move.


----------



## Toro (Mar 30, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.

Socialist France.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Mar 30, 2020)

Toro said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> ...




Actually, outside of America, France has historically been the most staunch defender of civil liberty and individualism.  It's only been the excessive stress of the public sector (not unlike Canada) which has hurt them and basically forced their hand on protecting benefits and pensions.  This, has made them quite a centrally controlled system.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Governor of Michigan is warning / threatening doctors against its use, despite drug combo is giving some results.


As she should. As it turns out, causing shortages of this drug for people who  need it for conditions for which it has demonstrated efficacy is not a good idea right now.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 30, 2020)

Make more. Take care of everyone.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 30, 2020)

There's lots of misinformation here in this thread.  There are six different drugs being tested.









						Treatments for COVID-19: Drugs being tested against the coronavirus
					

Here, we take a look at several of the treatments that doctors hope will help fight COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 30, 2020)

*---   Flu drug used in Japan shows promise in treating COVID-19  ---*









						Flu drug used in Japan shows promise in treating COVID-19
					

Doctors find "clear evidence" it improves coronavirus symptoms.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 30, 2020)

Anecdotal evidence that Remdesivir works.  Properly controlled medical studies are still needed.





__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 30, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> *Huge! Second French Study By Dr. Raoult Finds Hydroxychloroquine And Azithromycin Helped Every Patient In Study Group Of 80 Minus One (Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is very bad news for the Democrats who want more people to die


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Make more. Take care of everyone.


They are making more. But that takes time. Also, it would not be smart to devote resources that could be used elswhere to a possibly ineffective treatment.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.  

While we bicker about how good or bad of a job Trump did during this crisis, the left refuses to believe their beloved bureaucracies had anything to do with it.  Blame Trump, all the time.  Now perhaps these medications can save many more lives.   When they do, look for the left to blame Trump about how long it took him to make these drugs available for general use. 









						FDA issues emergency authorization of 2 anti-malaria drugs for coronavirus treatment
					

The drugs — which are used to treat malaria and other conditions — have been called game changers by President Donald Trump.




					fox8.com


----------



## Nostra (Mar 30, 2020)

Board Dimsocialists have been saying it would be several months before this would happen.

Nice job, President Trump!


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 30, 2020)

It's one of six drugs being tested.

---Here, we take a look at several of the treatments that doctors hope will help fight COVID-19.---









						Treatments for COVID-19: Drugs being tested against the coronavirus
					

Here, we take a look at several of the treatments that doctors hope will help fight COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2020)

Liberals very unhappy about this solution


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.



The sterilization of medical masks is horseshit.  We should not change the rules based on shortages...this is putting people's lives in danger. 

A month ago a nurse could have been written up or fired for reusing a mask...and now it is all hunky dory!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



So it would be better if they had no masks at all?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 30, 2020)

It would be better if they had what they needed


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Board Dimsocialists have been saying it would be several months before this would happen.
> 
> Nice job, President Trump!



Give the Democrats credit.  They know their bureaucracies.  It's likely it would have taken several months if not for the quick spreading of this virus.  Look how long it took them to get those test kits out, and then they didn't even work.  The FDA only allowed one type of test kit to get their approval, costing God knows how many lives.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Liberals very unhappy about this solution



You would think they would be happy since many of the areas where this is a major problem are Democrat meccas.  NYC has 40% of the COVID-19 cases in the US, and how do they vote?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



It would be better if we supplied them with what they need


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



From a nurse on FB...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Oh, ONE nurse on Facebook?  Well now, that changes everything.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 30, 2020)

Lesh said:


> It would be better if they had what they needed


and if you had balls you would be a man woman ! China you know you


Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


your pals the Chicoms  are our main suppliers .


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



That's what we've been trying to do.  When masks are plentiful, they won't be sterilizing them anymore.  I was out to the grocery story today.  I wish I could get my hands on a mask for this particular virus.  The only one that's reliable are the N-95 masks.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



They pretty much all feel that way.  The fact that you are good with is just shows what a total asshole you are.


----------



## linux07 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


 
In the middle of March Trump got 3m and others to bump up their production....if only he had done that in Jan...


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> 
> While we bicker about how good or bad of a job Trump did during this crisis, the left refuses to believe their beloved bureaucracies had anything to do with it.  Blame Trump, all the time.  Now perhaps these medications can save many more lives.   When they do, look for the left to blame Trump about how long it took him to make these drugs available for general use.
> 
> ...


Woo hoo!  Lefties can all go buy fish tank cleaner now!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Nobody had any idea it was going to be like this in January.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



OH!  They all feel that way?  My, you must know a lot of nurses.  Tell me then, why were our health institutions (not on Facebook) fighting to have this permissible?


----------



## Meister (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> 
> While we bicker about how good or bad of a job Trump did during this crisis, the left refuses to believe their beloved bureaucracies had anything to do with it.  Blame Trump, all the time.  Now perhaps these medications can save many more lives.   When they do, look for the left to blame Trump about how long it took him to make these drugs available for general use.
> 
> ...


That's going to butthurt the libs on this board.
I think they are feeling this Nov election slipping away from them.  They need more dead people to have pulled this off.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


    

South Korea did....they got with their people in late Jan and said we need testing kits and we need medical supplies in huge numbers.

And we both got our first case the same day


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OH!  They all feel that way?  My, you must know a lot of nurses.  Tell me then, why were our health institutions (not on Facebook) fighting to have this permissible?



Because the people fighting for it were the administrators that are not down there face to face with the patients.  If it was not safe a month ago, it is not safe now....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



The manufactures of these drugs donated a lot of stock (before FDA approval) to the cause.  It still might not be enough, but at least we are heading in the right direction.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > OH!  They all feel that way?  My, you must know a lot of nurses.  Tell me then, why were our health institutions (not on Facebook) fighting to have this permissible?
> ...



Who said it was not safe a month ago......I mean outside of a nurse on Facebook?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Who said it was not safe a month ago......I mean outside of a nurse on Facebook?



The FDA, that is why they had to put out new rules.  A month ago a nurse would have gotten written up or fired for using the same mask with different patients.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



South Korea doesn't have bureaucracies that love red tape.  We do.  In fact, after the only test kit the FDA approved of was found to be a failure, they still refused to approve of those test kits Korea was using.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Who said it was not safe a month ago......I mean outside of a nurse on Facebook?
> ...



Yes, she (or he or she) would have.  Because it was against FDA regulations.  Don't you understand the problem here?  Most of the problem lies with our bureaucracies--not the President.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



what does that have to do with ramping up the production of things like mask and other PPE gear...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Have I mentioned Trump?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



You may not be, I don't remember.  But your fellow TDS comrades are.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Because you can't use these things until they get the bureaucratic blessing.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Meister said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



I think a lot of those dead people are Democrat voters.  But then on the other hand, if they're dead, they still vote.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> In the middle of March Trump got 3m and others to bump up their production....if only he had done that in Jan...





Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nobody had any idea it was going to be like this in January.


Wrong...TRUMP had no idea...in spite of what he was being told

Actually he didn't care. He was too busy tweeting bullshit


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > In the middle of March Trump got 3m and others to bump up their production....if only he had done that in Jan...
> ...



Trump reacted the day the WHO sent out their warning, which was on January 31st.  Trump issued an immediate travel ban that day.  However things were still pretty quiet here.  

During the first week of March, the Democrats passed a bill to stop Trump's travel bans in the future, and to rescind his original travel ban.  The bill gave them the power to institute the bans, and not Trump.  

Anybody can look back and say we could have done more, but nobody had a crystal ball.  Nobody expected anything like this.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > In the middle of March Trump got 3m and others to bump up their production....if only he had done that in Jan...
> ...



And the commies were too busy impeaching him.  Which one was worse?


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




Yeah, if only the other 150 effected countries would stop trying to take care of their health professionals so we could get more. Ain't life a bitch? Perhaps we shouldn't farm out essential products to foreign countries. Like Forrest Gup said, "shit happens".

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

At least now a treatment with a pretty good track record is approved by the FDA.  As the saying goes, better late than never I guess.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 30, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > OH!  They all feel that way?  My, you must know a lot of nurses.  Tell me then, why were our health institutions (not on Facebook) fighting to have this permissible?
> ...


You're arguing with Zombies


----------



## Lesh (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> At least now a treatment with a pretty good track record is approved by the FDA.


It has virtually NO track record for this use...Zombie


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > At least now a treatment with a pretty good track record is approved by the FDA.
> ...



Yep, you go right ahead and rely solely on your mask...dumbass.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > At least now a treatment with a pretty good track record is approved by the FDA.
> ...



If you brain dead people would watch anything outside of the lying MSM, you'd realize it has a great track record; not only in the US, but overseas as well.


----------



## McRib (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> 
> While we bicker about how good or bad of a job Trump did during this crisis, the left refuses to believe their beloved bureaucracies had anything to do with it.  Blame Trump, all the time.  Now perhaps these medications can save many more lives.   When they do, look for the left to blame Trump about how long it took him to make these drugs available for general use.
> 
> ...



I knew you'd find a way to credit Trump. Such is how the cult thinks.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 30, 2020)

odanny said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



When did I credit Trump?  I'll wait right here.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> 
> While we bicker about how good or bad of a job Trump did during this crisis, the left refuses to believe their beloved bureaucracies had anything to do with it.  Blame Trump, all the time.  Now perhaps these medications can save many more lives.   When they do, look for the left to blame Trump about how long it took him to make these drugs available for general use.
> 
> ...


Stupid Trump


----------



## Nostra (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...


Dr. Gator knows more than the CDC


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Nope, I do not.  But I do not know that a month ago such a thing was not allowed because it was not safe...and now all of a sudden it is safe...we are sacrificing our healthcare professionals and stupid partisan morons like you are fucking happy about it.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Who said it was not safe a month ago......I mean outside of a nurse on Facebook?
> ...


Link?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



read the OP dumbass...


----------



## Nostra (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


I did.  The link says nothing about your imaginary "write ups"..  

Cut and paste where you see it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



The OP said they changed the rules, the write ups come from personal knowledge

Not everyone in the world is as clueless as you.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I know six. And yeah..they all feel that way.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Board Dimsocialists have been saying it would be several months before this would happen.
> ...



If I remember correctly, the bureaucracy also insisted that we needed to start from scratch developing our own test, rather than following South Korea's example and working with the test kit recipe already available from WHO.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



So why would the FDA allow it if it wasn't safe?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



They are desperate.

The question you are missing is if it is safe, why did they not allow it before?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



That is absolutely correct.  Then they insisted the tests we finally had, be submitted to them first before the doctor or staff could alert a patient they actually had the virus.


----------



## WillPower (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> 
> While we bicker about how good or bad of a job Trump did during this crisis, the left refuses to believe their beloved bureaucracies had anything to do with it.  Blame Trump, all the time.  Now perhaps these medications can save many more lives.   When they do, look for the left to blame Trump about how long it took him to make these drugs available for general use.
> 
> ...



There's enough "anecdotal" evidence HCQ will kill the China Virus...the left is terrified that it will...the "party of science" was counting on a high body count to haunt the President in November....there is no species lower than a Pelousy communist.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



For one, they never needed to allow it before because we had ample supply of new ones.  Two, it's a Fn bureaucracy.  Bureaucracies have miles of red tape before they allow anything.  Why do you think our prescriptions are so costly in this country?  That's right, the FDA.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


So, you lied.  No link, you lied.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

WillPower said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



I'm not so sure about that.  Look at where this thing is spreading the most.  It's in Democrat areas.  Every person that dies is likely to be a Democrat voter.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



well played!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



It is in areas with high population density....you stupid fucks think the virus cares about parties?


----------



## Nostra (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...





depotoo said:


> Can you edit your title to show US before government.  It was confusing for me until I clicked it.





Golfing Gator said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



Did I say that?  Sorry, but USMB doesn't allow us to message with crayons.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



that explains why you have such a hard time with your post making sense...you cannot use your main tool for communicating.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> 
> While we bicker about how good or bad of a job Trump did during this crisis, the left refuses to believe their beloved bureaucracies had anything to do with it.  Blame Trump, all the time.  Now perhaps these medications can save many more lives.   When they do, look for the left to blame Trump about how long it took him to make these drugs available for general use.
> 
> ...



And the right  believes Trump had nothing to do with the problems.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



Very little.  Most of the problems are contained in the bureaucracies.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



So bureaucratic inertia is the hill you choose to die on?

interesting.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



And masks will magically appear from Unicorn queefs and Pixie farts.

Asking for perfection when good enough will work is stupid.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Another Monday morning quarterback.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 31, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Liberals very unhappy about this solution



I think that's just the usual divisive partisan thinking on your part.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



I really thought what I wrote could be understood by an 8 year old.  I said the virus is having the most impact in Democrat areas, and you respond by asking if the virus is partisan?  I mean, WTF???


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...


Sterile is sterile and an idiot is an idiot.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Since you asked....










						Jacobi nurses rebel against wearing same coronavirus mask for 5 days
					

Nurses at Jacobi hospital in the Bronx are rebelling against a new city hospital policy of rationing that would require them to reuse the same N95 mask for up to five days. They’re told to put anot…




					nypost.com
				




_“We’re being asked to do something we would have been reprimanded for a month ago. We’re putting ourselves and our patients in danger by doing this, _


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

martybegan said:


> And masks will magically appear from Unicorn queefs and Pixie farts.
> 
> Asking for perfection when good enough will work is stupid.



That is easy for you to say sitting behind your computer when you are not the one being put at risk...people like you are the fucking problem.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Another Monday morning quarterback.



better than being like you...a mindless defender of the government.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool, hope it works for some and doesn't harm as many as it helps. Time will tell. 

*“Anecdotal reports suggest that these drugs may offer some benefit in the treatment of hospitalized COVID-19 patients.
“The safety profile of these drugs has only been studied for FDA approved indications, not COVID-19.”*


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> 
> While we bicker about how good or bad of a job Trump did during this crisis, the left refuses to believe their beloved bureaucracies had anything to do with it.  Blame Trump, all the time.  Now perhaps these medications can save many more lives.   When they do, look for the left to blame Trump about how long it took him to make these drugs available for general use.
> 
> ...



It is a unproven drug with no hard facts to support it. There is no solid evidence that this will save lives. It is a hail mary pass at this point in time.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



There is solid evidence that IT HAS saved lives.  There have just been no clinical studies on it because it's altogether new.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



I was asked for a link about nurses being reprimanded previously for what they are told to do now...and I proved it. 

How the fuck is that apples to oranges?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



sometimes a hail mary is what is called for.


----------



## WillPower (Mar 31, 2020)

The problem with the anti-malaria drugs is they give you hellacious runs until your body adjusts to them.  Maybe that's how they work....just rip everything lingering in your guts out.  The Chloroquine they gave us in Vietnam stopped being effective as the parasite evolved....the crap they replaced it with made men crazy later in life...the Gulf War Vets are tracing their PTSD symptoms to it.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Yep, they totally work - About once in a blue moon.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

WillPower said:


> The problem with the anti-malaria drugs is they give you hellacious runs until your body adjusts to them.  Maybe that's how they work....just rip everything lingering in your guts out.  The Chloroquine they gave us in Vietnam stopped being effective as the parasite evolved....the crap they replaced it with made men crazy later in life...the Gulf War Vets are tracing their PTSD symptoms to it.



and if you have any kidney issues it lingers in the body longer and makes it easier to OD on


----------



## WillPower (Mar 31, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> It is a unproven drug with no hard facts to support it. There is no solid evidence that this will save lives. It is a hail mary pass at this point in time.



Keep rooting against America ya stinking communist.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



It's applies and oranges because you dug up an article  about nurses objecting to wearing the same untreated mask over and over again.  These are sterilized masks we're talking about here.  Two different subjects.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



Assuming you are a victim of the MSM.  Try watching this video and then tell me what you think.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > And masks will magically appear from Unicorn queefs and Pixie farts.
> ...



I am staying inside at the request of my State government. My risk is still there because I go out shopping and run errands with NO MASK or GLOVES because I know they are of better use elsewhere.  I am also able to work from home, so I am going to pay my rent, pay my bills, and continue spending $$ in the hope that helps offset those who can't.

Reuse, following proper procedures can allow new mask supplies to last longer, and give more time to ramp up production. as an Engineer I realize we don't have fucking Star Trek Replicators to make things at a push of a button. 

Whiny little political hacks like you are the problem, bitching, assigning blame, and not actually doing anything constructive to help the situation.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


Yep.  Doesn't prove his claim at all.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Another Monday morning quarterback.
> ...



Mindless? Sorry, but all I doing is giving them the benefit of the doubt, considering the only person alive during the last quarantine we tried nationally is my 100 year old grandfather, and he was 1 when it happened. He lost an older brother to the Spanish Flu.  Even if COVID-19 is just a really bad flu, it's a really bad flu on top of another actual flu, on top of all other medical issues going on, and I can see why they don't want 150,000 cases all at once, every day, nationwide. 

So far the only really stupid things I see happening is local government overreach, DiBlasio threatening to close churches permanently, States like NJ shutting down gun stores because it fits their gun control narrative. And in the former, i doubt he has the balls to do anything like that, and as for the latter Trump helped fix that, and gun rights groups are suing.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



It is not if they are sterile or not that is the problem, it is what the sterilization process does to them that is the problem.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.nationalacademies.org
				




_*The committee could not identify or find any simple modifications to the manufacturing process that would permit disposable N95 respirators to be reused without increasing the likelihood of infection.”*_


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> 
> While we bicker about how good or bad of a job Trump did during this crisis, the left refuses to believe their beloved bureaucracies had anything to do with it.  Blame Trump, all the time.  Now perhaps these medications can save many more lives.   When they do, look for the left to blame Trump about how long it took him to make these drugs available for general use.
> 
> ...


FDA stand for Fuck Dem (them) Americans. 

We need to get rid of the POS organization.  It is the SOLE reason for such high medical and pharmaceutical prices.  Fuck the FDA!!!

.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



It is exactly what I said.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



This should be emphasized. It's not safe to reuse the same mask over and over again. It's why that wasn't protocol to begin with. And then some asshole comes along and is just fine with it as though it makes no difference. The risk we are putting our doctors, nurses and other healthcare workers in is horrible. 

Yesterday I gave to the NYC Mayor's fund to help healthcare workers on the front line fighting COVID-19. Here is the link:




__





						Mayor's Fund
					





					www1.nyc.gov


----------



## WillPower (Mar 31, 2020)

What's ironic is older Americans don't have a "suppressed" immune system....we have a HYPER immune system from the years of taking on every toxin the world has thrown at us.  HCQ + Vpack actually calms down the immune system preventing damage to the lungs and pneumonia.   They've also discovered that patients getting IVs do better when they're laid on the stomachs instead of their backs.  It's the CURE....everybody knows it which is why the commie trash is in full panic-mode....Trump predicted it would work...he told that one dirtbag reporter:  "I've been right a LOT"...who can deny that?  A defeated virus and a robust economy by Sept and the Rats may as well concede the election rather than get beat 57-0.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Sorry, not even close.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 31, 2020)

Millions out of work, tens of thousand of business destroyed, some deaths for sure but the overwhelming number of decedents had conditions from which they were going to die shortly anyway.
You don’t ruin a country over 50-70 deaths per day that would not have otherwise occurred


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



treated or not treated they would have been reprimanded for it a month ago.   There was no distinction a month ago...that is a brand new made up one...which is why pretty much every nurse in the country is against it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Sterile and non-sterile are two different things.  Of course the nurses object to wearing the same untreated masks.  In your article, it was pointed out that the reason they were told to reuse the masks were because of the huge shortage we have.  

So if our medical personnel have to take such extreme measures, the least we could do for them is have the masks sterilized.  It's not a cost factor thing.  If you were a nurse, would you rather be using a sterilized mask or no mask at all?  Of course a new mask is better than a sterilized one, but we are talking about desperation here.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Yes, we are talking about desperation here, and those of us with loved ones on the front line are pissed about it...so sue us.

My wife last night was told to keep her's in an unsealed paper bag in-between uses...that was a new one!


----------



## DrLove (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Anecdotal evidence ≠ "Solid Evidence" ... Only that some people who took it recovered. They likely would have recovered without it!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Jeez the never ending victim


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



No, that would be our medical personnel on the front lines of this, the ones you people do not give a fuck about and the ones Trump accused of stealing


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 31, 2020)

WillPower said:


> The problem with the anti-malaria drugs is they give you hellacious runs until your body adjusts to them.  Maybe that's how they work....just rip everything lingering in your guts out.  The Chloroquine they gave us in Vietnam stopped being effective as the parasite evolved....the crap they replaced it with made men crazy later in life...the Gulf War Vets are tracing their PTSD symptoms to it.


The anti-malaria drug is not the only one being tested.








						Treatments for COVID-19: Drugs being tested against the coronavirus
					

Here, we take a look at several of the treatments that doctors hope will help fight COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 31, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, FINALLY, the FDA approved an emergency use for these treatments.  Besides allowing the sterilization of medical masks yesterday due to the shortage, it took them this long to recommend hydroxychloroquine in spite of the reports of success for several weeks where the drug was used.
> ...



And you're praying it won't work, because a high death toll is YOUR "hail mary pass".

What's it like, being evil?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


What are you talking about?

who is stealing what?

there are shortages but that is being corrected as soon as possible


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 31, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the anti-malaria drugs is they give you hellacious runs until your body adjusts to them.  Maybe that's how they work....just rip everything lingering in your guts out.  The Chloroquine they gave us in Vietnam stopped being effective as the parasite evolved....the crap they replaced it with made men crazy later in life...the Gulf War Vets are tracing their PTSD symptoms to it.
> ...



Nor are we using it to treat a parasite this time, so what did or didn't happen in Vietnam isn't necessarily relevant.  Also, we aren't necessarily looking at it being the final, end-of-the-road cure.  Even if all it does is save lives and hold the death count down for the time being, it buys us time to come up with better treatments and eventually a vaccine.  I believe Johnson & Johnson announced that they have a potential vaccine - and two backup possibilities - that will be ready for clinical trials in September.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



Did you not see Trump's press conference on Sunday where he accused healthcare workers of stealing supplies?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


No I missed that

did you hear it live or filtered through the anti trump news media?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



I watched it live with my wife, a critical care nurse...she threw the remote across the room, luckily it landed on a chair and bounced to the floor so there was no damage.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



I see, so your defense is what you make up in your mind.  The combo drug in many cases was used as a last resort when all else failed, and it looked like the patient was nearing their end.  Laura has been on this story for over two weeks now.  If you'd like, I can find other interviews she had with various physicians here and abroad.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Okay, have it your way.  But please tell us your solution when there is a huge mask shortage.  Here are your choices:

* cut your nursing staff by half so as not to use up your supply of masks. 
* have nurses use cloths or bandanas instead of masks. 
* reuse the mask they have for five days. 
* sterilize the masks before reusing them. 

Now, which one is your solution to this problem?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 31, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You mean Laura Ingraham - Keith Olbermann's old squeeze? I don't believe a word that woman says, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

I’m so old I remember when a President was mocked by the Left for saying the drug had great hope.









						Hydroxychloroquine rated ‘most effective therapy’ by doctors for coronavirus: Global survey
					

An international poll of more than 6,000 doctors released Thursday found that the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine was the most highly rated treatment for the novel coronavirus.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2020)

We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer! 

Oh, by the way, it's not a vaccine it's a pill! I like that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

skye said:


> We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> 
> Oh, by the way, it's not a vaccine it's a pill! I like that.


But, if that turns out to be true, it will be because its efficacy was demonstrated by science, not your gut feelings. So being right for the wrong reasons isn't brag worthy.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> ...


You Leftists are anti science. It was taughted by doctors then, even more now.


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> ...



I'm not bragging, you ignoramus!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> You Leftists are anti science. It was taughted by doctors then, even more now


That's not science. That is anecdote. And no, the medical community was not touting it and still aren't. They were given a multiple choice questions. The medical community wants to make sure it is effective, and the anecdotal evidence presented so far doesn't cut it. Thus the current clinical trials. 

Which I am glad about, because that is scienc based medicine.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

skye said:


> We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> 
> Oh, by the way, it's not a vaccine it's a pill! I like that.




For the record, the side effects are severe. You don't want this unless you really need it. BUT it does save lives.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > You Leftists are anti science. It was taughted by doctors then, even more now
> ...


That why the FDA approved it for trials, no science behind it?


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> ...




It saves lives.

That's all what matters.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I’m so old I remember when a President was mocked by the Left for saying the drug had great hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we hope it's as effective as anecdotal evidence makes it seem to be.

The folks who did the study?  Serno?  My understanding is that it's Facebook for doctors.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> ...


There was a lot of test data behind hydroxychloroquine. It wasn't some witches brew that was whipped up overnight.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The FD approved it for studies to get some science behind it one way or the other.

DUH!.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> ...


Hair loss is a crisis for some.




__





						Common and Rare Side Effects for Hydroxychloroquine SULFATE
					

Find information about common, infrequent and rare side effects of Hydroxychloroquine SULFATE




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Human trials are the last step of a proven drug, ignoramus.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> That why the FDA approved it for trials, no science behind it?


Enough science to enter it into widespread use? Nope. That's precisely why it is undergoing trials.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

skye said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Yes, we could conceivably keep the death toll below 10,000.


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > That why the FDA approved it for trials, no science behind it?
> ...




This is an antimalarial drug that it has been used for years and years!!!!!

Wakey up!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Human trials are the last step of a proven drug, ignoramus.


If it were "proven", it would not need more human trials. You are ahead of yourself. It is "proven" when the data clearly shows its efficacy in humans. That's always the case.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m so old I remember when a President was mocked by the Left for saying the drug had great hope.
> ...



It's a lot more than anecdotal at this point, creep.

You sound REALLY disappointed that more Americans won't die?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > That why the FDA approved it for trials, no science behind it?
> ...


It’s being used worldwide, science hater.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


This drug has been around for decades.  The animal testing and that stuff is long over with.

Try to keep up, Son.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

skye said:


> This is an antimalarial drug that it has been used for years and years!!!!!


Correct. But it does not work on all viruses. In fact, it doesn't work on the vast majority of them. So you see the problem with just assuming, on shaky evidence, that it would work on covid-19


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> It’s being used worldwide


That's not science. And it's only in widespread use in a few places.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Human trials are the last step of a proven drug, ignoramus.
> ...



Idiot. It is proven for malaria. We KNOW the side effects and dangers (which are substantial), the question is the effectivity on stopping the Wuhan virus. The evidence is RAPIDLY piling up that it is highly effective.


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > This is an antimalarial drug that it has been used for years and years!!!!!
> ...



You know what?

You are on your own......you can continue with your negativity till the cows come home,  I don't care for negative people!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




Democrats are distraught that this may be over. They WANT millions of dead Americans, because Orange Man Bad. Any price is worth defeating him.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Sadly I'm gonna hafta relegate you to the category of "brainwash victim" after that comment and treat you appropriately.

In other words:

Fuck off moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Renal failure is another side effect. As with most of these things, the underlying health of the patient has a LOT to do with the severity of side effects.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 2, 2020)

skye said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Yes! It is and they suggest prescribing it with Zithromax! A person in my town was cured with this combo.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



A CURE? 

Bbbbut this is supposed to END Orange Man Bad...

One thing America sees, is just what evil fucks you Marxist democrats truly are.

How many deaths would you embrace to get trump out of office? 1 million? 10 million? 100 million?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Every bit of scientific evidence suggests that this works.

And the democrats are melting down.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



democrats are always melting down!


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You must be extremely receptive to suggestion.  The brainwashing has been really effective in your case.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I have a low opinion of the Stalinists, but even I had no idea of how truly evil they are until this. These are enemies of America, enemies of humanity.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



That would piss off the left.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question creep, how many dead Americans would you accept to get Trump out of office?


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


So, do they still.have you hooked up to the machine?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Not an answer creep. A million dead Americans to get rid of Trump, would you cheer it?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It is proven for malaria.


And has shown no efficacy against almost all of other viruses. I can't really state it any more simply.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It is proven for malaria.
> ...



Well, except Wuhan virus, where is has shown nearly 100% efficy.

Must to the chagrin of democrats.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Every bit of scientific evidence suggests that this works.


That's not true. In the two small studies, the results were mixed. The French doctor's anecdotal evidence is not good scientific evidence. Anecdotal evidence suggests it works. So we will study it scientifically to see if it works. This is the same for all science-based medicine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Well, except Wuhan virus, where is has shown nearly 100% efficy.


Not scientifically, it has not. Fret not...if it is as you say, this will be apparent very soon in the ongoing 1400 patient trial.


----------



## satrebil (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > That why the FDA approved it for trials, no science behind it?
> ...



It's been in widespread use for 50 fucking years you dunce. 

Jesus...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Every bit of scientific evidence suggests that this works.
> ...



Bullshit.

Only the Chinese study that was put out to support the attempts by the democrats masters to corner the market has claimed any question to the efficacy of Hydroxychloroquine. And China has backed off on that once the attempt to corner the market failed.









						BREAKING: New controlled clinical study conducted by doctors in France shows that a combo of Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin (Z-Pak) cures 100% of coronavirus patients within 6 days of treatment (covidtrial.io) | Tech News | Startups News
					

March 27, 2020 Update 9: BREAKING: French researchers just completed new additional study on 80 patients, results show a combination of Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin to be effective in treating COVID-19 patients. The team found that, by administering hydroxychloroquine combined with...




					techstartups.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

satrebil said:


> It's been in widespread use for 50 fucking years


Not for covid-19, it hasn't. Take away the 5, and you nailed it. 

Why don't we just use it on all the viruses, do you think? That's an honest question.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Only the Chinese study that was put out to support the attempts by the democrats masters to corner the market has claimed any question to the efficacy of Hydroxychloroquine.


Actually, the two small studies were both Chinese, and one showed promise, while the other did not. Where are you getting your info? You are, like, ass backwards wrong nearly 100% of the time.

And even if both studies showed great results, that wouldn't be enough to put it into widespread use, as they were both small studies.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 2, 2020)

skye said:


> We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> 
> Oh, by the way, it's not a vaccine it's a pill! I like that.


Not game changer in Jackson, TN.  Not unavailable, but Z-pac is. Guess we don't have enough malaria to have in stock and supply chain not caught up since Sunday approval.  Grand nephew is recovering.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Only the Chinese study that was put out to support the attempts by the democrats masters to corner the market has claimed any question to the efficacy of Hydroxychloroquine.
> ...



Initially your bosses in Beijing put out a fake study in hopes of dissuading the west from pursuing Hydroxychloroquine so that Beijing could corner the market and control the world supply. When media like Fox and Breitbart exposed the FACT that China was buying up the world chloroquine supplies, Your masters in China suddenly reversed course.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2020)

White 6 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> ...



Don't be an idiot Comrade, it isn't serving you or your vile party the way you think it is.


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2020)

White 6 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> ...




Hope y'all get the right medication  very soon in Jackson, TN!


----------



## Rocko (Apr 2, 2020)

My mom is on it. If doctors are using it off label they have to feel it has potential. My sister believes it’s the best medicine we have right now.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You're just embarrassing yourself and your fellow tRumplings at this point.  You should really stop.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Initially your bosses in Beijing put out a fake study in hopes of dissuading the west from pursuing Hydroxychloroquine so that Beijing could corner the market and control the world supply. When media like Fox and Breitbart exposed the FACT that China was buying up the world chloroquine supplies, Your masters in China suddenly reversed course.


And, like I said, it would not matter if the actual results from both were great, because they were small studies. They drug would still need proper clinical trials to know for sure.


----------



## satrebil (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > It's been in widespread use for 50 fucking years
> ...



News flash - drugs can be used for multiple things. Ibuprofen can relieve a headache AND a toothache. Shocking, I know...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Rocko said:


> If doctors are using it off label they have to feel it has potential.



Or they are just desperate. 


Those doctors have exactly the same info you and I have. "Feeling" it has good potential doesn't mean much. Good evidence does.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

satrebil said:


> News flash - drugs can be used for multiple things


Cool. So why don't we just treat all viruses with hyroxychloroquine? That's twice I have asked.


----------



## satrebil (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > News flash - drugs can be used for multiple things
> ...



For the same reason we don't use ibuprofen to treat ebola, numb nuts. Just because it can treat multiple things doesn't mean it can treat EVERYthing. You're just being an ass. 

Ass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

satrebil said:


> Just because it can treat multiple things doesn't mean it can treat EVERYthing.


Exactly. So that  means we don't know that hyroxychloroquine can treat covid-19.

I think you're starting to get this.... Maybe...


----------



## Rocko (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > If doctors are using it off label they have to feel it has potential.
> ...



I can’t speak to the effectiveness of the drug one way or the other. I’m a layman and so are you.  I hope it works,  obviously. If doctors are using it that is a sign there is some hope it is indeed effective.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Rocko said:


> I can’t speak to the effectiveness of the drug one way or the other.


Me either. None of us can, until it has been properly tested. Which should be very soon.

I hope your mother is doing ok.


----------



## satrebil (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Just because it can treat multiple things doesn't mean it can treat EVERYthing.
> ...



We do know. There have been a multitude of cases showing it's effectiveness, all freely available to read at your local Google. But you don't actually care to do that. The reality here is that Trump discussed it during a press conference and you simply cannot have anything positive associated with Trump. Orange man must be bad. So stick your fingers in your ears and go "la-la-la" to all the evidence, and if you and yours come down with Covid don't you dare request treatment with hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

satrebil said:


> There have been a multitude of cases showing it's effectiveness,


False. Only two very small, seemingly credible studies have occured. And they were mixed. The French doctor only presented anecdotal evidence, same for the doctor for new York.  The actual trials are happening right now. We don't have those results yet.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Lefties are living a wet dream right now with the damage to our economy, the pandemic, the infringement of our rights, and push toward socialism.  Lefties want to see the highest death count possible, the most sickness, and as much damage to the economy as possible.  There is no death count too high for lefties if it gets rid of Trump.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 2, 2020)

skye said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Been involved in logistic civ/mil most my life. The supply chain will catch up.


----------



## Rocko (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I can’t speak to the effectiveness of the drug one way or the other.
> ...



Not none of us can. There are doctors that feel it works to some degree. A doctors opinion means something. I think you’re discounting that. Keep in mind doctors prescribe a lot of medications that aren’t FDA approved for the illnesses they treat.


----------



## satrebil (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > There have been a multitude of cases showing it's effectiveness,
> ...



I didn't say "studies" now did I? Take the trump-hating blinders off and go do some reading. There's a world of information available at your fingertips. Use it, dipshit.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 2, 2020)

White 6 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


I don't usually agree with commies, but I think you are quite right about the supply chain..


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > We have been saying this all along, the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game changer!
> ...



Science works THAT FAST does it???      Don't think so chief..  It's that Trump has kicked the FDA in the ass and allowed the CDC/NIH to make off the cuff decisions..


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Human trials are the last step of a proven drug, ignoramus.
> ...



And NOTHING "got proven" in 2 weeks time..  This is an experiment in "expert crowd sourcing"...  Listening to the practitioners in the trenches..


----------



## White 6 (Apr 2, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


What a troll post . :-(


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 2, 2020)

White 6 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Dang...  I try to feed a compliment to a commie, and you bite the hand.


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...





Sadly...sometimes TDS clouds their minds


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2020)

Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.


----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2020)

If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.


Maybe because more could die?


----------



## xband (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.


Malaria kills millions in the world every year and quinine keeps it in check but never kills it. However, Malaria can only survive in the tropics and the dreaded mosquito is the carrier via the ameba.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Apr 6, 2020)

You have to remember you're dealing with absolute idiots.

If this drug would just be able to help stop our medical workers from getting Kung Klu that would be a major step. 

If it did the medical workers would turn on Fake News and slap the Kool-Aid out of their hair.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.




People are dying,  that's why we can't wait.

That's what President Trump's "right to Try" is all about.   Further, this drug has already been proven safe.  Its legal and ethical to provide drug off label.

Sure, if people were just trying to grow hair on their palms with the hydroxychloroquine, they could wait.   But that's not the case.


----------



## DBA (Apr 6, 2020)

It is simple. The Democrats do *NOT* want a quick fix to this. They need it to linger for political purposes.  The sheep in this country never understand they are being led to slaughter...literally.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.
> ...


It actually has a number of off label use.
*Off-Label Plaquenil Uses*
On occasion, your healthcare provider may recommend Plaquenil for something other than the conditions discussed in this article. Plaquenil is sometimes used off-label to treat a number of conditions, such as:


Drug-induced lupus 
Sjogren's syndrome
Lyme disease
Porphyria cutanea tarda 
Polymorphous light eruptions 
Scleroderma.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.



How about people will die while waiting?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 6, 2020)

Here’s what do! All libtards must refuse this drug because they hate Trump more than they love life. Republicans must take the drug if your doctor prescribes it. It’s the smart thing to do.


----------



## DBA (Apr 6, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.
> ...



Waiting is a good thing according to Democrats. How fast do you think this would happen if we were in Nov. and Biden had just got elected?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.
> ...



For all we know it could kill more, especially those who are the most sick. We simply don' know what will happen and it needs to be tested.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Don’t take it. Do not take it. Wait for testing.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.


Whos "peers" ? Your owners ? Fuck those assholes. Half the drugs used around the world, when you look on Drugs.com, come up with "no results" Used in so-and-so for:


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.


I've heard many of my peers give their testimony on the news.  The shit works.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Call up your doctor, if he's willing to prescribe it to you he's not breaking the law. What do you want to do, force doctors to doll this shit out like candy?


----------



## xband (Apr 6, 2020)

DBA said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


 Biden suffers dementia. Dementia is incurable and pull the plug.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 6, 2020)

If it can save one life it's worth shutting down the economy now and for as long as it takes.

If it can save one life........we need more testing first.

Lol

In reality the testing is going on right now, albeit not in the traditional, clinically-controlled setting. The data won't be perfect, but it should be indicative. This debate will largely be settled sooner rather than later, IMO.


----------



## DBA (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Doctors were prescribing it for each other weeks ago. They know it is worth having in case they become infected.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


And that testing will NEVER end.  More on this in post 1.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 6, 2020)

Trump has discovered the miracle cure for Coronavirus!   Why can't Dems accept that?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

DBA said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



en masse? Doubtful.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.


It's being used in New York City, not just in the study groups.  It's been approved by the FDA for emergency use.  It will get approved if it is effective.  So far, it's looking pretty good.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




Good take one for the team and test it on yourself 



Why is everyone freaking out?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

OldLady said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.
> ...



It'd be nice, what are you sourcing for you opinion?


----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.
> ...


In short. you want to use Americans as guinea pigs for the sake of president Trump's political career. Quackery is not going to save him. He made unfounded claims because he seeks a doctor show miracle cure when we all know such things really don't exist.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I have no reason to take it. Now, perhaps someone who has been ignoring stay at home orders because they listened to the likes of Trump, Dr. Drew or any number of other Republicans may find themselves wanting to try experimental remedies about this point.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Trump has discovered the miracle cure for Coronavirus!   Why can't Dems accept that?


Lol, this narrative is why the search will never end.  Can you imagine the MSM having to report what you just typed?  It can NEVER happen.  This drug will remain taboo forever.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 6, 2020)

DBA said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Can you imagine if Trump had waited for 6 months like Obama did before he took any actions..  Trump was on this within 10 days. Can you imagine the deaths had he waited 6 months and left the borders open?

The shear stupidity of the left is stunning...


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Trump discovered it?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Why not,  Look at you all affraid of fate? 

Its embarrassing, quit freaking out.


----------



## xband (Apr 6, 2020)

DBA said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Doctors also know that placebo works half the time.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Dont worry the MSM will NEVER allow those unfounded claims to be correct.  The testing and research will NEVER end, and this drug will remain taboo no matter how many people must die.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Exactly, why isn't the faggot Eric holder judge shopping to sue Trump for closing the borders?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


LOL... 

It was DEMOCRATS saying it was safe to go out you moron.... and it was an Idiot on MSDNC that stated that fish tank cleaner was the same drug...  ALL DEMOCRATS...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

xband said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



It's not the Placebo..its faith.


----------



## DBA (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Doctors are prescribing it. The claims are far from unfounded. It simply hasn't gone through the litany of tests that are required during "normal" times for treatment of COVID 19. The reason it has been pre-approved by the FDA, is because the drug itself has had approval since 1955 for malaria and to treat arthritis.  Whether or not it helps COVID 19, the dangers and lack thereof are well known.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



You're right, I should whine and cry instead because people just aren't taking Trump's credentials seriously. 

I'm doing fine, I don't need unproven miracle cures.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



If I were a pharmaceutical executive, I'd rename the drug "Trumpicillin" to ensure that leftards won't mistakenly take it if they come down with a case of the Chinese Kung Flu.  Wouldn't want them to be offended by "quackery".


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Sure, buddy. Democrats took this more seriously and much sooner.









						Partisanship in a pandemic: Democrats more concerned about virus than Republicans, but increasing concern for all: Polls
					

In coronavirus polling, Democrats are more likely that Republicans to express concern, but among all Americans, concern is increasing as the pandemic rapidly evolves.




					abcnews.go.com
				




In the meantime the tards on this board are arguing for the merits of filling churches with people.

Then there is this fucking idiot.


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.



It's so hard for me to understand how so many dumb asses, including a lot of family members, can let their hatred of one man make them look so dumb, it is beyond me...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




By gerrymandering and sticking all their constitutes in cities?

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.


My brother, a physician of many years in the Midwest called me an hour ago and is angry Fauci won't approve the use of it.  He says it has been around for 40 or more years and he has some at his home should he or his wife ever need it. He is a believer in this drug. He wants it approved for use with this virus. He knows this drug's history. My brother feels this virus will hit it's peak in a week or two as we have been reading. He told me to go out and have some fun. Just practice social distancing and wear a mask in places with high people density.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 6, 2020)

GWV5903 said:


> It's so hard for me to understand how so many dumb asses, including a lot of family members, can let their hatred of one man make them look so dumb, it is beyond me...


Exactly.  Trump discovers a miracle cure and people refuse to accept it because of their political views.


----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You're an idiot. Consider the tragic anti-vaccination craze. Some people are so sure it's all a scam to the point that they give their kids bleach enemas. The "media suppressed Trump miracle cure" is even stupider. I suppose you are lucky that he did not say bleach enemas cure Covid19 or you would have a clorox bottle up your ass.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



The cure is faith..if you dont believe in Jesus christ now..

Well enjoy

Luke 17:21


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Right, Christians are dying right along with everyone else, so enjoy.


----------



## westwall (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.








Ummmmm, because that takes a long time and people are dying now, would be my guess.  But statists, such as yourself, care more about process, and their power,  than peoples lives.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Didnt you tell us a few years ago, if you soak a tampon in vodka shove it up your butt hole it cures zits?


----------



## The VOR (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


And you should fill your veins with it right now, just in case.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Have the names of these fake Christian's, who got abortions?


----------



## The VOR (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Well, the con man is a snake oil salesman.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 6, 2020)

Liberal doctors with fudge the numbers in these medical studies.  Anything to discredit Trump and his miracle drug.


----------



## xband (Apr 6, 2020)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 Faith is a placebo. Hypnotism is a placebo.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I got Landon Spradlin's name, does that count?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 6, 2020)

New pharmaceutical products offer the means for greater profit and an opportunity to introduce new medical mandates.

That's why people like Fauci don't wanna roll with something already on the market.


----------



## The VOR (Apr 6, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > It's so hard for me to understand how so many dumb asses, including a lot of family members, can let their hatred of one man make them look so dumb, it is beyond me...
> ...


trump didn't "discover" anything, you fucking moron.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

xband said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Wait you telling us you're so weak you can get hypnotized?

Wow, I can manipulate the hell out of ya ..


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> I got Landon Spradlin's name, does that count?


Isn't he an Evangelist preacher?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I got Landon Spradlin's name, does that count?
> ...



Do you want me to chew your food and spit it in your face too?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



A Pentecostal?

Well there you go, I was correct, fake Christian's.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Do it to me, I would enjoy it..

Seriously,  you can not commit suicide when you're one of the chosen ones from the lord.


----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.
> ...


Whatever. This is starting to feel like arguing with Jenny McCarthy about her anti-vax bullshit.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I forget, who are the true Christians?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



Nobody is surprised.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Of course not, its meaningless to fear nothing.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Liberal doctors with fudge the numbers in these medical studies.  Anything to discredit Trump and his miracle drug.


And Fauci is a huge liberal and Hillary worshiper.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




As you like.   Let the conservatives take the drug, the doctors can give libs a referral to a good mortician.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




So you want an alter call now in your desperate time of need?

It's kind of simple read Roman's 10:9, Acts 2:38


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 6, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> And Fauci is a huge liberal and Hillary worshiper.


Hillary is probably the one telling Fauci to bash the drug when he's on TV.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Considering every Christian sect would agree with that sentiment then I guess you don't really have a point.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > And Fauci is a huge liberal and Hillary worshiper.
> ...




Hannity has been talking to a real expert, Dr. Mehmet Oz who has no problem with this drug. Oz is one of the foremost medical experts of our time and has appeared on television programs for many years.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.




I thought everyone was going to die if something wasn't done? I wonder if they will give Boris Johnson the stuff?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Trump discovered it?



This is probably the narrative the MSM will have to use if the drug ends up getting blessed and certified by science, medical and government.  They will pivot to the notion that Trump claimed to have invented the drug, but that fauci knew this was the cure before Trump's "claims to have discovered" the drug.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Excuse me?

The eastern orthodox and Martin Luther started this bullshit..then you had the twats of Muhammad,  Joseph smith, John wilsey,  Calvin and the rest


----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You don't know a damned thing about this stuff. You're certainly not listening to any responsible medical professionals on this. No responsible doctor would make claims on treatments this dubious. Malaria and COVID19 are such different diseases that they have an even greater than usual case to make that this stuff is safe and effective. I sincerely hope it is but I'll not be anyone's guinea pig.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.
> ...


A Democrat woman called into Wayne Allyn Root's show to praise this drug as she had tested positive and was becoming sicker and was given this drug and recovered in a short time. She loves Trump now!  

*Hydroxychloroquine* is in a class of *drugs* called antimalarials. It is *used* to prevent and treat acute attacks of malaria. It is also *used* to treat discoid or systemic lupus erythematosus and rheumatoid arthritis in patients whose symptoms have not improved with other treatments.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump discovered it?
> ...



If the drug works that would be great, it just needs to go through some serious testing.


----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


He's a fucking quack.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Neat, so all those Christians that lost their lives to COVID-19 were fake? Man, what an asshole.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2020)

If Hydroxychloroquine were able to treat covid 19, it would interfere with the current rapid trajectory toward communism that we are on.  The left and the MSM will NEVER allow this to happen if there is anything they can do about it.  Lefties desperately want MORE deaths, asap.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



Didn't you know? Oz is one of the foremost medical experts of our time. Never once credibly accused of hawking shit on his tv show under dubious circumstances.


----------



## Rocko (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


If it were Russian roulette like your describing it doctors all around the world wouldn’t be prescribing it, which they are. They put my mom on it without even asking her or the family if they have permission.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




So you going to prove to us they where a real Christian?

News flash people die btw, why are you such a narcissist?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Of course people die. They die of COVID-19 too, including Christians. I'm not the one arguing if some wingnut who died is a true Christian or not.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


It will be interesting to see how you justify your current posts if hydroxychloroquine slips by the MSM and DNC to become the accepted treatment for covid 19.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Rocko, I have been wondering about your mom and how she is doing. Is she improving?


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...





What the liberals real problem with hydroxychloroquine is that they are afraid that President Trump will be able to defeat this virus and bring back the employment situation and the markets this summer and fall.  

A lot of fucking deaths, and a lot more economic pain is Sleepy Joe's only possible path to power.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> If Hydroxychloroquine were able to treat covid 19, it would interfere with the current rapid trajectory toward communism that we are on.  The left and the MSM will NEVER allow this to happen if there is anything they can do about it.  Lefties desperately want MORE deaths, asap.


They want the same thing as China who deliberately started this whole thing with the intention of bringing Trump and the US economy to its knees and a few lives lost is worth it to them. They don't value life. Just power and they see it slip-sliding away with a true leader in charge in America.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



What do I need to justify?


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


*11 Of The Worst Lies, Dr. Oz Told Us









						11 Of The Worst Lies Dr. Oz Told Us
					

Dr. Mehmet Oz, is a truly polarizing personality. There are those that swear by his recommendations, there are those that want him booted off TV. Then there are those that search Google, asking 'Is Dr




					www.thetalko.com
				



*


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



My friend/co worker was prescribed it and she had to stop taking it as it was making her feel worse. Both are anecdotal.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > If Hydroxychloroquine were able to treat covid 19, it would interfere with the current rapid trajectory toward communism that we are on.  The left and the MSM will NEVER allow this to happen if there is anything they can do about it.  Lefties desperately want MORE deaths, asap.
> ...


I do not think lefties will succeed in their mission to bring America to her knees.  They've been trying for years, but the roadrunner is always faster.


----------



## Rocko (Apr 6, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Thanks Aqua! I just spoke to my mom’s nurse and she said my mom is progressing nicely. I’m filled with joy right now! We still have a ways to go, but the last 3 days her lab results have improved! God bless you and everyone else that have been kind to me and given their best wishes in the most difficult time period of my life!


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 6, 2020)

Liberals...pay attention because here's an alternative to the medicine President Trump has suggested:

Obama Turds.

However, they must be swallowed whole.
Do not chew.
Do not "wash down" with anything other than 190 Proof Grain Neutral Alcohol.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



One of these days someone should have to do a comparison between the charlatan Dr. Oz and the Doctor of death for celebrities Drew Pinsky.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> Liberals...pay attention because here's an alternative to the medicine President Trump has suggested:
> 
> Obama Turds.
> 
> ...



Well, you enjoy that then, weirdo.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Just because a pill makes one person feel worse doesn't mean it isn't worthwhile.     In the case of hydroxychloroquine and the Chinese Kung Flu, people are dying so its well worth trying.    Don't you want to save lives?   Or is "procedure" more important to you?     Would you refuse this drug if you was sick with this?


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

Rocko said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


OMGosh, that makes me SO HAPPY, Rocko!!!!!!!!!!! Bless her and you and all the clinicians who are taking great care of your precious mom. Long may you two be in one another lives.   I'll continue with her in my prayers 'till she is home and feeling back to her wonderful self!


----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Liberals real problem is that the president is selling false hope. Americans can take the hard truth. Most of us have no wish to be bullshitted. This stuff, even if it works as advertised, does nothing to fight the spread of the disease, only the mortality rate. It's not the magic bullet you are all looking for to make this all go away so jackass can claim victory and start having his self-aggrandizing pep rallies again.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Her doctor told her to stop taking it. Ok.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


NOT while our Hercules is in office. He has a way with the people and as the people see Congress with their phony bills and all the pork, my great hope is that will spark some sense in their heads. The latest is 15% of Dem voters are planning ( as of yesterday ) to vote for Trump and I feel the independents will come out in high numbers for him as well. If the virus is over by September and kids are back in school and people are working he is a shoo-in. ( she says with fingers crossed )


----------



## Rocko (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



what were the negative side effects specifically? Maybe the virus is what made your friend feel worse


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




I always like Dr. Michael Pinkus, tremendous doctor who has produced some tremendous Informative programs for TV and radio on various supplements.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You’re one of the morons who drank fish tank cleaner, aren’t you?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Abdominal pain, from my understanding it was excruciating. So the doc told her to stop taking it as it was more or less a crapshoot as to whether there was any benefit.


----------



## RandomPoster (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



  The drug's toxicity levels have been tested for decades and it has been approved by the FDA for use in treating many diseases.  The only thing left to test is whether or not it works against the virus.  It has shown early promising results.  Also, you still need to get a prescription from a doctor.  I say let doctors treat their patients as they see fit and stop trying to tie their hands for political reasons.


----------



## Rocko (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



It may be a heart arrhythmia issue. From what I understand is one has to be monitored when on it because it may cause heart arrhythmia symptoms to worsen.


----------



## Rocko (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



i see


----------



## Rocko (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Hope your friend recovers btw.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

RandomPoster said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Yes, the drug is toxic which is why you don't just willy-nilly start prescribing it to the masses and especially not to people as a precaution. As far as any provable benefit their have only been small studies performed on a limited basis with mixed results. Sure, it needs to be tested and hopefully it turns out to be beneficial but there really isn't any proof right now.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



She's hoping to return to work later this week. Glad your mom is doing well.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Hydroxychloroquine combined with azithromycin has shown in French studies to be effective in combating this virus. I asked my brother what the side effects of hydroxychloroquine were and he said in his experience patients had few minor side effects but in a big one, if the drug is taken for two years or so which it hardly ever is, there can be damage to the retina of the eye. 

Before my brother became a doctor, he was a registered pharmacist and so it is fair to say he knows how meds work? Not that he knows everything probably. But he did say he has those two meds above at his house should he or his wife ever need them. I told him to express some to sis! Ha!


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I wouldn't want to wait two years for a med to be tested if I were close to my last days.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > RandomPoster said:
> ...



It's not going to take two years.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




Got it.

Thanks.


So your thought is to do whatever can be done to prevent public meetings, at least until Election Day, to help Biden.

Biden , in your view, benefits by staying inside during the campaign with a mask on.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 6, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.
> ...


We took it in the 80s going to t port of call in Kenya.........kinda made you a little grumpy in the stomach but no big deal..............

Now the Tiger Beer in Kenya........that is another story.....Talk about a hang over from hell.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

WOOT! Dem w/ C-19 praises Trump for saving her life.

*Michigan State House Rep. Karen Whitsett, who represents District 9 in Detroit, said Monday that she credits hydroxychloroquine and President Donald Trump with saving her from the COVID-19 coronavirus.*

Whitsett says she had heard of the positive effects of hydroxychloroquine before, but she would not have asked for or been given a prescription for the anti-malaria drug if President Trump had not repeatedly touted it during White House press conferences.
Via Detroit Free Press:



> State Rep. Karen Whitsett, who learned Monday she has tested positive for COVID-19, said she started taking hydroxychloroquine on March 31, prescribed by her doctor, after both she and her husband sought treatment for a range of symptoms on March 18.
> 
> “It was less than two hours” before she started to feel relief, said Whitsett, who had experienced shortness of breath, swollen lymph nodes, and what felt like a sinus infection. She is still experiencing headaches, she said.
> 
> Whitsett said she was familiar with “the wonders” of hydroxychloroquine from an earlier bout with Lyme disease, but does not believe she would have thought to ask for it, or her doctor would have prescribed it, had Trump not been touting it as a possible treatment for COVID-19.



Whitsett went on to credit President Trump with playing a significant role in saving her life:



> “It has a lot to do with the president … bringing it up,” Whitsett said. “He is the only person who has the power to make it a priority.”
> Asked if she thinks Trump may have saved her life, Whitsett said: “Yes, I do,” and “I do thank him for that.”











						BREAKING: Dem. Detroit Rep Says Hydroxychloroquine, Trump Saved Her Life From Coronavirus
					

The drug maligned by the mainstream media is credited with saving Rep. Karen Whitsett's life




					nationalfile.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


LOL

It's one of the possibles from taking it.......Might make you get a stomach ache.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Side effects in some people: 
*Common hydroxychloroquine side effects may include:*

*headache*, *dizziness*, ringing in your ears;
nausea, vomiting, stomach pain;
loss of appetite, weight loss;
mood changes, feeling nervous or irritable;
skin rash or itching; or.
hair loss.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


How do you know that?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 6, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> WOOT! Dem w/ C-19 praises Trump for saving her life.
> 
> *Michigan State House Rep. Karen Whitsett, who represents District 9 in Detroit, said Monday that she credits hydroxychloroquine and President Donald Trump with saving her from the COVID-19 coronavirus.*
> 
> ...


That Democrat  will be voting Trump.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.
> ...


Do you think your brother will go against the rules?


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Side effects in some people:
> *Common hydroxychloroquine side effects may include:*
> 
> *headache*, *dizziness*, ringing in your ears;
> ...



Hydroxychloroquine is prescribed for a number of long term problems for extended periods of time. Coronavirus is a short term acute problem, so the chance of side effects would probably be less.


----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You just can't help making this all about Trump can you? As for me I'll worry about the election later, I seriously don't care at this point. What I care about right now is the river of dangerous misinformation flowing from the right. We have encountered a horrific public health emergency and you people think you can make it go away with the usual bullshit.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 6, 2020)

__





						Home | Post-exposure Prophylaxis or Preemptive Treatment for Coronavirus
					






					covidpep.umn.edu
				




Clinical studies......









						Thousands of NY COVID patients are being treated with anti-malarial drug
					

As many as 4,000 seriously ill coronavirus patients in New York are being treated with the anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine, state health officials say. President Trump has touted hydroxychlor…




					nypost.com
				




New York.....thousands using it.









						Anti-parasitic drug can kill COVID-19 within 48 hours: Australian scientists
					

In a major breakthrough, a joint study led by researchers from Monash University's Biomedicine Discovery Institute (BDI) in Melbourne, Australia and Peter Doherty Institute of Infection and Immunity (Doherty Institute), has shown that an anti-parasitic drug which is already availablein the...




					zeenews.india.com
				




Austrailia may have a hell of a cure.









						Emergency Use Authorizations for Medical Devices
					

This Web section contains information about medical device EUAs including those related to Covid-19




					www.fda.gov
				




FDA emergency measures









						Post-exposure Prophylaxis / Preemptive Therapy for SARS-Coronavirus-2 - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov
					

Post-exposure Prophylaxis / Preemptive Therapy for SARS-Coronavirus-2 - Full Text View.




					clinicaltrials.gov
				




Clinical trial from the University of Minnesota already shown above.









						Government Response to Coronavirus, COVID-19 | USAGov
					

Learn about what the U.S. government is doing in response to coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.usa.gov
				




all gov't actions to date with links to agencies.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




You were the one who said your goal was to stop Trump's rallies, and were concerned that this drug might help bring them back.

BTW, if America is still locked down on Election Day, the country will be in sad shape.  The goal of ALL Americans should be to bring back the economy and get the people back working ASAP, with all deliberate speed.  We don't want the country to become a Shithole , do we?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 6, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Sounded more like retching pain without any benefits why suffering from a high temperature and a complete lack of energy while your body attempts to cough up a lung.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I doubt you are telling the truth here............you are a dishonest poster.....in regards to how people with the virus or even dying from the flu......well that is correct it is brutal.

Now ...my point is that the stomach is a side effect of the drug........got me just a little when i took it way back when.......others.......not so much.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


It will take far longer.  Ain't never going to happen.  Lefties and the MSM will NEVER allow a drug that Trump touted in spite of comrade fauci to ever be successful.


----------



## RandomPoster (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



  I don't believe you when you accuse doctors of prescribing hydroxychloroquine "willy nilly".  They have patients that are dying.   Most of the "off label" prescriptions have been used for seriously ill patients as a last chance effort to try and save lives after every other available option has failed.  I believe that a doctor making a decision whether or not to prescribe hydroxychloroquine to a dying patient is probably about as non-political regarding his decision as you can get.

  If I get the Coronavirus, I will listen to my doctor regarding medical advice, not Donald Trump, not Andrew Cuomo, and not some journalist.  If I find myself in the ICU with the coronavirus and my doctor wants to prescribe hydroxychloroquine, he should be able to.

  Dr. Fauci and other doctors have already stated that if they got the coronavirus, they would consider taking the drug depending on the situation and the advice of the doctor treating them.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2020)

*Another doctor's opinion. From L.A.*

A doctor in Los Angeles is reporting remarkable success in treating COVID-19 patients with a combination of zinc and the Trump-touted anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine.

Dr. Anthony Cardillo, an ER specialist and the CEO of Mend Urgent Care, has been prescribing the combination of drugs to patients experiencing severe symptoms of the disease after contracting the novel coronavirus.

"Every patient I've prescribed it to has been very, very ill and within 8 to 12 hours, they were basically symptom-free," Cardillo said in an interview Sunday with KABC-TV.

"So, clinically I am seeing a resolution."

He added that combining the drug with zinc has been the key to success. The hydroxychloroquine, he said, "opens the zinc channel" allowing the zinc to enter the cell, which then "blocks the replication of cellular machinery."
*Cardillo was careful to note that the drug should only be prescribed for patients who are extremely sick and in urgent need so as to not blow through the limited supply of the drug, which is used to treat other illnesses, as well.*


"We have to be cautious and mindful that we don't prescribe it for patients who have COVID who are well," he said. "It should be reserved for people who are really sick, in the hospital or at home very sick, who need that medication. Otherwise, we're going to blow through our supply for patients that take it regularly for other disease processes."









						LA doctor: COVID-19 patients go from 'very ill' to 'symptom-free' in 8 to 12 hours using hydroxychloroquine and zinc
					

'Clinically, I am seeing a resolution'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2020)

RandomPoster said:


> If I get the Coronavirus, I will listen to my doctor regarding medical advice, not Donald Trump, not Andrew Cuomo, and not some journalist.  If I find myself in the ICU with the coronavirus and my doctor wants to prescribe hydroxychloroquine, he should be able to.
> 
> Dr. Fauci and other doctors have already stated that if they got the coronavirus, they would consider taking the drug depending on the situation and the advice of the doctor treating them.




Even if you aren't in the ICU, if you are in a regular hospital room, or in your doctor's office or an urgent care center, if the doctor feels that hydroxychloroquine will prevent the need to move you to the ICU or be admitted to the hospital, that's fine as well.   

From my understanding, this is not a terribly dangerous drug and a lot of people already take it on an outpatient basis.   President Trump has gone to the manufacturers who have already cranked up production at Mr. Trump's suggestion so there shouldn't be shortages.

Sure, people lying in the ICU are in more desperate shape,  and even a more dangerous drug could be worth trying if the patient is literally on Death's Door.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Apr 6, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > And Fauci is a huge liberal and Hillary worshiper.
> ...


Holy shit, you’re dumb as fuck.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Lefties want America to be a shithole.  Shithole countries are their natural habitat.


----------



## RandomPoster (Apr 7, 2020)

I say let doctors read the studies as they come in and make up their own minds as to if and when they should prescribe drugs as long as they are not breaking the law.


----------



## okfine (Apr 7, 2020)

occupied said:


> If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.


Because in reality, it is what Trump is hanging on politically. Same with the Trumpster crew. See monkey, see monkey do.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

okfine said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.
> ...


Not entirely

trump is organizing ppe distribution to the blue states and cities

sending US Navy hospital ships to cities infested with trump haters

and extending the shelter in place advisory 30 more days

but also giving hope that medicines not made in china might help people


----------



## Norman (Apr 7, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



You moron, the drug has already approved for other uses. It is safe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2020)

DBA said:


> It is simple. The Democrats do *NOT* want a quick fix to this. They need it to linger for political purposes. The sheep in this country never understand they are being led to slaughter...literally.



Or we can wait for Trump to keep fucking it up, that would do the trick, too.  

Trump wanted to reopen the country by Easter.   Imagine how much worse this would be if he got his way.


----------



## Lesh (Apr 7, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.
> ...


They are already using it. On some patients in some circumstances it appears to help in some circumstances. They are using many drugs and many treatments (kind of flailing around) . There is NO magic bullet and this ISN'T political


----------



## Norman (Apr 7, 2020)

Lesh said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Unfortunately, democrats have chosen to make it political, just like they have chosen to make the entire crisis political, to forward their stupid agenda.

Now we Americans must stop them.


----------



## CowboyTed (Apr 7, 2020)

Lets start Dr Fauci has said he would take the drug as part of a clinical trial. i.e. that is to learn something

Lets be clear Trump should be following his experts advice and they are telling to stop recommending drugs as possible cures. 

The White House has plenty of ways it can test this drug on large controlled groups and assess the outcomes. This is valuble information which can then be used in fighting this virus.
 It discredits the White House by just shouting out something different everyday.. 


Has the President weighed up the pro and cons of using ibuprofen v paracetamol v Remdesivir v hydroxychloroquine v antibody treatment?
Could you tell us the ones that work or actively makes the patient condition worse?
What are the supplies looking for each treatment?
.....
These are not things you discuss in the Press Room but in the Oval Office/Situation Room. 

Honestly what is the President doing in the daily briefing. He should be a point of escalation and point for a simple message. Presidents should not be involved in micromanaging a crisis. Leave that to guys who have been trained in various aspects of this... 
Example: Obama appointed Ron Klain as Czar for Ebola, the Ron  said he nothing about Ebola, 
Obama said exactly, you will stay out of the way of the people who did
He didn't speak for the first couple of months publicly and left it to Fauci and Blix (I think)
Ron Klain was picked because he was Biden Chief of staff they knew how to run a team to let others shine while he keeps the lights on.

Compare that to the Trump response right now.. He has himself, Kushner and Pence trying to lead this... Trump answers questions and Fauci spends his day trying to get the truth out without insulting Trump. He is an obstacle and the thread shows why...
If this was team was handled by John Kelly, Fauci would have no need to answer childish question...  Answer is we are trying numerous treatments under controlled conditions and we give you the results... Move On.


----------



## DBA (Apr 7, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.
> ...



Your brother is not alone.  Physicians all over the country are doing the same. Even the leftists ones give lip service to the "it doesn't work" mantra all the while making sure they have some on hand for personal use if needed.  Sheep(never-Trumpers) will be sheep. There is nothing we can do to fix them.


----------



## DBA (Apr 7, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > It is simple. The Democrats do *NOT* want a quick fix to this. They need it to linger for political purposes. The sheep in this country never understand they are being led to slaughter...literally.
> ...



Trump gave in to the stay at home orders after listening to Fauci and others.  Trump also wants us to start prescribing long-term tested and proven drugs as treatment as well as getting everyone tested so we can get back to work. Democrats want everyone to sit home and collect checks from the government as long as possible to destroy the economy, create more dependency and then hope to win the upcoming election. To put it simply, if the Democrats had a choice between shutting down the economy for 6 months vs a vaccine and a treatment that became available, they would choose the former.  Control is *ALWAYS *at the forefront of the liberal mind.


----------



## CowboyTed (Apr 7, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.
> ...



Sounds like your brother is a shit doctor. I mean really shit because he didn't know it is approved and there is nothing stopping him perscribing it..









						FDA: You Can Use Chloroquine to Treat COVID-19; EU Regulators: Not Just Yet | The Motley Fool
					

Regulators take different approaches to the unapproved medications.




					www.fool.com
				




Did your brother get his medical degree from Trump university...


*On another note my brother is an astronaut and he is going to Mars using bullshit as a fuel...*


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.


You must fall for every fake news story out there......which shows desperation. 
I hope you're enjoying your pandemic, shitforbrains....because you're partly responsible for it.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it.  Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives?  It will NEVER happen.  My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned.  The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever.  The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.
> ...


If you cannot post a reply that demonstrates that you did read and understand the opening post, it means that you are evading something that you cannot challenge.   Why not break down the logic of what you chickened out on and explain how it is flawed?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2020)

Norman said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Morphine is approved for managing pain, it doesn't mean it's safe.


----------



## Norman (Apr 7, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Morphine won't kill you unless you do something very stupid. If it cured Corona, people would be taking it.

Laughably low IQ.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2020)

Norman said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Handing out medication that is untested for the purpose is doing something very stupid. Morphine and other opioids have been studied and applied when necessary appropriately and when not it's created problems in our society to include unwanted addictions to the medication. And no, idiot, I'm not saying hydrochlorothiazide is addictive, I'm saying you shouldn't prescribe the medication that can have life threatening side effects if it doesn't work.


----------



## sartre play (Apr 7, 2020)

IF your dying why not, your choice. in all other cases maybe wait a while, they must be testing this stuff like crazy. in the mean time because of the panic people with Lupus are having a very difficult time getting their RX refiled.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2020)

sartre play said:


> IF your dying why not, your choice. in all other cases maybe wait a while, they must be testing this stuff like crazy. in the mean time because of the panic people with Lupus are having a very difficult time getting their RX refiled.



If you're dying there's a good chance you aren't conscious.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 7, 2020)

“It wasn’t until she was given hydroxychloroquine, a drug used to treat Malaria, that things started looking up.
“After I started taking the Malaria medicine, I started to feel a lot better,” she said. “Like, the next day.”









						“It was the worst 2 weeks of my life”: Woman recovers from coronavirus
					

An Amarillo woman who tested positive for COVID-19 is now considered recovered and is sharing her story in an effort to show others how serious the disease is.




					www.nbc12.com


----------



## Winco (Apr 7, 2020)

Outstanding.
Glad it helped her.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

Michigan Democratic lawmaker says hydroxychloroquine saved her life
					

Michigan lawmaker Karen Whitsett, infected with COVID-19, is crediting the controversial anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine with saving her life.x




					nypost.com


----------



## Missourian (Apr 7, 2020)

Nope.  Orange Man Bad.  Better to let people die than give them a chance with an incredibly safe drug that has been used for a half century!  We must wait a year for a triple lutz double axle blind study.  Then we can dig them up and prescribe it to their corpse.

That makes perfect sense,  doesn't it?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2020)

Good for her.  Now how do you know whether it was that or she was getting better anyway?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Good for her. Now how do you know whether it was that or she was getting better anyway?


Can I introduce you some friends, Mr. Cause and Mrs. Effect:
“After I started taking the Malaria medicine, I started to feel a lot better,” she said. “Like, the next day.”

Also meet _Mr. Duh_....


----------



## Missourian (Apr 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Good for her.  Now how do you know whether it was that or she was getting better anyway?



Could even be a placebo effect.  Does it matter?









						The Placebo Effect: What Is It?
					

WebMD explains what the placebo effect is, how it works, and its potential benefits for medical treatment.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Good for her.  Now how do you know whether it was that or she was getting better anyway?


If you get sick what would you do lol hahhhaha


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Good for her.  Now how do you know whether it was that or she was getting better anyway?











						Michigan Democratic lawmaker says hydroxychloroquine saved her life
					

Michigan lawmaker Karen Whitsett, infected with COVID-19, is crediting the controversial anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine with saving her life.x




					nypost.com
				




Because she wasn’t. You’re a consistent dope


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 7, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Good for her. Now how do you know whether it was that or she was getting better anyway?
> ...


He-he, good one!  By the way, I like that you honor the great George Orwell by using his birth name.  Nicely done.  I wonder how many that post on here actually know this.  My guess, sadly, would be probably not that many.


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 7, 2020)

Doctor Siegel reveals that he prescribed HCQ and Erythromycin for his 96 year old father stricken with Covid -19 and he has survived... See: Tucker Carlson show 7 Apr 2020.... He was quickly shut off.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Good for her.  Now how do you know whether it was that or she was getting better anyway?
> ...


Coming from someone who’s main contribution is trolling, that doesn’t mean much.  I presume you must be her doctor.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Good for her. Now how do you know whether it was that or she was getting better anyway?
> ...


Wow.  Let me tell you the most amazing story!  The other day, I walked outside, with my umbrella...and it rained!  Imagine that, an umbrellla causes rain!  Coincidental?  I think not


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2020)

Missourian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Good for her.  Now how do you know whether it was that or she was getting better anyway?
> ...


It can, if it means that people who DO need that medicine, which has a medically proven effect on their illness, can’t get it.









						Why Lupus Patients Find Hydroxychloroquine In Short Supply
					

A drug being investigated as a possible COVID-19 treatment is being snapped up, and lupus patients who depend on it to stay healthy are having trouble finding it.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Missourian (Apr 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well,  she went without for three weeks and didn't die.

If I told you you would have to suffer for three weeks for a 5% chance you were saving someone's  life..would you do it?

I would.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2020)

Missourian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Ever had lupus?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Wow. Let me tell you the most amazing story! The other day, I walked outside, with my umbrella...and it rained! Imagine that, an umbrellla causes rain! Coincidental? I think not


_"Interesting_" story but unlike medicine and it's intended effect on disease who really thinks an umbrella can effect the weather? 
Umbrellas are a reaction to the weather and don't really effect the conditions at all.

Glad to help you out on this one. Just shoot me an email if you get confused like this again.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Ever had lupus?


Nope.  Ever been hit by a speeding car?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I can read English. You should try it. Trolling? You must be kidding. You are one of the least logical persons on this board. Let’s see how many agreements this post receives. How exactly do I “troll”. Be specific. I posted an article where the woman sent her husband to the store for the drugs and says they made her better and she is
No friend of Trump. And you ask your stupid question. But I am “trolling”. You’re a real winner..:


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Let me tell you the most amazing story! The other day, I walked outside, with my umbrella...and it rained! Imagine that, an umbrellla causes rain! Coincidental? I think not
> ...



it illustrates the fallacy that correlation does not necessarily equal cause, which is why clinical trials under strict conditions are done.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Andyou are a real loser.

What is logical about testimonials aside from the fact it is the key validation for snake oil?


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd think it should be Poutine.
I love Poutine.


----------



## Maxdeath (Apr 8, 2020)

We could all hide under the bed and sing kumbia.
But if a doctor prescribes any medicine for god sake don't take it.


----------



## kyzr (Apr 8, 2020)

Andrew, hope you had a fucking nap.  You were in rough shape this morning.


----------



## bendog (Apr 8, 2020)

For the LOVE OF GOD, PRAY Trump doesn't see this!






						Cures for the Black Death - The Black Death - KS3 History Revision - BBC Bitesize
					

Learn and revise about the Black Death, a plague in the Middle Ages which killed an estimate 20 million deaths in Europe, with BBC Bitesize KS3 History.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Those clinical trials are not DESIGNED for situations like this..  They want to MEASURE safety of course, but more importantly they are designed to MEASURE "efficacy"..  USUALLY, a new drug will COMPETE with others and it's a "badge of honor" to have the FDA SAY that yours is "more effective"... Or safer.. 

We're NOT in the DARK about safety of HCQ...  It's been routinely prescribed to foreign travelers/workers for DECADES...  People with RArthritis are on it..  So THIS instance falls under "Right to Try" as a concept..

DOCTORS have always had options to prescribe "off label" uses..  Insurance companies might not pick it up -- but they can DO that..  And when you have THOUSANDS of doctors WORKING this disease from 5 or 8 countries TELLING YOU that it "KEEPS PEOPLE OFF VENTILATORS" --- Any rational person can weigh the risks and should be ALLOWED to take it...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 8, 2020)

Here's the other thing about "clinical trials"...  We seem to be arguing about the "RISK" word again..  The one that all leftists want to annihilate from existence..   

In a clinical trial -- you must RANDOMLY SELECT 1/2 your cases to be on PLACEBO... In order to GET an exact measure of efficacy...  

Now you people griping about HCQ --  REALIZE -- that this is life/death right now for MOST of the intended receivers of the drug..  You are NOT ALLOWED TO TELL THEM if they get placebo... 

To ME -- at a time like this -- that would be IMMORAL... Because most people who go ON ventilators for things like this NEVER come off.. And if you saved 10% of them with no serious side effects, I'd be cool with that.. 

Funny to me as a Libertarian that we got SLAMMED for 3 decades trying to decriminalize maryjuanna and when the public TURNED in that direction -- it was the SAME ZERO RISK TO ANYTHING people leading the legalization OF THAT in the states.. There are RISKS TO EVERYTHING.. You balance them against the rewards of NOT filling your legal system for possession of a joint or dismantling the ILLEGAL CRIMINAL flow of that substance... 

Or in THIS case --- you balance it against the # of vents you need or the number of deaths..


----------



## Coyote (Apr 8, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



I don't disagree.  My disagreement is making claims for it that are unverified and untested.  It's being touted as a panacea when it isn't and that can lead to dangerous assumptions.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The claims are EXACTLY what they are this point..  Testimonials from heroes working the COVID wards around the world.. Got a survey from 6000 doctors working cases around the world that AGREE "it should be tried" before it's respirator time..  

The cost of doing NOTHING therefore -- means MORE deaths..  If this thing scales anywhere NEAR the hysterical numbers that the early "models" cranked out..  That's a LOT of unnecessary deaths.. 

If it was a loved one -- would you be lecturing them NOT to try it because there's not been "clinical trials" ??  You're expectations for what that does with a drug that is now so old it's generic just aren't a reason not to.... 

It's NOT untested as drug for harm.. Those effects are well known.. The drug has been "clinically tested for harm on MILLIONS for over 30 years. It IS unverified for COVID, but the "expert crowd sourcing" is all we get right now..


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 8, 2020)

Coyote  It IS being scientifically tested around the world..  Just NOT "blind or double blind" clinical trials..  The scientific "replication" factor is THERE..   And that's a major step to proving anything..

Here are 6300 testimonials as to the efficacy...  REALIZE that some drugs on the market only WORK for as low as 40% of cases... All FDA approved..  Even important ones like the "colon cancer in a box" one has a reliability of 80%...  Which means that 5 to 10% of people who have colon cancer WONT BE CAUGHT with it..

Here's the testimonials..









						Largest Statistically Significant Study by 6,200 Multi-Country Physicians on COVID-19 Uncovers Treatment Patterns and Puts Pandemic in Context
					

Widespread confusion, conflicting reports, inconsistent testing, and off-indication use of existing and experimental drugs has resulted in no single source of information from the frontlines. To create a centralized and dynamic knowledge base, Sermo, the largest global healthcare polling company...




					news.yahoo.com
				





*Hydroxychloroquine usage amongst COVID-19 treaters is 72% in Spain, 49% in Italy, 41% in Brazil, 39% in Mexico, 28% in France, 23% in the U.S., 17% in Germany, 16% in Canada, 13% in the UK, and 7% in Japan*
_*Hydroxychloroquine was overall chosen as the most effective therapy amongst COVID-19 treaters from a list of 15 options. (37% of COVID-19 treaters)*_
_*75% in Spain, 53% Italy, 44% in China, 43% in Brazil, 29% in France, 23% in the U.S., and 13% in the UK*_
_*The two most common treatment regimens for Hydroxychloroquine were:*_
_*(38%) 400mg twice daily on day one; 400 mg daily for five days*_
_*(26%) 400mg twice daily on day one; 200mg twice daily for four days*_
_*Outside the U.S., Hydroxychloroquine was equally used for diagnosed patients with mild to severe symptoms whereas in the U.S. it was most commonly used for high risk diagnosed patients*_
*Globally, 19% of physicians prescribed or have seen Hydroxychloroquine prophylactically used for high risk patients, and 8% for low risk patients*
*Second Wave of Outbreak*


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 8, 2020)

*Just realized that somehow this thread got locked this afternoon after a merge..  Don't quite understand it because there's nothing in thread notes about a recent lock..  Maybe a "Bug" in the Xenforo update??   Re-Opened...*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Here's the other thing about "clinical trials"...  We seem to be arguing about the "RISK" word again..  The one that all leftists want to annihilate from existence..
> 
> In a clinical trial -- you must RANDOMLY SELECT 1/2 your cases to be on PLACEBO... In order to GET an exact measure of efficacy...
> 
> ...



Exactly.  And in this case it could be fatal for some in the half not getting the real drug.








						Post-exposure Prophylaxis / Preemptive Therapy for SARS-Coronavirus-2 - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov
					

Post-exposure Prophylaxis / Preemptive Therapy for SARS-Coronavirus-2 - Full Text View.




					clinicaltrials.gov


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 8, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the other thing about "clinical trials"...  We seem to be arguing about the "RISK" word again..  The one that all leftists want to annihilate from existence..
> ...



Very cool...  So by MAY -- we'll have "kinda" a clinical study..  More of an "efficacy" study because it says nothing about placebos... My point was "clinical trials" assess safety, interactions, side effects, AND efficacy...  But the 1st 3 things are already pretty well known..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Half will get the placebos .....half will not.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

__





						Home | Post-exposure Prophylaxis or Preemptive Treatment for Coronavirus
					






					covidpep.umn.edu
				




Other site from the University of Minnesota


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

Lots of good links here.........these guys are good.





						David Boulware (@boulware_dr) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from David Boulware (@boulware_dr). infectious disease doc; budding mycologist interested in crypto and tb meningitis; and leading COVID clinical trials. Minneapolis, MN




					twitter.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

COVID-19 | Gilead
					

Gilead is focused on deploying our resources and decades of antiviral expertise to help patients and communities fighting the COVID-19 pandemic. Learn more.




					www.gilead.com
				




Another clinical trial.  Remdesivir


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 8, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I missed that part..  Not thrilled to hear that.. Any one with serious complications should NOT volunteer for that study then...


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 8, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Doctor Siegel reveals that he prescribed HCQ and Erythromycin for his 96 year old father stricken with Covid -19 and he has survived... See: Tucker Carlson show 7 Apr 2020.... He was quickly shut off.


hcq-S make sure it's the correct one.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow...........same information being posted here trying to say hydroxychloroquine doesn't work.

Seems the ones that help write it............LOL......want Remdesivir to win this race and are from Gilead........

I'm book marking this below.









Lucas Morin

@lucasmorin_eolc
·
Apr 3

*What about potential conflicts of interests? * That's a good but thorny question. The authors explicitly state that they have none, and there is no reason to doubt their disclosure.






Lucas Morin

@lucasmorin_eolc
·
Apr 3

A quick search on the Transparency in Healthcare database shows that* several authors have links with Gilead (remdesevir)* or, to a lower extent, Abbvie (kaletra), but nothing out of the ordinary: clinician-scientists have to work with pharmaceutical companies to develop treatments






Lucas Morin

@lucasmorin_eolc
·
Apr 3

Now, let's discuss the study. It is an observational cohort (i.e. not a trial), with data collected prospectively in a single group of 11 consecutive patients who were hospitalized in the department of infectious diseases. This means that there is no comparison group here.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Nope ....because that would be a death sentence.........I just posted the group talking about how that Sciencedaily site is TAINTED..........Seems Gilean is doing it...trying to show that hydroxy doesn't work...........LOL

Was lucky to see that today...........LOL............That SAME SOURCE has been used on these boards by THOSE WITH TDS..........Seems that the REPORT from that site is a LIE...........IMAGINE THAT.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 8, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think every major lab and med university is gonna do it..  My daughter is in post grad Med Research at Vanderbilt..  Just announce THEIR COVID/HCQ study yesterday...


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 8, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Doctor Siegel reveals that he prescribed HCQ and Erythromycin for his 96 year old father stricken with Covid -19 and he has survived... See: Tucker Carlson show 7 Apr 2020.... He was quickly shut off.


Erythromycin,  interesting twist. Watch the gut flora. Should be decent


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

No evidence of rapid antiviral clearance or clinical benefit with the combination of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin in patients with severe COVID-19 infection
					






					www.sciencedirect.com
				




This is the FAKE...........being used on these boards.........people that wrote it.....want to SELL the other drug.  And THEY WORK FOR THE COMPETITION..........LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > __
> ...


I have posted from UAB and University of Nebraska for quite some time now.........Gilean also......and also Gilean tried .............TRIED ......to get a monopoly on the drug and almost succeeded.......so they could charge massive amounts for the drug...........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

Anti-parasitic drug can kill COVID-19 within 48 hours: Australian scientists
					

In a major breakthrough, a joint study led by researchers from Monash University's Biomedicine Discovery Institute (BDI) in Melbourne, Australia and Peter Doherty Institute of Infection and Immunity (Doherty Institute), has shown that an anti-parasitic drug which is already availablein the...




					zeenews.india.com
				




Monash Biomedicine Discovery Institute's Dr. Kylie Wagstaff, who led the study, told Medican Express that the drug,* Ivermectin*, was capable of stopping the COVID-19 coronavirus growing in cell culture within 48 hours.

*"We found that even a single dose could essentially remove all viral RNA by 48 hours and that even at 24 hours there was a really significant reduction in it," Dr. Wagstaff said.*


It is to be noted that Ivermectin is an FDA-approved drug that is also effective in vitro against a broad range of viruses including HIV, Dengue, Influenza and Zika virus.

Dr. Wagstaff, however, stressed that the tests conducted in the study were in vitro and trials should be done on people too.

"Ivermectin is very widely used and seen as a safe drug. We need to figure out now whether the dosage you can use it at in humans will be effective—that's the next step," Dr. Wagstaff said.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

LOL

Here we go again.........look at the first article trying to sell the drug Ivermectin......links you to the article being used that says.............drum roll please.......SWEDEN stops using Hydroxy.........LOL

Misinformation campaign to SELL A DIFFERENT DRUG.








						What is Ivermectin? Head lice drug appears to stop coronavirus—here's what you need to know
					

There is no evidence to suggest it can be used to treat COVID-19 in humans and people should not go out and  buy the drug "just in case."




					www.newsweek.com
				




*How might Ivermectin treat COVID-19?*

Some Swedish Hospitals Have Stopped Using Chloroquine to Treat COVID-19
READ MORE
Recent laboratory data from scientists at Monash University and the Doherty Institute suggests Ivermectin is able to stop SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, from replicating.

Ivermectin has also been shown to stop other viruses (such as HIV, dengue, influenza and Zika) replicating, at least in the laboratory.

The researchers found Ivermectin had an effect on SARS-CoV-2 after one exposure to the drug. Viral replication was shut down within 24 to 48 hours.

It's still not clear exactly how Ivermectin works. But it appears to stop the processes that allow proteins to move within the virus. These proteins would normally dampen the body's antiviral response, allowing the virus to replicate and enhance the infection.



2nd link








						Some Swedish hospitals have stopped using Chloroquine to treat COVID-19 after reports of severe side effects
					

Side effects reported include cramps, vision loss and a headache that felt like stepping into "a high voltage plant," one patient reported.




					www.newsweek.com
				




This article above is also being used on these boards........and the article is TRYING to push a DIFFERENT DRUG.......LOL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> “After I started taking the Malaria medicine, I started to feel a lot better,” she said. “Like, the next day.”


That's not cause and effect. That is correlation. Learn what words mean.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because she wasn’t.


You know she would not have gotten better anyway?  Wow, you're like a voodoo shaman or something.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Testimonials from heroes working the COVID wards around the world..


Which is what we call "anecdotal evidence", and which is not scientific evidence.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 8, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Anti-parasitic drug can kill COVID-19 within 48 hours: Australian scientists
> 
> 
> In a major breakthrough, a joint study led by researchers from Monash University's Biomedicine Discovery Institute (BDI) in Melbourne, Australia and Peter Doherty Institute of Infection and Immunity (Doherty Institute), has shown that an anti-parasitic drug which is already availablein the...
> ...


One of Ivermectinas biggest hits is Hep-C. Not the same flavor as in todays"news" but similar. 
2 stroke "OIL" wont work in a Peterbuilt differential. It's still OIL, right ?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-parasitic drug can kill COVID-19 within 48 hours: Australian scientists
> ...


I like your postings bro............seems we got some good answers to this going on in the world.

Now if they could just find a cure for the liberals here in the U.S.  Is there and empty Island we can put them all on.

LMAO


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Trump and his minions are so damn stupid;  Cardiologist warns of serious side effects with drug touted as coronavirus treatment









						Doctor Scolds Fox News: It’s ‘Irresponsible’ to Promote Unproven Coronavirus Drug
					

“It is sad, to me, that people are promoting that drug,” Dr. William Haseltine told Fox News anchor Dana Perino on Monday.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Trump and his minions are so damn stupid;  Cardiologist warns of serious side effects with drug touted as coronavirus treatment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


renowned biologist Dr. William Haseltine told Fox News host Dana Perino on Monday that it was “irresponsible” to tout the unproven drug and called claims of its miraculous healing powers “complete and utter nonsense.” 


He is a pioneer in biotechnology having founded more than a dozen biotechnology companies in fields ranging from *development of cutting edge pharmaceuticals *to new materials and fuels





F*ck him, and the pharmacabal pony he rode in on....~S~


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

sparky said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Trump and his minions are so damn stupid;  Cardiologist warns of serious side effects with drug touted as coronavirus treatment
> ...







__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				








__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				












						Quinine in tonic water: Safety, side effects, and possible benefits
					

Doctors have used quinine to treat malaria for centuries. It is also what gives tonic water its bitter taste. Learn more about quinine here.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

Quinine tabs too..........supposedly it will allow the zinc to get in..............which is what the Malaria drugs does.........gets the zinc in.  The zinc kills it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Quinine tabs too..........supposedly it will allow the zinc to get in..............which is what the Malaria drugs does.........gets the zinc in.  The zinc kills it.


Great, but this isnt malaria. Just wait for the clinical trials. The results will be coming very soon.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Quinine tabs too..........supposedly it will allow the zinc to get in..............which is what the Malaria drugs does.........gets the zinc in.  The zinc kills it.
> ...


Why don't you take your negative waves and shove them where the sun doesn't shine..

How about that........


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Why don't you take your negative waves


What was negative about it? Just because facts don't align with your fetishes doesn't make them "negative". If anything, a smitten. , uninformed person like you should be happy about the trials. Then, if you are right, you can jerk one off (even though you were right for the wrong reasons).


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

And now the study trump touted is retracted:









						Publisher of hydroxychloroquine study touted by Trump says the research didn't meet its standards
					

President Trump has been a cheerleader for the drug hydroxychloroquine, pointing in a tweet and in person to a French study as evidence that one particular drug combination might be "one of the biggest game changers in the history of medicine."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you take your negative waves
> ...


You wouldn't know information if it reached up and bit you in the ass.......I post data.....research .....clinical trials.........from all over the world...........WHAT DO YOU POST........NOTHING............

You can't back up anything.....and usually if you do post something.....it's biased.............

I read from people smarter than you and me that the malaria drug serves only ONE PURPOSE........to get the zinc in that kills the virus..........

If you get the virus.......I suggest you tell your doctor to give you NOTHING but what has proven clinical trials for ..............

What would you like on your Tombstone. .........lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


What a bunch of embarrassing crybabying. You're gonna stroke out, son.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And now the study trump touted is retracted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CNN and the links I provided in this thread are the reason..........Different drug companies are after the cure at the same time.......and are using the Media to say the competition doesn't work.

I just got through posting some of them on this thread.

So........CNN versus the actuall doctors and labs ........let me see who to trust.........IT SURE AS HELL ISN'T CNN.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2020)

Another Liberal Liar to my IGNORE BOX.  Hope there is still room there.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> and the links I provided in this thread are the reason...


The reason the study was retracted? No. It was retracted because it did not meet the journal's standards, like many other retracted studies before it. You can read why they abandoned it.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Quinine tabs too..........supposedly it will allow the zinc to get in..............which is what the Malaria drugs does.........gets the zinc in.  The zinc kills it.


Trump supporters/apologists are beyond the pail of grotesque retardation folks, and I am not kidding. All it takes is one New York con artist/ cultist/ liar to herd up a crowd of Trump Sheep and make them believe anything. It is truly remarkable. Malaria has nothing to do with Coronavirus. Get a fucking clue. Cardiologist warns of serious side effects with drug touted as coronavirus treatment


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > and the links I provided in this thread are the reason...
> ...


They won't read about it because of their retarded tunnel vision.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Another Liberal Liar to my IGNORE BOX.  Hope there is still room there.


You can't deal with accurate information if it doesn't line up with the tunnel you are going through that has no end.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Testimonials from heroes working the COVID wards around the world..
> ...



It's more "crowd sourcing" of QUALIFIED opinion in a time of crisis...  And all the studies SHOWN HERE in this thread give you the VITAL SCIENTIFIC PREREQUISITE for any path to proof..  And that PREREQ is "replication of results'.. 

Given that safety, side effects, and drug interactions of this 3 or 5 decade OLD drug is known.. The efficacy for COVID is the key missing piece...  And in these times -- it WOULD NOT MATTER whether the efficacy is 25% or 60%....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> It's more "crowd sourcing" of QUALIFIED opinion in a time of crisis...


That's a romantic name for anecdotal evidence.  


flacaltenn said:


> And all the studies SHOWN HERE in this thread give you the VITAL SCIENTIFIC PREREQUISITE


...for clinical trials to start. And the desperate situation only demands that we expedite this process, not sidestep it.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 8, 2020)

occupied said:


> If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.


Uh because we don't need more dying by the truck loads while you all debate whether Trump is right or wrong for political reasons??


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 9, 2020)

Just when you wonder if TDS has come to its unfortunate end...you see a combo of drugs giving hope in a PANDEMIC but because Trump recommended it, Leftists are literally snatching it out of the hands of dying people.

Anyone with half and brain or soul left is watching. That's all I can say.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 9, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> you see a combo of drugs giving hope in a PANDEMIC but because Trump recommended it, Leftists are literally snatching it out of the hands of dying people.


Such retarded nonsense, parroted right from Hannity.

Scientists are the ones issuing warnings.

Doctors can prescribe it. 

Get better sources, FOX is rotting your brain.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 9, 2020)

I bookmarked a thread that I started call "Hydroxychloroquine doomed forever", but it was merged into this thread.  I have a copy of the original thread before it was hidden in this obscure place, but I am bookmarking this post for future reference to remind me why this bookmark is not like my others.

No need for anybody to reply to this post, it is only planted here for my own reference later on.

Post 1078

Trump touted this drug as being very promising, while Fauci condemned it, which tells us all we need to know about the future studies and research of it. Can anybody imagine the MSM admitting Trump was right and that this drug was what was needed to save lots of lives? It will NEVER happen. My prediction is that we will either never see the end of whatever research it takes to get the drug scientifically blessed get the stamp of approval from the government, or the drug will be condemned. The drug will make its way to many who need it, but it will have to remain taboo forever. The only way I see to get this drug blessed by the scientific and medical communities and a stamp of approval from the government is if lefties can find some way to say they touted it while Trump rejected it.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2020)

In New York, Cuomo made it impossible for a doctor to prescribe Hydroxychlorquine privately to a patient.   NO....the patient has to go to a hospital to get it.   Think about that, they have to expose themselves to the plethera of pathogens present in every hospital to get a drug that will protect them from those pathogens.    How does that make any sense at all?


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 9, 2020)

I just go to the farmacia ????
OH. It's a freedom thing. You would never understand


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> I just go to the farmacia ????
> OH. It's a freedom thing. You would never understandView attachment 321375


Nice lookin' drug dealer dude!!!  Got her number?


----------



## Markle (Apr 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ...for clinical trials to start. And the desperate situation only demands that we expedite this process, not sidestep it.



Why do you demand that thousands or tens of thousands of more people should die before using a known cure?

I've got it, it's because President Donald Trump is proposing the cure as opposed to Nancy Pelosi or Joe Biden!


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 9, 2020)

Markle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > ...for clinical trials to start. And the desperate situation only demands that we expedite this process, not sidestep it.
> ...


It's NOT a cure. It's an immune supercharger. YOU have the "cure' inside. This is fuel. The antibiotic generally combined gets after the bacterial lung issues , if they show.
It's effective a fair to good percent of the time.Well worth it. It's the main go to here. 5.7 Million people and two 87 year olds died a couple-three weeks ago. The cases are coming slow but steady....mostly lack of full testing, like Ol #1 and it's clusterfuck.
Iceland showed how that fail works out.
The world has who knows how many people carrying this shit around yet 100% asymptomatic. Not pretty.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Sometimes these antibiotics actually work against one's immune system IF that immune system is triggered to over perform by the virus.   This stuff is fairly complicated from what I understand.  Look at it this way, the virus could trigger a bacterial infection and the immune response creates an environment that the virus is protected by.  Shunting that particular response makes the virus more susceptible to one's other immune attack cells that may have been previously thwarted.   Just wondering, I'm no expert and probably 'over my skiis.'


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2020)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Well done France.  We need something for those hardest hit.  People are going from nasal cannulas to ventilators in 24 hours.
> ...


Yet another example of the idiotic policy of Obama et al to give China unrestricted access to our market, thereby replacing US manufacturers.

President Trump should be relected just on this issue alone.  For being the first president in 30 years, to not go along with this idiocy, and to put a stop to it.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> On the nightly news all the networks were downplaying the idea that the marlaria drug chloroquine could offer any hope.........trying to twist it into a story of Trump trying to build false hope.
> 
> 
> HUGE DEVELOPMENT! ... Now 3 International Studies Find Chloroquine with Azithromycin Shows 100% Success Rate in Treating Coronavirus in 6 Days! (VIDEO)


If it can be shown that these mainstream media networks are causing people to be sick and die, the guilty parties there could be prosecuted on serious charges, and imprisoned.

Time for the media to reassess their anti-Trump hysteria, and come back to earth.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


/——-/ How about this doctor ?WATCH: NY Doctor says his hospital already using Chloroquine for coronavirus patients and have had ZERO deaths


----------



## DrLove (Apr 10, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



How about this Cellie - Your story from _The Right Scoop_ (LoL) is almost a month old.
Go to 42 seconds in to see the ginormous refrigeration truck they recently brought in to Lenox Hill to hold bodies.








						New York City setting up makeshift morgues as coronavirus deaths surge
					

NBC's Anne Thompson reports from Lenox Hill hospital in New York City where makeshift morgues are being set up as the number of coronavirus cases and deaths continues to grow.




					www.msnbc.com


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


/----/ We were told there was nothing to worry about. Watch How CNN/MSNBC Kept Saying Coronavirus Is No Problem, the Flu Is Worse | 710 WOR | Mark Simone


----------



## DrLove (Apr 10, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



We were discussing Lenox Hill my friend -


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 10, 2020)

An interesting read by Walter E. Williams that fits right in to this discussion:   Walter Williams: FDA Policies Kill



> Among the U.S. Food and Drug Administration's responsibilities are approval and regulation of pharmaceutical drugs. In short, its responsibility is to ensure the safety and effectiveness of drugs. In the performance of this task, FDA officials can make two types of errors — statistically known as the type I error and type II error. With respect to the FDA, a type I error is the rejection or delayed approval of a drug that is safe and effective — erring on the side of over-caution — and a type II error is the approval of a drug that has unanticipated dangerous side effects, or erring on the side of under-caution.
> 
> Let's examine the incentives of FDA officials. If FDA officials err on the side of under-caution and approve a drug that has unanticipated dangerous side effects, the victims of their mistake will be highly visible. There may be congressional hearings, embarrassment to the agency and officials fired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lesh (Apr 10, 2020)

I have a friend on a vent and he’s being given this drug. No effect yet

it only seems to have an effect on mild cases... and there’s no way to tell what effect it had since mild cases resolve themselves in most cases


----------



## miketx (Apr 10, 2020)

On a related note, why do drugs always have two names? Ok like Advil(acetaminophen)?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


/——/ Gov Cuomo has blocked the use of the malaria drug. And I never trust the LSM. Who certifies the trailers are only for coronavirus victims? And I’m not your friend.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> An interesting read by Walter E. Williams that fits right in to this discussion:   Walter Williams: FDA Policies Kill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/—-/ I spent a decade as a pharma rep and this story is accurate.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 10, 2020)

Markle said:


> Why do you demand that thousands or tens of thousands of more people should die before using a known cure?


It's not a known cure. So i stopped there. Go find someone else to validate your lies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 10, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Gov Cuomo has blocked the use of the malaria drug.


False. It is being used in NY hospitals. Stop spreading lies.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

miketx said:


> On a related note, why do drugs always have two names? Ok like Advil(acetaminophen)?


/——-/ Tylenol is the easy to pronounce and remember brand name while acetaminophen is the propitiatory drug name. Different companies can market the same  drug under different brand names.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you demand that thousands or tens of thousands of more people should die before using a known cure?
> ...


/—-/ It’s not a cure, but it lessens the severity and symptoms making recovery easier and faster.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 10, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> It’s not a cure, but it lessens the severity and symptoms making recovery easier and faster.


On the whole? No, sorry, you don't know that, either.


----------



## miketx (Apr 10, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > On a related note, why do drugs always have two names? Ok like Advil(acetaminophen)?
> ...


I.did.not.want.an.answer. I.wanted.to.be.mad!!!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 10, 2020)

miketx said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Advil is ibuprofen. Tylenol is acetominophen.


----------



## miketx (Apr 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


No it aint. It's what I say it is, I'm a democrat now.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s not a cure, but it lessens the severity and symptoms making recovery easier and faster.
> ...


/—-/ I’m reading what the experts are saying. If you had coronavirus and were suffering, you refuse the treatment? Thousands of NY COVID patients are being treated with anti-malarial drug


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/—-/ Correct. I should have picked up on that.


----------



## Markle (Apr 10, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Apr 10, 2020)

Lesh said:


> I have a friend on a vent and he’s being given this drug. No effect yet
> 
> it only seems to have an effect on mild cases... and there’s no way to tell what effect it had since mild cases resolve themselves in most cases


MARCH 29TH, 2020

*France Officially Sanctions Drug After 78 Of 80 Patients Recover From COVID-19 Within Five Days*
By Amanda PrestigiacomoDailyWire.com

“This ensures continued treatment of patients who have been treated for several years for a chronic condition with this drug, but also allows a temporary authorization to allow certain patients with coronavirus to benefit from this therapeutic route,” said France’s director general of health Jérôme Salomon.

The move comes after infectious diseases specialist Didier Raoult announced new clinical results, which can be accessed here, that show 78 out of 80 patients treated with chloroquine recovered within five days, reported Trustnodes.









						France Officially Sanctions Drug After 78 Of 80 Patients Recover From COVID-19 Within Five Days | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 10, 2020)

Lesh said:


> I have a friend on a vent and he’s being given this drug. No effect yet
> 
> it only seems to have an effect on mild cases... and there’s no way to tell what effect it had since mild cases resolve themselves in most cases


How long has he been on it ? The noise here is 4-5 days to see a difference.


----------



## Markle (Apr 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you demand that thousands or tens of thousands of more people should die before using a known cure?
> ...



Okay!

*France allows use of Chloroquine to treat Covid-19 patients*
by Staff Writer
March 28, 2020

The French government has reversed an earlier ban on hydroxychloroquine for treating COVID19 patients.

The ban was reversed in light of successful clinical studies showing significant efficacy against the virus.

Hydroxychloroquine may now be prescribed to treat COVID-19 in France, according to the government.

Chloroquine, an anti-malarial drug works in a different way and is given to people to prevent malaria infections if they are bitten by a mosquito carrying the parasite.

The drug works by salts inside them poisoning parasites and preventing them from growing inside human red blood cells.

*India, Hungary & the United Kingdom have all banned export of the drug to save supply for themselves.

Jordan and France authorized use of hydroxychloroquine to treat COVID-19 while Bahrain claims success with drug on coronavirus patients.*









						France allows use of Chloroquine to treat Covid-19 patients - Africa Feeds
					

The French government has reversed an earlier ban on hydroxychloroquine for treating COVID19 patients. The ban was reversed in light of successful clinical studies showing significant efficacy against the virus. Hydroxychloroquine may now be prescribed to treat COVID-19 in France, according to...




					africafeeds.com
				




###

MARCH 29TH, 2020
*France Officially Sanctions Drug After 78 Of 80 Patients Recover From COVID-19 Within Five Days*
By Amanda PrestigiacomoDailyWire.com

“This ensures continued treatment of patients who have been treated for several years for a chronic condition with this drug, but also allows a temporary authorization to allow certain patients with coronavirus to benefit from this therapeutic route,” said France’s director general of health Jérôme Salomon.

The move comes after infectious diseases specialist Didier Raoult announced new clinical results, which can be accessed here, that show 78 out of 80 patients treated with chloroquine recovered within five days, reported Trustnodes.









						France Officially Sanctions Drug After 78 Of 80 Patients Recover From COVID-19 Within Five Days | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 10, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> I’m reading what the experts are saying.


No. The experts dont have any more evidence than you or i, because actual trials have not ben completed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 10, 2020)

Markle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


And raoult's study has already been retracted.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


/---/ Trump suggested it - Orange Man Bad - no matter how many die- it's all about the election.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Gov Cuomo has blocked the use of the malaria drug.
> ...


/——/ He only authorized it March 23. Gov. Cuomo Announces Chloroquine Trials in NY State


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 10, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Trump suggested it - Orange Man Bad - no matter how many die- it's all about the election.


ted. 
Falae. Its about not making claims based on no good evidence. The standards of scientific medicine did not change just because your fat idiot cult leader got elected.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump suggested it - Orange Man Bad - no matter how many die- it's all about the election.
> ...


/——/ “ Its about not making claims based on no good evidence. ”
Still stuck on double negatives, I see. A nonsensical statement .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 10, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> stuck on double negatives


That wasn't an error. Try reading more slowly. Your russian is showing, comrade.


----------



## Markle (Apr 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And raoult's study has already been retracted.



Since you obviously have difficulty with your comprehension.  Allow me to repost the great news.

*France allows use of Chloroquine to treat Covid-19 patients*
by Staff Writer
March 28, 2020

The French government has reversed an earlier ban on hydroxychloroquine for treating COVID19 patients.

The ban was reversed in light of successful clinical studies showing significant efficacy against the virus.

Hydroxychloroquine may now be prescribed to treat COVID-19 in France, according to the government.

Chloroquine, an anti-malarial drug works in a different way and is given to people to prevent malaria infections if they are bitten by a mosquito carrying the parasite.

The drug works by salts inside them poisoning parasites and preventing them from growing inside human red blood cells.

*India, Hungary & the United Kingdom have all banned export of the drug to save supply for themselves.

Jordan and France authorized use of hydroxychloroquine to treat COVID-19 while Bahrain claims success with drug on coronavirus patients.*






*France allows use of Chloroquine to treat Covid-19 patients - Africa Feeds*
The French government has reversed an earlier ban on hydroxychloroquine for treating COVID19 patients. The ban was reversed in light of successful clinical studies showing significant efficacy against the virus. Hydroxychloroquine may now be prescribed to treat COVID-19 in France, according to...





 africafeeds.com

###

MARCH 29TH, 2020
*France Officially Sanctions Drug After 78 Of 80 Patients Recover From COVID-19 Within Five Days*
By Amanda Prestigiacomo  DailyWire.com

“This ensures continued treatment of patients who have been treated for several years for a chronic condition with this drug, but also allows a temporary authorization to allow certain patients with coronavirus to benefit from this therapeutic route,” said France’s director general of health Jérôme Salomon.

The move comes after infectious diseases specialist Didier Raoult announced new clinical results, which can be accessed here, that show 78 out of 80 patients treated with chloroquine recovered within five days, reported Trustnodes.





*France Officially Sanctions Drug After 78 Of 80 Patients Recover From COVID-19 Within Five Days*
The French government has officially sanctioned chloroquine, a drug often used to fight malaria, for certain patients infected with the novel coronavirus, or COVID-19. “The French government has officially sanctioned prescriptions of chloroquine to treat certain coronavirus patients,” France 24...



www.dailywire.com


It is either that or you DEMAND that COVID-19 kills more people.  Why?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 10, 2020)

Markle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > And raoult's study has already been retracted.
> ...


And they did so based on hysteria over a bad study that used poor methods that has since been retracted. Thats a fact.

Basically, they gave in to morons like you. Best of luck to all the patients. I hope it works out.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 10, 2020)

Are democrats still fighting the cure? The TDS HAHAHA


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Are democrats still fighting the cure?


No, i think Cuomo is overseeing the clinical trials. 

Odd that a covid troofer like you thinks we need a cure, though...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 11, 2020)

My 82 yo old aunt is in the hospital and doing very well on hydroxychloroquine.

Imagine being so out of your mind with TDS that you are actively rooting AGAINST a drug that is saving many lives. I can't imagine it, and don't want to. I leave all of you to your utter soul rot.


----------



## Lesh (Apr 11, 2020)

Good luck to her. I feel bad that should she recover she'll have to be exposed...to you

She like my friend are being treated with an assortment of drugs and treatments so should they recover eventually it will be impossible to tell which exactly (if any ) of the treatments were responsible.

What is certain...is that it's NOT a "magic bullet" and these "Lazarus stories" are bullshit


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 11, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Good luck to her. I feel bad that should she recover she'll have to be exposed...to you
> 
> She like my friend are being treated with an assortment of drugs and treatments so should they recover eventually it will be impossible to tell which exactly (if any ) of the treatments were responsible.
> 
> What is certain...is that it's NOT a "magic bullet" and these "Lazarus stories" are bullshit


Muddying the water eh ??? Figures.


----------



## Lesh (Apr 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Muddying the water eh ??? Figures.


Pointing out the fallacy of your idiotic narrative...


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 11, 2020)

Lesh said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Muddying the water eh ??? Figures.
> ...


Don't overlook the good in search of the perfect


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > stuck on double negatives
> ...


/———/  “Its about not making claims based on no good evidence. ”  not and no are both negatives, one contradicts the other. The correct way would be:  Its about not making claims based on faulty evidence.  Schools out.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Are democrats still fighting the cure?
> ...


/----/ "Cuomo is overseeing the clinical trials. "
What medical school did Andy Boy attend?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 11, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> Imagine being so out of your mind with TDS that you are actively rooting AGAINST a drug that is saving many lives. I


Imagine being such a brainwashed right wing nut job that you actually believe this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Ah, changing lanes. Cant whine about the silly right wing myth anymore, so time to change lanes. Squeeze your brain and see if you can figure out what i meant.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


/——-/ Libtar Moonbats bash Trump for suggesting medical treatments because he’s not a doctor, but it’s ok for Andy Boy Cuomo, who isn’t a doctor either, to oversee clinical trials. Only in LiberalPropagandaville.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Libtar Moonbats bash Trump for suggesting medical treatments because he’s not a


So do the rest of the educated people of the planet. That leaves you out. So, you get mad and call the educated people "moonbats".. From the moonbats: thanks.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Libtar Moonbats bash Trump for suggesting medical treatments because he’s not a
> ...


/——/ Neither one has a medical degree, you moron. So if it’s bad for Trump to discuss medical possibilities then it’s wrong for Cuomo.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Neither one has a medical degree, you moron. So if it’s bad for Trump to discuss medical possibilities then it’s wrong for Cuomo.


Of course, the difference is how they talked about them. Duh. I sholdn't have to explain that to a grown man. But you are so steeped in trump cultism that you can't think these things through.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Neither one has a medical degree, you moron. So if it’s bad for Trump to discuss medical possibilities then it’s wrong for Cuomo.
> ...


/——/ Lame response. You can do better than Orange man bad


----------



## pyetro (Apr 12, 2020)

> In Louisiana, Dr. Josh Denson, a pulmonary medicine and critical care physician at the Tulane University Medical Center in New Orleans, said that "many patients do fine and tolerate it, *but I don't think it's making a difference*."











						'No miraculous recovery': Some ICU doctors say hydroxychloroquine isn't helping sickest patients
					

Many doctors suspect that if the drug does turn out to be beneficial, it may work better early on in the course of the illness.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



It's nice to hear from doctors, as opposed to nicknames in message boards who tout the drug based on the sole fact that their favorite politician thinks it's awesome.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 12, 2020)

So NBC news found one doctor that doesn't think it is working and you are convinced by that story?...see how fake news works on the simple minded?.....the drug is working on many people around the world...but NBC fake news finds one schmuck to say it doesn't and this moron makes a thread out of it......


----------



## pyetro (Apr 12, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> So NBC news found one doctor that doesn't think it is working and you are convinced by that story?...see how fake news works on the simple minded?.....the drug is working on many people around the world...but NBC fake news finds one schmuck to say it doesn't and this moron makes a thread out of it......


Please apologize for pretending that only one doctor was quoted in the article saying things you don't like.
Don't spread fake news in my thread's comments section. Tell truths only.
You didn't read the article or even what i typed in my OP, which stated that he wasn't the only doctor quoted.
You're extremely stupid, and you're butthurt because Trump's drug was overrated by him and you.


----------



## Winco (Apr 12, 2020)

And you have found a person that got better.
Great, but that person might have gotten better on their own, like most recovering patients do.
It would be GREAT if hydroxychloroquine was a cure, but right now there is NO evidence one way or the other.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 12, 2020)

pyetro said:


> > In Louisiana, Dr. Josh Denson, a pulmonary medicine and critical care physician at the Tulane University Medical Center in New Orleans, said that "many patients do fine and tolerate it, *but I don't think it's making a difference*."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I also hear from MDs...how great President Trump has been for their careers and how they have no clue concerning C19.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> And you have found a person that got better.
> Great, but that person might have gotten better on their own, like most recovering patients do.
> It would be GREAT if hydroxychloroquine was a cure, but right now there is NO evidence one way or the other.


Scary shit...no one has a clue.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> And you have found a person that got better.
> Great, but that person might have gotten better on their own, like most recovering patients do.
> It would be GREAT if hydroxychloroquine was a cure, but right now there is NO evidence one way or the other.


That's a fucking lie.


----------



## Winco (Apr 12, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > And you have found a person that got better.
> ...




Which part?
Line 1?
Line 2?
Line 3?


----------



## fncceo (Apr 12, 2020)

Do you mean a pulmonologist?

What do the other 13,000 pulmonologists in America say?


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 12, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > So NBC news found one doctor that doesn't think it is working and you are convinced by that story?...see how fake news works on the simple minded?.....the drug is working on many people around the world...but NBC fake news finds one schmuck to say it doesn't and this moron makes a thread out of it......
> ...


How many then?...four five?...six?.....the evidence is that it is working...so maybe those doctors need to catch up....it of course won't work in every case but you don't toss it out because Trump called for it do you?...maybe in your TDS mind you do...which says a lot about you.......


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 12, 2020)

pyetro said:


> > In Louisiana, Dr. Josh Denson, a pulmonary medicine and critical care physician at the Tulane University Medical Center in New Orleans, said that "many patients do fine and tolerate it, *but I don't think it's making a difference*."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...try reading the article before you make an ass of yourself again.
There are not enough hospital beds to take in every person with a runny nose.
I suspect that every citizen will be required to take this medication to prevent entering the death phase.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 12, 2020)

From the NBC fake news link you provided....
Typical fake news BS.....


"It's unclear how many hospitals across the country have tried hydroxychloroquine. *While it appears many are,* some are not"  

What a joke.....is this a SNL skit or what?.....its a story only to try and prove Trump wrong....that's all it is.....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 12, 2020)

Lets see leftists ignore this latest CLINICAL STUDY, or try to explain it away.

Principia Scientific International

*1,000+ Cured! THIRD French Study Affirms HCQ is COVID19 ‘Game Changer’*

Published on April 10, 2020

Written by John O'Sullivan

EXCERPT:

The third clinical study for hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) as treatment for COVID19 by world-renowned infectious diseases specialist, Professor Didier Raoult  again proves to be astonishingly successful. The ‘_Trump Cure_‘ had a success rate of 93% after *only three days* on the drugs.

Professor Raoult affirms that HCQ treatment in his clinical trials performed at IHU Méditerranée Infection, Marseille, France with a cohort of 1061 continues to provide an almost perfect rate of success.

Widely touted as the ‘Trump Cure’ in light of the US President’s strident claims the drug was a ‘gamechanger’ (March 21, 2020) a growing number of independent trials have been undertaken.

Despite huge criticism from the mainstream media for going against the advice of experts, it appears the empirical evidence once again comes down firmly on the side of Donald Trump.

LINK


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


There are scientific studies that show it works. And us scientists also know it's mechanism of action. We know why it works.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 12, 2020)

Dems don't want it to work...How sick is that?....


----------



## Snouter (Apr 12, 2020)

The Fake News is trying their best to get idiots who apparently don't realize the sooner the cure is administered the more likely there is a positive outcome, to suggest the cure doesn't really work.  I always thought getting antivenom after being bit by a rattlesnake could wait a few days.    .Just do a Google news search and there is clever Fakes News, meanwhile there are many stories such as this...



> For Charles Vavruska, it was nothing short of a miracle cure.  Days after the 53-year-old City Council staffer arrived at New York Presbyterian-Queens hospital barely able to breathe and tested positive for COVID-19, doctors started him on the controversial drug cocktail of hydroxychloroquine, an anti-malarial, and azithromycin, an antibiotic.  Although Vavruska said he felt almost immediately better, he wishes the urgent-care doctor he went to see in the early days of his flu-like symptoms in mid-March could have prescribed a similar treatment before he grew progressively worse and ended up in a hospital room...











						Doctors, pols urge earlier use of ‘miracle’ coronavirus drug cocktail
					

A growing number of experts believe that an effective way to control the spiraling pandemic is to prescribe the anti-malarial at the first sign of symptoms.




					nypost.com
				




Note: folks the last thing you want to do is go to a hospital ever.  There are always tons of weird bacteria and viruses.  A decade ago, they used put up signs, wash your hands after using the elevator, etc.  which is why you should wear gloves in public.  Also, physicians in hospitals often have some "book knowledge" necessary to pass exams at colleges and university in which they got in as a result of diversity, but rarely do they keep up with current trends and actually have diverse experience.  Also, high dose zinc combined with the anti-Malaria drug has been found to be even more effective in stopping influenza type virus cell replication...wait for it...in a peer reviewed study a decade ago!

The point is the Kung Flu cure medication should be available at all the local urgent-care facilities.  Absolutely no need to go to a "primary care" assuming you have one, I don't, or the local ER.


----------



## westwall (Apr 12, 2020)

pyetro said:


> > In Louisiana, Dr. Josh Denson, a pulmonary medicine and critical care physician at the Tulane University Medical Center in New Orleans, said that "many patients do fine and tolerate it, *but I don't think it's making a difference*."
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Which means he isn't thinking.


----------



## pyetro (Apr 12, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Do you mean a pulmonologist?
> 
> What do the other 13,000 pulmonologists in America say?


No article has ever quoted 13,000 doctors.
Moron.


----------



## pyetro (Apr 12, 2020)

Winco said:


> And you have found a person that got better.
> Great, but that person might have gotten better on their own, like most recovering patients do.
> It would be GREAT if hydroxychloroquine was a cure, but right now there is NO evidence one way or the other.


It's not proved that the person would have  remained sick without the at drug.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 12, 2020)

If President Trump comes out in favor of Oxygen ... will you be holding your breath?


----------



## pyetro (Apr 12, 2020)

fncceo said:


> If President Trump comes out in favor of Oxygen ... will you be holding your breath?
> 
> View attachment 322415


Are you comparing oxygen with hydroxysomething?r


----------



## Norman (Apr 12, 2020)

pyetro said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > If President Trump comes out in favor of Oxygen ... will you be holding your breath?
> ...



He is comparing leftists to sane people.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh, gosh. Are you kidding? You must have had to really dig to find a practicing doctor who is treating COVID-19 patients with chloroquine and who doesn't think it does any good. I could cite you dozens of news accounts of hundreds of doctors who have found the opposite. Recent medical surveys have found that doctors are using chloroquine more than any other drug to treat COVID-19. Here are just a few:









						Thousands of Doctors: Yes, Hydroxychloroquine Works Against Wuhan Coronavirus
					






					townhall.com
				












						Even as chloroquine shows potential for treating COVID-19, doctors warn caution needed
					

While a malaria drug has shown some potential for treating COVID-19 patients, doctors are warning that caution is necessary and it has yet to be proven effective on a large scale.




					abc11.com
				












						Bahrain claims success with anti-malarial drug used on coronavirus patients
					

Bahrain says that hydroxychloroquine, an anti-malaria drug promoted by US President Donald Trump to treat COVID-19, was successful in treating coronavirus patients.




					www.al-monitor.com
				












						Tucker: Are some of our leaders and the media addicted to doom and gloom?	 | Fox News Video
					

And is their attitude endangering the country?




					video.foxnews.com
				












						Democratic lawmaker credits Trump, antimalarial drug for saving her from coronavirus
					

While many scientists, media are cautious about hydroxychloroquine, State Rep. Karen Whitsett embraces it after first-hand experience.




					justthenews.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2020)

occupied said:


> If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.



Not if you leftists can stop it.

democrats want, ARE DESPERATE for, American deaths. The political agenda of democrats depends on large numbers of Americans dying. Blocking effective treatment and the development of a vaccine is crucial to the democrats and their media. The little Goebbels of the democrat propaganda war machine are working feverishly to derail effective treatments and vaccines with a blitzkrieg of disinformation.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.
> ...


Sad thing if true, and by what we've seen since 2016 it don't surprise me one bit that they are using this crisis, and using Trumps daily briefings platform to undermine Trump and the American people with it all.


----------



## August West (Apr 12, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If the shit works it will get out to people who need it. this is not some doctor show where magic bullet cures abound. I seriously cannot understand why you people can't wait for some kind of real peer-reviewed testing to take place.
> ...


Why would democrats be desperate for anything and where is your confidence in Trump`s victory coming from?








						What the polls say about a Donald Trump vs Joe Biden presidential matchup
					

A poll by Harvard and Harris conducted from March 24 to 26 shows Biden beating Trump by 10 points, 55 percent to 45 percent.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Coyote (Apr 12, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Lets see leftists ignore this latest CLINICAL STUDY, or try to explain it away.
> 
> Principia Scientific International
> 
> ...



Empirical evidence?  
Frist...this isn’t a peer reviewed study in a scientific journal: Mission Statement | PSI Intl

The only evidence at this point is anecdotal and contradictory.

And the study was only 20 people and flawed:”

_The small French study of 20 people found that taking hydroxychloroquine was associated with the "viral load reduction/disappearance in COVID-19 patients," noting that the effect was "reinforced" with azithromycin, an antibiotic better known as a Z-pack. 
Tracey and Caplan pointed out that several patients who took the drug, and ended up faring poorly, dropped out of the trial, and their outcomes were not factored into the study's final conclusions._


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2020)

August West said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Don't be an idiot.

Under Barack Obama, the democrats bought a fabricated dossier from the Kremlin.  Obama had his injustice department use the dossier they treasonously bought from Russia to illegally obtain FISA warrants and illegally spy on members of the opposition campaign for the purpose of influencing and altering the election. The FBI openly tampered with the election going as far as bugging the opposition candidate in his home to try and find dirt on him (under the pretense of bugging Carter Page, who they had illegally obtained a FISA warrant against.)

When these plots to rig the election by the joint democrat/FBI task force failed, the democrat party controlled media spun events and fabricated stories of Trump doing what the democrats had in fact done. The Stalinist media waged a disinformation blitzkrieg and coerced a spineless and corrupt Republican party to agree to a "special counsel," on the idea that former mobbed up FBI director Robert Mueller would lead the witch hunt. What was not known at the time is that Mueller was in stage 4 of Alzheimer's and didn't know which nostril to put his shoes on. Radical party hack Andrew Weissman was in charge of the Inquisition. He appointed a cadre of corrupt DNC hacks to the "team," while hapless fool Jeff Sessions recused himself for reasons, leaving Injustice Dept. hack Rod Rosenstein as  acting AG. The most corrupt inquisition in American history followed, with the sleazy, corrupt democrats failing in their quest to overturn the election.

But the Stalinists marched on, because there were no consequences for their treason. Andrew McCabe was not executed as he should have been, no, he became part of the Stalinist disinformation brigade.  James Clapper wasn't shot as the traitor and spy that he is. Traitors Lisa Page and Peter Strzok were not strapped to a gurney - no law for the democrats - they are above the law.

So unrestrained, the vile traitor democrats turned to a porn actress, no not candycorn, someone in their forties not their nineties. She and her Saul Goodman level lawyer became the celebrities of all time, with Michael Avenatti on CNN 7 days a week. Trevor Noah got his first taste of pussy off of Avenatti's dick after he was 9th in line for Stormy. But this too failed.

So the scumbag traitor piles of shit decided to do what they always do, make it a crime to block their criminal act. Hillary Clinton had set up an embezzlement scheme in Ukraine where American aid was funneled to companies that then kicked back money to democrats. Nancy Pelosi's son Paul was her mule, John Kerry used his step son Chris Heinz, and Quid Pro Joe Biden as usual, had his crack head son Hunter as his mule. Under Bill Clinton, Ukraine signed a treaty with the USA to investigate jointly with our DOJ corruption. The president called on Ukraine to fulfill their treaty obligation once it was discovered that the democrats were embezzling foreign aid. So the democrats impeached the president for interfering with their gravy train.

That too failed.

Then with a bit of luck, the Chinese decided to deal with their Hong Kong problem and things got a little out of hand. FINALLY the democrats could destroy the American economy and see Americans REALLY suffer. This time, they will defeat Trump. But Americans have to die, LOTS of Americans have to die, or it won't work.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 12, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see leftists ignore this latest CLINICAL STUDY, or try to explain it away.
> ...


Never said it was a "peer reviewed" paper, it is a PDF report, which you obviously didn't read, where it states:

*



			Methods
		
Click to expand...

*


> The study was performed at IHU Méditerranée Infection, Marseille, France. A cohort of 1061
> COVID-19 patients, treated for at least 3 days with the HCQ-AZ combination and a follow-up
> of at least 9 days was investigated. Endpoints were death, worsening and viral shedding
> persistence



_red bolding mine_

*The CNN article isn't about Professor Raoult research at all, they don't address his claims at all, your deflection is noted.* Dr. Raoult has no history of scientific malpractice, none at all in his career, he is one of the worlds top scientists in the field of Microbiology.

The CNN article didn't post a "peer review" paper providing criticism at all, just opinions over a small study, which Dr. Raoult has NOTHING to do with. How did you miss that part?

===

From Wikipedia:

*



			Career
		
Click to expand...

*


> Didier Raoult initiated the construction of a new building to host the Institut hospitalo-universitaire (IHU) Méditerranée Infection, using the highest grant available in France for medical research (73 million euros granted by the National Agency for Research).[5] The IHU Mediterranée Infection, which opened in early 2017,[6] is dedicated to the management and study of infectious diseases and combines diagnostic, care, research and teaching activities in one location.[7]
> 
> On 19 November 2010, he was awarded the "Grand prix de l'Inserm" for his career.[8] In 2015, Raoult was awarded the "Grand Prix scientifique de la Fondation Louis D." of the Institut de France. He shared the €450.000 prize money with biologist Chris Bowler from the Institut de Biologie de l'Ecole Normale Supérieure in Paris.[9]
> 
> ...



"In 2014, according to ISI Web of Knowledge, he is the most cited microbiologist in Europe, and the 7th worldwide."

"In 2020, the website Expertscape ranks him 1st expert in the world for communicable diseases."

===

From Wikipedia, is this FULL quote:

*



			COVID-19
		
Click to expand...

*


> See also: 2020 coronavirus pandemic in France
> 
> On 17 March 2020, Raoult announced that a trial involving 36 patients from the south east of France supported the claim that Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin were effective in treating for COVID-19.[81][82][83] The French Health Minister, Olivier Véran, was reported as announcing that "new tests will now go ahead in order to evaluate the results by Professor Raoult, in an attempt to independently replicate the trials and ensure the findings are scientifically robust enough, before any possible decision might be made to roll any treatment out to the wider public".[84] In direct reference to the study conducted by Raoult and the possible health ramifications, Véran went on to state: "Dr. Raoult’s study involves 24 people. What kind of health minister would I be if, on the basis of a single study conducted on 24 people, I told French people to take a medicine that could lead to cardiac complications in some people?"[85] The French media also reported that the French pharmaceutical company Sanofi had offered French authorities millions of doses of the drug for use against COVID-19.



This is but one of a number of Doctors in Europe who are actually using the medicine with good results. Your CNN report didn't make a good case that it was truly bad, just a lot of OPINIONS, where was the DEMONSTRATED clinical failures? it wasn't pointed out at all.

Example of unsupported assertion:



> Tracey and Caplan pointed out that several patients who took the drug, and ended up faring poorly, dropped out of the trial, and their outcomes were not factored into the study's final conclusions.



I haven't seen any evidence of this claim, do you know where it is?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 12, 2020)

pyetro said:


> It's nice to hear from doctors, as opposed to nicknames in message boards who tout the drug based on the sole fact that their favorite politician thinks it's awesome.



Plenty of doctors have spoke in favor of the drug.  What you meant to say was it's nice to hear from a doctor who validates your bias


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Wow.... Highly treasonous if completely true.
Nothing surprises me anymore. The nation knows that alot of bad went on, and alot of cover up went on afterwards. Hopefully it will all shake out eventually. And when it does, hopefully the justice will come.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 12, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > It's nice to hear from doctors, as opposed to nicknames in message boards who tout the drug based on the sole fact that their favorite politician thinks it's awesome.
> ...



The article headline is misleading, but the content of this article does show a lot of doctors are supportive:

Townhall

*Thousands of Doctors: Yes, Hydroxychloroquine Works Against Wuhan Coronavirus*

Katie Pavlich  Apr 06, 2020

EXCERPT:

Over the past three weeks, there's been debate over whether hydroxychloroquine, a drug used for decades to treat malaria, can help ease the symptoms of Wuhan coronavirus. During White House press briefings, reporters have done their best to shoot down the possibility.

But doctors around the country and the world are using it and seeing positive results.
First, in Los Angeles:



> Dr. Anthony Cardillo said he has seen very promising results when prescribing hydroxychloroquine in combination with zinc for the most severely-ill COVID-19 patients.
> "Every patient I've prescribed it to has been very, very ill and within 8 to 12 hours, they were basically symptom-free," Cardillo told Eyewitness News. "So clinically I am seeing a resolution."
> Cardillo is the CEO of Mend Urgent Care, which has locations in Sherman Oaks, Van Nuys and Burbank.
> He said he has found it only works if combined with zinc. The drug, he said, opens a channel for the zinc to enter the cell and block virus replication.
> "We have to be cautious and mindful that we don't prescribe it for patients who have COVID who are well," Cardillo said. "It should be reserved for people who are really sick, in the hospital or at home very sick, who need that medication. Otherwise we're going to blow through our supply for patients that take it regularly for other disease processes."



LINK


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Lame response.


To a fool, maybe. Of course the difference is in how they talked about it. And you know i am right. Thats why you are bugging out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

fncceo said:


> If President Trump comes out in favor of Oxygen ... will you be holding your breath?
> 
> View attachment 322415


If president trump says oxygen is bad for you, will you hold your breath? Same question. So you see how dumb you sound.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Plenty of doctors have spoke in favor of the drug


And even more against stating it is effective. Like, way more. Doctors stating it is effective is not good evidence. That is anecdotal evidence.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of doctors have spoke in favor of the drug
> ...


Regardless of the back and forth, if it is saving lives that's all that matters. Adding politics into it for scoreboard points isn't helping at all.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> of the back and forth, if it is saving lives that's all that matters


Which can only really be determined by clinical trials, not anecdotal evidence. The trials are happening right now.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > If President Trump comes out in favor of Oxygen ... will you be holding your breath?
> ...


/——-/ Trump didn’t tell me, but my Scuba instructor did: Oxygen toxicity
Oxygen toxicity is a condition resulting from the harmful effects of breathing molecular oxygen at increased partial pressures.Wikipedia


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Better hold your breath...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > of the back and forth, if it is saving lives that's all that matters
> ...


/——-/ So, God forbid, you get the Coronavirus and are in the hospital suffering and the doctor offers you the malaria drug - you’ll turn him down because clinical trials are ongoing. Right, we believe you, because death is less dangerous than a drug with a 60 year track record.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > of the back and forth, if it is saving lives that's all that matters
> ...


When people are literally dying, their right to try is the most important to them. To deny them that right is wrong. Yes trials and such can run in parallel with the situation, but if people choose to use a drug under doctors care and observation then so be it.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


/—-/ When AIDS first started, the Gaye community demanded access to experimental drugs - and they got them.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 12, 2020)

RW nutbags think someone is trying to tell COVID-19 patients and their doctors that they cannot use these drugs. 

Nobody is saying that.

What we are saying is that it is stupid and dangerous for anyone to promote the use of these drugs as a COVID-19 therapy until trials prove that to be the case.

Normal people think that the president was acting irresponsibly when he pushed these drugs as something that people should use. He doesn’t know that yet. But he’s childlike and he couldn’t stop saying it because he felt it was a chance for people to credit him with saving them.

Idiots.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 12, 2020)

If trump told these guys that if they ate dog shit that it would stop this virus, these guys would be at all the dog parks picking up the shit.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 12, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Hydroxychloroquine combined with azithromycin has shown in French studies to be effective in combating this virus. I asked my brother what the side effects of hydroxychloroquine were and he said in his experience patients had few minor side effects but in a big one, if the drug is taken for two years or so which it hardly ever is, there can be damage to the retina of the eye.
> 
> Before my brother became a doctor, he was a registered pharmacist and so it is fair to say he knows how meds work? Not that he knows everything probably. But he did say he has those two meds above at his house should he or his wife ever need them. I told him to express some to sis! Ha!


Is your brother also a Republican?


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> If trump told these guys that if they ate dog shit that it would stop this virus, these guys would be at all the dog parks picking up the shit.


Basically.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> RW nutbags think someone is trying to tell COVID-19 patients and their doctors that they cannot use these drugs.
> 
> Nobody is saying that.
> 
> ...


Spin it yet ole spin myster, spin it. Nobody in their right mind is believing you, but you go on wid your spin myster self. Maybe one day you'll get it right, but we ain't counting on you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RW nutbags think someone is trying to tell COVID-19 patients and their doctors that they cannot use these drugs.
> ...



You’re right. It is a good idea for the president to tell people that these drugs are the answer to the problem. My bad.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > If trump told these guys that if they ate dog shit that it would stop this virus, these guys would be at all the dog parks picking up the shit.
> ...


Yeah, and if you or your buddie IM2 were laying on your death beds, and someone gave you a drug that had dog crap in it, and it saved your life, I bet you would be smiling like two mules eating briars. That's right yes you and him would, and if they told you that you had to take it as a pill monthly to stay alive, you'd be running to get that prescription filled.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Still spinning eh ??


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



The spin is the entire malaria drug issue. It was spun to divert your attention away from the failure to get enough tests prepared and given.

It worked on you.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Yeah, and if you or your buddie IM2 were laying on your death beds, and someone gave you a drug that had dog crap in it, and it saved your life, I bet you would be smiling like two mules eating briars. That's right yes you and him would, and if they told you that you had to take it as a pill monthly to stay alive, you'd be running to get that prescription filled.


You, and the rest of the Trump lemmings, are fools. Plain and simple.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> It's not going to take two years.



You have 2 days to live.

democrats will allow you life saving treatment in just 18 months.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 12, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > It's not going to take two years.
> ...



I feel pretty confident I'll be alive in 3 days but thank you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




That's nice, but for those on deaths door, you will deny them life saving treatment.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 12, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



There is little proof it's 'life saving' but whatever, who is stopping them?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Little proof but a whole lot of evidence....


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 12, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I'm not so sure about that. But in the meantime, who's stopping anyone from getting a doctor to prescribe them the medication?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



The democrats and the little Goebbels of their propaganda army are sure trying.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 12, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Nobody has outlawed or restricted the drug, what the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> So, God forbid, you get the Coronavirus and are in the hospital suffering and the doctor offers you the malaria drug - you’ll turn him down because clinical trials are ongoing.


A dumb question. Desperate patients, of course, are not the gauge of what is effective medicine. Your not making any points in support that it is effective. Of course you cant, because you don't have any. The only thing that shows a medicine is effective is scientific evidence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> When people are literally dying, their right to try is the most important to them.


False. It is not their right to use a controlled substance, nor is it their right to force anyone to prescribe it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> When AIDS first started, the Gaye community demanded access to experimental drugs - and they got them.


Now tell us how long that took, and what that process entailed, and where these drugs stood in the clinical trial process.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Ok so what's all the hupla about then ???


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > When people are literally dying, their right to try is the most important to them.
> ...


You are kidding right ??


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You got me, I have no idea why people are pushing this as some sort of miracle cure.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> You are kidding right ??


Not at all. It's not the patient's right, by any standard, to demand that he have access to controlled substances, and then get it because of this demand. You are free to show me where I am wrong about that.

But your point is moot anyway, as doctors can prescribe chloroquine off label. But this is the doctor's choice, not the patient's choice. For example, a patient could not sue a doctor for refusing to prescribe it.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I am sure that if I got such  a drug it would given because it was deemed safe by the proper medical authorities and not because it said to be the cure by someone that inherited a real estate company.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 13, 2020)

What do Trump haters do when they see an interview like this woman saying she might not be alive had Trump not pushed the use of this drug? Do you they quickly grab for the 'Men In Black' memory eraser and flash it?


----------



## Snouter (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But your point is moot anyway, as doctors can prescribe chloroquine off label. But this is the doctor's choice, not the patient's choice. For example, a patient could not sue a doctor for refusing to prescribe it.



This could reach the threshold of President Trump's right to try law, but simply find a physician who is up to date with current events AND not beholden to Big Pharma (difficult).

In the extremely unlikely case someone actually has severe symptoms of this particular flu, here is the prescription you must insist on from a physician probably not affiliated with a hospital profit center.

Total treatment time 5 days:
2 times daily Hydroxychloroquine (200mg tablets) - cost $1.15 per tablet or so...
1 times daily Zinc Sulfate (220mg tablets) - cost $0.05 per tablet or so...
1 times daily Azithromycin (500mg tablets)-  cost $5 per tablet or so ...

The Azithromycin is really a preventative in case lungs are compromised and thus susceptible in bacteria.  Obviously this was not a bio-weapon (unless developed by extremely incompetent virologists) since it is such a weak flu to begin with and easily cured with what are basically are over the counter (or should be) items and prevented with a well functioning immune system, and by wearing leather gloves in public obviously.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

'We talk about sanctity of life, yet we live in a society that aborts babies'


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> If trump told these guys that if they ate dog shit that it would stop this virus, these guys would be at all the dog parks picking up the shit.


/——-/ If Trump told libtards that Hydroxychloroquine combined with azithromycinx could ease the suffering of their elderly parents with coronavirus, they’d say, “Let the old geezers croak.”


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> What do Trump haters do when they see an interview like this woman saying she might not be alive had Trump not pushed the use of this drug? Do you they quickly grab for the 'Men In Black' memory eraser and flash it?


We listen to the doctors who say there is no solid evidence that supports your anecdote.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > If trump told these guys that if they ate dog shit that it would stop this virus, these guys would be at all the dog parks picking up the shit.
> ...


Wrong. I would listen to the doctors and not a man who inherited his daddys real estate company.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > What do Trump haters do when they see an interview like this woman saying she might not be alive had Trump not pushed the use of this drug? Do you they quickly grab for the 'Men In Black' memory eraser and flash it?
> ...


/——/ So, if you get sick, refuse the Hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


If I get sick, I'll take the medicine the doctor prescribes to me. Trump won't be prescribing me anything.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 13, 2020)

Snouter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > But your point is moot anyway, as doctors can prescribe chloroquine off label. But this is the doctor's choice, not the patient's choice. For example, a patient could not sue a doctor for refusing to prescribe it.
> ...



This post is a two-fer. This moron downplays the seriousness of the virus by calling it a weak flu that you probably won’t get. Just like Trump did 560,000 infections 22,000 lives ago.

Then, he offers a series of untested and unproven drugs as treatment if you do become infected. Just like Trump did.

This asshole is an irresponsible moron. Just like Trump is.


----------



## pyetro (Apr 13, 2020)

My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.








						Small Chloroquine Study Halted Over Risk of Fatal Heart Complications (Published 2020)
					

A research trial of coronavirus patients in Brazil ended after patients taking a higher dose of chloroquine, one of the drugs President Trump has promoted, developed irregular heart rates.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

my sister who was diagnosed with covid was told it probably would kill her if she was prescribed that drug.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. If you take drugs at nearly TWICE the recommended dosage, bad things can happen.

It's breathtaking, how truly ghoulish you cretins are. I mean that. 









						Plaquenil (Hydroxychloroquine): Uses, Dosage, Side Effects, Interactions, Warning
					

Plaquenil (Hydroxychloroquine) may treat, side effects, dosage, drug interactions, warnings, patient labeling, reviews, and related medications including drug comparison and health resources.




					www.rxlist.com


----------



## candycorn (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that.  Hopes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 13, 2020)

Its CLOROQUINE THAT DID IT. 
NOT the drug others use
WTF did they bother ?
 Maybe they can try the ich med for fish next ?
Jew Yakk times. Nuke the fucking bastards


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why the ChiComs didn't report anything similar


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Its CLOROQUINE THAT DID IT.
> NOT the drug others use
> WTF did they bother ?
> Maybe they can try the ich med for fish next ?
> Jew Yakk times. Nuke the fucking bastards



Thank you, and they're different drugs.

Imagine being these ghouls, taking meds out of very sick people's hands--or wanting to--based on a study using the WRONG drug at twice the recommended dose.

Leftists. Ghouls. It's who they are


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> ...



that's not what my sister's doctor said.   any amt would kill her.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Its CLOROQUINE THAT DID IT.
> ...



the only way people can take it is if they are prescribed it.  DOCTORS have a huge responsibility with this.


----------



## AntonToo (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



That’s because he is a lefty and a Trump hater


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



That might be true but that doesn't mean that no one should get the drug because of your sister. I mean what kind of idiotic reasoning is that? Some people are allergic to morphine. So no one gets morphine?

This board is unbelievable sometimes


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



In other breaking news Playtime would like us to know: rain is liquid that comes down from the sky. From clouds. Sometimes it makes her wet


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

antontoo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



^ more like you're an idiot for posting that.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



don't be stupid - i never said otherwise - but it's not the miracle drug donny is trying to peddle it as.  seems that is his new snake oil.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



it's crystal clear that donny makes you wet.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



No, it's just a regular prescription drug, like the others. It will work for most, not for some, some can't take it. You shouldn't take it at twice the recommended dose.

Why do you all hate this drug so much? Oh yeah, Trump. Ghouls. Like I said. If Pres Obama had recommended a drug that saved people's lives, you best believe I would not have been crying about how awful it was. But then, politics is not my religion.

Thank God for that


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



I know it's impossible for you to understand this, but I do not see politicians as 

1. gods
2. idols
3. sex objects
4. potential husbands or fathers

I understand perfectly well that liberal women are incapable of wrapping their heads around this. I understand it. You cannot.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



blah blah fucking blah ....  you're being ridiculous.  will this  be  your new rant now?   got tired of the great mask CONtroversy?

does this mean you WON'T be joing ammon bundy's liberty movement?


----------



## okfine (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> ...


Maybe you should be a testee.


----------



## AntonToo (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Just FIY -   indicates sarcasm.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



i understand you're just a fucking psuedo christian hypocrite who claims to be pro  'life '.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

okfine said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



My aunt is on it right now and she is improving.

But I think what you meant is, you wish ill on me. You wish ill on me because I disagree with you. 

You need to repent of that before you soul sinks deeper.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

antontoo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



well, color me surprised - given that i have seen that kinda reply from posters who are dead serious( pun intended ) that is how they think & feel.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



you are the last person to claim another human needs to repent.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 13, 2020)

I used to get a shot for migraines years ago that required I be under a doctors supervision. The drug was so strong that it would make my heart rate go crazy and I had to be monitored. 
That drug cured debilitating migraines in mere minutes. 

EVERY DRUG has possible side effects. The risk to the patient should be made clear as it was for me BUT the choice should be the patient's not the government's or some wacked out leftist doctor.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 13, 2020)

*THEY DON'T HAVE TO DO THE STUDY.....WHY DON'T THEY SEE IF ANY OF THE PPL INFECTED, THOSE THAT ARE DEAD, SEE IF ANY OF THESE PPL WERE TAKING THE DRUG. DUH?? ITS USED FOR LUMPUS, R.A AND MALARIA.....I TAKE THE SHIT AND ITS WORTHLESS AS HELL!!*


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *THEY DON'T HAVE TO DO THE STUDY.....WHY DON'T THEY SEE IF ANY OF THE PPL INFECTED, THOSE THAT ARE DEAD, SEE IF ANY OF THESE PPL WERE TAKING THE DRUG. DUH?? ITS USED FOR LUMPUS, R.A AND MALARIA.....I TAKE THE SHIT AND ITS WORTHLESS AS HELL!!*



What is lumpus. Sounds...interesting?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Donny makes you nuts. the irony huh?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


and then laughs at you like she didn't really mean that.  Hahahaahaha, she's wishing ill on others and then laughing too.  I wonder what malaria victims take, cause it's obvious from ole playtime here that her sister is the ground zero of the impact of the drug and therefore, it never was used to treat patients with malaria.  they just let them die.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



I understand that she just smacked you down hard.  You're just a fraud.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...



Once you figure out their fraud, and where they're coming from, you have every single one of their posts answered, every time.

What they have in response are three things:

1. Talking Point. When that fails:

2. Tantrum. When that fails:

3. Name-calling

It's just all so redundant at this point. I feel like I'm arguing with 14 yo maniacal teens with PMS


----------



## Care4all (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> ...


But they were not taking twice the recommended doses.

The Chinese recommended 500 mg twice a day for 10 days.

The trial study used 400 mg on some tested, and 600 mg for the others tested in the trial...

Both closely surrounding the 500mg dosage recommended by the doctors in the China experiment.
------------


*
Several clinical trials for chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine are testing low doses for shorter periods of time in coronavirus patients. But the Health Commission of Guangdong Province in China had initially recommended those sick with the virus be treated with 500 milligrams of chloroquine twice daily for 10 days.

One of the authors of the Brazilian study, Dr. Marcus Lacerda, said in an email on Sunday that his study found that “the high dosage that the Chinese were using is very toxic and kills more patients.”*


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Care4all said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



That might be what China was doing but check my link--that is a very high dose for all other conditions. When you give a very high dose of a medication known to rarely cause QT elongation problems, it's going to have adverse effects.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


RIGHT?  THAT'S A WINNER.


----------



## Maxdeath (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is are these researchers or just stupid fools? There are guidelines that have been in place since the 1950's on what is a safe dose, screening those that can and can not take this medication, how it should be administered. 
Sounds like the idiots doing the study did not follow any accepted practices laid out in the guidelines. 
This drug is taken by millions each day. Very few deaths are attributed to the drug, but then again the dosage and other guidelines are followed.

Just goes to prove that with any drug if you overdose you have problems and risk death. Duh.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


So now you'll tell us what your sister's underlying medical conditions are. Right?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the studies are for--how much, when, and for whom.
Let's not throw out the baby with the bathwater because one study had a dangerous design.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


No one claimed it was a cure or good for everyone.  If it can only be used by a half or even a third of people as an effective treatment, then what is wrong with that?

It’s almost as if the far left don’t want any treatment to work and they want to prolong this whole thing out and have the maximum amount of deaths.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



That is exactly what they want.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Democrats should not take the Malaria drug so that there will be more for the normal humans


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> ...


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Camp (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I asked you days ago where in America are these drugs being denied and am still waiting for an answer. Have you had time for research? As far as I know, people in this country have access to all the drugs in question with approval from their doctor. So, where in America are Americans being denied access?


----------



## Norman (Apr 13, 2020)

Fake news article.


----------



## Norman (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the way, did you fail to read to the end of the article?`It states that the doctor still USES the drug on coronavirus.

So the drug is very dangerous but... still warrants the use! Typical liberal bullshit.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


What is being used here is hydroxychloroquine, not chloroquine.  
The hydroxy is safer than what they used, as well as they used double the dosage of chloroquine.


----------



## james bond (Apr 13, 2020)

What if drugs like hydroxychloroquine are our only treatment?

Some researchers are now saying this respiratory virus may be like HIV, i.e. no vaccine to kill it.  German researchers (?).  It would mean there would only be drugs to treat the symptoms.  That would mean only drugs like hydroxychloroquine or what we heard of here in the United States to treat it.  I dunno. 

What I do think is the virus has mutated into a more powerful and deadly one in Europe.  The research seems to point to it.  It is hitting New York, New Jersey, and the East coast states the hardest.  The right wing wants to lift the lockdown type conditions once the apex has passed.  That might not be the smartest thing to do without a vaccine and not enough testing of the drugs.  What I do know is what has hurt and failed the US is lack of good test kits.  We are far behind in this area, but there is hope with the rapid results test kits.









						Here’s Where Coronavirus Hides in Your Body
					

A new study provides the best look yet at how COVID-19 works—and how it might be beaten.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Norman (Apr 13, 2020)

Camp said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



The politifarce article claims this did not happen, while

"On March 23, Cuomo signed an executive order restricting the prescription of chloroquine "except when written as prescribed for an FDA-approved indication; or as part of a state approved clinical trial related to COVID-19 for a patient who has tested positive for COVID-19.""

Proving it happened... Leftists ALWAYS lie.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Camp said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



That's not even the point of this thread. The point, in case you missed it, is Leftist and their media gaslighting everyone about the drugs, how awful and dangerous they are.

Because TRUMP TOUTED THEM 

That's how insane your side is


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 13, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> ...


Because they didn't use that shit. They use this HYDROcloroquine  SULFATE


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 13, 2020)

Why were these patients given overdose amounts of a drug that no one suggested that they take, ever?

I take a drug called Hydroxyurea.  If I took urea that would be fertilizer.   A study that investigated the use of urea would be killing people.  It would be giving them fertilizer.  Does this mean I should not take hydroxyurea? No.

This is a report by the anti American media of a small study in Brazil.  It's even odds if any of it is true.


----------



## pyetro (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


We could argue that you guys are touting the drug because Trump touted it.


----------



## pyetro (Apr 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Fake news article.


New conspiracy theory. The people in these study actually did not have any heart complications.


----------



## Norman (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Fake news article.
> ...



That's not why it's fake news.

It's fake news because it tries to undermine the effectiveness of the drug - while at the last line revealing that the doctor himself actually USES the drug. You do understand, this is an ENDORSEMENT of the drug, yet the fake news rag tries to interpret it as something different.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


you'd be wrong.  we're touting it because it works. evidence says it works.  many doctors say it works.  and then there's you.  hmmmmmm why do you hate humanity so much?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before.

Rahm Emanuel


----------



## Camp (Apr 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Access was not denied. A doctor needed to only follow protocols and register the patient as part of a trial study. Registering meant automatic monitoring by specific specialists, including heart specialists. Restricting to protocols is not banning use.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> What do Trump haters do when they see an interview like this woman saying she might not be alive had Trump not pushed the use of this drug?


Your whiny loaded question aside, what rational, educated people do is file it in the "anecdote" file and understand it is not good evidence.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Camp said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Again not the point: how many times do I have to say this? The NYT and you dunderheaded Leftists are dragging this drug because Trump touted it. Even though it has demonstrably saved lives.

Let that sink in


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



No. No one is saying how awful and dangerous they are. They are saying it's unwise for the person who leads the country and isn't a doctor or medical professional stand up and tout these drugs as treatments or cures for Covid-19 when the research doesn't support it. Doctors have been able to prescribe these drugs when they feel its necessary for a while now. If their patients are infected with the virus, it's within their power to prescribe these drugs as a treatment. And they've shown promise in treating those already infected with the virus...and had the unintended consequence of creating shortages of the drugs for people who need them for other conditions. The Brazilian study was a very small sample size. It will take months maybe even years of clinical data and research to determine whether these proper treatments for the virus.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.


Tough to say.  It may depend on one's physiology, or pre-existing conditions, or the dosage, or the mixture.  Or some combination.

I know they're testing the hell out of this stuff, so maybe they'll figure out the variables before long.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> ...


there is no boogeyman.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



The game is: we're supposed to pretend you really care about any of this.

Not today. Not tomorrow either. I doubt you give a rip about any of this. What you DO care about is Trump succeed in something.  Even if it means dying people are dissuaded from taking a drug that could save their lives.

I'll leave you to that. It's your problem. It sure as crap ain't mine.


----------



## Camp (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Note, you are unable to show a single example of any of these drugs being denied to anyone. The media did an excellent job warning America about Trump's irresponsible comments and investigating possible medical quackery.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > When people are literally dying, their right to try is the most important to them.
> ...


SIT
SPEAK
LikkYerBallz
Good boy !
You like that control eh Indie ?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



And there's the rub isn't it? After all your prattling about your religion and your false claims of the drug being denied and demonized by the evil Leftist media,  your only goal here is to prop Trump up. Yow. Dispense the miracle cure, send everyone back to work, let Trump hold his pep rallies. and hopefully, he'll get re-elected.

Oh yeah and, Donald Trump, the media, or Frosty the Snowman don't dissuade or prevent people from taking the drugs. Doctor's prescribe the drugs if they feel it's necessary. They've been able to do this for a while.


----------



## wamose (Apr 13, 2020)

It's amazing how bothered people get by other peoples choices. I wonder how those same people would feel if Trump were against using hydroxychloroquine and Fauci was for using it? I suspect a lot of these chirpers would be singing a different tune.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > What do Trump haters do when they see an interview like this woman saying she might not be alive had Trump not pushed the use of this drug?
> ...


/——/ Here is one of the oldest studies from the Lancet, 2003 


			https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099(03)00806-5/fulltext
		

Nov 01, 2003 · Apart from its well-known antimalarial effects, the drug has interesting biochemical properties that might be applied against some viral infections. Chloroquine exerts direct antiviral effects, inhibiting pH-dependent steps of the replication of several viruses including members of the flaviviruses, retroviruses, and coronaviruses.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Okay.

So, why do you suppose we dont just use it for all viruses? There are thousands.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


/——-/ Well apparently the only virus that matters is the Coronavirus, even flues that are 10 times worse are being ignored.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Camp said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



This thread is not about people being denied access, for the last time. It's about you ghouls doing your utmost to discredit this life-saving drug because Orange Man Bad recommended it.

That's on you. It's not on me


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 13, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



You are looking at my motives though YOUR lens, not mine. I don't give a rip who recommended the drug: Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, Donald Trump. I DON'T CARE. If it works and save lives, it works and saves lives. YOU and your decrepit media want to discredit it for political reasons because that's the state of YOUR soul, which you then project on me. 

Some of us really, truly do not operate like that.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Except no one has. And you've been able to so far provide no links that back your statement up.


----------



## Camp (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You sound paranoid people are critical of Trump for nefarious reasons. Like, educated doctors who criticize him and his drug comments or opinions are only trying to hurt him. None of them really cares about patients and Doctor stuff.  Doctors, who disagree with Trump are just evil?


----------



## whitehall (Apr 13, 2020)

Brazil? Blame Trump? Listen to the side effects of drugs already approved by the FDA. Fatal episodes of Lymphoma cancer have happened from using a popular psoriasis medication.


----------



## Olde Europe (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> ^ more like you're an idiot for posting that.



You seem to have missed the latest memo.  The above is currently spelled this way:

"What do they have to lose?"


----------



## Nostra (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't recall Trump saying Drs should DOUBLE the recommended dosage.

Sounds like a Brazilian whack job study.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


Then she has other issues.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 13, 2020)

Brazile has gubmint run healthcare, so it's no surprise it is a clusterfuck.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Or because it has shown promise.  We KNOW why you oppose it, hack.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 13, 2020)

Camp said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


What is irresponsible about saying it is showing promise and should be tested?


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



There are some people that can't take the drug. If they have heart issues and a couple of other things. That is why it is prescription only and only given in doses. 

It's like all the drug commercials when they list the side effects and who can and can't take the medication they are trying to sell you. You have to weigh the risk vs. the alleviating symptoms. 

Not all medications are for everyone, doesn't mean the drug is bad, it means it is bad for you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

pyetro said:


> My best wishes to the participants in this study. I hope their hearts are working properly again soon and I hope we continue to try to find cures for this horrible coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to the terminally stupid:  Chloroquine is not the same drug as Hydroxychlroquine.  The former if known to be far more toxic than the later.


----------



## james bond (Apr 13, 2020)

Camp said:


> You sound paranoid people are critical of Trump for nefarious reasons. Like, educated doctors who criticize him and his drug comments or opinions are only trying to hurt him. None of them really cares about patients and Doctor stuff. Doctors, who disagree with Trump are just evil?



I don't think the doctors disagree with him on testing it; it's touting it as a miracle cure without enough testing.  They want to continue testing on hydroxycholoroquine to make sure it is safe, in the right dosage, and under what circumstances.  We've had some adverse reactions, so it isn't something to prescribe like pain killers (tongue firmly in cheek).


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 13, 2020)

whitehall said:


> Brazil? Blame Trump? Listen to the side effects of drugs already approved by the FDA. Fatal episodes of Lymphoma cancer have happened from using a popular psoriasis medication.


Is there any effective drug that doesn't have side effects? Hydroxychloroquine has been used safely for DECADES with extremely low occurrence of side effects.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 13, 2020)

*Dem Governor Who Banned Hydroxychloroquine Gets Caught Hoarding It*



> _Nevada Governor Steve Sisolak, Democrat, had a kneejerk reaction to President Trump's optimism about a malaria drug that might be an effective treatment for the Wuhan coronavirus. Trump was hopeful about the drug, so anti-Trump Democrats like Sisolak were against it. Gov. Sisolak banned (hydroxy)chloroquine as a treatment for COVID-19, ostensibly over concern of hoarders stockpiling the medicine and causing shortages for patients who use the drug for other ailments like Lupus and Rheumatoid Arthritis. But while the governor restricted the public from receiving the potentially life-saving drug, Nevada's Department of Corrections began stockpiling the drug for prisoners. _


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Haha...so, you've outsmarted the scientists again, i see. Are they all incompetent, or liars, or both?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Is there any effective drug that doesn't have side effects?



Are all side effects equal? Think before you say dumb things like this.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

whitehall said:


> Brazil? Blame Trump? Listen to the side effects of drugs already approved by the FDA. Fatal episodes of Lymphoma cancer have happened from using a popular psoriasis medication.


is there any medication without side effects?  oh for fk sake.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I think he implied they outsmarted themselves.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any effective drug that doesn't have side effects?
> ...


don't all drugs have side affects? don't all drugs kill you if you od?  what's your point exactly?


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

james bond said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > You sound paranoid people are critical of Trump for nefarious reasons. Like, educated doctors who criticize him and his drug comments or opinions are only trying to hurt him. None of them really cares about patients and Doctor stuff. Doctors, who disagree with Trump are just evil?
> ...


It has already been tested for safety.  The label "miracle cure" is idiotic.  Are antibiotics a "miracle cure?"  Whatever you call them, the certainly do work.  The evidence we have so far is pretty conclusive that hydroxycholoroquine works.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


His point is that we should use a drug that works because a fucking douchebag who wants as many people to die as possible.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Only the ones who voted for Clinton.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > So, God forbid, you get the Coronavirus and are in the hospital suffering and the doctor offers you the malaria drug - you’ll turn him down because clinical trials are ongoing.
> ...


Right to try ----- Getting well after taking it shows it's effectiveness, but of course that drives some crazy to look at it that way, because it might help Trump if they do. 

So people are taking it and getting well, and in the same time frame trials to improve the medicine or tweek it to target Corona virus is on going. 

So what's the problem again ???


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


The problem is that it works.  That means this whole shutdown fiasco will be over much sooner.  Why the concern if the lethality of the disease can be reduced by 95%?


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any effective drug that doesn't have side effects?
> ...


Read the whole post, don't just cherry pick a sentence so you can write something snarky.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


The evidence is extremely limited so far, isn’t it?
I mean, yes, absolutely try this drug if there’s evidence it may be an effective treatment. It’s a long established medicine, so there are fewer questions about it. If it’s effective it will be much easier to use in a widespread way than a totally new drug. I just haven’t seen a huge amount of evidence about its effectiveness, probably because there hasn’t been that much time to gather data.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Getting well after taking it shows it's effectiveness


No it doesn't, how many times do you have to be told the same thing...no, no it does not. That's literally the exact opposite of true and precisely why we have double blind controlled clinical trials to determine the effectiveness of medicine. Good god man, you HAVE to do better and try to understand this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Read the whole post, don't just cherry pick a sentence so you can write something snarky.


No need, it changed nothing. You havent said anything different than the last 50 people who said, "all medicines have side effects!" And all of those comments were equally silly for the same reason.


----------



## james bond (Apr 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> The evidence is extremely limited so far, isn’t it?
> I mean, yes, absolutely try this drug if there’s evidence it may be an effective treatment. It’s a long established medicine, so there are fewer questions about it. If it’s effective it will be much easier to use in a widespread way than a totally new drug. I just haven’t seen a huge amount of evidence about its effectiveness, probably because there hasn’t been that much time to gather data.



What about those liberals that say legalize all illegal drugs?  They'll take anything if it gets them high and won't screw up their plumbing, i.e. down there.

Liberals should just take those and the cons will take their hydroxychloroquine doses.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


>


Sorry, the opinion of a scientist is an anecdote. We expect fox news to be irresponsible in their efforts to cover for the child president, but this doctor should be heavily penalized for his false claims.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


He is a doctor who has treated over 100 patients. Duke and Yale as his education. Where did you go to school?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He is a doctor who has treated over 100 patients


And the doctors and scientists who far outnumber him in their opinions are also experts. So spare me your bullshit. If you were actually deferring to expertise, then you would side with the opinion of the vast majority of scientists and doctors. 

Who do you think you are fooling? You are siding with whatever opinion seems to cover for your cult leader.  Obviously. I doubt you even fool yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > He is a doctor who has treated over 100 patients
> ...


Link it. Link who contradicts him. Did you see his education and accolades? He is not some hack. You’re just a Leftist who would rather watch people die than believe Hydrox works.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link it. Link who contradicts him.



Every major medical association on the planet. For example:
ama:  Joint statement on ordering, prescribing or dispensing COVID-19 medications

Again, spare me your bullshit. Your agreement with him has exactly nothing to do with his expertise. Go sell that horseshit to someone dumb enough to believe you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Link it. Link who contradicts him.
> ...


Please explain why millions of doses have been ordered all over the world if it doesn’t work? I am Trying to find someone dumber than you. It’s difficult.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



yaaaaaaaaaaa............ that's the ticket... you go with that delusion.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



^^^ projection at its finest ^^^  

any more comments about jackbooting, suze?


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



it wouldn't matter - but it sure seems some people are so desperate to get this thing over with  - no matter the rush -  so donny will not take any more heat for his total incompetent response & how we are now #1 in the world for infections & deaths.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



you're insane.  & it's ironic as hell - when you can't stand the idea of wearing a mask to help keep those around you safe & cheerlead for those willing to buck the shelter in place to go to church because of 1ST AMENDMENT RIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      you don't give a damn about possibly infecting someone's gramma or a pregger or a newborn.

you're pro life stance is just a farce.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



lol.... i remember when donny didn't want fellow americans to get off that floating petri dish cruise ship because he 'liked the numbers[of infected] where they were'...  meaning he didn't want them to come ashore or the infection rate would go up & make him look bad.   screw them, they were just numbers to him.

 your faux indignation is quite amusing when you stick up for yer chosen one.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


And you are desperate to keep it going ??? I don't think that President Trump cares about what you think about him or about how this situation is being exploited by the left for political reason's, so don't be so vane as to think that he does.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


And you would have moved quickly to act even though you could have infected millions of your own, and worse you would have done it for worry about what other's might think in a political sense about you ??


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



lol...  it should have never even gotten to this point if not for donny's incompetent handling  & willful ignorance regarding this disease.  oh & make no mistake - he cares all about ratings.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Repeating your marching orders until the end eh ?


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



gimmee a break - the military has expertise is this sort of thing & they were the people who transported the passengers off the ship.  unlike when donny had his untrained, unprepared, people go get americans in china - possibly infectious ones & they actually came home on commercial flights!


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



he's bragging about the pressers' getting huuuuuuuuuge ratings -  what a jerk.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Please explain why millions of doses have been ordered all over the world if it doesn’t work?


Because it's the only treatment undergoing clinical trials, which may show it works. And states and countries are worried that there may be shortages. You REALLY couldn't figure that out for yourself? Do better. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Mixing and twisting the truths within the time frames is a tactic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain why millions of doses have been ordered all over the world if it doesn’t work?
> ...


No no you don’t order millions for trials. You order millions to use on millions. Why don’t you do better!? LOL. 50 million doses for “trials”. Dumbass


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I know, how dare anyone be praised for anything unless the opposition condones it right ??


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No no you don’t order millions for trials.


You do when desperate and in a raging pandemic, when worried that there may be shortages if it is shown to be effective. . As evidenced by the fact that countries are doing exactly that. Surely you arent so fucking stupid that you think countries stockpiling it is evidence that it is medically effective, right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > No no you don’t order millions for trials.
> ...


Wrong. No study not one would order one million doses, let alone multiple millions. You are incorrect. You are a very stupid person. They are ordering these to use them on real patients because it works. I am glad as they are saving lives. You would rather have it not work and have people die to mock Trump. You’re a dink.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > No no you don’t order millions for trials.
> ...


What's your point already ??? It seems you have no point other than your hatred for anything Trump. Beating a dead horse is ridiculous, and this horse has been dead for days now. The drug is saving lives, and that's all that matters. End of story.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No study not one would order one million doses, let alone multiple millions.


And yet that is precisely what they are doing, despite the fact that it has not been scientifically shown to be effective. These are just simple facts. And no amount of cultish chanting and crybabying will get around them.

You dont know that the drug is saving lives. You know exactly jack shit. That is determined on scientific evidence, not anecdotes and wishful thinking.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > No study not one would order one million doses, let alone multiple millions.
> ...


No. Tiny portion for testing. Millions for real patients. LMAO. You’re so stupid. You don’t know how the drug industry works. It it were dangerous and unproven and was being tested why would they subject millions of people to it? You’re so stupid. Ha ha ha ha ha. This is great


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



both are facts.

*"I like the numbers being where they are," Trump said during a visit to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Friday. "I don't need to have the numbers double because of one ship that wasn't our fault." *
Trump is reportedly fixated on keeping the number of official US coronavirus cases as low as possible — despite indications the disease has spread wider than he wants

*The Pentagon provided additional details Monday on how it would care for thousands of Grand Princess cruise ship passengers at four military bases where they will be quarantined after they disembark from the ship, which has at least 21 confirmed coronavirus cases. *
https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/national/national-security/article241035651.html


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You don’t know how the drug industry works


No idiot, you clearly don't know how scientific medicine works. The in the efficacy of medicine is decided on scientific evidence not on whether your fat ass cult leader says it's effective and certainly not on the anecdotes and opinions of anyone


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



dude - they are suppose to be informational & stats given on infections & deaths.  bragging about the ratings is both childish & untimely.  donny has no sense of decorum ...  just like a toddler.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 13, 2020)

Can anyone ever know whether something works or not without doing a super double blind clinical trial?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t know how the drug industry works
> ...


You just said they ordered 50 million doses for “testing” LMAO!!! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Can anyone ever know whether something works or not without doing a super double blind clinical trial?


In a timely manner? No, not really. With the benfit of a million uncontrolled trials and years of hindsight, that could yield a strong signal. But establishing causation and not just correlation requires controlled testing. The rules of scientific medicine haven't changed just because the fat babyman President vomited something Giuliani told him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You just said they ordered 50 million doses for “testing”


No i didnt, dummy. Read more slowly. Look at what trump is doing to your brain. You are a grown man. Get it together.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t know how the drug industry works
> ...


we dont have the time for sluggish red tape ! the drug has been used on million for over 50 yrs ! time after time we hear about people who ere very sick and the drug quickly turned things around ? if you were sick a a dog from covid 19 would you ant the drug?? a democrat in Michigan requested the drug because she heard about it from Trump during one of his briefing .https://nypost.com/2020/04/07/michigan-democrat-says-hydroxychloroquine-saved-her-life/


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Your point is that Trump wants the numbers to stay low or be lowered, and he wants the best for everyone, and that somehow in your mind is a bad thing ?? Why disect this thing in the ways that you are doing, if it's not purely political ????


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Your point is that Trump wants the numbers to stay low or be lowered, and he wants the best for everyone


False. he wants what is best for his re-election chances. That's why, when scientists were making recommendations about "what is best for everyone", the mentally ill president was doing his hoax tour.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

yidnar said:


> we dont have the time for sluggish red tape !


And pouring time and resources into an ineffective treatment, instead of better placing those resources, would be a huge mistake.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > we dont have the time for sluggish red tape !
> ...


You don't know it's ineffective.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



my point was that trump didn't want those people - fellow americans - off that ship because it would look bad wth the rising numbers of infected.   staying on a ship chock full of that virus was not in the best interest of the passengers & we had every precaution inplace to transport them safely.  donny didn't care about them.  the truth is the truth.  & donny's motives was the epitome of being political.   it was all about how he was & wants to be perceived regardless of people's best interests.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> You don't know it's ineffective.


Correct. And? Do you have a point?


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know it's ineffective.
> ...


Yes, and you just agreed with it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


That wasn't actually a point. Sorry.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Actually, it is a fact which makes it a point.  You being sorry does not change that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Actually, it is a fact which makes it a point.


False.

"Water is wet"

i have made no relevant point. And neither have you. But thanks for stopping by.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it is a fact which makes it a point.
> ...


But the point I made is relevant to this thread.  You don't know that Hydroxychloroqine  does not work!    This thread is about Hydroxychloroqine after all.  It's not about the water or being wet.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> You don't know that Hydroxychloroqine does not work!


So what? How is that relevant, that one anonymous stranger on the internet doesn't  know it is ineffective?  no, you have made no point. And you're not going to, either, because you thought about it and realized that what you were about to say is wrong and stupid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You just said they ordered 50 million doses for “testing”
> ...


That is precisely what you said.

Azog: They ordered multi millions of this drug all over the world. It works.

FFI: For Testing!!

Azog. MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


FFI thinks they ordered millions of doses for "testing"...MWAHAAHHHWHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That is precisely what you said.
> 
> Azog: They ordered multi millions of this drug all over the world. It works.
> 
> FFI: For Testing!!


False, i never said that. Not sure what you're smoking.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Shameless lie. Poor little guy got embarrassed, now its tantrum time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > That is precisely what you said.
> ...


Bullshit. Liar


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Sure dummy. Cant counter anything i say, so you make something up and cackle.  Anyone reading the thread can see this.

Back to reality...

The clinical trial process for these drugs is being expedited. Putting it into widespread use after one decent sized human trial would be unheard of. So, you guys are getting what you want, in a way. So cheer up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain why millions of doses have been ordered all over the world if it doesn’t work?
> ...


Liar!!!! And it is NOT the only treatment undergoing clinical trial. Two lies in one sentence. Impressive. Idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I just reposted your idiotic post. Tell me again how Hydrox is the only drug in clinical trials. LMAO. You’re so stupid it hurts. You made a stupid statement and now it’s here for life. You’re a loser


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Tantrum? I just Showed your lies.

1 lie) Hydrox is ordered by the millions for testing. Nope. Not one drug is ordered by the millions for testing.

2 lie) Hydrox is the only drug currently in clinical trials. Nope multiple drugs are. Hydrox is the only one ordered in the millions.

You are very stupid and I just embarrassed you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Tell me again how Hydrox is the only drug in clinical trials.


Yes, and chloroquine. These are, in fact, the only drugs in clinical human trials right now (with counterpart medicines, like zinc and azythromyecin, if that's what you meant). As far as i know. 

So look, i made it again. So go ahead, have at it. And for fucks sake stop whining and cackling, youre like a child.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hydrox is ordered by the millions for testing


Never said or implied it, and i dont think it. So you made that up. 




AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hydrox is the only drug currently in clinical trials.


True, and chloroquine. True.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know that Hydroxychloroqine does not work!
> ...


It simply weaken's your argument against the drug.  There is a lot of anecdotal evidence that it may work.  If I were a doctor treating Covid-19 patents, having no proven drug to prescribe, I would possibly be willing to weigh the risk and prescribe it to some patients.  If those patients tend to show positive results, I would continue to prescribe it.  Perhaps the positive results would be only a coincidence; however, if the drug is doing no harm and may be helping, I would stick with it.   If hundreds of other doctors were also getting positive results, that would strengthen my confidence in this unproven drug.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> It simply weaken's your argument against the drug


It does no such thing, even if i were arguing against its effectiveness. Which i have not done. I have only argued against it being known that it is effective, as that is decided on scientific evidence, which we do not yet have.

So, now we are clear.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Must be useful for other things then..  Because pumping the gas petal on a THERAPY for Covid -19 is like 2 or 3 yrs ONLY for recouping that investment..


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


They just performed a study of slightly over 1000 people and 95% of them showed dramatic improvement within hours.

How much proof do you need?

It's obvious that turds like you simply don't want a solution to this virus to be available.  You are literally cheering for more old people to die.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > It simply weaken's your argument against the drug
> ...


We have scientific evidence, douchebag.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


We have a scientific study of 1000 patients.  It's not just the opinion of scientists.  It's fact.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > It simply weaken's your argument against the drug
> ...


If you say so.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Spare us.  No matter what Trump does, you will attack him for it.  That's your election strategy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Must be useful for other things then..


Yep. Malaria and Lupus. 

Malaria: 238 million cases in 2018


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> They just performed a study of slightly over 1000 people and 95% of them showed dramatic improvement within hours.


Who are "they"? Was this a controlled, double blind study? Im not finding this study.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > “After I started taking the Malaria medicine, I started to feel a lot better,” she said. “Like, the next day.”
> ...



It's a data point.. One of literally about 10s of thousands right now reported by doctors in the trenches..  She APPEARED with her doc..  HE DID "Blind the study" he did with a couple dozen patients.   That's the right direction -- but I consider THAT to be immoral under the circumstances. And I would advise ANY loved one to NOT sign on to a "blind study" right now, but just get an agreement with their doctor if you're slipping into Covid...  NOT a good time to be NOT telling people what drugs are being used...  Or whether you THINK you're on a drug but are getting a placebo... 

The "science" that want you RIGHT NOW -- is a luxury...   Can't move that fast..  Would be like fighting Al Queda with a regiment of British muskets lined up... AND immoral because folks have no certainty of whether they are EVEN RECEIVING treatment.. 

The science YOU WANT doesn't SERVE in a 2 month pandemic of a NEW disease...  But nonetheless, the MEDICAL COMMUNITY is making those calls -- so all is well...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Yes, haha, you can take my word for it on what i think.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> It's a data point..



In a collection of anecdotes. Actual scientific data comes from controlled studies. 

These anecdotes give reason to study it scientifically to gauge its effectiveness. What they do not do is prove or demonstrate its effectiveness.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > They just performed a study of slightly over 1000 people and 95% of them showed dramatic improvement within hours.
> ...


Professor Didier Raoult Releases the Results of a New Hydroxychloroquine Treatment Study on 1061 Patients – COVEXIT.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> The "science" that want you RIGHT NOW -- is a luxury..


A study of 1400 is taking place right now. It started over 2 weeks ago. These illnesses resolve in 4 weeks, usually less. Data will be available within hours of the end of the trial.

We dont have the luxury of wasting time and resources on an ineffective treatment, and one that could do more harm than good.

If you want to say' "Fuck it, we dont know if it works, but its worth the costs to try anyway"...then say that. But do not try to say we know it is an effective treatment, because you will be wrong.

But that is exactly what people are trying to say. And we both know exactly why.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Oh, sorry, that study doesnt meet scientific standards and was retracted by the publisher. I guess you didnt hear.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Please post the proof.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > It's a data point..
> ...



THE HELL IT IS...  There are no doubts about HCQuine over safety, interactions, side effects... And MANY LARGE SURVEYS of docs who have administered it report it as MORE effective than the other 8 or 10 WEAK ASS choices...  The docs in France, Italy, Russia, Spain and 10 other countries did NOT HESITATE to try it.. Instead of watching the body count pile up... 

And likely they'll NEVER BE "the science" you are foolishly holding out for because THAT'S likely to happen AFTER a vaccine is developed...  And like I SAID -- in a WAR against a NEW disease that has a half life of maybe a year -- it's IMMORAL to do huge double blind studies on 100s of thousand of people with a large chance of dying for lack of therapeutic drugs...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me again how Hydrox is the only drug in clinical trials.
> ...


Wrong. There are multiple drugs in trials now. Yeah you make a lot of mistakes it seems and then lie about them. Leftist traits.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Hydrox is ordered by the millions for testing
> ...


That is precisely what you said. I posted it again as you seem to have amnesia


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Must be useful for other things then..
> ...


Yet the orders of the drug only now began to explode...coincidence?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


First, a cirrecrion. Not retracted, but its not peer reviewed and was a prelim release. There is nothing to retract. The study has not been formally published. 

Second, the original publisher issued its concerns:









						Hydroxychloroquine-COVID-19 study did not meet publishing society’s “expected standard”
					

Didier Raoult The paper that appears to have triggered the Trump administration’s obsession with hydroxychloroquine as a treatment for infection with the novel coronavirus has received a statement …




					retractionwatch.com
				




Its not good science, apparently. Here is an explanation of why:









						Journal Publisher Concerned over Hydroxychloroquine Study
					

The report by Didier Raoult and colleagues that examined the use of the anti-malarial drug in a small number of COVID-19 patients receives criticism from the very society that published it.




					www.the-scientist.com


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Largest Statistically Significant Study by 6,200 Multi-Country Physicians on COVID-19 Uncovers Treatment Patterns and Puts Pandemic in Context
					

Widespread confusion, conflicting reports, inconsistent testing, and off-indication use of existing and experimental drugs has resulted in no single source of information from the frontlines. To create a centralized and dynamic knowledge base, Sermo, the largest global healthcare polling company...




					news.yahoo.com
				




*Treatments & Efficacy*


The three most commonly prescribed treatments amongst COVID-19 treaters are 56% analgesics, 41% Azithromycin, and 33% Hydroxychloroquine
*Hydroxychloroquine usage amongst COVID-19 treaters is 72% in Spain, 49% in Italy, 41% in Brazil, 39% in Mexico, 28% in France, 23% in the U.S., 17% in Germany, 16% in Canada, 13% in the UK, and 7% in Japan*
*Hydroxychloroquine was overall chosen as the most effective therapy amongst COVID-19 treaters from a list of 15 options. (37% of COVID-19 treaters)*
*75% in Spain, 53% Italy, 44% in China, 43% in Brazil, 29% in France, 23% in the U.S., and 13% in the UK*
The two most common treatment regimens for Hydroxychloroquine were:
(38%) 400mg twice daily on day one; 400 mg daily for five days
(26%) 400mg twice daily on day one; 200mg twice daily for four days
Outside the U.S., Hydroxychloroquine was equally used for diagnosed patients with mild to severe symptoms whereas in the U.S. it was most commonly used for high risk diagnosed patients
Globally, 19% of physicians prescribed or have seen Hydroxychloroquine prophylactically used for high risk patients, and 8% for low risk patients


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That is precisely what you said.


False. You did not quote my post. Apparently you misunderstood me at some point, then made up a fake quote. Go ahead, go back to the post of mine and quote it. Ya lyin little freak.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Largest Statistically Significant Study by 6,200 Multi-Country Physicians on COVID-19 Uncovers Treatment Patterns and Puts Pandemic in Context
> 
> 
> Widespread confusion, conflicting reports, inconsistent testing, and off-indication use of existing and experimental drugs has resulted in no single source of information from the frontlines. To create a centralized and dynamic knowledge base, Sermo, the largest global healthcare polling company...
> ...


Dead link. Post working link
Edit: found it


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Your article mentions one study of 3 dozen patients and another one of 80 patients, but it doesn't mention one of 1061 patients.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

It says "Do no harm"...  And that's why it saw so much USE in Spain, Italy and France.. 

It doesn't say -- "Do not try"... 

That's the LEFTIST philosophy that is REALLY BASED in "anti-science"..  The principle of "proving there is NO risk" to anything.. That's NOT what science EVER does... It give you LEVELS and amounts and protocols and eventually an "efficacy" number...  RIGHT NOW -- does not MATTER whether efficacy is 40% or 80%...  

It does NOT matter...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Ah, newer study. Except nobody has seen the study. Only the abstract. We await its publishing, at this point.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Then the publishers comments are meaningless.  The study is good enough to justify using it.  meanwhile about a dozen other studies are in progress.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Largest Statistically Significant Study by 6,200 Multi-Country Physicians on COVID-19 Uncovers Treatment Patterns and Puts Pandemic in Context
> ...



NOT a dead link.. I just went there.. You still on the Hasbro toy platform?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> It says "Do no harm"...


And we dint know what harm it may or may not do. Thats what scientific evidence is dor. 

Again, if you want to say that any harm is worth the attempt, then say it. But you cannot yet say you know it will do more good than harm.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Then the publishers comments are meaningless.


About the study at which they were directed? Uh, no. And those comments have been echoed by peers reviewing the study they talked about.

So there is good reason to wait to see the new study.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I edited my post and found the direct link. Settle down, son.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Then the publishers comments are meaningless.
> ...


Their comments were not about the study involving 1061 patients.  They are meaningless.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Their comments were not about the study involving 1061 patients. They are meaningless.


Ha, no, and no scientist would agree. His first, widely panned study was ...not good. So you're going to want to keep the champagne on ice until he publishes this new study.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Your point is that Trump wants the numbers to stay low or be lowered, and he wants the best for everyone
> ...


You really think that something as serious as the death of hundreds of thousands, is being played with by Trump in a political way ????  Now if the Democrats are found to be doing such things, then of course Trump may respond, and when he does it's a gotcha moment for the political left who hate the man, and will attempt to set him up in every way that they can by suggesting that he is playing politics in the situation.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Their comments were not about the study involving 1061 patients. They are meaningless.
> ...


Thanks for admitting their comments were meaningless.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



That thing I just told you about leftists demanding ZERO RISK even from science -- that they'll NEVER GET?????  It's called the "Precautionary Principle"..  Made popular by the eco-frauds..  Go look it up...  ASPIRIN would NEVER be approved these days under the Precautionary Principle..

It's the BASIC DIFF between me and you... The LEFT ABHORS risk..  Tries to annihilate it anywhere in life... Others realize it's a motivator and based on personal choices...  RISK is why someone opens the 3rd smoothy shop in town..

It's IRONICALLY a political view..  Not science at all..  Rears it's ugly head often.. "Right to DIE" is largely a leftist position -- opposed by the right..  "Right to Try" is a common sense thing about terminally patients and the drugs they WANT to use -- opposed by mainly the left...

Your political ass is showing here, and not just the hairy ass crack....


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And we dint know what harm it may or may not do. Thats what scientific evidence is dor.



Of course we do.. It's a 40 yr old drug ROUTINELY prescribed to the WIDEST spectrum of patients for other uses..  ONLY serious effect is on folks with CHFailure or Arrhythmia. And in THOSE cases, it can STILL be administered with protocols..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> You really think that something as serious as the death of hundreds of thousands, is being played with by Trump in a political way ???


Well, that depends on how you mean that. Wittingly? No. Trump is a shallow moron who does not have thoughts of that depth. No, i dont think trump was originally thinkng, "its totally worth it if many die, if i get re elected" 

But the classless turd did insinuate that only 100,000 dead would be a great success. His success, of course. But again, the mentally ill moron knows not what he says...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> ASPIRIN would NEVER be approved these days under the Precautionary Principle..


Bullshit. Take your AM radio talking points walking.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Of course we do..


False. We dont know how it will react with various strains of the virus, and the various medicine combos along with those strains. We dont know the effects that will occur at each dosage of each medicine in the combo, along with the unique illness --and its symptoms -- that is covid19.  I know you are smart enough to puzzle this out. But trump has a grip on your brain.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > It says "Do no harm"...
> ...


Shouldn't be him wanting to say that any harm is worth the attempt, but that the patients are the ones to make the call. Are you against that freedom or do you want to leave the call in the hands of government or scientist whom have huge liable clauses concerning their careers that keep them from quickly making judgements even if in an emergency?? Trump was right to make the call on the right to try program, and he has been right to allow the freedom to battle this enemy in the ways that him and his task force have been allowing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Shouldn't be him wanting to say that any harm is worth the attempt, but that the patients are the ones to make the call.


No way, thats a horrible way to practice medicine. The patient has the call to refuse a treatment, but not to demand one.

Doctors can prescribe it and use it now. But its an ethical minefield, and they can be penalized in some states for overuse. 

Question for you: what dosage should be used?

Trick question: you dont know. Because nobody knows.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > You really think that something as serious as the death of hundreds of thousands, is being played with by Trump in a political way ???
> ...


Disagree.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You thugs just want an excuse to shut down churches.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Then you're wrong, by any standard, legally, ethically, or scientifically, or otherwise.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't be him wanting to say that any harm is worth the attempt, but that the patients are the ones to make the call.
> ...


Don't get out into the weeds, as we are talking about an experimental drug being available, and the patient being on his or her death bed deciding that yes I will take it, and thanks for offering it. Of course it would then be administered by competent staff in the ICU unit where the patient can be closely monitored in the situation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > That is precisely what you said.
> ...


Fake quote? I reposted your post in full


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> and the patient being on his or her death bed deciding that yes I will take it, and thanks for offering it.


Not a good way to practice medicine. Btw, if they ar intubated on their deathbed, they arent saying anything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Which at point included any claim that they are stockpiling for testing. Of course, you have figured this out, which is why we have 10 whiny posts from you, but no direct quote of my post stating this. So give it up and move on.


----------



## DOTR (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Gee when Trump announced these successful trials the libs said he was lying
> ...



five minutes out of ignore and you are as annoying as ever. Back to lockdown in the rubber room for you


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 13, 2020)

_Didier Raoult is said to have handed Emmanuel Macron a follow-up study on 1,061 patients who went by his units and estimating to 91% the effectiveness of his treatment. For the record, Marseille is the city performing the most covid-19 serological tests in the world._









						Coronavirus in the world as of Tuesday 25 October 2022: latest case and death tolls in 24h per country
					

The whole world is facing an unprecedented health crisis caused by the Covid-19 pandemic. 0 coronavirus cases have been reported and over 0 people have died of Covid-19 worldwide. Discover the toll in countries and the evolution around the world as of Tuesday 25 October 2022.




					www.sortiraparis.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

DOTR said:


> five minutes out of ignore and you are as annoying as ever.


Yeah, avert your eyes, Dear Leader is about to be skewered...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Didier Raoult is said to have handed Emmanuel Macron a follow-up study on 1,061 patients who went by his units and estimating to 91% the effectiveness of his treatment.


Right. So let's see the study.  It's pretty important that we do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


My posts are never whiny. You said the world has ordered millions of doses for the “only” clinical trial. You sounded like an idiot and now have quadrupled down on it. You’re a stupid idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Didier Raoult is said to have handed Emmanuel Macron a follow-up study on 1,061 patients who went by his units and estimating to 91% the effectiveness of his treatment.
> ...


Who is “we”? You a doctor? You can barely spell doctor. Taz is correct.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You said the world has ordered millions of doses for the “only” clinical trial.


False. That's you misunderstanding a simple, English sentence. most of the drug in use and in stockpiles is not being used in clinical trials.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Who is “we”?


The world.  Let's see the study.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

One problem with deciding the correct treatment is dosage. How much should be used? How much is too little?  How much is too much?  We just don't know. The double blind trials address this in varying the dosages.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Who is “we”?
> ...



I 100% agree


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You said the world has ordered millions of doses for the “only” clinical trial.
> ...


Repost it then. Don’t amend it. Or are you scared?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Who is “we”?
> ...


Who is “the world” be specific


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...











						Hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin as a treatment of COVID-19: results of an open-label non-randomized clinical trial - PubMed
					

Despite its small sample size, our survey shows that hydroxychloroquine treatment is significantly associated with viral load reduction/disappearance in COVID-19 patients and its effect is reinforced by azithromycin.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Enjoy it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Repost it then.


Repost what? My own post?  I know what I think. You misunderstood me. I never said or implied what you think I said, nor do I think it. if that's not good enough for you, seriously, I do not give a shit. Go play with your strawman dolly all night, for all I care.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Who is “the world” be specific


hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Repost it then.
> ...


Yes your own post. Repost it and let us examine it. Shall we?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The one you have whined about for 15 posts, but can seem to quote? that one?  haha, no.  And stop cluttering the thread with your crybabying.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


That study was widely panned for its bad methods and will never be formally published. It hasn't even gotten through preliminary peer review, much less actual peer review.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Loser. Coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain why millions of doses have been ordered all over the world if it doesn’t work?
> ...


Here is the post again. Quote “It’s the only treatment undergoing clinical trials” LMAO.. so they ordered 50 millions doses globally for clinical trials and you claimed it was the only drug going through them. Your post. Own it, bitch.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Link that it was panned, bitch. I already showed you to be a liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> “It’s the only treatment undergoing clinical trials”


And that is accurate. I didn't state that as a reason anyone was stockpiling it. In fact, you insufferable little crybaby, I directly answered your question as to why people are stockpiling it. Yeah, you whined about that answer, too.  You don't even remember what you are whining about, at this point. Go take a nap you freak, leave the thread alone.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > “It’s the only treatment undergoing clinical trials”
> ...


So you believe that is the ONLY drug currently undergoing clinical trials? And that was why people stockpiled it for trials? LMAO!!!!! You’re so stupid it hurts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link that it was panned


I already provided one such link. You must have been too busy wiping the tears from your eyes.

But here is another *pats azogthewhiner's head:









						Thoughts on the Gautret et al. paper about Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin treatment of COVID-19 infections
					

There has been a lot of excitement – and even a presidential tweet about a recent paper from the lab of Didier Raoult, an infectious disease specialist in Marseille, France. But although this…




					scienceintegritydigest.com
				




And another:





__





						PubPeer - Hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin as a treatment of COVID-...
					

There are comments on PubPeer for publication: Hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin as a treatment of COVID-19: results of an open-label non-randomized clinical trial (2020)




					pubpeer.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Link that it was panned
> ...


Your link admitted the results were good but the sample was small. LOL. Let me ask you this, if a loved one was at risk would you have the MD administer this. Yes or no? I 100% would


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your link admitted the results were good but the sample was small.


False. The link showed that the sample itself was a lie, as people left the study for whom the chloroquine had no effects. For starters. their counts of positives and negatives were also totally flawed.  And there is more. read more slowly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Link that it was panned
> ...


Tons of stories like this all over the web. How do you explain that?








						Rantz: Hydroxychloroquine coronavirus treatment saved my friend's life
					

John McConnell came down with coronavirus. Before he was placed on a ventilator, his doctor tried anti-malaria drug hydroxychloroquine. John says it saved him.



					www.google.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Tons of stories like this all over the web. How do you explain that?


Could be effectiveness. Could be mistaking correlation with causation.  Could be psychosomatic, and all these could add up over the whole to no real signal above the placebo effect. We don't know which, without scientific trials. That's why we conduct them. Does this really need to be explained again and again and again and again and...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Tons of stories like this all over the web. How do you explain that?
> ...


So you think every single one is lying. Could it be that it works? Or do you 100% believe every single person who says it helped them is either lying or is mistaken? And would you take it if it were life and death for you?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False. We dont know how it will react with various strains of the virus, and the various medicine combos along with those strains.



You're "straining" here..  Strains are a "what - if" at this point..  If it mutates, or presents as multiple forms -- different ballgame...  

You EVER gonna be able to untwist yourself here???


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you think every single one is lying.


Not one of the options I listed was "lying". So i can say I don't think any of them are lying at all, and my response still stands, in its entirety. Goddamn, you're like a child. This is pointless.

If you won't put on your big boy pants for me, put them on for yourself and read this:









						“Miracle cure” testimonials aside, azithromycin and hydroxychloroquine probably do not work against COVID-19
					

Here we go again. Didier Raoult has published another uninformative study looking at the use of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin to treat COVID-19. Unfortunately, recent data examining these drugs



					sciencebasedmedicine.org


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Tons of stories like this all over the web. How do you explain that?
> ...



That doubt went out the window with 74% of doctors in Spain USING IT and reporting good results..  The ONLY question is --- Is the efficacy 40% or 80%??

The answer in emergencies like this one is -- IT DOES NOT MATTER...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> You're "straining" here.. Strains are a "what - if" at this point..


That's not straining. that's the aim of clinical trials. I didn't make those rules. Those are the variables. Stop trying to attribute to me as personal affinity what are simple rules of scientific medicine. That's a weak tactic. (works well on right wing sources, though)



What dosage should be used? How much is too much? How much is too little? You don't know,. None of us does. We do know some small trials have had to be halted because of life-threatening effects of higher dosages. So the work of science continues. And at no time should it bow to anyone's  fetishes or desires to cover for an unfit president.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> That doubt went out the window with 74% of doctors in Spain USING IT and reporting good results..


False. It did not. You know better. You are saying stupid and wrong things. You absolutely do not have good data on that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So you think every single one is lying.
> ...


So aside from 100s of testimonials? Again if your loved one was very ill with the COVID-19 would you ask the MD to use it. Yes or no? I 100% would.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So you think every single one is lying.
> ...



These "scientists"  Cum "activists in labcoats -- lose 100% of their credibility RIGHT HERE in the link.. 



> “What harm could it do?” (Answer: A lot. The specific drugs, chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, have toxicities that have been well-known since the 1960s.) Add to that politicians like Donald Trump, full of magical thinking and possessed of a long history of selling snake oil himself, glommed onto these drugs as the solution to the pandemic before clinical trials showed any benefit.



On the "toxicities" SURE -- should NOT BE OVER THE COUNTER for people to guzzle it.. OTHERWISE -- it's perfectly safe for ESTABLISHED protocols... 

On the TDS afflications these doctors have ----   disqualifies them from even weighing in...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > That doubt went out the window with 74% of doctors in Spain USING IT and reporting good results..
> ...



JUST GAVE U the f'ing link to the "statistically significant survey" of 6200 COVID practioners world wide..  Did you NOT READ IT??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Exactly. If Andrew Cuomo said it works, FFI and his ilk would be all over it. Their TDS robs them of their logic. I can post dozens of stories of it working and it still won’t be enough. Millions of doses ordered around the world and even that is not enough evidence. This is crazy talk and highly illogical. If my loved one was in the hospital with this, I would 100% request that the doctor prescribe it!!! Hell I would call Dr. Stephen Smith myself. Duke undergrad and Yale medical school. Expert in infectious disease. Treated over 100 patients and called the drug a “game changer”.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Bunch of academics with SEVERE and debilitating TDS don't have the cred that THOUSANDS of doctors world wide USING this drug daily on dozens of patient each have...  Not ONE of docs in Fort Fun's link ever put a toe-tag on a COVID patient...


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > No study not one would order one million doses, let alone multiple millions.
> ...





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t know how the drug industry works
> ...


The scientific evidence is that zinc disrupts the rna replicase of the virus. But to do that zinc must get inside the cell. But since zinc is an ion, zinc can’t cross the lipid membrane of a cell by itself. That’s where Chloroquine comes in.  It is an ionophore and serves as a Trojan horse so to speak that serves as a gateway into cells so that the zinc can then disrupt the rna replicase of the virus. 

Is that scientific enough for you?


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know it's ineffective.
> ...


I do. I know how it works.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Thank you and he refused to answer if he would want a loved one to take it if they were in the hospital with this disease. Further showing how disingenuous he is.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

ding said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


It has worked without zinc and Zpack. Just admit it works and stop your posturing.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > and the patient being on his or her death bed deciding that yes I will take it, and thanks for offering it.
> ...


So the spouse or etc has no say either, well then who (big brother) ???  Many are still able to ok a drug being received if choose to, so that was just a leap on your part.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


The zinc is in Chloroquine.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I’m not posturing. I am explaining why Chloroquine works.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

ding said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Then why do they at times mix more of it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

ding said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I was not talking to you. LOL. To Fort Fun Idiot.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I have no idea what you are talking about. The zinc in Chloroquine is transported into the cell where it disrupts the rna replicase of the virus. Basically it inhibits the virus from replicating itself. That’s why it is effective.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No. You actually replied to my post when you said stop posturing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So aside from 100s of testimonials?


Right, those are not informative.


flacaltenn said:


> These "scientists" Cum "activists in labcoats -- lose 100% of their credibility RIGHT HERE in the link..


Please, you are a nonsecientist and the biggest louodmouth of them all. You have less cred. And certainly none of them have less than this Raoult quack.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

ding said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


My bad. It’s late.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So aside from 100s of testimonials?
> ...


So again are you going to answer me? Or keep dodging? You’re such a coward.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> So the spouse or etc has no say either


Sure they do, when they are POA. You can ask to your heart's content for chloroquine. If the doctor won't give it to you, then you don't get it from that doctor. It's not complicated.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No, the indications are that hydroxychloroquine will make it easier for COVID-19 to start an infection if you do not already have one.  In fact, hydroxychloroquine is only good if you already have pneumonia, and your immune system is attacking your lungs.
So only a doctor can tell if it will be helpful or harmful in each case.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Bunch of academics with SEVERE and debilitating TDS


This freakish comment shows who has the real mental illness, here. No serous person says this. Nobody who respects the scientific process says this. You're embarrassing yourself for Dear Leader.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I've tried that 4 times now on these "conscientious objectors"...  NEVER got an answer from ANY them that did not involve Trump..  They either never replied or pretty much admitted it was "political"... 

The conversation would go like this... 

Hey Grammy don't take HCQuine if the doctor suggest it.. 

Why darling?

Because "FUCK Trump"....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Who said otherwise?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again if your loved one was very ill with the COVID-19 would you ask the MD to use it. Yes or no? I 100% would.


Okay, but that's because you have been fooled into thinking there is good evidence for its effectiveness. No, I probably would not ask for it. The more actual evidence that comes out, the less likely it appears that it is effective.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Bunch of academics with SEVERE and debilitating TDS
> ...


You are such a coward


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Bunch of academics with SEVERE and debilitating TDS
> ...



Au contraire mon ami....  I've worked with a LOT of primadonnas in academics...  And I'm not one COMPROMISING my scientific neutrality BY ADMITTING that my politics is in the way of my better scientific judgement..  The guys YOU LINKED have...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> I've tried that 4 times now on these "conscientious objectors"


Objectors... to what? The only objection is that their is not good evidence that it will do more good than harm. Because there isn't. Look up U of M hospitals, see what has transpired there in their dabbling in it.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Ummm, no. Chloroquine inhibits the virus’ ability to replicate itself.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried that 4 times now on these "conscientious objectors"
> ...


I just explained to you the good evidence.  

I explained how it works.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Au contraire mon ami.... I've worked with a LOT of primadonnas in academics...


Yes and they just all happen to now stand opposed to your freakish Trump cult fetishes. or whatever the hell is worming into your brain on this topic.

If you claim there is good, scientific evidence choloroquine is effective, your'e wrong. it's that simple. Do you claim this? No,? then what the hell are you whining about?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried that 4 times now on these "conscientious objectors"
> ...



Let's try this again.. If you have a loved one circling the drain and being offered a combination of HCQuine and another med --- Would you ADVISE THEM not to take it???


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 13, 2020)

{...
The scientific evidence is that zinc disrupts the rna replicase of the virus. But to do that zinc must get inside the cell. But since zinc is an ion, zinc can’t cross the lipid membrane of a cell by itself. That’s where hydroquinone comes in. It is an ionophore and serves as a Trojan horse so to speak that serves as a gateway into cells so that the zinc can then disrupt the rna replicase of the virus.
...}

That is true, but allowing heavy metals like zinc into your cells can easily be fatal as well.
Only a physician should be considering extremes like that.

{...
Signs of *too much zinc* include nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, stomach cramps, diarrhea, and headaches. *When* people *take too much zinc* for a long time, they sometimes have problems such as low copper levels, lower immunity, and low levels of HDL cholesterol  
...}


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Would you ADVISE THEM not to take it??


Yes, probably, because at that point, it might be what kills them. There is zero good evidence of its effectiveness. And what kind of a question is that anyway? I would ask the same, vapid question about faith healing, or about any other illness and fake miracle cure out there. The fact that you have to turn to such a desperate state of "no cost" shows how weak your arguments in support of the drug;s effectiveness actually are. "What if there was NO possible harm??  Then would ya  do it??"

It's a terrible question.

Do you even understand the origin of this fad? In CHina?


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Sure, but Trump should not have implied it prevented getting COVID-19.
It does not do that.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes and they just all happen to now stand opposed to your freakish Trump cult fetishes. or whatever the hell is worming into your brain on this topic.



Can't even FATHOM any research scientist going public with an EXPRESSED POLITICAL HATRED clouding their objectivity..  I have no Trump fetish...  I'm STAUNCHLY in favor of both existing political parties getting tarred/feather and boxcar-ed the HELL out of DC... 

But here you are looking for the freakish scientists that want to toss their academic fat asses around to the public because "Fuck Trump"... 

ALL Trump did here was try to offer hope and compassion to those suffering, scared or worried about older loved ones. And if it turns out -- this WAS one of better therapies, which I think IT MIGHT -- it's just gonna make your head explode -- isn't it??? 

I don't care if it only save 10,000 lives worldwide and the rest were coinkydinks.. It's NOT gonna hurt a lot of people that DONT have CHFailure or severe arrhythmia..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


He did not answer me. Let’s see if he answers you. Convenient that he dodges this question consistently.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Can't even FATHOM any research scientist going public with an EXPRESSED POLITICAL HATRED clouding their objectivity..


THEN PRODUCE AN  ACTUAL STUDY THAT SHOWS EFFECTIVENESS, YOU ALL CAPS WHINER WHY ARENT YOU


WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY????


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, probably, because at that point, it might be what kills them. There is zero good evidence of its effectiveness.



We're done.. No therapy at all for what you have...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He did not answer me. Let’s see if he answers you.


Scroll up, Cletus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


He said it has helped people and those who saw him say that tried it and it helped. His statement saved lives. Like it or not


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, probably, because at that point, it might be what kills them. There is zero good evidence of its effectiveness.
> ...


LOL “No evidence”. LMAO. He has embarrassed himself all over this thread.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Would you ADVISE THEM not to take it??
> ...


No you answered flac not me. Now answer me. If your loved one was in dire straits would you ask your MD to use it? Answer is “yes”. Checkmate.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Would you ADVISE THEM not to take it??
> ...



Kiss Grammy goodbye..  Because her choices pretty much done run out..  And "Fuck Trump"...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn always falls back on this same type of pile of shit argument, when the science doesn't align with his personal fetishes. If all the good science so far doesn't say what he wants it to say, then the scientists are all biased. If that's the case, where are the unbiased scientists, producing the compelling science that shows its effectiveness? The more evidence comes out, the less likely it appears that choloroquine is effective. Wouldn't that be exactly the opposite, with an effective medicine?  There is very good reason to doubt it is effective. We will know soon.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If your loved one was in dire straits would you ask your MD to use it?


No.  You shouldn't, either.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He said it has helped people and those who saw him say that tried it and it helped.


Which is silly, because he doesn't know if that is actually true.

You guys really are not getting this.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> The scientific evidence is that zinc disrupts the rna replicase of the virus. But to do that zinc must get inside the cell. But since zinc is an ion, zinc can’t cross the lipid membrane of a cell by itself. That’s where hydroquinone comes in. It is an ionophore and serves as a Trojan horse so to speak that serves as a gateway into cells so that the zinc can then disrupt the rna replicase of the virus.
> ...}
> 
> ...


Yes, never said there aren’t side effects. But it is effective in combating this virus. It’s also a drug that has been widely used so it’s side affects are well known. As with almost everything, it’s a risk reward proposition. I don’t think I would dismiss it outright because of its side effects. I’d have to look at the cost benefit of it. 

But I have no doubt that some people tout it and oppose it because of politics and that really has no place in my calculus. Overall the reward outweighs the risks. In other words, I believe more people will benefit from it than will be harmed by it. If this were not the case it wouldn’t have been used so widely in the treatment of malaria, right?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

ding said:


> But it is effective in combating this virus.


You do not know that. That counts as a lie. Stop spreading lies.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Hey !! Lay off him..       He's afflected with a different epidemic illness..  I'll give him cred for ANSWERING the question and letting Grammy die...

I'm a Libertarian..  I'm pro-choice on everything that personal and doesn't hurt others.. So "letting Grammy die" rather than advising her to follow her doctor's suggestions or ASKING about the drug with her doctor -- is HIS burden to bear...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > If your loved one was in dire straits would you ask your MD to use it?
> ...


You are blind by your hate. Amazing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > He said it has helped people and those who saw him say that tried it and it helped.
> ...


He said he heard and people heard him and it saved lives. How do you just ignore that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


The illogic is painful. The hatred of the Leftists is truly off the charts. They are indeed the worst kind of people.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn always falls back on this same type of pile of shit argument, when the science doesn't align with his personal fetishes. If all the good science so far doesn't say what he wants it to say, then the scientists are all biased. If that's the case, where are the unbiased scientists, producing the compelling science that shows its effectiveness? The more evidence comes out, the less likely it appears that choloroquine is effective. Wouldn't that be exactly the opposite, with an effective medicine?  There is very good reason to doubt it is effective. We will know soon.



I gave you a link to 6200 physicians with DOZENS of covid patients... I've got 8 other studies that say the same thing..  But they'd be wasted on you...


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > But it is effective in combating this virus.
> ...


But I do know that. I understand how and why it works. You don’t. Which is why you don’t know it works. Let me say this again. It works because it is an ionophore and transports zinc intracellularly. Once inside the cell, the zinc ion disrupts/inhibits the virus’s ability to replicate itself. 

So now you tell me why it doesn’t work, Ok?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > But it is effective in combating this virus.
> ...


You just ignored this 









						Democratic state lawmaker thanks Trump and hydroxychloroquine for recovery from coronavirus
					

Michigan Democratic state Rep.




					www.google.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

ding said:


> It’s also a drug that has been widely used so it’s side affects are well known.


Apparently, not, as the drug caused unexpected heart arrhythmia for the doses given in patients in a trial in Brazil.


flacaltenn said:


> So "letting Grammy die" rather than advising her to follow her doctor's suggestions or ASKING about the drug with her doctor -- is HIS burden to bear...


The doctor doesn't known anything more about its effectiveness than you or me, at this point. 

What about these doctors?  Let me guess: they all  hate Trump.









						Chloroquine, Ibuprofen and Beyond: Doctors Discuss Latest Treatments, and Treatment Rumors, For COVID-19
					

There are no therapies proven to prevent or treat COVID-19 yet, but providers can help address symptoms while they continue researching new ideas.




					labblog.uofmhealth.org
				




"...
“Our infectious disease division and our antimicrobial pharmacists have reviewed all the available data and we found no convincing evidence that these drugs were effective in treating people with COVID-19,” Kaul says.

That’s consistent with what’s been observed firsthand in Michigan Medicine’s hospitals.

“We haven’t seen any clear evidence of benefit so we aren’t going to use hydroxychloroquine routinely anymore,” Chopra says. “We were initially recommending it to both inpatients and outpatients, but we’re no longer doing that routinely. That’s based upon the fact that we’ve been prescribing hydroxychloroquine for a few weeks, did not see therapeutic benefit, but did see adverse effects.”

Those side effects Chopra has seen in his patients include liver function toxicity, nausea and vomiting.

Moving forward, Chopra and Kaul say the strategy is to individualize these decisions for each patient, considering risks and benefits based on that person’s health history and symptoms.

..."


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > But it is effective in combating this virus.
> ...


The lie is you saying I am lying. I just explained why and how chloroquine works. Can you prove that chloroquine doesn’t disrupt the virus’ ability to replicate itself?  No. You can’t. So you lied when you said I lied.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He said he heard and people heard him and it saved lives.


So what?  They don't know that is what worked. They may believe it. It may be true. But they don't know it IS true. Do you or do you not get this? There has been no scientifically demonstrated effectiveness. None. You're hearing stories that confirm your bias. By design. Stories of positivity and hope. Great, but based in science, they are not.  You hear the  story of the guy treated who got worse for 2 weeks, then got better. Chloroquine! (no focus on how he got worse for a while).  You hear the story of the person who got better in a few hours, after 2 weeks of symptoms (the norm). Chloroquine! (see: Detroit rep)  It's misleading and plays right into confirmation bias.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > It’s also a drug that has been widely used so it’s side affects are well known.
> ...


You do realize this was a widely used drug to fight malaria, right?  Were all of the doctors who prescribed it irresponsible?  Do you have a license to practice medicine?  No. You don’t. But because of politics you think you know better than all the doctors in the world who have prescribed this medicine. All because you define the rule through exception?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Moving forward, Chopra and Kaul say the strategy is to individualize these decisions for each patient, considering risks and benefits based on that person’s health history and symptoms.


In other words, if there is nothing left to lose, and the family asks for it.... and even then, only maybe...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > He said he heard and people heard him and it saved lives.
> ...


It saved lives. It saved lives. It saved lives. So all the doctors are wrong and you’re right? You’re a troll.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > It’s also a drug that has been widely used so it’s side affects are well known.
> ...






> Chopra notes that use of chloroquine or hydroxychloroquine could also exclude a patient from being allowed to join other COVID-19-related clinical trials, so it’s important to consider all of these factors before prescribing the drug.



Pretty sure U Mich has announced their OWN clinical trials and they NEED Guinea pigs... DOn't want to contaminate those "scientific results" that will be TOO LATE to help... 

And I don't believe it EVER should have been given to "outpatients" or routinely...  WTF is THAT???


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It saved lives. It saved lives. It saved lives.


Hmm, no, you don't know that it did. You just heard that it did. These people don't know this worked, either. They just don't. You really, really need to read the article I posted to you earlier.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Pretty sure U Mich has announced their OWN clinical trials and they NEED Guinea pigs... DOn't want to contaminate those "scientific results" that will be TOO LATE to help...


What does that have to do with observing no benefit, and only adverse effects? Are you accusing them of lying? Go on then, say it outright. 

Of course, they must be lying, because Dear Leader. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure U Mich has announced their OWN clinical trials and they NEED Guinea pigs... DOn't want to contaminate those "scientific results" that will be TOO LATE to help...
> ...



No..  I find it strange in giving advice TO THE PUBLIC, that a VESTED INTEREST in getting clean patients for clinical trials of other drugs would be important enough to even mention??  You check to see if they are a testing site for Gilead and Rememslivar or whatever that COMPANY is peddling???


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2020)

I bet if Trump said water was good FortFunIndiana would die of dehydration.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 13, 2020)

Lots of $$$$ flowing on research on this..   Stya skeptical about doctors fixated "on clean clinical trials"...   It's just in my scientific training...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> No.. I find it strange in giving advice TO THE PUBLIC, that a VESTED INTEREST in getting clean patients for clinical trials of other drugs would be important enough to even mention??


It is mentioned in the article. Of course, you realize, they thought of that before using it routinely, too. But they saw no benefits.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > It saved lives. It saved lives. It saved lives.
> ...


You’re wrong. I read and watched their testimonials. I read studies that flac and others posted. I am convinced it works for most people. If one of my loved ones was in a dire situation, I would 100% demand it for them. That is how confident I am. So in the end we agree to disagree. Which is fine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

ding said:


> I bet if Trump said water was good FortFunIndiana would die of dehydration.


If Trump found the cure for cancer, FFI would blame him for all the job losses in cancer research. Impossible to reason with zealots


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Lots of $$$$ flowing on research on this


Then if it is effective as you say, the evidence will come flowing forth any day now. Right?


AzogtheDefiler said:


> . I read and watched their testimonials. I


So what? Just because they believe it worked doea not meam it did. You can find testimonials to homeopathoc nonsense all over the web. Testimonials mean squat.




AzogtheDefiler said:


> I read studies that flac and others posted


You read no study showing the medicine is effective. Because there arent any, yet.




AzogtheDefiler said:


> am convinced it works for most people.


Good for you. I am relieved you are not in charge of any of this. But a guy who believes it is (which is why you believe it, really), and that's not a good thing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

So here is the trail of this fad, from China to Trump's mouth.

China releases a report than 80 patients with Lupus did not contract covid-19. Based on an old rumor from a 1965 study on chloroquine's anti vital properties, they speculate it as a treatment for covid-19. Mind you, no claim had been made that it worked on any ill patients.

Didier Raoult, known to be dubious, picks up on this as a miracle cure and publishes a video and article on it. (Reversing course from his own earlier claims that there was nothing to worry about from the virus)

Giuliani sees this and relays it to Trump. Trump regurgitates it.

And here on this message board, you see the effects and weight of the president's behavior and words. You see it all over the country. You see Macron, suckered in the same way.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of $$$$ flowing on research on this
> ...



Well LO and BEHOLD, the FCT patented scientific "STINK-O-METER" is STILL 97% correct..  Here's the 411 on the U Mich article you posted..  I was TOTALLY on target...  Check out page 4 you commie...



			http://www.med.umich.edu/asp/pdf/adult_guidelines/COVID-19-treatment.pdf
		


They are testing the Gilead drug and others against HCQuine..  That's WHY these jerks even mentioned "disqualifying" patients from clinical trials as a concern.. The big bucks are flowing in their veins...

I wish I could tell you how I KNOW this stuff..  Suffice it say that if you or your family have BEEN in a HOSPITAL, visited a medical imaging center or been to an off site ER,  you've probably used one or MORE of the products that my consulting group researched and/or developed for medicine.. I've helped more products thru FDA testing and/or clinical trials than you've probably had girlfriends...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So here is the trail of this fad, from China to Trump's mouth.
> 
> China releases a report than 80 patients with Lupus did not contract covid-19. Based on an old rumor from a 1965 study on chloroquine's anti vital properties, they speculate it as a treatment for covid-19. Mind you, no claim had been made that it worked on any ill patients.
> 
> ...



Guarantee it did NOT happen that way...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's the OTHER drug (manufactured by Genentech) that U MICH is pushing against the cheaper GENERIC HCQuine/Azithromycin therapy... 









						FDA approves trial of arthritis drug to treat COVID-19 pneumonia as NYC doc says he got it and improved
					

The FDA has given fast-track approval to a drug trial involving a rheumatoid arthritis medication thought to help patients with COVID-19 pneumonia, Genentech announced Monday




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > five minutes out of ignore and you are as annoying as ever.
> ...


By Joe!  Go Joe " stink finger" Biden.  He can go all the way.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



So a study was just done, I haven't seen the results you claim came from the study, so that means I don't want a solution to the virus?  I think it's more likely that you just want to assume things to fit a narrative.

Oh, and this:


----------



## playtime (Apr 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



^ um ... no.

*Bishop who said 'God is larger than this dreaded virus' dies of Covid-19*
https://www.cnn.com/profiles/rebekah-riess
By Rebekah Riess, CNN
Updated 5:44 AM ET, Tue April 14, 2020

Bishop who said 'God is larger than this dreaded virus' dies of Covid-19


----------



## playtime (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



spare US.  no matter what yer chosen one does, you will  praise him for it. that's YOUR election strategy.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 14, 2020)

playtime said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


And?  People are dying of the virus with the shutdown in place.  Can you prove he wouldn’t had gotten the virus if there was no church services?

Why is it okay for people to go to a grocery store or liquor store, but not a church?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


there is no evidence a mask does anything that's why.  you just look like a china doll.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


nope


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know it's ineffective.
> ...


we do know it is effective though.  people are recovering.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > we dont have the time for sluggish red tape !
> ...


nope, makes all the sense in the world.  you're just wrong, as usual.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 14, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Your modus operandi is known.  No matter what Trump does, you will attack him.  Everyone of your attacks is bogus.  Why do you expect any Trump supporter to go along with them?  They would have to be as sleazy of a douchebag as you to do that.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and they just all happen to now stand opposed to your freakish Trump cult fetishes. or whatever the hell is worming into your brain on this topic.
> ...



The problem is that Trump gave hydroxychloroquine a very inaccurate, generic miracle cure image, to a hysterically scared mob.
The truth is hydroxychloroquine will harm those who have not yet gotten a severe case, by suppressing their immune system, and making their infection worse.  Hydroxychloroquine actually only helps on more advanced cases where pneumonia has set in.
And clearly Trump did cause the death of one person who overdosed and died from hydroxychloroquine.
What Trump forgot is that everyone can get all the hydroxychloroquine they want, through veterinary sources, so due to his inaccurate over statement, people will harm themselves.
Instead he should have left it in the hands of the doctors.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

ding said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No, that is not true.  That is a guess based on using hydroxychloroquine as a transport mechanism to carry zine or other things into cells, to make them more akaline or otherwise less conducive to virus replication.  Nothing totally stops virus replication, and anything interfering with virus replication also is harmful to the human cells as well.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



There are no testimonials, much less 100% of them.
There are people who survived and believe hydroxychloroquine was responsible, when it likely was not.  
Hydroxychloroquine by itself is not showing much promise at all.
The only way it is showing promise is as a transport mechanism for other things like zinc or antibiotics, and only seems to help with extreme cases where the harm it can cause no longer matters.

Just ask yourself why should anything be released to the public, when it is only the doctors who understand what and when anything like this can be helpful?


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



But doing the research to decide if, when, how, and why something might be effective is for experts.
No good at all is done by an emotional release to a hysterical public.
Already one person died because of this, overdosing on hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I disagree. It is likely that it WAS. So you're smarter than Dr. Stephen Smith who has treated over 100 with this medicine successfully and it has been released to the public. Millions of doses world wide. You are a consistent negative Nelly and a contrarian. Stop telling me my opinion is wrong. Opinions cannot be wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



 Who died. Link it! And not that stupid fish tank guy


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



That is wrong.
The mask won't help on the receiving end because when you are breathing in, the air gaps will allow too much particles in the air to just go around the mask.
But mask DO HELP on the sending end, where many of the sounds we make when we speakm, cause little droplets of spit to go flying into the air.
A mask does help on the sending end, as a spit shield.
That is so close to the source, our mouth, that it greatly reduces what reaches other people.
So masks greatly help.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Since there is so much hysteria, hoarding, self medication, weirds beliefs, etc., it was dangerous for Trump to be so specific and emotional about hydroxychloroquine.  He just should have encouraged with generic helpful things being worked on.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


why? it's still controlled release.  you're just a pandering asshole at this time.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


nope, the experts said it won't help, that is all bullshit to see if the sheep will wear what they say.  another test on the populous on who the weak idiots are. I'll bet if they told you you needed to get in a box car, you'd comply.  right?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


who cares what you think.  let me know when you are in front of the mic.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


nope, thanks message board guy.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (Apr 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Unbelievable the stupidity one encounters on this board....well first of all not all states have restricted church meetings .....any how people have to eat....and in such stressful times some need the comfort of a good drink not even to mention some claim whiskey helps with the virus.

Is there one essential reason for holding a  church service where many could be exposed to the virus....btw what snake handler church do you belong to?

Most churches are voluntarily closing their doors for the time being.



claim whiskey helps repel the virus.









						Man with coronavirus claims he overcame illness with ‘hot whiskey and honey’
					

A British man living in China claims he beat the new coronavirus by downing glass of “hot whiskey and honey.”




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




No, Dr. Smith ran no tests at all.
Here is what he did:
{...
Smith, who is treating 72 COVID-19 patients, said that he has been treating "everybody with hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin [an antibiotic]. We’ve been doing so for a while.” 
...}
Notice first of all he treated "everybody" the same.
That means he had no control group.
He then has no idea if anyone in such a small group would have died at all.
Remember it only has a 1.8% death rate, so one would not expect anyone to die in a group of only 72.  
In order to tell what effect any particular drug has, you have to divide into 2 groups, one with and one without, and then compare.  He did not do that.  So has nothing to base anything on.

Second is that he is only treating people who are already in advances cases and have pneumonia, and it is then not at all surprising that giving antibiotics helps.  Of course we should expect antibiotics to help with those who have advanced pneumonia.  But that does not allow us to tell if hydroxychloroquine alone helps or not?

Of course opinions can be wrong when they are not based on fact, but instead on emotional reaction.  Opinions based on emotions can be wrong but still useful before you have any facts.  But once you have the facts, then you are supposed to re-evaluate your opinion to base it on fact instead of emotions.

And it is easy to show why it is wrong to be overly enthusiastic about hydroxychloroquine at this point.  One is that already such over confidence has killed one person who over dosed on hydroxychloroquine.  Second is that this over confidence is going to cause hoading of hydroxychloroquine, which will harm medical facilities that can actually use it.  Third is that since it lowers the immune response of the person, it likely will increase spread if lots of uninfected people start taking it.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


so how does the need for food change the spread exactly? your post has to be the stupid statement on the board today.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Why would he need a control group when it worked on 99% of his patients? He is not running an experiment, he is saving lives. Control group means you let people die.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Much worse than just a fish tank, the guy took enough for a whole fish pond.
That is about a gazillion times more than a body could handle.
But the point is that hydroxychloroquine is readily available to anyone right now, so if you spread rumor of success, then people will self medicate, and many will then die.

As a side interest, Clinton blew up the largest hydroxychloroquine plant in the world.
{...
In 1998, Bill Clinton ordered the bombing of a medicine factory in Sudan. The country has yet to recover.
efore fourteen cruise missiles turned it into a heap of twisted steel and medical detritus, the Al Shifa factory in Khartoum was the largest manufacturer of medicines in all of Sudan, producing over half of the country’s pharmaceutical products and specializing in anti-malaria drugs. But on August 20, 1998, the plant was “pulverized,” reduced to nothing but “broken concrete and iron bars,” leaving “thousands of brown bottles of veterinary and other medicines” littered across the sand. Fourteen years later, its wreckage remained, a shrine to an incident that locals still refer to as a terrorist attack. 
...}


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


So it was the fish tank guy. LOL

You have lost all credibility. Please stop conversing with me. Thanks.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


so you think people are too stupid huh?  just a typical leftist with their constant condescension. what a fking tool


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You're wrong, douchebag.  We have a recent study of 1061 patients.  91% of them showed significant improvement in less than 24 hours.  I don't know why you keep peddling your theory because it's obviously wrong.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




Ok, the guy is knowledgeable, but he also clearly said he is running for the Senate.
He is correct that the main harm the COVID-19 does is cause an over reaction of the immune system, and it then starts to attack the lungs, killing the host.
But what he did not say, is that while hydroxychloroquine does effectively reduce the immune system response, that only helps in advanced cases, after the lungs already have been compromised.  If you take hydroxychloroquine  too early, then there is no need to reduce your immune system response, and by doing so you will actually encourage the COVID-infection to implant more quickly.

So the reality is that hydroxychloroquine can both help and harm, depending on the particular case.  So then the public should not be told it is some miracle cure that always works, because then  they will incorrectly self medicate, hoard, etc.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


The hysteria is generated by douchebags like you.  You can only get the drug by prescription, so self medication isn't an option.  The only people "hoarding" it are politicians.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I already explained that.
The COVID-19 only has a mortality rate of 1.8%.
So working on 99% of his patients is pretty much identical to what you would expect if you gave them just a placebo instead.
It is true that with a control group, you are not doing everything for that small test group you use as a control, but then without a control group, you have no idea if anything you did had any effect at all.  The total infection period is only about 2 weeks, and the sever risk period is only about 3 days, so these patients could all just have gotten over it on their own.  He and we have no way of knowing.


----------



## ding (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Didn’t say it totally stops it. It disrupts and inhibits it.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yes typical people are too stupid.
Because they do not understand the whole mechanisms, they are going to likely take hydroxychloroquine  too soon, when it will actually make them sicker instead of healthier.
I think I am smart, but I still would not second guess my doctor, and would do just what he says to do.
So then why even mention hydroxychloroquine to the general public?
The general public has no need to know, because once you tell them, some are going to be harming themselves by self medicating, hoarding, etc.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


or not.  I have faith in mankind and only the stupid like you are alone.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


You are long winded and all over the place. Be concise. Be relevant. Make your point. Hydrox works. Unless you have more impressive cred than Dr. Stephen Smith or Dr. Mehmet Oz.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


boring


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


he thinks he smarter than anyone.  it's very obvious.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


He is always the same dude that bores people to death. Super long winded and rarely correct.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No, the improvement of any significance was only from when done in conjunction with antibiotics and zinc, and was only done on advance patients.  If you were to include people who had no COVID-19 infection at all, you would see that hydroxychloroquine actually causes some people to catch COVID-19 more easily.  
The ventilator stage only lasts for a few days, so then likely many people would naturally show significant improvement in less than 24 hours.  
It is not my theory, but the facts as presented by the medical community.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



That is not at all true.
Almost all drugs used for humans are also sold for veterinary purposes, and no prescription is ever needed for that.  
Anyone can always self medicate, and that always has dangers.

The veterinary sources are the same as the human sources, so hoarding will effect hospitals.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


What is your cred that you’re more proficient in this than Dr Stephen Smith and Dr Mehmet Oz?


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

ding said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



The main thing that hydroxychloroquine does that is helpful, has nothing to do with the COVID-19 virus.  After a person has pneumonia from COVID-19, then the immune systems starts to kill the perons by attacking the compromised lungs.  So then hydroxychloroquine  saves lives by suppressing the immune system.  When it does this, it saves lives without any effect on the COVID-19 virus at all.
The secondary way hydroxychloroquine does slightly harm COVID-19 virus directly is to help transport drugs and zinc into individual cells, where virus reproduction can then be inhibited.  But that is very risky, since anything that inhibits virus reproduction, will also be harming human cells to some degree.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's an interesting new development. 

A small study in Brazil was halted early for safety reasons after coronavirus patients taking a higher dose of chloroquine developed irregular heart rates that increased their risk of a potentially fatal heart arrhythmia.​​Chloroquine is closely related to the more widely used drug hydroxychloroquine. US president Donald Trump has enthusiastically promoted them as a potential treatment for the novel coronavirus despite little evidence that they work, and despite concerns from some of his top health officials.​








						Chloroquine study on Covid-19 patients halted over risk of heart complications
					

Research trial in Brazil ends after patients on higher dose develop irregular heart rates




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...




No, I think I am just smart enough to be able to read and understand what the real experts are telling us.  Why believe Trump instead of all the real experts?  They are out there telling us the details Trump left out, if you want to bother reading them.
I am not saying Trump was totally wrong.
The is a good point in saying something encouraging, as I think this will be reducing soon, and we do not want total economic chaos.
But Trump should not have been so specific.  
He should have been more vague, so that people did not try to self medicate or hoard.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



My friend, you should know by now that Dr Oz is a QUACK. 








						Dr. Oz Makes Millions Even Though He's Been Called A 'Charlatan' (And You Should Follow His Lead)
					

While Dr. Oz is definitely a quack, he is also a master when it comes to marketing, promotion, and sales. But is it possible to maintain your integrity while positioning yourself as the preeminent expert in your field?




					www.forbes.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So you do not have their educational cred or experience cred. Please stop acting like you do. I believe them over you. They are the real experts, regardless of who is in the WH.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Oh come on, Dr Oz has been completely debunked.  He is smart, but often promotes based on profits instead of science.  The AMA was considering legal action for some of the goofs he put out.

And Dr. Smith said it himself, that he conducted absolutely no actually tests.  So he does not know anything at all about what works and what does not.  When someone does a control group, then we will know.  And China, France, and Italy have done some small control group testing that seems to show hydroxychloroquine by itself is likely insignificant.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


He only saved over 100 persons. Again their cred is far superior to your cred. Sorry.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I do not have to have the education, credentials, experience, etc., as long as I can tell who does have them.
And all the people who to have them are saying hydroxychloroquine by itself has too many downsides, and by itself, very little upside.  They say it can be useful, but only at certain conditions, and only with other drugs.

Why would anyone want to encourage people to self mediate with hydroxychloroquine  or hoard hydroxychloroquine?  
That can only be bad.
Just let the experts who do know, decide when and how.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


who are the real experts exactly, the people you decide?  hahaahhahahahahaha too fking funny. dude you're hilarious. do us all a  favor and find another sand box.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Wrong.
The normal death rate is only 1.8%, so of the 72 in Smith's group, it was not likely anyone would have died no matter what he did.

You need much larger groups and control groups in order to be able to tell anything statistically.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


You just proved what a dumbass you are.  Even if the mortality rate is 1.8% (extreme exagerated), the mortality rate with medication will be fare lower because a large percentage of the people who would have died will no longer die.  You have to be a real dumbass not to understand that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Duh....he is a real dumbass. Arguing against real doctors when he is a librarian.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It is easy to tell who are the real experts.
Those are the people who can explain how and why something works.
For example, with malaria, lupus, and arthritis, clearly it is the immune system out of control that is causing the problem.  Malaria kills from a high fever, and it is the immune system that causes the high fever.  So then clearly the main advantage of hydroxychloroquine is to reduce the immune response, when the immune response is worse than what else you have.
So then when an expert explains this and tells you that you do not want to suppress the immune response in someone who has no COVID-19 infection yet, that makes a lot of sense.
It does not require for me to be an expert to understand who this works then, once an expert explains the logical details.
So read the experts, and you will then see that hydroxychloroquine by itself is not very helpful, and people should not try to self medicate.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Which animals get Malaria or Lupus?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


no way he's a librarian, Marian is mad at you.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> They are testing the Gilead drug and others against HCQuine.. That's WHY these jerks even mentioned "disqualifying" patients from clinical trials as a concern.. The big bucks are flowing in their veins


No, thats idiotic. You sound lile a moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dr Stephen Smith and Dr Mehmet Oz?


Hahahaha

Oh man

Dr Oz? How embarrassing.

And stephen smith poured honey in your ears to cash a check from fox. "If it works, it could be a game changer!" Wow that's.... Deep. 

Haha. Eeeeeeasy money for the good doctor....


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



If the medication were effective, that would be true, but the point is when you only medicate 72 patients, without any control group, you can't tell if you improved anything or not?
The death rate normally is too small to see any change with that small of a group.

There has never ever been any medication known to work effectively on any viruses.
All anyone has ever done in the past was just treat the symptoms and keep the person alive long enough for the body to finally win itself.
The fact they may actually be able to now discourage a virus is a totally new thing, and while encouraging, is going to be very complex, difficult, slow, and only partially helpful.
The idea there is going to be a "cure" is just totally wrong. 
Natural immunity is still the main protection and always will be with viruses.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Stephen Smith and Dr Mehmet Oz?
> ...


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Worse than that, I am not even a librarian, but a computer science MS.

But I am not arguing against any real doctors.  All the real doctors are saying what I am saying because that is where I am getting what I am saying from.
Those claiming hydroxychloroquine to be a possible cure are not doctors but media figures misquoting the actual doctors.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


neither is it scientific to shut down an economy without doing some other measures first.  so I can say this self isolation has failed. you have no numbers to base any success off of.  right?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


real doctors?  like who?


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




I do not totally disagree with Dr. Shiva.  (sorry I don't remember how to spell his last name.)
Big pharma is a problem, and doctors are being trained to just prescribe.
He is also right that working to help control the immune system is the most important, and that the main cause of death from COVID-19 is an over active immune system that is attacking the compromised lungs.

But he admitted he is running for the senate, and that hydroxychloroquine itself is not a cure but a means of stopping the immune system from over reacting.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


The study involved 1061 patients, and who said there wasn't a control group?  

No one said it was a "cure," whatever that means.  It helps you recover from the symptoms much quicker, which is all that is needed.  The claim that it's not a "cure" is a straw man argument.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


so that invalidates his credentials, huh? too funny.  vitamins, which you need by going out and socializing. being a germaphobe is not a good thing.  ask peanut victims.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Social distancing is based on numbers.
They know isolation can easily reduce spread.
It is all in the numbers.

{...
R0 is pronounced “R naught.” It’s a mathematical term that indicates how contagious an infectious disease is. It’s also referred to as the reproduction number. As an infection spreads to new people, it reproduces itself.

R0 tells you the average number of people who will catch a disease from one contagious person. It specifically applies to a population of people who were previously free of infection and haven’t been vaccinated. If a disease has an R0 of 18, a person who has the disease will transmit it to an average of 18 other people, as long as no one has been vaccinated against it or is already immune to it in their community.
...}








						What Is R0? Gauging Contagious Infections
					

R0 indicates how contagious a disease is. Learn how it works and the R0 values for various diseases.




					www.healthline.com
				




I do not know if they are correct, and they likely are guessing to a degree.
But a mistake on the side of caution is better than the other way.

But I also agree economic disaster can be worse then death to some degree, and that 98% would have survived if we did nothing at all.
So I am not really arguing against your point entirely.
I can see both sides to this.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


it separates the virus from the immune system and allows the immune system to work.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The study involved 1061 patients, and who said there wasn't a control group?


What do you mean by "control group"? Do you even know? Would you know what one was, for this study, if there was one? 

No, there was no placebo group, if that is what you mean. No, the study has not yet been published. But they are starting to post their data, and, apparently, its a complete shitshow of errors. Do yourself a favor and dont hitch your wagon to this fraud yet.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I have about 50 or so personal contact doctors I talk to, that you would not know.
And they contract hundreds of other doctors each.
So I get a pretty good summary.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



We were discussing the Dr. Smith interview which was only 72 patients, and no control group.
There are some larger tests from China, France, Brazil, etc., but from what I have seen, hydroxychloroquine by itself if not very useful and can cause harm, especially if given before there is pneumonia.  It is best in very advanced cases, and even then only along with other things.

The point is that self medicating does not help, and hording would be even worse.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


_They know isolation can easily reduce spread._ 

how?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


I work at the WH and I have many more.  see how that works?


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It does not invalidate his credential that he is running for office, but I noticed he was selective in what he said and did not say.  He did not say people should take hydroxychloroquine.  He attacked Fauci, without any medical details.  He implied he supported Trump, but said nothing Trump did that was positive.  What he said was extremely political.  Although he did not really lie.  It was more by omission that he was being deceptive.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



No, hydroxychloroquine suppresses the immune system and stops it from attacking the compromised lungs of severely infected patients.
You can not separate the virus from the immune system, and the problem is that the immune system can kill you if it tried too fast and hard to kill an invader.
For example, fevers are caused by the immune system, and if the fever gets to high, you will die.
Slowing the immune system can buy you more time, to attack the invader more slowly over a longer time.


----------



## Olde Europe (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> But I also agree economic disaster can be worse then death to some degree, and that 98% would have survived if we did nothing at all.



Good job, by and large, Rigby, but here's were I think you are wrong.  Doing nothing would collapse the healthcare system, and that doesn't just mean care not rendered to Covid-19 patients, but to all others who happen fall seriously ill during that time, not least because of overworked and under-equipped healthcare workers falling ill and dying.  The exact number is everybody's guess, but the survival rate would have been way lower than 98%.

That's what all those who argue for "let's get through this, and aim for herd immunity" are also getting wrong, at least until there's some highly effective anti-viral cure.  Reportedly, we may be seeing some of that already, as people feeling sick won't get treated for fear of being infected if they sought treatment.  Mind those secondary effects.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


the entire thing is political.  you finally noticed huh?  all those smarts and you couldn't figure that out.  Now will you jump in the boxcar when they tell you to?


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



COVID-19 does not spread very easily.
Each infected person is only passing it to about 2 people.
So if you can slightly reduce it, to less then 1.5, the epidemic quickly goes away.

{...

*What do R0 values mean?*

Three possibilities exist for the potential spread or decline of a disease, depending on its R0 value:


If R0 is less than 1, each existing infection causes less than one new infection. In this case, the disease will decline and eventually die out.
If R0 equals 1, each existing infection causes one new infection. The disease will stay alive and stable, but there won’t be an outbreak or an epidemic.
If R0 is more than 1, each existing infection causes more than one new infection. The disease will spread between people, and there may be an outbreak or epidemic.
Importantly, a disease’s R0 value only applies when everyone in a population is completely vulnerable to the disease. This means:


no one has been vaccinated
no one has had the disease before
there’s no way to control the spread of the disease
This combination of conditions is rare nowadays thanks to advances in medicine. Many diseases that were deadly in the past can now be contained and sometimes cured. For example, in 1918 there was a worldwide outbreak of the swine flu that killed 50 million people. According to a review article published in BMC Medicine, the R0 value of the 1918 pandemic was estimated to be between 1.4 and 2.8. But when the swine flu, or H1N1 virus, came back in 2009, its R0 value was between 1.4 and 1.6, report researchers in the journal Science. The existence of vaccines and antiviral drugs made the 2009 outbreak much less deadly.
...}









						What Is R0? Gauging Contagious Infections
					

R0 indicates how contagious a disease is. Learn how it works and the R0 values for various diseases.




					www.healthline.com
				




So social distancing makes all the difference in the world.
It is all a game of odds, and if everyone does things to reduce your chances, then it all goes away quickly.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


yep and what the doctor I posted said.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 14, 2020)

If every person in the country, who hasn't been tested, was tested this week the backhoe sales at Kubota would soar due to fear digging as a result of the 'infected" positives


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The White House has far fewer educated and reliable contacts.
When you get that high up, the money and power corrupts more, so your trustworthy contacts greatly diminish.

That is easy to prove.
For example, with Iraq and WMD, it was clear to anyone who bothered, that Iraq had none.
The chemical weapons they used back in 1987 they got from the US.  They never successfully were ever able to make their own.  Everyone should have known this.  But the WH is too insular, and started to believe its own rumor.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > But I also agree economic disaster can be worse then death to some degree, and that 98% would have survived if we did nothing at all.
> ...



Oh I agree.
Greater speed of spread would have overwhelmed hospitals.
It also would have killed all those susceptible, and with a slower spread, many of the susceptible will survive once the contamination rate gets low enough.
And I agree that vaccines and other treatments need the time that slowing things down allows for.
I am just saying I can also see the other side somewhat.
I just prefer the error of the side of caution and slowing, vs what the error on the other side of doing nothing could bring.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 14, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> If every person in the country, who hasn't been tested, was tested this week the backhoe sales at Kubota would soar due to fear digging as a result of the 'infected" positives



That is an interesting point, in that the Dec flu that went around, I got in early Jan.
And it was the worst flu ever, with the exact same lung symptoms of COVID-19.
So I am very suspicious about what a good universal test would show?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


nope, you can't say that.  you have no idea that being exposed means you get it.  so you are not correct.  Your example implies that anyone can get it. that isn't so.  In your example you make more people susceptible to the virus by destroying the immune system.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


we have access to every doctor in every county of this nation as well as globally.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Who is "we?"  I'm certainly not discussing that.  I wouldn't draw any conclusions from such a small sample of patients.


----------



## playtime (Apr 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



all people need to eat.  but restaurants aren't a necessity for eating. some  people need to numb themselves but bars aren't necessary for that & actually home is safer for that activity anyway.   worship may be essential to one's soul, but to do that in a building with others isn't a requirement of religion. 

it's only temporary & for the greater good of society.  the gov'ment isn't restricting one religion from practicing their faith & not others, so the 1st amendment doesn't apply.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Dont think anyone is calling it "a cure"..  It's a therapy..  There aren't many cures for ANY form of Corona virus or flus...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 14, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



It is an effective treatment.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > No study not one would order one million doses, let alone multiple millions.
> ...


I see what you did there. You use "scientifically" to dismiss the indisputable evidence that is coming from all over the world as to the drug's effectiveness. Oh but there hasn't been a whoopdy doopdy "scientific" trial with thousands of patients and thousands in a control group and yadda yadda yadda. The drug works, you are blowing smoke.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 14, 2020)

This should help answer a few questions.  Didn't see it posted elsewhere in the thread although I could have missed it....

*SOUTH DAKOTA WILL BECOME FIRST TO HOLD STATEWIDE CLINICAL TRIAL OF HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE TO TREAT CORONAVIRUS









						South Dakota will become first to hold statewide clinical trial of hydroxychloroquine to treat coronavirus
					

The drug has shown signs that it could be an effective treatment, but without clinical trials officials have been unable to determine its efficacy and safety.




					www.newsweek.com
				



*


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...




And that information is out of date:









						Coronavirus may spread faster than WHO estimate
					

An analysis of existing studies suggests that the real spread of the virus may be higher than what the World Health Organization have estimated so far.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com
				




From the linked report:



> *The studies they selected estimated basic R0 for the virus in China and overseas. These estimates ranged from 1.4 to 6.49 and had an average of 3.28 and a median of 2.79.*
> 
> Both of these numbers are significantly higher than the numbers that the WHO suggested — which were 1.4–2.5.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 14, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Actually, many epidemiologists and virologists believe that number is closer to 15 or 20... We'll know in a couple months when the antibody testing has an adequate data collection..  The CDC has ALWAYS used the educated guess of 2... But it's becoming clearer that MANY TIMES more people were infected than the #reported cases seeking med attention... In multiple countries.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 14, 2020)

'Going on offense': South Dakota implements first statewide hydroxychloroquine trial in fight against coronavirus


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > If every person in the country, who hasn't been tested, was tested this week the backhoe sales at Kubota would soar due to fear digging as a result of the 'infected" positives
> ...


Same here...........guy brought it to work......was a pretty bad bug


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 14, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > If every person in the country, who hasn't been tested, was tested this week the backhoe sales at Kubota would soar due to fear digging as a result of the 'infected" positives
> ...



I had to keep it to myself until NOW as a "conspiracy theory", but I was talking to friends/colleagues in Cali in December that were suffering for 3 or 4 weeks with a "flu from hell"... Several of them elderly..  I don't think this a conspiracy anymore since the "miraculous success" in Cali in containing it didn't involve any genius measures that weren't taken elsewhere..  Pretty sure Cali could NOT have escaped it and would have the likely "earliest" cases...


----------



## Olde Europe (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> I had to keep it to myself until NOW as a "conspiracy theory", but I was talking to friends/colleagues in Cali in December that were suffering for 3 or 4 weeks with a "flu from hell"... Several of them elderly..  I don't think this a conspiracy anymore since the "miraculous success" in Cali in containing it didn't involve any genius measures that weren't taken elsewhere..  Pretty sure Cali could NOT have escaped it and would have the likely "earliest" cases...



Following that conspiracy theory: 

* Assume a measly 5 cases in mid-December.

* Assume a (fairly low) rate of doubling (without mitigation) every 4 days.

From mid-December to mid-March, when widespread mitigation started, that's 90 days.

At the doubling rate assumed above, that doubling would happen about 22 times.

5 * 2²² = ?

I'll tell you:  That would be 21 million infected.  At least 10% of these hospitalized (2 million), and at least 1% dying (200k): Where and when did that happen, and how and where did they hide them?


----------



## ding (Apr 15, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Antimalarial medications are extremely safe and *do* not overtly *suppress* the *immune system*. Patients taking hydroxychloroquine and *chloroquine*should be monitored by an ophthalmologist to screen for a very rare eye side effect called antimalarial retinopathy.





__





						Antimalarial Medications | RDS
					






					www.rheumaderm-society.org
				




Like I said before chloroquine is an ionophore which transports zinc intercellularly where the zinc inhibits the rna replicase of the virus.

what you are arguing is incorrect.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> is an effective treatment.


You have no idea if that is true. You're spreading lies.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 15, 2020)

I heard an interview with the beautiful governor of South Dakota on Glenn Beck today. She's  starting tests today with hydroxychloroquine. 'bout time!









						South Dakota implements statewide hydroxychloroquine clinical trial for potential coronavirus treatment
					

South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem announced a statewide clinical trial of hydroxychloroquine for the possible treatment of COVID-19, making her state the first in the country to institute a program to explore the potential effectiveness of the drug in treating and preventing coronavirus.




					www.google.com


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> I heard an interview with the beautiful governor of South Dakota on Glenn Beck today. She's  starting tests today with hydroxychloroquine. 'bout time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad for her, it doesn’t work


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 15, 2020)

And......









						39 elderly Texans successfully complete hydroxychloroquine treatment for COVID-19, doctor says
					

Patients completed a five-day treatment and their doctor said none of the patients experienced side effects.




					www.google.com


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I heard an interview with the beautiful governor of South Dakota on Glenn Beck today. She's  starting tests today with hydroxychloroquine. 'bout time!
> ...


Too bad for you you're hostile to facts


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2020)

Hyped Malaria Pill Doesn’t Help Clear Coronavirus in Study
		


Hydroxychloroquine, the 65-year-old malaria drug that President Donald Trump has praised, appeared not to help patients get rid of the pathogen in a small study.

The pill didn’t help patients clear the virus better than standard care and was much more likely to cause side effects, according to a study of 150 hospitalized patients by doctors at 16 centers in China


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Hyped Malaria Pill Doesn’t Help Clear Coronavirus in Study
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Msn


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 15, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I had to keep it to myself until NOW as a "conspiracy theory", but I was talking to friends/colleagues in Cali in December that were suffering for 3 or 4 weeks with a "flu from hell"... Several of them elderly..  I don't think this a conspiracy anymore since the "miraculous success" in Cali in containing it didn't involve any genius measures that weren't taken elsewhere..  Pretty sure Cali could NOT have escaped it and would have the likely "earliest" cases...
> ...



Your numbers are all wrong.
Any particular outbreak has some similarities to previous outbreaks, so some number of people will have a natural immunity.
So you can not easily calculate how many will be infected, how many will have such low grade that they will be asymptomatic, how many actually had it but thought it was flu or a cold,  etc.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hyped Malaria Pill Doesn’t Help Clear Coronavirus in Study
> ...


MSN is not the source, ya lazy bum.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 15, 2020)

ding said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



No what you are saying is totally and completely incorrect.
The whole point of hydroxychloroquine is entirely to suppress an over active immune system.
That is ALWAYS what it is prescribed for and is only what it does.
That is why it is given to malaria patients, to bring down their fever.
That is why it is given to lupus patients, where the immune system is the culprit.
That is whey it is given to arthritic patients, where it is the immune system doing the damage.

There are lot of other better treatments to help get things like zinc through cell membranes, and hydroxychloroquine should not be used for that.  That is because hydroxychloroquine will have the side effect of increasing a slight case of COVID-19.
This should be obvious to anyone because if zinc were to interfere with RNA replication inside a cell, then it would also interfere with all cellular RNA and DNA activities, such as the production of necessary enzymes, reproduction, etc.

As for malaria treatment, when hydroxychloroquine is used as an ionophore, it is to KILL the targeted cell.  It is to pump zinc into invading parasitic infestation.  It is not what you want to ever do to human cells, as it is fatal.  It just so happens that malaria parasites are very susceptible to it.  But human cells are not.  So it should not be used on human cells, is WAY too dangerous, and ineffective.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> since the "miraculous success" in Cali in containing it didn't involve any genius measures that weren't taken elsewhere.


And in nearly all of those "elsewhere" places, the results have been about the same as cali. You're just kind of vomiting a stream of consciousness at this point.


----------



## Olde Europe (Apr 15, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > Following that conspiracy theory:
> ...



Either you haven't understood what this sub-thread is about, or I didn't.  I took Flac talking about "flu from hell" to mean early, undetected cases of Coronavirus.  That's what I tried to model.  Or, you still think some people had (a partial) immunity to Corona.  This isn't the case.  No one, before this outbreak, had immunity.

Anyway, what we've seen in this Corona-outbreak was a doubling of cases every 2.5 to three days.  This staggering rate may have been caused by the spread, and ramped up testing on top of that.  That's why I assumed a four-days doubling period.

Finally, of course my numbers are "wrong" since reality doesn't meticulously follow simplistic models, but that misses the point completely: The argument is, pretty much no matter the preliminary assumptions and the numbers going with them, if there were just a handful of cases of Corona in California last December, by now the number of infected would have to be so enormous as to boggle the mind.  We don't however see any indication thereof.  And that is why that particular conspiracy theory is complete bunk.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2020)

There are no quick, magic fixes









						Study of Trump-touted chloroquine for coronavirus stopped due to heart problems, deaths
					

Brazilian doctors stopped a test of chloroquine, a drug President Trump has promoted, after only six days because it was causing heart problems.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I had to keep it to myself until NOW as a "conspiracy theory", but I was talking to friends/colleagues in Cali in December that were suffering for 3 or 4 weeks with a "flu from hell"... Several of them elderly..  I don't think this a conspiracy anymore since the "miraculous success" in Cali in containing it didn't involve any genius measures that weren't taken elsewhere..  Pretty sure Cali could NOT have escaped it and would have the likely "earliest" cases...
> ...



Numbers will be available soon...  Realize that the NORMAL flu season wound DOWN in just February -- so most of these case in Dec - Jan would have been misdiagnosed and HIDDEN under the "normal flu season" stats...

As I said -- I kept this to myself UNTIL the speculation was hitting the press..  Catch up here with a story in the LA Times from 11 April...









						New signs suggest coronavirus was in California far earlier than anyone knew
					

Coronavirus might have been in California as early as December. The timing had dire consequences




					www.latimes.com
				




*But Smith on Friday said data collected by the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, local health departments and others suggest it was “a lot longer than we first believed” — most likely since “back in December.”

“This wasn’t recognized because we were having a severe flu season,” Smith said in an interview. “Symptoms are very much like the flu. If you got a mild case of COVID, you didn’t really notice. You didn’t even go to the doctor. The doctor maybe didn’t even do it because they presumed it was the flu.”*

You'll realize eventually that I dont make shit up out of thin air...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I heard an interview with the beautiful governor of South Dakota on Glenn Beck today. She's  starting tests today with hydroxychloroquine. 'bout time!
> ...



6200 doctors worldwide reported that it DID... I've posted that link about dozen times times now... 74% of doctors treating Covid in Spain reported they USED HCQ,  More than 1/2 in France.. Rated it the MOST effective treatment that had to offer out of a choice of 12 drugs...  

You're not gonna get absolute numbers out of this for a year or more...  There's NO TIME to produce "blind studies" and IF THEY DID -- it would be immoral to use these desperate patients by NOT TELLING them if they were getting treatment or a placebo....


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > since the "miraculous success" in Cali in containing it didn't involve any genius measures that weren't taken elsewhere.
> ...



Not at all... In fact -- you're WAAAAAY behind on this as well... Check my previous post from today... The LA TIMES is now "vomiting" my "conspiracy theory"...  That FCT "intuition checker" is working just fine..  

And CALI LARGELY DODGED the covid "spike" because it got it BURIED in the "normal flu season" reports and probably misdiagnosed in Dec and Jan...  Goodly chance THEY were 1st to get hit... Not Wash state...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fun stat for you trogldytes that still are pushing how DANGEROUS HCQuine is...  Looked up the worldwide PRODUCTION numbers on the drug...  Fun facts....

From the Wiki..

Hydroxychloroquine was approved for medical use in the United States in 1955.[2]* It is on the 

World Health Organization's List of Essential Medicines, the safest and most effective 

medicines needed in a health system.[7] In 2017, it was the 128th most commonly prescribed 

medication in the United States, with more than five million prescriptions.[8][9]*



			https://www.businesstoday.in/sectors/pharma/hydroxychloroquine-makers-zydus-ipca-others-plan-6
		


-times-capacity-to-meet-demand/story/400419.html

Key Highlights

Pharma companies to increase production capacity by 5-6 times to 70 MT per month

************************************

Means Hydroxycloroquine NORMAL production was 10 METRIC TONS per month....


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> There are no quick, magic fixes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did ya READ the link... Or just see TRUMP in the title???  

*The Infectious Diseases Society of America guidelines panel on Saturday recommended patients hospitalized with COVID-19 be given chloroquine or hydroxychloroquine in the context of a clinical trial. *

_*Rajesh Gandhi, an infectious diseases physician at Massachusetts General Hospital and professor at Harvard Medical School, was on the IDSA guidelines panel that created the guidelines published over the weekend.*_
*"The IDSA guidelines panel concluded that the data so far for hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine is insufficient to be either for or against it," Gandhi said. "We don’t know that it doesn’t work or that it works."*

SO --- who ya gonna believe?  A VERY TINY trial in Brazil where they did NOT TELL you whether it was prescribed for In patient or Out Patient treatment and whether they FOLLOWED the normal prescribing guidelines for MONITORING folks with preexisting CHFailure or arrythmias ---

Or the guidelines from US Infectious Disease for the CURRENT 80 or 100 CLINICAL trials in USA now BEING APPROVED???


----------



## Theowl32 (Apr 15, 2020)

okfine said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is very promising and important: A renowned French medical researcher, Dr. Didier Raoult, who has been tasked by the French government to find a treatment for COVID-19, is reporting that when the drug chloroquine/hydroxy chloroquine has been used on people infected with COVID-19, the drug has caused "a rapid and effective speeding up of their healing process." This drug has been used for years to treat malaria. A new study, published on Friday, March 13, by U.S. scientific researchers, also said that chloroquine "appeared to be an effective treatment, and appeared to align with the findings in France." South Korea and China are already using the drug to successfully treat COVID-19 patients.
> ...


I mix Gin with tonic and quinine.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



In patients without complications -- it STILL provides a suppression to immune system much LESS than the effect from chemo or radiation for instance.. That's why you have to be otherwise HEALTHY or monitored IN HOSPITAL for this to be recommended as a treatment... 

I've been ON HCQ for worldwide travels I used to take.. I HAVE a suppressed immune response and was allowed to take it as a preventative. So has MOST of our military, state dept, intel folks..


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> There are no quick, magic fixes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are antibiotics "magical?"


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


There is no magic cure

All potential remedies have their advantages and risks. It is up to researchers around the globe to assess those risks. I trust their views over the misinformation being sent out by our head cheerleader


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The abortion argument.

If you dont want the drug, DONT TAKE IT. Freedom of CHOICE

In fact, should you be on your death bed, you should be denied the opportunity to take the drug


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



But hydroxychloroquine  is not good as a preventive.
Since it suppresses your immune system even more, that allows the COVID-19 to multiply even faster.  It is only good after you have a high and deadly fever.
It should not be taken before then.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 15, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There are no quick, magic fixes
> ...



No, antibiotics are well understood, tested, and explained how and why they work.
But hydroxychloroquine does nothing to a virus.
You can test it, run lab experiments, etc., and it really does pretty much nothing to a virus.
All hydroxychloroquine  does is slow down your own immune response, and that is only good if your own immune response is killing you.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Feel free to take what you want.
Does not matter to me.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 15, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nobody needs your permission.

But our governor tried to deny us that choice.


----------



## Olde Europe (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Fun stat for you trogldytes that still are pushing how DANGEROUS HCQuine is...  Looked up the worldwide PRODUCTION numbers on the drug...  Fun facts....
> 
> From the Wiki..
> 
> ...





flacaltenn said:


> Pharma companies to increase production capacity by 5-6 times to 70 MT per month
> 
> ************************************
> 
> Means Hydroxycloroquine NORMAL production was 10 *MEGATONS* per month....



From your link: "Indian pharmaceutical companies are raising monthly production of anti-malarial drug Hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) four times to *40 metric tonnes (MT)* by the end of this month and five to six times to over 70 metric tonnes (MT) by next month."

You are making shit up all the time.  This time you have exaggerated production by a mere six orders of magnitude.  But...


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


What an idiot

Medical care determined by patients


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're missing any of the "science" that you folks CLAIM you like...  HCQuine is one of the world's better known drugs for being prescribed for over 40 years...  This POLITICAL game you're playing is over Trump showing hope and compassion to people worried and suffering..   ITS ONLY about the efficacy of the drug for relieving COVID symptoms... Whether that 40% or 80% efficient DOES NOT MATTER at this point.. Science can't work that fast. And it would be IMMORAL to put too many patients in "placebo doubt" about whether they are GETTING any treatment right now...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You in favor of "right to die"???   Why NOT "right to TRY" if you're gonna die??? Under medical supervision in both cases of course...


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Patient and their doctor.

Mind your own business busybody


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> The LA TIMES is now "vomiting" my "conspiracy theory"...


No they arent. You're confused about that to which i responded.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Fun stat for you trogldytes that still are pushing how DANGEROUS HCQuine is...  Looked up the worldwide PRODUCTION numbers on the drug...  Fun facts....
> ...



OK -- I mistype it..  You caught me..  I guess YOU are better than I am... I'll fix that...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> You're missing any of the "science" that you folks CLAIM you like...


And you're missing any science to back your false claims of effectiveness of this drug. Because it doesn't exist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Doctors can already prescribe it off label.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> But hydroxychloroquine is not good as a preventive.



It is for a 2 or 3 week trip to a malaria zone.. 



Rigby5 said:


> Since it suppresses your immune system even more, that allows the COVID-19 to multiply even faster. It is only good after you have a high and deadly fever.



And that IS the clinical guidelines just laid out by the "Infectious Disease Society" for ALL Covid trials.. I agree -- as an off label treatment -- it NEEDS to be in patient..


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > You're missing any of the "science" that you folks CLAIM you like...
> ...



You can lead the brain dead to links, but you can't cure them...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> It is for a 2 or 3 week trip to a malaria zone..


That's not "preventative", it's contingency planning.


flacaltenn said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


But nothing in your link speaks to anything i said. You got confused about that to which i responded. That's twice i have had to tell you that.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Trump is the one trying to bypass long proven medical protocols.

Remember, we are taking the advice of a man who has never met a conspiracy theory he didn’t like.  A man who believes vaccines cause autism. That windmills cause cancer. That exercise is bad for you.

Let’s leave it to medical researchers to determine the correct medical protocols for patients,  not the “gut feelings” of  a known charlatan


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If you're talking about Lupus and RArthritis those are APPROVED uses... I'm not aware of other off label uses except CVid and I assume after 45 years MOST uses would be APPROVED uses.. But if you acknowledge this ---- 
Then why are you whining about this off-label use under medical supervision?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> If you're talking about Lupus and RArthritis those are APPROVED uses


Yes i know. That's why i listed them.






flacaltenn said:


> I'm not aware of other off label uses


doctors are using it off label to treat covid19 patients.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

> *flacaltenn said:*
> *It is for a 2 or 3 week trip to a malaria zone..*





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's not "preventative", it's contingency planning.



BZZZZZT...  Wrong. THere are CHOICES for malaria PREVENTION..  HCQuine in REDUCED doses is ONE of them... 





__





						CDC - Malaria - Travelers - Choosing a Drug to Prevent Malaria
					

Education and information regarding choosing a drug to prevent malaria, including a list of all available drugs and reasons for taking or not taking a certain drug.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Go down to the interactive chart and pick HCQ -- It's a reduced dose protocol...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > If you're talking about Lupus and RArthritis those are APPROVED uses
> ...



Those are ON LABEL scripts..  Where are the other "off" label scripts???


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is the one trying to bypass long proven medical protocols.



If ya can't focus long enough on serious discussion long enough WITHOUT getting your fuck Trump fix -- you're not thinking straight...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Those are ON LABEL scripts..


Wrong. Prescribing either drug (hydroxychloroquine or chloroquine) to treat covid19 is off label use. the FDA approved this, at Trump's insistence.



			https://www.fda.gov/media/136534/download


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I was referring this bout with Death Angel...  What were you referring to in that last response..  WHAT can doctors prescribe off label???  If you're referring to HCQuine for CVid -- you're entirely right and it SHOULD be choice between you and your doctor..  

Do you support "Right to DIE"???  Then why not "Right to TRY"?  BOTH under med supervision...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 15, 2020)

Search of: "Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome" - List Results - ClinicalTrials.gov
					






					clinicaltrials.gov
				




List all studies for SARs clinical trials


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> WHAT can doctors prescribe off label???


Hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine. The FDA approved that doctors use it off label to treat covid-19. I posted their release.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Those are ON LABEL scripts..
> ...



Trump didn't INSIST..  The nation was stockpiling it and wanted a TEMPORARY ON LABEL allowance from the FDA...  Which they GOT apparently and I was unaware..  MEANING that it;'s NOW an ONLABEL script pursuant to the guidelines in the memo,..   You READ it wrong.. 

Makes sense sense about 60 or 80 Univ are plowing ahead with the clinical studies and they need the LEGAL cover to experiment on Human Guinea pigs during a crisis... 

*Based upon limited in-vitro and anecdotal clinical data in case series, chloroquine phosphate and hydroxychloroquine sulfate are currently recommended for treatment of hospitalized COVID-19 patients in several countries, and a number of national guidelines report incorporating recommendations regarding use of chloroquine phosphate or hydroxychloroquine sulfate in the setting of COVID-19. FDA encourages the conduct and participation in randomized controlled clinical trials that may produce evidence concerning the effectiveness of these products in treating COVID-19. FDA is issuing this EUA to facilitate the availability of chloroquine phosphate and hydroxychloroquine sulfate during the COVID-19 pandemic to treat patients for whom a clinical trial is not available, or participation is not feasible. Having concluded that the criteria for issuance of this authorization under 564(c) of the Act are met, I am authorizing the emergency use of chloroquine phosphate and hydroxychloroquine sulfate, as described in the Scope of Authorization section of this letter (Section II) for treatment of COVID-19 when clinical trials are not available, or participation is not feasible, subject to the terms of this authorization. *

So there you go kimosabe..  It's NOW an FDA approved USE of the drug...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Trump didn't INSIST


Wrong. It was a directive from him to the Secretary of HHS to the FDA.


flacaltenn said:


> Makes sense sense about 60 or 80 Univ are plowing ahead with the clinical studies and they need the LEGAL cover to experiment on Human Guinea pigs during a crisis...


No, that doesn't make sense.  In fact, that;'s embarrassingly stupid and wrong, and you should feel embarrassed of yourself for implying it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks Fort Fun Indiana for that lead.. Now in these TDS interventions I can just tell the afflicted that the FDA has TEMPORARILY approve it for treating Covid patients..   Isn't USMB great !!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 15, 2020)

Search of: "Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome" | Phase 3, 4 - List Results - ClinicalTrials.gov
					






					clinicaltrials.gov
				




There are 58 phase 3 and 4 studies underway.  This drug and others are being tested and used all over the world.

TDS doesn't change that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Now in these TDS interventions I can just tell the afflicted that the FDA has TEMPORARILY approve it for treating Covid patients


Yes, you got spoonfed some info from yours truly. You're welcome.  I see your priorities are tip top.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> This drug and others are being tested and used all over the world.


Yes, tested, because we need to find out if they are actually effective. Testing them is how we find that out. Do you or do you not get that?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wrong. It was a directive from him to the Secretary of HHS to the FDA.



The govt giveth and the govt taketh away...  You leftists worship big muscular govt and this is what you get...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> The govt giveth and the govt taketh away... You leftists worship big muscular govt and this is what you get...


Thanks for the whiny drivel. Done? Back to the topic...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > The govt giveth and the govt taketh away... You leftists worship big muscular govt and this is what you get...
> ...



I've pretty much learned enough here already thanks to you.... Think I'll go find a thread on something else....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 15, 2020)

Oregon study on Vitamin C...........seen many saying that on these boards......and it's possible that the Vitamin C helps recovery.  And while it is a long study........seems they have used it in China already.









						Hydroxychloroquine in Patients With Newly Diagnosed COVID-19 Compared to Standard of Care - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov
					

Hydroxychloroquine in Patients With Newly Diagnosed COVID-19 Compared to Standard of Care - Full Text View.




					clinicaltrials.gov
				




Vitamin C has multiple in-vivo effects on immune modulation that may, in sum, limit the development of the cytokine excess associated with critical illness. It is currently being studied in a clinical trial as a treatment for severe SARS-CoV-2 pneumonia in China and recommended as a supplement in standard treatment of COVID-19.

There are no medications currently approved for treatment of COVID-19. Hydroxychloroquine is a known drug with low toxicity that may reduce progression of respiratory symptoms and resulting hospitalizations. This randomized control study will assess its potential as an off-label treatment in reducing the rates of hospitalization and subsequent mechanical ventilation from COVID-19 infection compared to standard of care treatment with Vitamin C. A randomized control trial with placebo is impractical due to the increasing availability of this medication to the public.





__





						What are Cytokines? (with pictures)
					

Cytokines are proteins that are produced by white blood cells, generally in response to a bacterial infection. There are several...




					www.wisegeek.com
				



Because cytokines are essentially chemical messengers, they can help to regulate the nature and intensity of the response of the body’s immune system. Taking cues from the signals conveyed by the these proteins, the immune system would be able to stimulate production of necessary chemicals to fight infection as well as take other measures to suppress the spread of harmful bacteria.

An example of how cytokines influence the immune system is that the prompting of these proteins can cause the immune system to temporarily* increase the production of T-cells to combat an infection,* then signal for the excess production to cease when the bacteria is brought under control. As signaling compounds, cytokines keep cell communication functioning at all times.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is the one trying to bypass long proven medical protocols.
> ...


No, seriously
Fuk Trump

He has no medical experience and his medical proclamations are generally worthy of mocking. 

His pushing of medical solutions based on his gut feelings are a disservice to this country. 

We need to listen to Dr Fauci who advises caution rather than jumping at gimmicks


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 15, 2020)

_On Sunday, those 39 patients finished five days of treatment with hydroxychloroquine. Dr. Armstrong said no one experienced any side effects.

“We've got one patient now that kind of goes back and forth,” said Dr. Armstrong, “He's an older gentleman, but we're kind of nursing him through the process, but he's getting better.

Two patients receiving hydroxychloroquine have had to go to hospital for unrelated conditions, Armstrong disclosed; a woman had a fall and a man got dehydrated in his room because he was not eating and drinking.

But for the first time since this treatment began, many of those who have recovered from the virus have been able to go outside and get some fresh air over the last 48 hours, Armstrong said.









						39 elderly Texans successfully complete hydroxychloroquine treatment for COVID-19, doctor says
					

Patients completed a five-day treatment and their doctor said none of the patients experienced side effects.




					www.khou.com
				



_


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> _On Sunday, those 39 patients finished five days of treatment with hydroxychloroquine. Dr. Armstrong said no one experienced any side effects.
> 
> “We've got one patient now that kind of goes back and forth,” said Dr. Armstrong, “He's an older gentleman, but we're kind of nursing him through the process, but he's getting better.
> 
> ...


“Most of the patients have done well. And, you know, and I think that that is suggestive that the medication is helpful,” Armstrong told WFAA.

Well, it isn't suggestive of that at all. This is precisely NOT how scientific studies of efficacy are conducted. This literally gives us zero useful information.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, it isn't suggestive of that at all. This is precisely NOT how scientific studies of efficacy are conducted. This literally gives us zero useful information.



And we have CLOSE to zero effective therapies... What you're asking for can't BE DONE in the timeframe of this unprecedented crisis and wouldn't MATTER if the success rate was 40% versus 60%...  PLENTY of drugs on the market that are ONLY 30% effective....  Some critical testing kits are only 80% correct...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> What you're asking for can't BE DONE in the timeframe of this unprecedented crisis


Actually, it can. In fact, we will have prelim data back within probably a month or so from the ny trials.

And what you are saying is not a good reasons to put into widespread use a non proven treatment anyway. In fact, thats a reason NOT to do that, as our use of time and resources is critical right now.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana   How "TESTED" are those covid test kits that got rushed out in about 5 weeks time? 4 weeks to develop and LESS than a week for FDA approval??   That's 15 times FASTER than normal and I"m CERTAIN -- there was NOT the "normal" approvals for them...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> @Fort Fun Indiana How "TESTED" are those covid test kits that got rushed out in about 5 weeks time?


Not a good comparison. That is not "medicine". 

And, as you apparently forgot, the first series that was rushed to market was, in fact, complete garbage. Are you trying to make my point, or yours?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Trump likes the test kits also...  Pushed for them hard...     Why aren't you dubious about shoving that crap out too fast?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not a good comparison. That is not "medicine".



WTF????  Diagnostic tools "are not medicine"????  Are you NUTZ????


----------



## skye (Apr 15, 2020)

If  I ever get that Corona Virus..... and I touch wood I won't     the first thing I will ask my doctor is about Hydroxychloroquine

And I will take the pill in a heartbeat.

That's how much I trust that medicine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Diagnostic tools "are not medicine"????


Specifically meaning, medicines to treat symptoms are disease. You probably could have figured that out, with a little effort.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 15, 2020)

skye said:


> If  I ever get that Corona Virus..... and I touch wood I won't     the first thing I will ask my doctor is about Hydroxychloroquine
> 
> And I will take the pill in a heartbeat.
> 
> That's how much I trust that medicine.


Those with TDS can refuse the coctail............and take their chances.....yes....I agree with that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

skye said:


> And I will take the pill in a heartbeat.


So what? Is that supposed to impress somebody? That's only evidence of what happens when very influential people say things on television.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Diagnostic tools "are not medicine"????
> ...



FDA requires SAME STRINGENT standards of proof for medical devices and tests..  What's the good of having approved meds if you don't have approved testing and diagnostics???  You really think the 4 or 5 weeks was STRINGENT SCIENTIFIC REVIEW?  When 4 of those weeks were corporate Research and Product design????


----------



## BWK (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > What you're asking for can't BE DONE in the timeframe of this unprecedented crisis
> ...


These Trump kool-aid drinkers haven't got enough sense to pour piss out of a boot. They'll listen to Trump before they'll listen to the advise of Fauci. If this doesn't prove "natural selection" I don't know what does.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> FDA requires SAME STRINGENT standards of proof for medical devices and tests..


False, of course. Not only are they not the same standards, the FDA can change standards on the fly, such as when they approved these drugs for off label use a few weeks ago.

Dude, correcting you is a full time job. I think i m going to let someone else sift through your madeup nonsense for a while.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > And I will take the pill in a heartbeat.
> ...



You mean like all those Spanish, French, Italian doctors who reported good results??  Sure... That's what RATIONAL people heard...  YOU OTH -- "fuck Trump"...


----------



## BWK (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > FDA requires SAME STRINGENT standards of proof for medical devices and tests..
> ...


They are clueless.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False, of course. Not only are they not the same standards, the FDA can change standards on the fly, such as when they approved these drugs for off label use a few weeks ago.



FDA HAS NEVER worked this fast..  I know this personally..  Could not change a toggle switch on an AI classifier for breast cancer detection in less than 4 months and 120 pages of submission..

And I enjoy correction, but haven't seen much from you...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Only because of our insane president do we have to listen to this nonsense from these guys.


----------



## BWK (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > FDA requires SAME STRINGENT standards of proof for medical devices and tests..
> ...


This was a real cult leader and his followers took his medicine too. . 

 And no matter what, Trump supporters are going to follow their leader and take Trumps medicine.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


My wife and I are taking hydroxychloroquine off label. She's a medical student on clinical rotation at the hospital, so she is at high risk of being exposed to the virus. It would be very unwise not to take it as a prophylactic.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> It would


There is zero evidence it has any effectiveness whatsoever as a prophylactic measure for covid-19. None.  What you two are doing could be unethical, if there is a shortage for patients with conditions for which it has been shown effective or for clinical trials.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 15, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


aka ...........can't say take the vitamin...........oops..............Pharma is watching.........lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


in other words, you cant put together a coherent response to what i actually said.

By the way, genius ..."Pharma" makes these drugs. They are banking off of this fad. Laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > It would
> ...



So NOW you're giving medical advice to a Medical student and her husband????  OMG...  THis is getting better and better...  Fuck Trump !!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> NOW you're giving medical advice to a Medical student and her husband????


That wasn't medical advice. That was a statement of fact about the evidence that anyone could correctly make, and then some ethical advice.

But feel free to actually try to counterargue directly against what i said, instead of throwing a fit. 

Another correction.....zzzzzz....go home, you're drunk.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > It would be very unwise not to take it as a prophylactic.
> ...


Just because you are personally ignorant of the evidence doesn't mean that there is no evidence.

At this point, controlled randomized double-blind clinical trials are just as unethical as the infamous Tuskegee syphilis study, IMO. And mark my words, in the not too distant future health officials around the world will come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Just because you are personally ignorant of the evidence doesn't mean that there is no evidence.


Then you go ahead and post it. See you in... Nver.

I think you and your wife should know something. This prophylactic myth arises solely from a single chinese report that 80 people they studied that had lupus did not catch the virus. Naturally, most were on an intermittent chloroquine regimen.

Of course, all were already immuno-compromised and following strict distancing procedures. And people with Lupus, who also are on intermittent chloroquine regimens, have contracted the virus. 

This is literally the origin of your bad assumptions. You should think about that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> At this point, controlled randomized double-blind clinical trials are just as unethical as the infamous Tuskegee syphilis study, IMO.


Well, your opinion is wrong. You have been fooled by anecdotal and bad evidence.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 16, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you are personally ignorant of the evidence doesn't mean that there is no evidence.
> ...


I never mentioned any study about lupus patients. So obviously you're the only one making assumptions. Go ahead and explain to the forum why hydroxychloroquine cannot work as a prophylactic. What's your theory?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Apr 16, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



We have well established protocols.  Fuck Don.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 16, 2020)

Will the human being transform the desease into a less harmful desease over time, otherwise this being after an amount of time takes place where the strain is encountering humans, and therefore it goes through these human beings that have a naturally given immunity system that is designed to protect the herd when something like this enters the human beings system, otherwise in which can or ultimately transforms it into a less deadly version ???  Are we already seeing a far less deadly version/strain of the virus because it is being naturally defeated by human beings who are defeating the virus in their systems, and are therefore changing the virus ???


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 16, 2020)

If this thing actually came from a lab in China, then China should be in deep doody with our country or any other countries that are affected so negatively by such a thing. We should ban these people (the pro communist government ones), and stop all business with them immediately. We should run them out of this country if they own businesses here, and if they are not American Citizen's. The sell out of this nation by greed driven traitorous American's is now Criminal, otherwise if it ultimately led to a situation like this.

One "positive" that is coming from this thing, and that is that it reduced some of these bad apples in society to confinement in their homes, otherwise by breaking down their influence on society if only for a moment..... This thing has made them equal out with the average American by taking away their false created images of being super human heroes that were far above the average Joe in society, and that society should idolize them always no matter what their message is. They were never these super heroes once outside their platforms in which they depended upon......, Otherwise the sheeple figured that they knew what was best for society and/or them, when infact they (those guilty) were the destroyers of civilized society instead. If any good came from this, then that (seeing bad apples reduced to having no influence from their natural enviroments), is one of them for sure.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 16, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> If this thing actually came from a lab in China, then China should be in deep doody with our country or any other countries that are affected so negatively by such a thing. We should ban these people (the pro communist government ones), and stop all business with them immediately. We should run them out of this country if they own businesses here, and if they are not American Citizen's. The sell out of this nation by greed driven traitorous American's is now Criminal, otherwise if it ultimately led to a situation like this.
> 
> One "positive" that is coming from this thing, and that is that it reduced some of these bad apples in society to confinement in their homes, otherwise by breaking down their influence on society if only for a moment..... This thing has made them equal out with the average American by taking away their false created images of being super human heroes that were far above the average Joe in society, and that society should idolize them always no matter what their message is. They were never these super heroes once outside their platforms in which they depended upon......, Otherwise the sheeple figured that they knew what was best for society and/or them, when infact they (those guilty) were the destroyers of civilized society instead. If any good came from this, then that (seeing bad apples reduced to having no influence from their natural enviroments), is one of them for sure.


----------



## justoffal (Apr 16, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Man those dems is gonna hate that quinine water!  I wonder if they can prove collusion between that and Trump and then go for another round of impeachment bullshit?

JO


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 16, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> I never mentioned any study about lupus patients.


I know. I know you didn't even know about the data i mentioned. It wasn't a study on lupus patients, by the way. It was just a data point taken out of context.

I know you didn't know, which is why i passed the info to you. I thought it might be enlightening to know the source of the myth you have bought into.

So pause and think about it. Think about how you dont actually have a single shred of evidence of the effectiveness of the drug in preventing covid19 infection. Once you come to terms with that, think for a while how you came to believe this myth despite having zero evidence. The trail ends up at the chinese factoid i related to you.

Personally, i would want to know how i got fooled into believing a baseless myth. Hopefully you do, too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 16, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Go ahead and explain to the forum why hydroxychloroquine cannot work as a prophylactic.


Thats a dumb ask. I am not saying it doesnt or cant, i am saying you have no good reason to believe it does.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 16, 2020)

New York doctor finds 'impressive' hydroxychloroquine results as South Dakota undergoes clinical trial
					

Monument Health is playing a role in the state-wide clinical trial of an antimalarial drug and a New York doctor did a case series of his own on the same drug.




					www.kotatv.com


----------



## Aletheia4u (Apr 16, 2020)

Everyone should just take this hydroxychloroquine as treatment tfor the COVID-19 virus, and leave these vaccines alone.






__





						Dr. Rima Truth Reports
					






					drrimatruthreports.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 16, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> Everyone should just take this hydroxychloroquine as treatment tfor the COVID-19 virus, and leave these vaccines alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now is definitely not the time for antivaxx voodoo crap.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 16, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > If this thing actually came from a lab in China, then China should be in deep doody with our country or any other countries that are affected so negatively by such a thing. We should ban these people (the pro communist government ones), and stop all business with them immediately. We should run them out of this country if they own businesses here, and if they are not American Citizen's. The sell out of this nation by greed driven traitorous American's is now Criminal, otherwise if it ultimately led to a situation like this.
> ...


LOL... Trouble understanding eh ? To summarize - China should be in big doody with us, and every leftist that has worked to undermine this nation in regards to supporting a communist nation against this nation should pay a price for their traitorous activities or support there in.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 16, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Oh look, another nutball trump cultist fantasy. This must be thursday.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 16, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Will you support China to the point of believing them over your own countries findings in an investigation, otherwise if Trump is involved in those investigations ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 16, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Will you support China to the point of believing them over your own countries findings in an investigation


No. Will you support trump to the point of taking his word -- madeup on the spot -- over our own country's findings?

Also, trump would never be involved in any investigations. Unless it's take your kid to work day or something.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 16, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Will you support China to the point of believing them over your own countries findings in an investigation
> ...


Yep, because our own countries findings will be found by the Trump administration, and then the actions will be next.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 16, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Yep, because our own countries findings will be found by the Trump administration


They will be found by intelligence agencies and scientists. And trump will call them all liars, if the results don't reflect well on him.



Exactly what actions do you think we can take against china? You realize they just kicked Trump's ass in a trade war, right? Its an honest question. What do you think we can do to penalize them?


----------



## justoffal (Apr 16, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead and explain to the forum why hydroxychloroquine cannot work as a prophylactic.
> ...



Terrible to see your dreams bring washed away by quinine......Oh curse the damn liquid! Curse it I tell ya!
Jo


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 16, 2020)

justoffal said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Sad to see the snake oil salesman fool so many people...


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 16, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead and explain to the forum why hydroxychloroquine cannot work as a prophylactic.
> ...


Could you explain the reasoning that you used to come to that conclusion?

I talked this over for hours with my doctor, her husband, who is also a doctor, her father, who is also a doctor, and my wife who is a straight A medical student. And I also have a very strong background in medical science. Hell, I was tutoring nursing and medical students before I was even in my teens.

All of us are now taking HCQS.

Yet you think that your dumb arrogant uneducated ass knows more than all 5 of us combined simply because you heard of some irrelevant report about lupus patients in China that we practically dismissed out of hand. You are the poster boy for the Dunning-Kruger effect.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 16, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, because our own countries findings will be found by the Trump administration
> ...


Your support for China after what they have done is noted. Stay tuned as to what Trump and the administration will do in this situation, and don't be sad when it is done as it should be done, but for now the investigation is on going.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Could you explain the reasoning that you used to come to that conclusion?


That you have no good reason to believe it has any preventive effectiveness? Yes: there is not a shred of evidence of that. If your doctor said otherwise, he/she is lying or mistaken.

No, your little fit does not change that, nor does your education level, nor does anything a doctor believes. And you could easily prove my statement wrong by producing a shred of evidence. Why haven't you?

We both know why. And I think you are coming to realize you have been fooled.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Your support for China after what they have done is noted.


Shut up freak, not one word of what i said was in support of china. You just sissied out of my question, like i knew you would.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Could you explain the reasoning that you used to come to that conclusion?
> ...


Do you have any proof that there is not a shred of evidence?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Do you have any proof that there is not a shred of evidence?


 If you don't know whether there is or not, then you have already admitted the decision was made without a shred of evidence. Though, trusting a doctor is reasonable. 

Ask your doctor what the evidence is. Watch him stammer and deflect. And if he, instead, falsely claims there is proof it is effective as a preventative, report him to your State's board.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 17, 2020)

Another treatment is apparently showing promise: remdesivir is supposedly working well on fever and respiratory symptoms.









						Early peek at data on Gilead coronavirus drug suggests patients are responding to treatment
					

A Chicago hospital treating severe Covid-19 patients with Gilead's remdesivir is seeing rapid recoveries in fever and respiratory symptoms, STAT has learned.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

Doctor charged, in part, for making false claims that chloroquine is effective against covid19:









						Feds charge doctor who cited Trump to push hydroxychloroquine "miracle cure"
					

It was described as the "magic bullet" to protect against the deadly coronavirus -- a "remarkable clinical phenomenon" that could cure the disease within hours.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## excalibur (Apr 17, 2020)

Using hydroxychloroquine on hs patients.









						The Italian Doctor Flattening the Curve by Treating COVID-19 Patients in Their Homes
					

Luigi Cavanna's teams have visited more than 300 people with COVID-19 symptoms




					time.com


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Your support for China after what they have done is noted.
> ...


The standard FFI verbal assaults when you can't refute your own words spoken. It's simple "you hate Trump", and support anything not Trump. It is why you do what you do. How you exist in the bubble that you do is amazing really.  Look if you can't handle civilized debate, then why waste time here ? What's in it for you ???


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> standard FFI verbal assaults when you can't refute your own words spoken


Yes, it is pretty standard for people to say "i didn't say that", when shameless little pukes like you make up stuff they didn't say. But don't let that deter you from inventing little fantasies that you, with your very limited capabilities, are actually able to argue against.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Doctor charged, in part, for making false claims that chloroquine is effective against covid19:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your point in regards to the overall study of the thread with this you have posted is what ?? Yes the guy should have been checked if he went farther than nessesary in promoting the drug, otherwise making claims that were obsurd or over blown. If you think this one incident applies to all opinions or evidence gathered in good faith, then that is obsurd.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > standard FFI verbal assaults when you can't refute your own words spoken
> ...


Again with the childish rants. How old are you anyways ??


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > standard FFI verbal assaults when you can't refute your own words spoken
> ...


You didn't say this in regards to your American President in regards to China ?

*"Exactly what actions do you think we can take against china? You realize they just kicked Trump's ass in a trade war, right?"*

How was this supposed to be interpreted by the audience here ? It appears you are cheering for China, and are wanting Trump to fail. Am I wrong ? Most Americans think Trump was righting the ship in trade with many nation's including China, and I didn't see Democrats disputing this fact, but you say otherwise ?


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 17, 2020)

I just hope that we get the nation back open for all, and if this helps then thank God for the educated wisdom that was granted to humans from above, and were implanted within us to make use of the resources given us to overcome such things as they arise.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Exactly what actions do you think we can take against china? You realize


That is not support or defense of china. Obviously. I ask you honestly. What penalty, exactly, could we bring to bear on china? Any economic penalty on them is a penalty against ourselves.

Thats twice you have had an opportunity to answer that. Its a lot easier to squawk about it than is is to be specific, isnt it?

Now, back to the actual thread topic. I see a doctor was charged with a federal crime for telling people these drugs are a cure for covid19.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what actions do you think we can take against china? You realize
> ...


He was wrong if said it cured the disease. No problem refuting that opinion, but this doesn't defeat all other opinions by bringing this up nor does it defeat the "right to try" program that we now have because of Trump.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> He was wrong if said it cured the disease. No problem refuting that opinion, but this doesn't defeat all other opinions by bringing this up nor does it defeat the "right to try" program that we now have because of Trump.


Correct.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 17, 2020)

The Ventilator Shortage That Wasn’t | National Review
					

The ventilator shortages of which we were all gravely warned have not yet come to pass.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

excalibur said:


> The Ventilator Shortage That Wasn’t | National Review
> 
> 
> The ventilator shortages of which we were all gravely warned have not yet come to pass.
> ...


Yes, thank goodness the pandemic is over, and this never happened!


----------



## excalibur (Apr 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > The Ventilator Shortage That Wasn’t | National Review
> ...




It was never going to happen.


----------



## Zander (Apr 17, 2020)

Full peer reviewed study has been released by Didier Raoult MD, PhD https://drive.google.com/file/d/186Bel9RqfsmEx55FDum4xY_IlWSHnGbj/view?usp=sharing….  After 6 days 100% of patients treated with HCQ + Azithromycin  were virologically cured


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Zander said:


> Full peer reviewed study has been released by Didier Raoult MD, PhD https://drive.google.com/file/d/186Bel9RqfsmEx55FDum4xY_IlWSHnGbj/view?usp=sharing….  After 6 days 100% of patients treated with HCQ + Azithromycin  were virologically cured


"Cured", meaning they will never contract it again or was it that it made them well enough that the natural immune system could finish the job ?? What is truly meant by cured ??


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Does anyone think that maybe after the original highly potent strain came here, that once it had passed through many immune systems, otherwise where it gets watered down so to speak (i.e. into a less potent version), then that of the original, ends up with what most are dealing with after contraction ??


----------



## Zander (Apr 17, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Full peer reviewed study has been released by Didier Raoult MD, PhD https://drive.google.com/file/d/186Bel9RqfsmEx55FDum4xY_IlWSHnGbj/view?usp=sharing….  After 6 days 100% of patients treated with HCQ + Azithromycin  were virologically cured
> ...


That is a good question - I don't know the answer.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 18, 2020)

Zander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Me either, but I would think that a virus couldn't be cured as in the body would become immune to it forever. Some diseases once the body staves it off has an immunity, but for how long??  Not sure if an immunity can last a lifetime for a person or not. Name one disease that can be staved off in that way, and the body creates a lifetime immunity against it. Chickenpocks can be defeated once immunity is achieved, but the person can get the shingles later in life.......Thanks.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 18, 2020)

Zander said:


> Full peer reviewed study


No it isn't. Stop spreading lies.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 18, 2020)

The results are in on the Texas nursing home using hydroxychloroquine
					

Good news




					hotair.com


----------



## excalibur (Apr 18, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Measles, mumps, rubella.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 18, 2020)

excalibur said:


> The results are in on the Texas nursing home using hydroxychloroquine
> 
> 
> Good news
> ...


This was already posted in the thread.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 18, 2020)

New hope


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 18, 2020)

excalibur said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Vaccines for lifetime immunity against these ??


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any proof that there is not a shred of evidence?
> ...


It seems that your position on hydroxychloroquine is, that you will oppose any use of that drug, and ridicule anyone who recommends trying it as a treatment, until a one year, detailed clinical trial has been completed.

Then of course there will need to be a follow-up clinical trial, because we're never satisfied with just one clinical trial. So two years from now we'll finally know,  definitively, whether hydroxychloroquine works as a treatment for covid-19 or doesn't. That gives you seemingly two more years to oppose the use of the drug.

And if and if it turns out that hydroxychloroquine could have been used to treat and save even just 20% or 30% of the patients, that's going to be a lot of people who are dead now, who may not have needed to die.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> It seems that your position on hydroxychloroquine is, that you will oppose any use of that drug, and ridicule anyone who recommends trying it as a treatment, until a oneone year detailed clinical trial has been completed.


My position is that there is not good evidence to call it an effective treatment. And yes, i, correctly, oppose widespread use of an unproven treatment. 

There is also a chance that chloroquine does not have any effectiveness whatsoever against cocid19 in safe dosages (or any dosages), and that we end up harming people through its use and diverting time and resources away from exploring effective treatments. So keep in mind the possible costs, not just the possible benefits.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any proof that there is not a shred of evidence?
> ...


So then you don't have any proof that it doesn't work or even have a theory for why it wouldn't work. 

You're just against it because you're a TDS afflicted moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> So then you don't have any proof that it doesn't work or even have a theory for why it wouldn't work


I also don't have any proof that unicorns don't make ice cream in the 6th dimension. So? The burden is not to prove it doesn't work, before treating patients with it. Surely you get that.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that your position on hydroxychloroquine is, that you will oppose any use of that drug, and ridicule anyone who recommends trying it as a treatment, until a oneone year detailed clinical trial has been completed.
> ...


Well the the drug hydroxychloroquine has been around for about 60 years. We know an awful lot about this drug it's quite safe. So our doctors know how to safely prescribe it to people.

At the very least the drug will simply not help somebody. I don't understand  the mass opposition to using this treatment, when it's been used for 60 years now for different things.

It's like being opposed to prescribing two aspirin, if aspirin has anecdotally been seen by some doctors in making the difference between life and death. For most people hydroxychloroquine is a very safe treatment


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > So then you don't have any proof that it doesn't work or even have a theory for why it wouldn't work
> ...


Except that, unlike unicorns which are mthological, hydroxychloroquine has been around for 60 years. It has successfully treated people who have viruses, for 60 years


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Well the the drug hydroxychloroquine has been around for about 60 years. We know an awful lot about this drug it's quite safe.


We know nothing about its effectiveness against covid19, and we know it has potentially deadly side effects.




Wapasha said:


> At the very least the drug will simply not help somebody.


False. At worst it will harm or kill people, while diverting time and resources away from finding and using actual, effective treatments and causing shortages for people with conditions for which it has been proven effective.

You really need to take a step back and understand the shaky argument you are making. Start by asking yourself: why don't we just treat ALL viruses with chloroquine?






Wapasha said:


> It's like being opposed to prescribing two aspirin, if aspirin has anecdotally been seen by some doctors in making the difference between life and death


A doctor who routinely prescribes aspirin for conditions for which no effectiveness has ever been shown should lose his medical license.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> that, unlike unicorns which are mthological, hydroxychloroquine has been around for 60 years


The claim that it is an effective treatment for chloroquine is no less a myth than is a unicorn. Substitute "cyanide" or "amoxycillin" for "chloroquine" in your statement, and its meaning remains the same. That should be hint to you about what a terrible argument you are making.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > that, unlike unicorns which are mthological, hydroxychloroquine has been around for 60 years
> ...


False analogy, dumbass. Your inability to think logically is astounding.

There is solid scientific rationale to conclude that hydroxychloroquine may be very effective as both a prophylactic and a treatment. We know it's 3 mechanisms of action. Do you think they just randomly out of the blue approved it for clinical trials in humans?

Ask yourself why so many people who are much smarter than you are taking HCQS. Why are so many doctors and other healthcare professionals taking it? Ask yourself what they know that you don't know.

You are the poster boy for the Dunning-Kruger effect. You're so ignorant that you don't even know you are ignorant.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> There is solid scientific rationale to conclude that hydroxychloroquine may be very effective as both a prophylactic and a treatment


"May be"

Which is why we are doing clinical trials. You literally just changed your position to mine.

I see my work is done here. Thank you. Actually, it's you who should be thanking me.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> It has successfully treated people who have viruses, for 60 years


This is a perfect example of "myths with legs" that i am talking about. For which virus has it ever been deemed a successful treatment, in vivo?

The correct answer is NONE. Not a single one. Amazing, eh? What happened here is that you made up something in your mind and assimilated it into your argument and came to think it is a fact. And you did this unconsciously.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > that, unlike unicorns which are mthological, hydroxychloroquine has been around for 60 years
> ...


Wrong. Doctors and patients both have cited their own personal cases where HQC made a difference in their treatment. No one is claiming they say a unicorn.

I'm the one making lousy arguments?? You are the one tossing unicorns into the discussion, seemingly because you have run out out a legit armument to support your opposition.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Wrong. Doctors and patients both have cited their own personal cases where HQC made a difference in their treatment


Not good evidence. Not scientific evidence at all, actually. So yes, itt remains a myth, until empirically demonstrated. You will never, not ever, get around this. So stop trying. 

You guys keep making this same, elementary error.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> 
> _Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._
> 
> ...


*VA Study Shows No Benefit To Treating Coronavirus With Chloroquine*







						Page not found
					






					www.inquisitr.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

*Coronavirus: Chloroquine study in Brazil aborted after deaths*










						Hydroxychloroquine: Using anti-malaria drug is a risky business | DW | 19.05.2020
					

US President Donald Trump, his Brazilian counterpart Bolsonaro and Tesla boss Elon Musk — all swear by the anti-malaria drug as an antidote to coronavirus. But studies show it is ineffective, and potentially dangerous.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

*Malaria drugs fail to help coronavirus patients in controlled studies









						Malaria drugs fail to help coronavirus patients in controlled studies
					

Hydroxychloroquine, the drug President Trump hailed as a coronavirus killer, had no beneficial  effect for COVID-19 patients in two controlled trials.




					www.latimes.com
				



*


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that your position on hydroxychloroquine is, that you will oppose any use of that drug, and ridicule anyone who recommends trying it as a treatment, until a oneone year detailed clinical trial has been completed.
> ...


Regardless, you are willing to drag your heels because you have a gut feeling it won't work while people are dying ?? It's the people's choice, and if they choose it as a treatment, then it's still their choice. In all of this you are merely stating your opinion, but how many times do you think that you need to state your opinion on the matter ?? At some point a person moves on unless one figures that this is like cryptonite to the Republicans or to the president who is under great pressure (in which he is handling well by the way), so it is what it is then.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

Well kids, the results are coming in. Not seeing a lot of good evidence for chloroquine yet.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> *Malaria drugs fail to help coronavirus patients in controlled studies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Malaria DRUG(S) as in plural eh ??? Clever, because that could mean any drug deemed a possible Malaria treatment, and yet they won't do well on Covid eh ?? Which one's ??


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well kids, the results are coming in. Not seeing a lot of good evidence for chloroquine yet.


Don't need but one drug to work, so scratch off one or the other until find the right one or they mix up the right one.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2020)

Why we shouldn’t listen to Trump on how to cure the Coronavirus









						Study finds no benefit, higher death rate in patients taking hydroxychloroquine for Covid-19 | CNN
					

Coronavirus patients taking hydroxychloroquine, a treatment touted by President Trump, were no less likely to need mechanical ventilation and had higher deaths rates compared to those who did not take the drug, according to a study of hundreds of patients at US Veterans Health Administration...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Why we shouldn’t listen to Trump on how to cure the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Democrats.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Regardless, you are willing to drag your heels because you have a gut feeling it won't work while people are dying ??


A silly argument. I could say the same to you about any medicine out there. 

And you have confused yourself again. It has nothing to do with my gut feelings on whether it works or not. It has everything to do with the fact that there is no good evidence whatsoever that it does work. You guys keep trying this same dumb bait and switch. You are not helping your case.

There is zero good evidence that it works. That is the fact you are up against. So, deal with that and stop trying to make it about me.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Malaria DRUG(S) as in plural eh ??? Clever, because that could mean any drug deemed a possible Malaria treatment


Not to someone who wasn't too lazy to read the article, it wouldn't. Does it embarrass you at all to comment on it and say something dumb like this, without even reading the article? It should.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why we shouldn’t listen to Trump on how to cure the Coronavirus
> ...


Haha....poor Billy hitched all his wagons to the moron president's barely-english again and got embarrassed.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 21, 2020)

It works. If you lived here instead of flag wave/Faux/CNN/ VISA/MC/Jewruthlessizm Times.inc , NLC you'd understand.
OK...OK....It may be the tortillas


----------



## yidnar (Apr 21, 2020)

if it is proven that the use of Hydroxychloroquine is effective in treating covid 19 the governors and legislators who have banned it's use in early outpatient treatments [for some strange reason most are leftist] may be blamed for the deaths of many that may have been saved !


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why we shouldn’t listen to Trump on how to cure the Coronavirus
> ...


The problem with Trump is he is impulsive by nature

Good thing we didn’t listen


----------



## jwoodie (Apr 21, 2020)

Democrats will suddenly embrace it after November 3.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Just another example of why he is unfit for office.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 21, 2020)

and one dem leader banned and the hoarded the medication for himself family and friends ! why ?Dem Governor Who Banned Hydroxychloroquine Gets Caught Hoarding It | KPRC AM 950 | The Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## night_son (Apr 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> if it is proven that the use of Hydroxychloroquine is effective in treating covid 19 the governors and legislators who have banned it's use in early outpatient treatments [for some strange reason most are leftist] may be blamed for the deaths of many that may have been saved !



Anything; any word, item, product, idea or thing praised or suggested or backed by our magnificent President will be dismissed, damned and/or otherwise crapped on by the radical American left and all those millions who suck the MSM teat like herds of brainless zombies. If our awesome POTUS condemned or dismissed this drug out of hand, every last CNN talking head would be snorting it like coke on Christmas Eve 1984.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

Not a good sign with the test results coming out.

I was thinking about the statistics to this.  We're pretty sure that the death rate for covid-19 is pretty low (much higher than the flu, but still low).  If you test just a small sample of people and it's completely ineffective, you would still see the same relatively high survival rate.  People were optimistic about the 99% and 100% survival rates from using this medication on small samples, but covid-19 already has a relatively high survival rate, making it moot without further comparative statistical analysis.

Interestingly, it is shown with a p-value of 0.03 that there is a negative effect when using just hydroxychloroquine.  That p-value is significant, and it's in the wrong direction.  That's not good.  All other p-values are insignificant.

This appears to result in a dead end.  This didn't work.  Hopefully I'm wrong.  Maybe some other studies will show that this is effective.  Maybe a variable that wasn't accounted for?  Maybe the sample had issues?  I doubt it, but hopefully someone finds some significant results.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Not a good sign with the test results coming out.


Which isn't surprising to any rational, informed person. There was never any good reason to think these drugs were effective. This shows how impactful the words of a head of state are, even when that head of state is known to be abjectly ignorant, unethical, amoral, and mentally ill.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Not a good sign with the test results coming out.
> ...



Not only were they ineffective, but they had a statistically significant *negative *impact.  So terrible.

_"Compared to the no HC group, the risk of death from any cause was higher in the HC group (adjusted hazard ratio, 2.61; 95% CI, 1.10 to 6.17; P=0.03"_


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> This appears to result in a dead end. This didn't work. Hopefully I'm wrong.


You likely are not wrong. With medicines that are actually effective, the positive signal for their efficacy gets stronger with each study. What we are seeing is what you would expect from a drug that does not work. There are quite a few unethical and dishonest so-called scientists and doctors that should have a lot to answer for, when the smoke clears. 

If i were that fraud Didier Raoult, i would be worried right about now. He has embarrassed Macron, and Macron will be looking to hold him accountable.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

Even Fox News is saying the same thing now.  









						COVID-19 treatment hydroxychloroquine showed no benefit, more deaths in VA virus study
					

Malaria drug hydroxychloroquine showed no benefit in a large study of its use in U.S. veterans hospitals, researchers say.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

Twice as many died taking the Tramp death pill as those who took no pill. Tramp pushed his death pill because he owns stock in the company.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


When Trump was elected, many asked......What is the worst that can happen?

We are finding out


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Even Fox News is saying the same thing now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we know FOX reinforced the president on this myth, even spoonfeeding him talking points.

In other words, the memo on who to blame that ISN'T Fox is currently circulating in the Fox offices.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

skye said:


> President Trump made the announcement at the daily Coronavirus press conference in the White House. The president added that chloroquine has shown, “very, very encouraging results” in treating the coronavirus!


And he was lying his ass off!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

I was just thinking that it's going to be time to un-sticky this thread.

Thanks mods.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Twice as many died taking the Tramp death pill as those who took no pill. Tramp pushed his death pill because he owns stock in the company.


and many report that the drug is effective and even a dem state rep said it saved her life !


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Twice as many died taking the Tramp death pill as those who took no pill. Tramp pushed his death pill because he owns stock in the company.
> ...


But the latest STUDY shows 22% die taking the Tramp death pill and 11% die taking no pill.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

Trump is holding a press-conference on this right now.  Trump was asked to comment on this study that shows that more people died with hydroxychloroquine than those who didn't use it.

"I don't know of the report.  Obviously there have been some very good reports.  Perhaps this one is not good a report.  But we'll be looking at it."  - Trump


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Which study..............Another CNN study...........LOL

This stuff is being used all over the world......BACK UP YOUR BS.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

Home - ClinicalTrials.gov
					






					clinicaltrials.gov
				




which one...................


----------



## miketx (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Twice as many died taking the Tramp death pill as those who took no pill. Tramp pushed his death pill because he owns stock in the company.


Lying scum.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


we will know for sure in a few weeks .... 22% of the millions of people taking the drug for lupus and malaria aren't dying.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

Search of: "Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome" - List Results - ClinicalTrials.gov
					






					clinicaltrials.gov
				




FYI ...........dang lying ass liberals and their media are using a BS story on this..........FROM GILEAD......because that Pharma wants to be the top dog and make mega bucks from this pandemic........They are also a big lobbyist......IMAGINE THAT.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> if it is proven that the use of Hydroxychloroquine is effective in treating covid 19 the governors and legislators who have banned it's use in early outpatient treatments [for some strange reason most are leftist] may be blamed for the deaths of many that may have been saved !


But think of all the new voters the Democrats gained!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

Healthcare Workers
					

COVID-19 guidance, tools, and resources for healthcare workers.




					www.cdc.gov
				











						Search of: remdesivir | COVID OR coronavirus OR SARS-CoV-2 - List Results - ClinicalTrials.gov
					






					clinicaltrials.gov


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


No, a VA study.
Researchers analyzed medical records of 368 male veterans hospitalized with confirmed coronavirus infection at Veterans Health Administration medical centers who died or were discharged by April 11.
About 28% who were given hydroxychloroquine plus usual care died, versus *11% of those getting routine care alone. About 22% of those getting the drug plus azithromycin died too

Trump lied Americans died!*


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> This stuff is being used all over the world......BACK UP YOUR BS.


And people are dying all over the world!

*Small Chloroquine Study Halted Over Risk of Fatal Heart Complications*
A research trial of coronavirus patients in Brazil ended after patients taking a higher dose of chloroquine, one of the drugs President Trump has promoted, developed irregular heart rates.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


That is BS...........I went to the other thread that was posting that garbage..............it's GILEAD trying to sell everyone their drug over this...........................

NO STUDIES have RELEASED THE RESULTS OF THE STUDIES YET.........not officially.......

I've now posted the clinical trial sites on 3 different threads running with these BS ARTICLES.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Why we shouldn’t listen to Trump on how to cure the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CNN ???? Good grief.

You act as if Trump is the one who discovered the Malaria drug, and then told everyone to run out quickly to take his new drug so it will cure everything from the corona virus to the black plague or even rabies.

You political hacks won't stop at nothing will you ? Better be glad it's not a different time, because alot of treasonous undermining traitor's would be in jail.

Trump contending with those idiots in those briefings is enough to make anyone go crazy, but thank God Trump isn't a mad man. I saw a man from CNN basically take up precious time at the briefing when he started to give Trump hell for congratulating the heroes on the front lines of this war. He said it appeared that Trump was always patting his team on the back. Well yeah, ain't that what we are supposed to do in a crisis when people do good ?? Of course we are. It's just political hatred, and that is what the man was sent there to project instead of getting updated for his team on the important updates needed to keep people safe, and to thank the ones helping that to happen.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> if it is proven that the use of Hydroxychloroquine is effective in treating covid 19 the governors and legislators who have banned it's use in early outpatient treatments [for some strange reason most are leftist] may be blamed for the deaths of many that may have been saved !


i learned that 100% of the blame belongs to China. it follows that not only trump is blameless, but also everyone everywhere else. lol.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Twice as many died taking the Tramp death pill as those who took no pill. Tramp pushed his death pill because he owns stock in the company.
> ...


Many people say....
The largest study so far shows it not only is ineffective, but also more died taking the Tramp death pill than those who took no pill.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


yeehaw. a nocebo effect.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


LIAR!

The VA study is the largest study RELEASED so far!

A malaria drug widely touted by President Donald Trump for treating the new coronavirus *showed no benefit in a large analysis of its use in U.S. veterans hospitals. There were more deaths among those given hydroxychloroquine versus standard care, researchers reported.*

The nationwide study was not a rigorous experiment. *But with 368 patients, it’s the largest look so far of hydroxychloroquine with or without the antibiotic azithromycin for COVID-19*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > This stuff is being used all over the world......BACK UP YOUR BS.
> ...


NO link..........more Gilead nonsense.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


There is no OFFICIAL RELEASE OF THIS STUDY.....

Show me from the CLININCAL TRIALS SITE OR IT DOESN'T EXIST.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You posted no link to your lies!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice tweeter conversation here............talking about studies........these guys are doing studies on SARS.........showing how the stuff coming out is BS and not really based in science......

Then they go LOOKY HERE GILEAD...........LOL


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Apr 21, 2020)

Who the fuck in their right mind would take Trimp’s word on anything?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


I posted the official clinical trials site..........SHOW ME THIS TRIAL FROM THEIR.......If it isn't there...then it's BS.








						Home - ClinicalTrials.gov
					






					clinicaltrials.gov


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> if it is proven that the use of Hydroxychloroquine is effective in treating covid 19 the governors and legislators who have banned it's use in early outpatient treatments [for some strange reason most are leftist] may be blamed for the deaths of many that may have been saved !


It has not been proven effective against COVID 19! Stop spreading lies!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> CNN ???? Good grief.


The source is not CNN. And you don't read articles anyway,, no matter what the source. So not sure who you think you are fooling.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


That cannot possibly be true.  You must know that.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > CNN ???? Good grief.
> ...


Yes it was... It was right at the bottom of the article unless I'm blind. Maybe you should look before you speak.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

Oxford University scientists reveal coronavirus vaccine timeline as human trial begins
					

A coronavirus vaccine being developed by Oxford University will begin human trials as early as this Thursday, according to U.K. health secretary Matt Hancock.




					www.marketwatch.com
				




Speaking at the end of March, Adrian Hill, director of Oxford University’s Jenner Institute, said: *“The Oxford team had exceptional experience of a rapid vaccine response, such as to the Ebola outbreak in West Africa in 2014. This is an even greater challenge.*

“Vaccines are being designed from scratch and progressed at an unprecedented rate. The upcoming trial will be critical for assessing the feasibility of vaccination against COVID-19 and could lead to early deployment.”

*Read on:*Hydroxychloroquine as treatment for COVID-19 shows no benefit and more deaths in VA study

LOL

Remdesivir   

HOGWASH ARTICLES.....









						Search of: SARS-CoV 2 - List Results - ClinicalTrials.gov
					






					clinicaltrials.gov
				




745 trials.......show me the VA trial here....and show me POSTED RESULTS.........GOOD LUCK......NONE OF THEM ARE COMPLETE.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> it was.


False. The source of the info is the conducted study. And if CNN offends your delicate sensibilities, you can read about it elsewhere. But you won't. So spare us the fake excuses.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 21, 2020)

This is a drug that has been in continuous use since 1955.  If it was killing people we would have known that long before this.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > it was.
> ...


Why do you always resort to some kind of childish behaviour when your delicate sensibilities are offended(?), and as much as they are on this forum, you are the poster child for delicate sensibilities here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Why do you always resort to some kind of childish behaviou


Your lame, fake little excuse not to read the article was very childish. So spare me your hissy fit.

Oooh look, another whiny post to avoid reading the article for yourself. Next up: begging others to spoonfeed you the information in the article.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


From your link:
No Studies found for: covic-19 | United States


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

Show me the study from the VA site..........








						VA.gov | Veterans Affairs
					

Apply for and manage the VA benefits and services you’ve earned as a Veteran, Servicemember, or family member—like health care, disability, education, and more.




					www.publichealth.va.gov


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


search for covid instead of covic.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


No kidding........it's a search engine.....in fact for this pandemic there are currently 745 studies.......

Show me this VA study from those 745 from that site.....if you can't show me that study..it is all BS.

They are pushing the other drug...........for money...........who wins the big we beat the virus money.

I gave the official site for the real studies.........WHERE IS IT?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why we shouldn’t listen to Trump on how to cure the Coronavirus
> ...



Fox News has a link to the same thing.









						COVID-19 treatment hydroxychloroquine showed no benefit, more deaths in VA virus study
					

Malaria drug hydroxychloroquine showed no benefit in a large study of its use in U.S. veterans hospitals, researchers say.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you always resort to some kind of childish behaviou
> ...


I read enough in the post to give it a response, but no I don't open links to all things on this site, and expect others to use the same judgement if I post a link of some kind to make a point also... If the point can't be made totally without looking at a link, then is it assumed that the posters might be lying or hyping something ?? Was the poster suspect to having to back his claim up with links ??


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Oxford University scientists reveal coronavirus vaccine timeline as human trial begins
> 
> 
> A coronavirus vaccine being developed by Oxford University will begin human trials as early as this Thursday, according to U.K. health secretary Matt Hancock.
> ...


You won't read it because you know it doesn't say what you want it to say!


			https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.16.20065920v1.full.pdf
		


CONCLUSIONS: In this study, we found no evidence that use of hydroxychloroquine, either with or without azithromycin, reduced the risk of mechanical ventilation in patients hospitalized with Covid-19. An association of increased overall mortality was identified in patients treated with hydroxychloroquine alone.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Ok your point ?? The poster gave his opinion with the link.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why we shouldn’t listen to Trump on how to cure the Coronavirus
> ...



Sycophant, the research was REPORTED by CNN but was funded by the National Institutes of Health and the University of Virginia.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I believe the point is that, now that actual studies not originating from quacks and frauds are coming out, it's looking more and more like chloroquine has no effectiveness against covid19.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Only one active study listed foe COVID-19 virus and it says this"
Detailed Description:
Certain investigational agents have been described in observational series or are being used anecdotally based on in vitro or extrapolated evidence. *It is important to acknowledge that there are no controlled data supporting the use of any of these agents, and their efficacy for COVID-19 is unknown. *FDA-approved drugs such as chloroquine/hydroxychloroquine, lopinavir/ritonavir, monoclonal IL-6 antibodies, JAK inhibitors, thalidomide and the new investigational drug, remdesivir have been proposed for repurposing to fight COVID-19 and its complications.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Ok. If it doesn't, then that's good to know.

The right to try is still a great program, and always will be. If quacks infiltrate the program, then they should be imprisoned if cause serious injury or death. We should always be on the look out for scams and scammers in America.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Exactly. Now i like your attitude. And if it did show good results, that would also be good to know. Everything that is learned is "good to know".


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

Outcomes of hydroxychloroquine usage in United States veterans hospitalized with Covid-19
					

BACKGROUND Despite limited and conflicting data on the use of hydroxychloroquine in patients with Covid-19, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration has authorized the emergency use of this drug when clinical trials are unavailable or infeasible. Hydroxychloroquine, alone or in combination with...




					www.medrxiv.org
				




Ulysses C. V. Meinhart
@v_meinhart

@IngrahamAngle [Marilynn Marchione AP]puts out article with study that says more deaths with HCQ. *They forgot one thing, THE ZINC. which tells me these people are not the best and brightest. The ZINC is what stops the replication of COVD19.**https://t.co/7le*
10:59PM
ReplyRetweetFavourite


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Or your Tramp controlled site is BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Yawn..........I just cross referenced your stinking BS............they didn't give the ZINC MORON.

The ZINC stops the virus.......the malaria drug allows the zinc to get in.

This study is BS without the Zinc........they should have just given them a sugar pill.........they KILLED THE STUDY GROUP without the Zinc.

BS


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Outcomes of hydroxychloroquine usage in United States veterans hospitalized with Covid-19
> 
> 
> BACKGROUND Despite limited and conflicting data on the use of hydroxychloroquine in patients with Covid-19, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration has authorized the emergency use of this drug when clinical trials are unavailable or infeasible. Hydroxychloroquine, alone or in combination with...
> ...


First the LIARS said you need to combine the Tramp death pill with azithromycin, when that proved worthless they now claim Zinc. When that proves worthless they will switch to copper, and so it goes on and on and on.

Trump recommended combining hydroxychloroquine with azithromycin, a common antibiotic. He said azithromycin "will kill certain things that you don't want living within your body."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Outcomes of hydroxychloroquine usage in United States veterans hospitalized with Covid-19
> 
> 
> BACKGROUND Despite limited and conflicting data on the use of hydroxychloroquine in patients with Covid-19, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration has authorized the emergency use of this drug when clinical trials are unavailable or infeasible. Hydroxychloroquine, alone or in combination with...
> ...


That was a political decision, not a scientific decision, made by Donnie Dotard. He directed HHS Sec Azar to direct the FDA to approve it for off label use. This is the kind of decision you get when you have a crazy old man in charge who cares more about his re election than the well being of Americans.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Outcomes of hydroxychloroquine usage in United States veterans hospitalized with Covid-19
> ...


It's a cocktail MORON.  

That study.............they should have just gave them sugar............without the Zinc...the virus grows........the dang Malaria pill is a pathway for the Zinc.

The Z pac is for the possible or probable INFECTION.

You are an Idiot.........and that TEST WAS BS............Had they added the Zinc some of those studied might be alive today.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Are you a doctor or a sycophant?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



The point is that is that I provided you with a different source since you have an issue with CNN.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

otto105 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


UP yours................the cocktail works......and these studies didn't use zinc which is working........It wasn't listed on Clinical Studies..........and it had Oxford and Yale written all over it.........

They are pushing for different drugs............

745 studies are underway.............and the truth will come out.................Gilead tried to GET ORPHAN STATUS to make money off COVID.......and this article is just more of the same............

BS...........all it is..........If the VA didn't make a cocktail..............they basically KILLED THE TEST SUBJECTS.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


didier raoult will be sad. he did not use zinc and his miraculous findings triggered this mania. lol.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Sooo, you're a sycophant.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> the cocktail works


Lying, brainwashed cultist


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> didier raoult will be sad.


Because he may end up in prison.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > didier raoult will be sad.
> ...


unlikely. unfortunately


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 21, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Andrew Wakefield is not in prison. and he caused a lot of damage, only to escape to the ridiculous USA and support the moron trump.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2020)

I know this....................It's not posted in Clinical trials.

And that it's being pushed by Pharma that want to make the money.

Gilead being a prime example.

There are 745 tests going.............CLINICAL TRIALS......and in many cases including some on this board.........ASK ROCKO...........they used this and it worked.

Many others have used it and it worked.

Am I pissed............yup......because I've seen the Pharma trying to TAKE ADVANTAGE of the Shit........GILEAD BEING A MAIN ONE.............


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


He has told some very serious lies. And his latest study -- a prelim copy of which he gave to Macron, who made executive decisions based on his lies -- is looking more and more like a con job in which his team literally fudged their numbers.

If that is found to be the case, Macron will have him prosecuted.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> And that it's being pushed by Pharma that want to make the money.


Hey moron...

...who do you think makes chloroquine? Elves at the North Pole?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


best case scenario: raoult loses his license, escapes to some backward country where he can sell glass beads to the natives, such as the USA, replaces Fauci, then opens a private clinic.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

Good thing the uneducated hillbillies are here to educate us with their vast understanding of clinical trials.

Thank you for enlightening us as to why this research isn't valid.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


thats not the largest study.....the fda has approved the drug use...... and the fact that the left says it doesnt work is the strongest evidence that it does ...... after all the left has been wrong about nearly everything for the past 30 yrs.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 21, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Who the fuck in their right mind would take Trimp’s word on anything?


you should have when he said he would beat hillary in 2016.......did you scream and ring your hands that night? did you lose control? were you hurting and depressed and in a state of panicked denial ?? i bet you were !*lol ! and that makes me happy !*


----------



## yidnar (Apr 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Good thing the uneducated hillbillies are here to educate us with their vast understanding of clinical trials.
> 
> Thank you for enlightening us as to why this research isn't valid.


theyve got more brains than some fatherless inner city ghetto punk .


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Outcomes of hydroxychloroquine usage in United States veterans hospitalized with Covid-19
> ...


Why not use the scientist or medical epidemiologist name instead of Trumps name ?? I know why, because you could care less other than to attach everything you can to Trump in hopes to damage him, but it won't work. Why do you think Trump has a team that he depends upon before talking to the people ?


----------



## yidnar (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > it was.
> ...


cnn .....the chicom news netork .


----------



## yidnar (Apr 21, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Oxford University scientists reveal coronavirus vaccine timeline as human trial begins
> ...


the well known use for the drug is used in conjunction with  zpac ! and once again if the drug was that dangerous it wouldnt be used by millions for over 70 yrs ! iv'e got a feeling that the leftist idiots like you will be eating your own shitty lies once again !


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Still doesn't cover what the posters comment was, and/or his interpretation of the article found in the link and/or article that he presented. I gave my opinion on his opinion based upon the article that he interpreted and then posted.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing the uneducated hillbillies are here to educate us with their vast understanding of clinical trials.
> ...



Oh.  So I shouldn't ask ghetto punks for medical advice?  Good to know.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Still doesn't cover what the posters comment was, and/or his interpretation of the article found in the link and/or article that he presented. I gave my opinion on his opinion based upon the article that he interpreted and then posted.



It does actually.  It's pretty easy to read.  It says so right in the headline of the article. 

*COVID-19 treatment hydroxychloroquine showed no benefit, more deaths in VA virus study*

And it's not from CNN, so you can't complain about the source anymore.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


ask your doctor .... the same one that treats you for anal herpes ..


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



You seem to have me confused with someone else you talk to around here.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 21, 2020)

yidnar said:


> thats not the largest study....*.the fda has approved the drug use.*..... and the fact that the left says it doesnt work is the strongest evidence that it does ...... after all the left has been wrong about nearly everything for the past 30 yrs.


It is the largest study RELEASED so far!
And the FDA did NOT approve the drug use for Trump-45 virus, that is just another Tramp LIE mindlessly parroted by COVIDIOTS!

The Food and Drug Administration has not approved hydroxychloroquine, or any other drug, as a coronavirus treatment. The FDA has, however, issued an emergency use authorization for the drug.
In press releases, the FDA has stressed that “there are no currently approved treatments for COVID-19.”


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 21, 2020)

Why hydroxychloroquine in some cases works, and in some cases doesn't?

There is pretty good explanation for it, I'll try to sort it out and post it here. 

In the morning, probably.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Why hydroxychloroquine in some cases works, and in some cases doesn't?


Or maybe it works in no cases.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Why hydroxychloroquine in some cases works, and in some cases doesn't?
> ...



That would be correct, since hydroxychloroquine doesn't work on virus. But it works on something else.

By studying patients from NYC, Italy, Spain, there is a consensus piling up about COVID-19 that points how majority of doctors have been wrong whole time. It's been noticed that COVID-19 causes hypoxia (starving your body of oxygen) by binding to the heme groups in hemoglobin in red blood cells, but not due to pneumonia, or ARDS. Some doctors in Italy noticed that hooking patients to ventilators is not only wrong solution, but hooking people in high pressure tubes end up causing more damage. They're not rejecting ventilators completely, since they may still have a use in the immediate future for patients too far to bring back with new treatment protocol needs to be established so we stop treating patients for the wrong disease. 

What actually is killing people is not pneumonia or ARDS, but above mentioned hypoxia thats caused by losing O2 (oxygen) in their blood, eventually leads to organ failures that kill them. The damage to the lungs seen in CT scans are from the release of oxidative iron from the hemes, which overwhelms the natural defenses against pulmonary oxidative stress and causes that glass build up in the lungs. That explains why patients returning to hospital some time after recovery suffering from delayed post-hypoxic lung problems despite no signs of respiratory ‘tire out’ or fatigue. 

Watch this video, we'll discuss it later.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 22, 2020)

I saw last night CNN brought out one of their so called medical experts to bash hydroxychloroquine.  They don't want Trump to get credit for anything.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 22, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> I saw last night CNN brought out one of their so called medical experts to bash hydroxychloroquine.  They don't want Trump to get credit for anything.



Well, I don't think anyone was giving credit to him until media started bitching about it. Let's say media brought attention to hydroxychloroquine, they would be praising it, and have ready experts to confirm it. Once they're realized Trump beat them to the punch, they started working to take away from him something that they actually give him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Let's say media brought attention to hydroxychloroquine, they would be praising it, and have ready experts to confirm it. O


Cultist fantasy. Whenever reality doesn't align with your cultish fetishes, you goobers always go straight to the cultish fantasies. All the experts are lying, etc...please...you're embarrassing yourself.......


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say media brought attention to hydroxychloroquine, they would be praising it, and have ready experts to confirm it. O
> ...



OK, tell us... in general, is hydroxychloroquine helping or not?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I don't know. But the preliminary findings coming out so far do not look good.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Why hydroxychloroquine in some cases works, and in some cases doesn't?
> ...


Idiot. There are documented cases where it works. And you mean doesn’t work in any cases? Again. Idiot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> There are documented cases where it works


False. You are still making the same, dumb mistake. You are a very slow learner.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > There are documented cases where it works
> ...


Facts don’t care about your feelings.









						Michigan Democratic lawmaker says hydroxychloroquine saved her life
					

Michigan lawmaker Karen Whitsett, infected with COVID-19, is crediting the controversial anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine with saving her life.x




					www.google.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > There are documented cases where it works
> ...











						'We just don't know': Despite doubts, some NJ doctors are using malaria drug out of desperation
					

The debate over using a malaria drug for COVID-19 has become a political and cultural flashpoint, polarizing people as perhaps no medicine ever has.



					www.google.com
				




Poor snowflake. We will have fewer deaths if people use it. I know that makes you sad.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The only fact there is that someone fooled themselves into thinking correlation is causation.

Then, they fooled you, too. 

Still making the same, dumb error.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We will have fewer deaths if people use it.


You have no reason to claim that as true. You are posting anecdotes. We know anecdotes are not informative. This is why we conduct clinical trials. How can you still not grasp this? This is amazing. Trump has really done a number on you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Yeah. Real proof vs your hatred. LOL.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > We will have fewer deaths if people use it.
> ...


I would use it if I were in dire straits. You would not. I would Live and you...not so much.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Real proof


No dummy, a person saying they took it and then got better is not proof of anything. This has been spelled out and dumbed down for you as much as it can be.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I would use it if I were in dire straits.


Right, because you have been influenced by bad evidence.


----------



## BWK (Apr 22, 2020)

Deadline: White House on MSNBC  How could Trump fire the lead Coronavirus doctor after the doctor questioned Trumps drug he was pedaling? Can you believe that shit? The head doctor.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You don't know(?), yet you've been in here bashing Trump for how many pages now ??  He doesn't know either, but in a life or death situation he doesn't want to deny a person the chance to try something that might help while being adminstered under a doctors care. At least he isn't mixing up some sort of concoction in his moonshine cooking apparatus out back, and then making a claim that it cures the virus for $30.00 dollars for a mason jar full.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> You don't know(?), yet you've been in here bashing Trump for how many pages now ??


Correct. As he deserves. His touting of the drug was irresponsible and was done for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 23, 2020)

Now MSNBC is copying CNN, taking the opportunity to bash Trump's drug, obviously for political reasons.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 23, 2020)

I just got a notification that the Gilead results are disappointing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 23, 2020)

Didier Raoult the fraud:









						Chloroquine witchdoctor Didier Raoult: barking mad and dangerous
					

Is the inventor of chloroquine cure for COVID-19, the French microbiologist Didier Raoult, sane? But then again, is anyone these days?




					forbetterscience.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 23, 2020)

Gilead Shares Slide as Coronavirus Treatment Reportedly Fails Clinical Trial
					

Gilead Sciences slid after a potential antiviral drug for the coronavirus failed its first randomized clinical trial, according to a media report.




					www.thestreet.com
				




*Gilead Sciences Falls on Draft Report of Failed Coronavirus Drug Test*
Gilead Sciences slides after a potential antiviral drug for the coronavirus failed its first randomized clinical trial, according to a media report.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > OK, tell us... in general, is hydroxychloroquine helping or not?
> ...



Sorry for letting this thing slip I was kinda busy...

This is continuation from the post *#2126 *and I hope you watched the video I posted there. What I get from there is that many doctors all over the world are saying, people are being hooked to ventilators, and in some cases being killed by the pressure, for no valid reason, and that we're treating people for wrong disease. I picked this up on other boards that discussed about this. In layman terms...

Your red blood cells carry oxygen from your lungs to all your organs and the rest of your body. Red blood cells can do this thanks to hemoglobin, which is a protein consisting of four "hemes". Hemes have a special kind of iron ion, which is normally quite toxic in its free form, locked away in its center with a porphyrin acting as it's 'container'. In this way, the iron ion can be 'caged' and carried around the body safely by the hemoglobin, but used to bind to oxygen when it gets to your lungs.

When the red blood cell gets to the alveoli, or the little sacs in your lungs where all the gas exchange happens, that iron ion can flip between FE2+ and FE3+ states with electron exchange and bond to oxygen, then it goes off on its way to deliver O2 elsewhere. That's where COVID-19 comes in. Its glyco-proteins bond to the heme, and in doing so that toxic oxidative iron ion is released. It's basically let out of the cage and now freely roaming around on its own. This is bad for couple of reasons:  *first*, without the iron ion, hemoglobin can no longer bind to oxygen, and *second*, that toxic iron ion, along with millions of others released from other hemes, are now floating through your blood freely.

What happens in *first* case, when hemoglobin can no longer bind to oxygen? All those red blood cell are essentially turned into a Freightliner truck cab with no trailer and no ability to store its cargo (oxygen). They're basically useless and just running around with COVID-19 virus attached to their porphyrin. All these useless trucks running around not delivering oxygen is what starts to lead to desaturation, or watching the patient's O2 levels drop. Many doctors incorrectly assumed traditional ARDS and in doing so, they were treating the WRONG DISEASE. 

What happens in *second* case, when millions of toxic iron ions float through your blood freely? These ions causes oxidative damage, and our body defense mechanism reacts to keep the balance.  Our lungs have three main lines of defense, from two of which are in alveoli. First of those two are macrophages that roam around and collect any free radicals like this oxidative iron. Second is a lining on a it's walls which has thin layer of fluid packed with high levels of antioxidant molecules, like a abscorbic acid (AKA Vitamin C) among others. Those two defenses are usually good enough for naturally occurring rogue iron ions, but with corona virus  running rampant your body is now basically like a progressive state letting out all the prisoners out of the prisons, it's just too much iron and it begins to overwhelm your lungs' countermeasures, and thus begins the process of pulmonary oxidative stress. This leads to damage and inflammation, which leads to all that nasty stuff and damage you see in CT scans of COVID-19 patient lungs. Ever noticed how it's always bilateral (both lungs at the same time)? Pneumonia rarely ever does that, but COVID-19 does it every single time.

I'll continue later.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 26, 2020)

Meet the B.S. Artist Behind Trump’s Miracle Drug
					

Didier Raoult’s a climate denier and was a coronavirus truther. That hasn’t stopped the White House from embracing his sketchy studies into an anti-malaria drug to treat COVID-19.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## BWK (Apr 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Largest Statistically Significant Study by 6,200 Multi-Country Physicians on COVID-19 Uncovers Treatment Patterns and Puts Pandemic in Context
> 
> 
> Widespread confusion, conflicting reports, inconsistent testing, and off-indication use of existing and experimental drugs has resulted in no single source of information from the frontlines. To create a centralized and dynamic knowledge base, Sermo, the largest global healthcare polling company...
> ...


You better tell the FDA buddy boy, because they aren't buying it; ttps://www.statnews.com/2020/04/06/trump-hydroxychloroquine-fact-check/









						Study finds no benefit, higher death rate in patients taking hydroxychloroquine for Covid-19 | CNN
					

Coronavirus patients taking hydroxychloroquine, a treatment touted by President Trump, were no less likely to need mechanical ventilation and had higher deaths rates compared to those who did not take the drug, according to a study of hundreds of patients at US Veterans Health Administration...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 22, 2020)

*The Long, Sad Saga of Hydroxychloroquine*










						The Long, Sad Saga of Hydroxychloroquine | National Review
					

The same medical community which is telling us that HCQ is dangerous, may soon be telling us that a vaccine developed in record time is completely safe.




					www.nationalreview.com
				



21 Aug 2020~~ By Jim Talent
I want to make sure NR readers don’t miss this essay from Norman Doidge. It’s the best thing I’ve read on hydroxychloroquine. But beware: The piece is long and fascinating. Once you start reading, you won’t be able to stop, and it takes a good half hour to finish.

Doidge tells the tale of hydroxychloroquine, or HCQ as he calls it, as if the drug were a character in a story. His main point is that HCQ hasn’t received fair treatment in many quarters, including, unfortunately, some of the health experts advising the government of the United States. The main reasons are the intrusion of politics into medicine, the pitfalls and limitations of big data in medical science, and the over-reliance of many experts on random controlled testing to the exclusion of other kinds of evidence.

Doidge manages to make even a discussion of research methodology interesting. Here is a sample:



> We now have studies that show one of the weaknesses of RCTs (random controlled testing) is that in the quest to eliminate confounding factors, they end up, in a majority of cases, excluding patients who are typical of those in the population. The RCT evangelist focuses only on the RCT strengths, and forgets their weaknesses. A typical RCT describes several data points about hundreds of patients. It can be helpful in determining what treatment might work _for most people_ in a large population. A typical case history describes perhaps hundreds of data points about a single patient. Its focus might be on what treatment might work best _for this patient_. Sometimes we need all that information about a patient, to choose a proper treatment, because individual patients differ, often in decisive ways.


Patients are not “several data points.” There are multiple good reasons that the medical curriculum and major journals and texts publish RCTs, observational studies, case histories, and other designs, and why most physicians with experience will use what I would call the “all-available-evidence” approach and take, as appropriate, what they can learn from different kinds of studies, and of course everything they know about their own patient in front of them, to decide on a treatment. That is what personalized medicine is about. RCT fundamentalists — who believe only in their randomized data and essentially argue for throwing away everything else — pose as people simply expressing the conventional view: All you need is one tool. But in practice, they are way outside it. When the teacher tells you to quit paying so much attention to the fullness of your experience, pay more attention to why he might be saying so.
[Snip]
This outstanding article reinforced an opinion I had already reached. I think HCQ has therapeutic benefits in treating COVID-19; I’m confident that, used with proper medical oversight, it’s harmless.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 22, 2020)

There is no good evidence this is effective. None. If there were, medical science would demonstrate this and it would be recommended for treatment.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There is no good evidence this is effective. None. If there were, medical science would demonstrate this and it would be recommended for treatment.




~~~~~~
Then why have doctors who have used the HCQ Z-Pak treatment and find positive success in treating the Chinese Virus being castigated, especially when countries like Turkey and others in Europe have also found the HCQ cocktail to be effective treatment and lowered their death rates....
If it works use it.... Give the physicians that choice....


----------



## Markle (Aug 22, 2020)

BWK said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Largest Statistically Significant Study by 6,200 Multi-Country Physicians on COVID-19 Uncovers Treatment Patterns and Puts Pandemic in Context
> ...



 CNN...from APRIL

Got it!


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2020)

Y'all are stumbling around the differences between the context of each patient genome, their existing conditions, and the discretion of the physician, which FDA advocates.

Where in this thread is there any discourse on pharmacodynamics of hydroxychloroquine? Pharmacokinetics?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 22, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Then why have doctors who have used the HCQ Z-Pak treatment and find positive success


That hasn't happened. Correlation is not causation. That's why the effectiveness of medicine is decided over a large body of controlled data. You are gullible.

The physicians have the choice. They can prescribe it off label. If your doctor suggests it, find a new doctor.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Then why have doctors who have used the HCQ Z-Pak treatment and find positive success
> ...




Let's cut the shit.    The problem that liberalism has with hydroxychloroquine is that President Trump endorsed it.    In other countries, they use it all the time.  World leaders like President Bukele endorse it too.  Once Trump leaves, the hate for HCQ will disappear.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 22, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Let's cut the shit. The problem that liberalism has with hydroxychloroquine is that President Trump endorsed it. In other countries, they use it all the time. World leaders like President Bukele endorse it too. Once Trump leaves, the hate for HCQ will disappear.


Yes and to cut the shit even further, Democrats want to inflict as much pain as possible on the American populace to gain political power.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Then why have doctors who have used the HCQ Z-Pak treatment and find positive success
> ...




Tell that to Doctor Siegal and his 90 year old father....


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Then why have doctors who have used the HCQ Z-Pak treatment and find positive success
> ...




Then explain why Dr. Marc Siegal's 96 year old father survived quickly by the use of the HCQ zpak treatment?









						Dr. Marc Siegel opens up about his father, 96, and his use of hydroxychloroquine
					

Dr. Marc Siegel, a Fox News medical contributor, told “Tucker Carlson Tonight” on Tuesday that his 96-year-old father was recently weak and struggling to breathe but recovered after he was administered the anti-malaria drug and antibiotics.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 22, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Let's cut the shit. The problem that liberalism has with hydroxychloroquine is that President Trump endorsed it. In other countries, they use it all the time. World leaders like President Bukele endorse it too. Once Trump leaves, the hate for HCQ will disappear.
> ...



If anyone needs more proof in the matter, Why is Joey B saying if elected he would close down the U.S....









						'I would shut it down': Biden says if scientists recommended, he would lock down country to curb COVID-19
					

“We cannot get the country moving until we control the virus," Biden told ABC News. "I would shut it down. I would listen to the scientists."



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2020)

Liberalism has also gone apeshit over Trump's oleandrin against C-19, which is even more fascinatingly forward-thinking, because it is anti-cancer as well.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2020)

Because the scientific community has been split on the issue thanks to help from a reactionary, rabid media, which side of it is Biden talking about listening to? Just who is "the scientists?" How many of these will decide the issue while attempting to over-ride a collective voice of physicians who have used hcq? What is the head-count at this time?


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 22, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *The Long, Sad Saga of Hydroxychloroquine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of all the people who have died, I am certain some of these poor souls was on Plaqunil....ie the Trump miracle Hydro drug.....I take it for Lupus, for RA, as I'm certain a lot of these elderly people who died could have been on...this drug does not save you from the virus.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 22, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Liberalism has also gone apeshit over Trump's oleandrin against C-19, which is even more fascinatingly forward-thinking, because it is anti-cancer as well.


Doctor Stupid, please drink your Trump bleach and go to effin bed


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 22, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *The Long, Sad Saga of Hydroxychloroquine*
> ...




Ok, TR.

Since you take it, have you come down with a severe case of the Corona yourself?  

Or are you like Presidents Trump and Bukele and taken it and survived?


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 22, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *The Long, Sad Saga of Hydroxychloroquine*
> ...



So have you been out and exposed yourself knowingly or unknowingly to Chinese Covid-19?  Has anyone you have had contact with contracted the virus? 
How do you know you haven't been protected by the prophylactic use of HCQ/Plaquenil?


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 28, 2020)

*Hydroxychloroquine Follies*
How a corrupt elite disregards Americans' health for political and financial advantage.









						Hydroxychloroquine Follies | FrontpageMag
					

Andrew Wilkow, a host on Sirius XM's “Patriot” channel, routinely makes a perceptive observation about the conflict between President Donald Trump and the




					www.frontpagemag.com
				



28 Aug 2020 ~~ By Joseph Hippolito

Andrew Wilcow, a host on Sirius XM's “Patriot” channel, routinely makes a perceptive observation about the conflict between President Donald Trump and the Democratic Party.
Trump could cure cancer, Wilcow said, and the Democrats would defend the rights of tumors.
Wilkow's observation is not so absurd when applied to the Covid-19 pandemic.
A coalition of "progressives," the Democratic Party, government bureaucrats and media refuses to promote or make an effective, inexpensive treatment available. Why? So they can politically exploit the pandemic for as long as possible and get the Presidential ticket of former Vice President Joe Biden and California Sen. Kamala Harris elected.
_New York Times_ columnist Thomas Friedman inadvertently revealed that strategy when CNN's Wolf Blitzer interviewed him Aug. 3. Blitzer began by expressing hopelessness about the pandemic.
"I mean, it's a sad situation what's going on right now, and I don't see any end in sight," Blitzer said. "Hopefully there will be a therapeutic that comes out that can prevent people from getting really sick and dying. Hopefully, there will be a vaccine at some point that will ease this. But right now, it doesn't seem to have any end in sight. Do you see an end in sight right now?"
Friedman issued a surprising response.
"Oh, I do see an end in sight," Friedman said. "It's in November, Wolf. And let me be very clear about this. Wolf, I will walk, I will crawl, I will slither, I will bike, I will hike, but I will be going to the polls to vote for Joe Biden. Because until and unless we replace this president and this administration, we're going to be having this same conversation every day, all right?"
Friedman continued:
"That is what this is about. This is about power. It's about removing this man who has no business being president, who is incapable of navigating us out of this crisis. And there is only one thing to do, and that is vote for Joe Biden."​As FrontPage Magazine exposed in "Leftist Masquerade" and "Socialist Distancing," the Democrats promote their agenda by ignoring scientific studies that warn against continuous mask-wearing and social distancing. So which effective, inexpensive treatment for Covid-19 is being suppressed?
Hydroxychloroquine, which the Food and Drug Administration approved in 1955. As a result, doctors can prescribe hydroxychloroquine at their discretion. The FDA allows doctors to so to discover new remedies for new conditions.
[Snip]

In his farewell address before leaving the White House -- the same one in which he warned against the "military-industrial complex" -- President Dwight Eisenhower also warned against the budding relationship between government and science:
"...research has become central; it also becomes more formalized, complex, and costly. A steadily increasing share is conducted for, by, or at the direction of, the Federal government. ... the free university, historically the fountainhead of free ideas and scientific discovery, has experienced a revolution in the conduct of research. Partly because of the huge costs involved, a government contract becomes virtually a substitute for intellectual curiosity.​"The prospect of domination of the nation’s scholars by Federal employment, project allocations, and the power of money is ever present and is gravely to be regarded. Yet, in holding scientific research and discovery in respect, as we should, we must also be alert to the equal and opposite danger that public policy could itself become the captive of a scientific-technological elite."​Include the complicity of reporters, social media and left-wing activists, and you have our current conundrum. Only not just public policy is held captive. So are Americans' very lives.
The Covid-19 pandemic makes Eisenhower's admonitions prophetic.



Comment:
I believe the corrupt politicization for something as forthright as hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) will be exposed by the Trump administration after the second Trump term. This casting the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrats for the part they've played through our nation’s history: The enemies of the Republic.
During this last election cycle, Dems have sunk as lower than anytime before in their history. They've become the Trojan Horse of Communism. 
It is highly frustrating to see how the FDA and other regulatory organizations can and are used to politically block real public healthcare solutions, when they are supposed to be counter to the Deep State establishment and political interests.
One wonders if a cure for cancer was discovered if the vast embedded political interests would block it as they have supposedly done with the treatment of Chinese Covid-19.
Countries like the UK, Turkey, France, Brazil, India and others have begun to use the HCQ Cocktail extensively and saved thousands of patients from death. 
You go to war with what you've got at the time, if you are able to develop better bullets along the way then by all means use them. But in the meantime you use what you've got... 
HCQ is proven a safe drug and the combination with Zinc and Erythromycin has proven effective. It should be used to treat patients until something better or more effective.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 28, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


What in the world are you saying?

Trump already inflicted damages to millions and millions of Americans lives and life. Over 5 millions infected and counting and 180,000+ deaths and counting. Americans are scared, financially sufferings, unemployment, businesses closures that will never come back.
Because of Trump incompetence. Look at him before and today.

Does it look like he gives a shit? Is he equip to handle these crisis? Hell NO. Does he listen to scientist and experts? HELL NO. 
But he listened to a lunatic doctor, ignorantly promote HCQ, promote conspiracies and other purely hogwash.

Biden is 100% accurate. He said he would listen to science and experts. If we don’t control this pandemic we can never get there to normal.

DONT FORGET. we could have a vaccine for Covid 19 but we can never eliminate the Covid 19. Just like the vaccine for ordinary flu it never left us after years of vaccines  availability.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 28, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *Hydroxychloroquine Follies*
> How a corrupt elite disregards Americans' health for political and financial advantage.
> 
> 
> ...



From Frontpage? Is that supposed to be credible? A 100% extreme bias, poor sourcing, conspiracies BULLSHIT.

Several HCQ trials have negative results by well known studies.

What in the world are you talking about Dude? They use HCQ and other combinations in hospitals today and around the world because it’s cheap to treat Covid 19. But it’s not really that effective that is why deaths are still climbing up. 

PAY ATTENTION..... This ignorant president is promoting HCQ as a Preventative Maintenance . That’s the difference. Not a single hospitals or health agencies or studies promoting stupidity HCQ as PM.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 28, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



What in the world are you talking about Dude?

Hospitals uses HCQ and combination to treat Covid 19 heavily in all hospitals. Triggered is 100% accurate. Hospitals deaths of Covid 19 was treated with HCQ but it failed in some cases. Pay attention to scientist and experts. Do not listen to an unknown worthless media or an ignorant leader.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 28, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


World leaders like President Nayib Bukele of the Tremendous Republic of El Salvador, report that they take HCQ for prevention.   So far, Señor Bukele is still alive and well , proving the efficacy of the medicine.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 28, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Hydroxychloroquine Follies*
> ...



~~~~~~
Just as credible as any of your Leftist propaganda outlets... If you can believe the CNN, NY Slimes, WAPO, DailyKos etc... Frontpage Magazine is more than credible....
I find it quite revealing of you to attack the source rather than to make a cogent argument against the treatment.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 28, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Hospitals uses HCQ and combination to treat Covid 19 heavily in all hospitals. Triggered is 100% accurate. Hospitals deaths of Covid 19 was treated with HCQ but it failed in some cases. Pay attention to scientist and experts. Do not listen to an unknown worthless media or an ignorant leader.


"some cases?"  How many?  How many were successful?   Let's see the stats.  Also lets see the raw data from which you derived the stats and the method of data collection.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 28, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hospitals uses HCQ and combination to treat Covid 19 heavily in all hospitals. Triggered is 100% accurate. Hospitals deaths of Covid 19 was treated with HCQ but it failed in some cases. Pay attention to scientist and experts. Do not listen to an unknown worthless media or an ignorant leader.
> ...




~~~~~~








						HCQ for COVID-19: real-time analysis of all 267 studies
					

HCQ for COVID-19: real-time analysis of all 267 studies




					c19study.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 28, 2020)

If this becomes


Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Some positive news amidst all the gray clouds
> 
> _Topline: President Trump said in a Thursday press briefing that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, drugs used to treat malaria and severe arthritis, were approved by the Food and Drug Administration to test as a COVID-19 coronavirus treatment, as the number of cases nationwide continues to increase._
> 
> ...


If this becomes available in the states Bill Gates and the rest of the elite will be angry as hell thst there is a cure.lol we are the most corrupt government in the world,you go to many other countries and this is available over the counter.

There is this doctor who has treated her patients with it and she cured everyone of them from the virus.the corporate controlled media is not reporting any of this of course.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 28, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you just buried charwin95.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> It cured 40 out of 40 of the first batch or test subjects according to what I read this morning.


You read correctly,that is true,it cures EvERYONE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 28, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Wow you sure are babbling,it was the democrats that are responsible for all that Einstein.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~
> ...


Indeed,he sure did,he is the one that needs to listens to scientists and doctors,grampa nailed it saying forty out of forty that were treated recovered,it works for EVERYONE,one doctor is on record that he treated several dozens of patients and ALL recovered,you just got to go to bitchute and you’ll find those videos of doctors saying that.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



That doesn't prove its efficacy at all...


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 28, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



You'll also find that Marc K. Siegel is an American physician, Associate Professor of Medicine at the NYU Langone Medical Center 








						Dr. Marc Siegel opens up about his father, 96, and his use of hydroxychloroquine
					

Dr. Marc Siegel, a Fox News medical contributor, told “Tucker Carlson Tonight” on Tuesday that his 96-year-old father was recently weak and struggling to breathe but recovered after he was administered the anti-malaria drug and antibiotics.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 29, 2020)

Tiggered59 is uneducated about hcq. See snake meat thread.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Any link there bro?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 29, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Coming from an unknown bias media? UNKNOWN. That is hilarious. Are those supposed to be credible? Obviously you believe it.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 29, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hospitals uses HCQ and combination to treat Covid 19 heavily in all hospitals. Triggered is 100% accurate. Hospitals deaths of Covid 19 was treated with HCQ but it failed in some cases. Pay attention to scientist and experts. Do not listen to an unknown worthless media or an ignorant leader.
> ...



Your god and my god are the FDA, NIH, CDC when it comes to medications and infections. Those are the data I relied on. Not you not not a stupid ignorant president or any unknown worthless bias media.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 29, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Again coming from an unknown media supposedly credible. Get real dude.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 29, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> If this becomes
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Purely hogwash. What in the world are you talking about Dude?

HCQ + combinations are used on most or all hospitals here and other part of the world. But it’s not the cure. But it’s not the cure. Otherwise the deaths could have avoided or lot less but deaths continue to rise.

And you cannot even mention a doctor’s name that SHE treated patients with HCQ. You don’t even question it? How did you even know that she treated Covid 19 patients? Or number of patients? 

Just because you are tested positive doesn’t mean you are really infected, some recover without taking anything.

Then you blame the media for not reporting it. They did but blasted her for stupidity and ignorance.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 29, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > It cured 40 out of 40 of the first batch or test subjects according to what I read this morning.
> ...


And who proves it. You and your buddies?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 29, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Wrong again. Tell me where and when is the Democrats responsible for all these chaos, infections and deaths? Prove it.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 29, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


You dont even question that. That is so silly. Dr. Siegel father 96 yo suffering from hard to breathe gave him HCQ and plus.


WTH? Did he tested him for Covid 19? Did he check his saturation ( amount of oxygen in his body) level?
Gave his father HCQ and plus recovered the next day. OVER NIGHT? Dr. Siegel is nothing but pure LIAR and BULLSHIT. 
Taking HCQ and plus is a regiment for several days. if you are really infected with Covid-19 no one recover from overnight. If it’s hard to breathe means your lungs has been taking over by the virus. Hard to breathe doesn’t constitute you have the virus. Its that simple.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 30, 2020)

In "Hydroxychloroquine: A Morality Tale," Doidge says:

'That was in early April, shortly after a French study showed it was safe and effective in lowering the virus count, at times in combination with azithromycin.'

Doidge does not mention Raoult's name for the French study but does mention viral titres for hcq. The Chinese Ministry of Science and Technology (snake meat thread, post #945)must think this matters, when it states, 'Hydroxychloroquine combined with azithromycin enhances the decrease of the viral load in COVID-19 patients.' This means that it works against the virus. The fact that Zelenko's protocol, that adds zinc (which Raoult did not) seems completely lost on Doidge, but Doidge does go on to touch base with combinations, stating, 'most complex illnesses like covid-19 often require a group of medications.'

Doidge says, 'But malaria couldn't resist hcq, which is nothing but cq with a slight modification of its chemical structure, an added hydroxyl group.'
Doidge's belittling "nothing but" shows that there is a lack of pharmaceutical knowledge here, because addition of the hydroxyl group is no little matter (snake meat thread, post #957) when it comes to viral proofreading. Hydroxychloroquine interrupts COVID-19 proofreading.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 30, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> WTH? Did he tested him for Covid 19? Did he check his saturation ( amount of oxygen in his body) level?
> Gave his father HCQ and plus recovered the next day. OVER NIGHT? Dr. Siegel is nothing but pure LIAR and BULLSHIT.
> Taking HCQ and plus is a regiment for several days. if you are really infected with Covid-19 no one recover from overnight. If it’s hard to breathe means your lungs has been taking over by the virus. Hard to breathe doesn’t constitute you have the virus. Its that simple.


Flamebait.....Orange Man Bad Syndrome (OMBS)^^^^^^^


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 30, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > WTH? Did he tested him for Covid 19? Did he check his saturation ( amount of oxygen in his body) level?
> ...



Flame bait? I responded exactly how a dumb doctor can spew that kind of garbage. You are here discussing about HCQ but you don’t even know how, what, why the logistics of HCQ. 

Pay attention. There’s no such thing as taking HCQ then recover the next day. A doctor go on national tv to spit that kind of garbage stupidity is just unbelievable. I watched all major news networks. By far Fox News broadcasts a lot of misinformation and Dr. Siegel is an example. He made it so simple take 2 Tylenol when you wake up your headache is gone.

You are 100% accurate Orange man is bad.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 30, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Flame bait? I responded exactly how a dumb doctor can spew that kind of garbage. You are here discussing about HCQ but you don’t even know how, what, why the logistics of HCQ.
> 
> Pay attention. There’s no such thing as taking HCQ then recover the next day. A doctor go on national tv to spit that kind of garbage stupidity is just unbelievable. I watched all major news networks. By far Fox News broadcasts a lot of misinformation and Dr. Siegel is an example. He made it so simple take 2 Tylenol when you wake up your headache is gone.
> 
> You are 100% accurate Orange man is bad.


Like I said, flamebait.  Do you have a medical degree for dispensing medical advice?   If so, how can you diagnose without an examination of the patient?  No, all you're doing is spouting your OMBS frankly YOU spout misinformation here on the Forum all the time.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 30, 2020)

Doidge does mention Raoult at length further in the article, and does a stellar job of relating the events of those trials, though what was stunning for us was to see this author take the Chinese bait about their "intuition" with those COVID-19 patients in Wuhan who did not have lupus. At that point in the article, we will take up further investigation. Zelenko's zinc addition will be an important factor when we take a closer look at C-19 molecular genetics.


----------

